# Cablevision CableCard Info, Experiences...



## jmatero

Just ordered Mine.. will be here next week and the Cablevision folks are coming the 23rd to hook up the cablecards. The rep told me FLAT OUT that they have no idea if they will even work as they just were told about this "mysterious series 3".

Lets keep this thread alive and post as we all get hooked up!


----------



## stekson

Similar experience. Lady was insistant upon cablecards can only be hooked up to TV's. I faxed over a bunch of TiVo literature for her cause customer service really was clueless. We'll see Sunday!


----------



## jmatero

Sixto, look forward to your report!!!! White Plains, NY here. I've got my fingers crossed... for BOTH of us!!!


----------



## Sixto

jmatero said:


> Sixto, look forward to your report!!!! White Plains, NY here. I've got my fingers crossed... for BOTH of us!!!


 Looking forward to it ... TiVo just confirmed shipping Thursday overnight from Texas via UPS ... the stars are aligning ...


----------



## eric_mcgovern

Sixto said:


> Looking forward to it ... TiVo just confirmed shipping Thursday overnight from Texas via UPS ... the stars are aligning ...


When did you order? I have received nothing on the shipping side...ordered at 7:18 am Pacific.


----------



## drew2k

Hey all you Cablevision folks! Would you mind posting your location and which branch of Cablevision you're dealing with? I want to see if Cablevision of Hauppauge (NY) comes up anywhere in this thread as that's who I'll be deailing with when I'm ready to take the plunge on the S3...

Thanks!


----------



## nyjklein

I'm on Cablevision of Hudson County (NJ). Called this morning and scheduled the Cablecard installs for Saturday. The CSR I spoke with had no problem cutting the service order for two cards, mentioned I was the second call she had taken today for a TiVo Series 3 install. Remarked on the $800 cost. 

I ordered the S3 this morning with one day shipping. So I'm pretty hopeful it will delivered by Friday. 

P.S. Wilt Hildenbrand, EVP of Engineering for Cablevision, posted on a the Cablevision Yahoo group that they're working on getting their CSRs and field staff up to speed.


----------



## proudpapa

I ordered mine today also. To bring the cards out (they have to "install" them) - even though they have not heard of the S3 - cost $60.00, monthly charge $13.98. Has anyone else been gouged that bad ?? I told the TIVO rep. and he said to report it to the FCC - they are only suppose to charge a "nominal" fee  !


----------



## Jason

proudpapa said:


> I ordered mine today also. To bring the cards out (they have to "install" them) - even though they have not heard of the S3 - cost $60.00, monthly charge $13.98. Has anyone else been gouged that bad ?? I told the TIVO rep. and he said to report it to the FCC - they are only suppose to charge a "nominal" fee  !


I'm not a Cablevision subscriber, but my cable provider (Astound, part of Wave Broadband) told me today that each CC would run me $6.95/month, which is what they charge for their digital cable boxes. They also told me that the CC would not work with HD!


----------



## krstone

FWIW, the Cablevision web site states that CableCARDs cost $1.25/month. Link:

http://iotv.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/io...XJjaF90ZXh0PWNhYmxlY2FyZA**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Ken


----------



## nyjklein

krstone said:


> FWIW, the Cablevision web site states that CableCARDs cost $1.25/month. Link:
> 
> http://iotv.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/io...XJjaF90ZXh0PWNhYmxlY2FyZA**&p_li=&p_topview=1
> 
> Ken


That's what I'm paying for the one in my bedroom TV.


----------



## ITGuy72

I wonder if they'll try to hit you up for an additional premium outlet fee..waiting for reports also...


----------



## juancho

I currently own a Cablevision HD DVR that uses 2 cablecards. Can I simply insert these cards into the S3 or do I need to order new cards? Thank you.


----------



## jfh3

juancho said:


> I currently own a Cablevision HD DVR that uses 2 cablecards. Can I simply insert these cards into the S3 or do I need to order new cards? Thank you.


You should be able to use the same cards, but Cablevision would have to reprovision them ("marry" them) to the Tivo.


----------



## nyjklein

juancho said:


> I currently own a Cablevision HD DVR that uses 2 cablecards. Can I simply insert these cards into the S3 or do I need to order new cards? Thank you.


I'm not aware of ANY Cablevision DVR that uses Cablecards. What model do you have?

(BTW, the credit card like SmartCard that plugs into your Cablevision set top boxes or Scientific Atlanta DVRs is NOT a Cablecard).


----------



## twassel

I'm with Cablevision of Woodbury (Long Island, NY). I sent an e-mail inquiry to Cablevision regarding whether they support the S3. The response:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Tivo Series 3 cablecard

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Pamela W) - 09/13/2006 10:35 PM Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your email. I understand your inquiry and would be happy to help you.
Currently we do not support the Tivo Series 3.

If you should have any other questions please visit us at [cablevision web site]

Thank you for choosing Cablevision.

Sincerely,

Pamela
Shared Services-Melville

I'm not sure one hand knows what the other is doing.


----------



## Sapphire

proudpapa said:


> I ordered mine today also. To bring the cards out (they have to "install" them) - even though they have not heard of the S3 - cost $60.00, monthly charge $13.98. Has anyone else been gouged that bad ?? I told the TIVO rep. and he said to report it to the FCC - they are only suppose to charge a "nominal" fee  !


Thanks, but this thread is related to Cablevision only.


----------



## Sapphire

juancho said:


> I currently own a Cablevision HD DVR that uses 2 cablecards. Can I simply insert these cards into the S3 or do I need to order new cards? Thank you.


The cablevision DVR I have doesn't use CableCARDs.

Which one do you have?


----------



## jmatero

He's probably mistaking the "Credit-card-style" cable "card" that slides into the front of the 8300HD.

The Cablevision operator wouldn't take my order until I told her why I didn't want the 8300HD I have now...

so I told her why..... BOY did I.....


----------



## Sapphire

Oh yeah I have one of those too. That's not a CableCARD. 

I'm holding off on Series 3 until all of these minor issues are ironed out. 

What a shame though that the cable companies would try to stifle TiVo like this.


----------



## jfh3

twassel said:


> I'm with Cablevision of Woodbury (Long Island, NY). I sent an e-mail inquiry to Cablevision regarding whether they support the S3. The response:
> 
> Subject
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Tivo Series 3 cablecard
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response (Pamela W) - 09/13/2006 10:35 PM Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I understand your inquiry and would be happy to help you.
> Currently we do not support the Tivo Series 3.
> 
> If you should have any other questions please visit us at [cablevision web site]
> 
> Thank you for choosing Cablevision.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Pamela
> Shared Services-Melville
> 
> I'm not sure one hand knows what the other is doing.


See my post in the FAQ thread about this and send them a copy of that text.


----------



## MikePeekskill

Do you HAVE to schedule and install for the 2 cable cards for the Series 3? Are we not allowed to go into the retail store and pick them up, the way I did with the Cablevision DVR?

Mike


----------



## classicsat

Right now, depnding on the corporate or local policy, you may have to have a truck roll. If they are nice, or you speak to someone you really know, or they know you as a better customer, they might hand them to you over the counter.


----------



## scottb4u

I just made an appointment for Cablecard installation. All Cablecard appointments must be made through a supervisor who asks what equipment will be used. 

They were briefed on Tuesday that a new Tivo requires Cablecards and to be ready for new appointments. The calls started that day and have not stopped since. It is the most Cablecards requested in CVC's history.

They will not allow you to pick up the Cablecards and are instructed to make appointments and notify us of the $46 charge for installation.

The nearest appointments are late next week! I will report later...


----------



## jmatero

As described above, Cablevision of Westchester requires an appointment... they charge $46 to deliver and install the 2 cards... and there is also a monthy fee. You can NOT pick them up at a retail cablevision office. It's their little way of getting some $$$ back for you not using THEIR DVR.


----------



## srothkin

jmatero said:


> It's their little way of getting some $$$ back for you not using THEIR DVR.


Maybe, maybe not. When I got my first 8300HD DVR (which was my 1st box -- previously I just didn't get HD or channels requiring a box), CableVision required a technician (who turned out to be a subcontractor) to come and install the box. The technician did have to call an operator at CableVision and read them some info that was displayed by the DVR when it connected to the head end. I suspect the same will need to be done for the cablecards.

Later when I traded the box for another one due to problems, they let me do the swap at the store/without a technician dispatch.


----------



## jmatero

I picked up my 8300HD DVR from Cablevision of Westchester.. my first cable box with them.. and they just handed the box to me. When I got home, I plugged it in and had to call them to pair it to the card.


----------



## propermodulation

srothkin said:


> The technician did have to call an operator at CableVision and read them some info that was displayed by the DVR when it connected to the head end. I suspect the same will need to be done for the cablecards.


Yea, I guess they don't trust their customers with the technical job of dialing the phone!!!


----------



## NJChris

Ok, so I called to have them install the cable cards (they would not let me install myself).

What a rip for installation, tho. 

$45 for the first card and they want to charge $25 for the second, even tho I told him it's going into the same device.

Is this correct? What have other people been told??

I guess this is how they get around their "nominal fee" for cable cards.


----------



## propermodulation

NJChris. FIOSTV it just around the corner for you. Let them know that you will be out the door ASAP with service like that! I love competition!


----------



## NJChris

Sixto said:


> Have mine ... configuring now ... Cablevision comes Sunday.


What did they tell you about what they are charging you?


----------



## Sixto

$1.25/month per card and $46+ for install visit


----------



## aabo

Sixto,

Thank-you very much for that report. I have Cablevision coming later this week. this news is very encouraging. BTW, what area with Cablevision are you with?



Sixto said:


> 100% Success with Cablevision!
> 
> 1:43pm Cablevision arrived
> 
> 1:50pm Started Guided Setup and followed directions printed on TiVo website. I used the directions in document # 01-04-16. Simple step-by-step. The cable guy never saw this unit before so I nicely asked that we just go thru this very slowly one step at a time according to the TiVo document with no shortcuts. He was fine.
> 
> 1:56pm Cablecard 1 inserted ... had to wait 1-2 minutes .. data popped up on screen ... showed Cablecard ID # and Host ID #
> 
> 2pm Installer called to activiate. He needed to give them the Smartcard #, Smartcard Serial #, Cablecard ID number, and Host ID #. We now waited.
> 
> 2:15pm Was activated and then simply followed the directions to test the channels. Tested regular channels and encrypted channels. All looked great.
> 
> 2:18pm Cablecard 2 inserted and data on screen (he was still on the phone from the first activation)
> 
> 2:25pm Activated - tested - same as above - all channels on Cablecard 2 were great
> 
> 2:28pm Clicked to finish guided setup ... this takes a long while ... you wait a long time for guided setup to end while "organizing" ... need to think of a few topics for the cable guy because you wait a while.
> 
> 2:42pm Done. Finished. All seems to be working.
> 
> Cable guy just left smiling ... he thought the device was mighty cool.
> 
> Now I play ... hopefully no problems ...
> 
> Been playing with this unit (without the Cablecards) since Friday and everything I just quickly played with again seems to work. Live TV button bounce from tuner-to-tuner, guide is complete, all HD looks fine.
> 
> Until later ....


----------



## NJChris

Had my 2 Cable Cards installed today (Oakland area) - 

It went fine. Took a while, but it worked out just great and I think it was his first Tivo CC install in the area.

Unfortunately, my Plasma went on the fritz 2 days ago and cant use it until it's fixed. 

So I'm watching on my computer monitor through s-video.


----------



## mad6c

Appointment made for Oct 2nd, Suffolk, Long Island.


----------



## ronfl

TiVo delivered today. At work now unable to concentrate...need to go home and play!

CableVision/Optimum in Central New Jersey (Monmouth County). Called today for install, coming out Sunday ($47). As soon as I said Tivo 3, I was transferred to a Sr. agent that knew exactly what to do.

Anticipating a smooth install...I hope.


----------



## nyjklein

I had a really bad experience with Cablevision of Hudson County last Saturday. I won't go into all the gory details but they spent close to three hours at my place most of the time arguing with the dispatch people about whether or not they would configure the cards at the headend, whether they "supported" the TiVo, whether the TiVo needed a "different" type of card that Cablevision didn't have and more time waiting for someone to show up with additional cards since the dispatch completely refused to configure the first two claiming they were assigned to someone else's account. 

Eventually we got the first card partly working, I can tune the majority of channels, encrypted and not, but not all channels (still haven't got "CP Auth"). The second card they could not get to work at all. 

I had to schedule a second install visit for this coming Saturday when a "Sr. Technician" is supposed to show up. 

Very frustrating. 

Jeff


----------



## razor237

I had my cards installed today ...took around 1hr 1/2 , had some tbls with two of the cards but finaly got two working  . The tech was great , he never seen or heard of the S3 . Now i have both cards in and working ok, the whole install went great  



-Mike 


btw cablevision monmouth NJ - Jackson area


----------



## matman125

I had my Cable Cards installed today. The whole process took about an hour and a half. Was a minor issue with my S3 not recognizing the card initially, that was fixed by taking out and reinserting the card. The tech and dispatch where both great. They had never seen nor heard of the S3. I actuallly printed out Sixto's description of his install and followed his instructions. Everything went great. The tech and dispatched both thanked me for helping them. They said it makes a big difference if the customer knows what is going on. So if you are here in this forum, you probably know what's going on, print out SIXTO's post, give it to the tech along with the tivo instructions. It will help. I am on Long Island in Suffolk County. Cablevision of woodbury.


----------



## scottb4u

Morris County Cablevision installed today. Everything went perfectly. It took about 20 minutes. The installed cards were recognized immediately.

Make sure they are the latest and most updated cards--and you can get both working even before they are "zapped".

Go to a digital station after setup and it will say "station blocked" in the grey screen. That means they are working and waiting for an authorization.

Ignore any 161-X error messages and proceed with the install. 

Now, if it could just tell me what station I'm on in the front panel, I would be thrilled!


----------



## wbradney

Sixto said:


> Cablevision is scheduled for today and they called yesterday to confirm. The plan is to use the directions from the TiVo web-site (reference #01-04-16).
> 
> Been using the box continually (without cablecards) since Friday with only issue being a cable signal strength issue (described in another thread).
> 
> Right now all is well in preparation for the cablecard installation. Have run guided setup a few times to practice and all seems fine.
> 
> The box is very usable as you wait for the cablecards. You run guided setup and state that you don't have cablecards. It loads the analog channel list. You then run a channel scan. For me it found 400 digital channels. I do not have an antenna, just the one cable connection. You then go into Settings/Channels and run the signal strength meter and you manually click thru every digital channel. This is the best way to find the unencrypted channels because it will only go thru the digital channels it found one-by-one. Right behind the on-screen strength meter you'll see a crisp picture of the channel if it's unencrypted. This takes 1-2 seconds so go slow (to allow it to tune the channel). If you see a nice picture then it's unencrypted, write down the funky channel number (ex: 84-2), and later add that channel to your "received channels" in the channel list.
> 
> You should then be able to watch all of your unencrypted digital Cablevision channels until your cablecards arrived.
> 
> I've been able to watch all of the networks in HD since Friday.
> 
> More details later ...


Did you get any sound when flipping through digital channels in the signal strength screen? I see just the picture, with no sound. Analog channels sound fine.

Also, how did you manually add channels to the guide?


----------



## wbradney

I'll add my progress with Cablevision in Morris County, NJ...

Unpacked my VIP S3 today (arrived yesterday, ordered last wednesday) and ran guided setup to check out eveything is functional.

Called Cablevision, asked for an appointment for install of 2 cablecards. CSR didn't ask what they were for and confirmed the visit fee of $46.95 and the monthly CC fee of $1.25 each. Appointment is for next Friday (could have been as early as Wednesday but Friday was better for me). On the whole the CSR was very courteous and professional.

I'll update after the install.


----------



## Sixto

wbradney said:


> Did you get any sound when flipping through digital channels in the signal strength screen? I see just the picture, with no sound. Analog channels sound fine.
> 
> Also, how did you manually add channels to the guide?


You don't get any sound while using the signal strength screen. Just used it to find every digital channel that was unencrypted. You need to write down every unencrypted channel.

You then go into the channel list screen and check off every channel you want added to the guide (that you wrote down in the previous step).

You wipe this all away by running guided setup when you get the cable cards installed.

Still running great since the weekend.


----------



## Norgoth

Sixto, thanks for the helpful posts, but where can I find the reference on tivo.com with respect to the guided setup. I searched throughout the site but could not find the article you refer to.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## jfh3

scottb4u said:


> Ignore any 161-X error messages and proceed with the install.


No, don't ignore any 161-X messages, just *161-4*


----------



## Sixto

Norgoth said:


> Sixto, thanks for the helpful posts, but where can I find the reference on tivo.com with respect to the guided setup. I searched throughout the site but could not find the article you refer to.
> 
> Thanks and regards.


The article is "Installing CableCARDs in a Series3 HD DVR"

You can go to support and search on "01-04-16"

Also here's the link:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv010416.htm?


----------



## nyjklein

For all those who've had success, did any of you note the manufacture date printed on the cablecards. Wondering if newer cards are more successful. The one's that they brought for my bad install were from April 2005.


----------



## Sixto

nyjklein said:


> For all those who've had success, did any of you note the manufacture date printed on the cablecards. Wondering if newer cards are more successful. The one's that they brought for my bad install were from April 2005.


 Don't know. They were labeled SCM/NDS. Don't think I have the guts to actually remove either to look  ... they've been rock solid.


----------



## nyjklein

Sixto said:


> Don't know. They were labeled SMC/NDS. Don't think I have the guts to actually remove either to look  ... they've been rock solid.


That's interesting! Cablevision in Hudson County, NJ is using Scientific Atlanta Powerkey cablecards. I just assumed (I know, I know ASS) that all of Cablevsion in the NY Metro Area would use the same cards.

So, can others that have had success post what type of cards they have (if not the dates)?

Jeff


----------



## JoN8282

i called cablevision to set up this appointment last saturday, unfortunantly there was quite a wait, and this was the earliest appointment i could get that gelled with my work schedule. I am glad i waited, i got an excellent installer. The phone operator was familiar with the series 3 tivo, and asked me to confirm the model # for her. She did not even question the need for 2 cards for this device.

my cable card installer John from Cablevision (IO) just left. This was his second s3 tivo in as many days, he was extremely knowledgable about cable card technology, tivo, his companys policys, pricing, technical support, and was overall a great guy to talk to.

He immidiatly picked up the cable card installer instructions i left on the box, looked at it, and noted that he read and followed these exactly yesterday and could do it from memory. He then perfectly executed the installation. He did insert both cards before calling, but upon calling he requested that the first card be activated first, and clearly stated to the operator that this was very important.

It then took about 20 minutes for the entire thing to go through, while waiting, we discussed lots of things, including the fact that IO in my area is 100% digital on all channels including those under 100, and i will recieve the digital version via my cable cards no problem. He also noted that only the ethnic channels were using switched video, so i should have really no problem as far as that goes. He noticed this forum up on the computer, and asked how his company and the competition were doing, i let him know the basic jist of these posts, and he was pleased that so far there havent been any real issues noted with cablevision. I did mention the problem some people are having with having to "re-hit" the cards etc, he informed me that it is probably because the card installer did not wait to make sure "CP [copy protection] authorization was complete" - this took longer then anything else on my setup. All channels including prem. channels and hd were coming in clear for a solid 15 minutes before the CP auth was granted. He said if it didnt get granted, the cards would turn off next time they contacted home. I suspect this is the problem many people have been having.

once both cards recived this authorization, he took my sci atlanta dvr and the generous tip i provided, shook my hand and left.

EXCELLENT MARKS FOR CABLEVISION.

btw - as far as billing goes... $45 to install cards / $1.25 per month per card for card rental. I am in no mood to argue with that at this point. Cablevision office in Oakland, NJ. scientific atlanta cable cards - didnt get a good look at them, and dont plan on popping them out to look any further.


----------



## brundlefly76

Picked up the last Series 3 at Norwalk Best Buy, hidden on an upper shelf with no display. 

Salesperson said they had just got them in yesterday. 

BB website had indicated the store was out of stock but I checked in person anyway, lucked out.

Called Cablevision sales dept, and when I told them I wanted to schedule a Cablecard install, they knew exactly what I was talking about and routed me immediately to another person who scheduled it for 3 business days from today - outstanding.

We'll see what happens when they actually show up.


----------



## rothsss

brundlefly76 said:


> Picked up the last Series 3 at Norwalk Best Buy, hidden on an upper shelf with no display.
> 
> Salesperson said they had just got them in yesterday.
> 
> BB website had indicated the store was out of stock but I checked in person anyway, lucked out.
> 
> Called Cablevision sales dept, and when I told them I wanted to schedule a Cablecard install, they knew exactly what I was talking about and routed me immediately to another person who scheduled it for 3 business days from today - outstanding.
> 
> We'll see what happens when they actually show up.


I hope Cablevision will send me the same guy that installs your Series 3. I am in Greenwich too. Install scheduled for Sep 30th.


----------



## Norgoth

JoN8282,

You should edit your post about the tip. These guys are not allowed to take tips and could get fired if someone from Cablevision can figure out who the installer is.


----------



## drew2k

Norgoth said:


> JoN8282,
> 
> You should edit your post about the tip. These guys are not allowed to take tips and could get fired if someone from Cablevision can figure out who the installer is.


Really??? I've never heard that ... is this a new policy?

I recall tipping the two installers who first set up my cable modem in the fall of 2000 - I was one of the first in my area to have it installed and they were here for quite a while, ran a new line, etc.

I thought they deserved a tip, so I gave them one.


----------



## ginolee

My installer came today a couple hours ago to install my two cable cards.

This was his first Tivo Series 3 install, so I was a little nervous.

He inserted the first cable card into slot #1. We waited about 5 minutes but nothing happened.

He then inserted the 2nd cable card into slot #2. After about 2 minutes, the MMI screen came. So then it occurred to us that the first cable might be defective.

He had brought a spare cable card, so he inserted that one into slot #1.

He called up the provisioning department and gave them both sets of cable card information to provision. cable card #2 activated after a couple minutes and I was able to verify a couple channels, including a regular HD channel and an encrypted HD channel (HBO). 

We were wondering why cable card #1 wasn't activating and then he realized that he had given the card information from the initial defective card.

He called up provisioning and gave them the correct card information, but it still wasn't working. So I took out the working cable card in slot #2 (since it was hot-swappable) to make sure that wasn't interfering with activation. I think the activation then worked for the card in slot #1. We were able to check 3-4 representative channels including an encrypted channel.


When I put card #2 back in its slot, it wasn't working, so I restarted my Tivo.

I think it took about 5-10 minutes for both cards to "boot up" properly. Then both cards were working.

One thing that helped activation was checking the 'CableCard CP Screen' occasionally while waiting for activation. 
Two entries seem most relevant:
Auth Status: CP Auth Received
PowerKey status: Ready

I think CP stands for 'copy protection'.

If Auth Status shows something 'not authorized' then the card hasn't been activated. 

I think my software engineering background helped to assist my installer with the process. In particular I made two suggestions that were helpful:
1) once 1 card was activated, I took out that one activated card.
2) Once both cards were activated separately, but both together weren't working, I restarted my Tivo.

I think the entire process took about 1hr 15 minutes. I would guess perfect execution and verification would have probably taken about 30-45 minutes.

Hope this helps. So far, I *love* my new TiVo ! .


----------



## aabo

Ginolee,

I'm not sure that is the case. I also had my install today and it appears that a lot of the scientific atlanta cards that cablevision uses have outdated firmware. It took about 20 minutes for each of my cards to be recognized while they downloaded new firmware. The tivo does not tell you the cards are doing this unless you go out of the CC decoder screen. I learned this the hard way. After about 20 minutes of firmware downloading the cards where able to be activated without any problems.



ginolee said:


> My installer came today a couple hours ago to install my two cable cards.
> 
> This was his first Tivo Series 3 install, so I was a little nervous.
> 
> He inserted the first cable card into slot #1. We waited about 5 minutes but nothing happened.
> 
> He then inserted the 2nd cable card into slot #2. After about 2 minutes, the MMI screen came. So then it occurred to us that the first cable might be defective.
> 
> He had brought a spare cable card, so he inserted that one into slot #1.
> 
> He called up the provisioning department and gave them both sets of cable card information to provision. cable card #2 activated after a couple minutes and I was able to verify a couple channels, including a regular HD channel and an encrypted HD channel (HBO).
> 
> We were wondering why cable card #1 wasn't activating and then he realized that he had given the card information from the initial defective card.
> 
> He called up provisioning and gave them the correct card information, but it still wasn't working. So I took out the working cable card in slot #2 (since it was hot-swappable) to make sure that wasn't interfering with activation. I think the activation then worked for the card in slot #1. We were able to check 3-4 representative channels including an encrypted channel.
> 
> When I put card #2 back in its slot, it wasn't working, so I restarted my Tivo.
> 
> I think it took about 5-10 minutes for both cards to "boot up" properly. Then both cards were working.
> 
> One thing that helped activation was checking the 'CableCard CP Screen' occasionally while waiting for activation.
> Two entries seem most relevant:
> Auth Status: CP Auth Received
> PowerKey status: Ready
> 
> I think CP stands for 'copy protection'.
> 
> If Auth Status shows something 'not authorized' then the card hasn't been activated.
> 
> I think my software engineering background helped to assist my installer with the process. In particular I made two suggestions that were helpful:
> 1) once 1 card was activated, I took out that one activated card.
> 2) Once both cards were activated separately, but both together weren't working, I restarted my Tivo.
> 
> I think the entire process took about 1hr 15 minutes. I would guess perfect execution and verification would have probably taken about 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Hope this helps. So far, I *love* my new TiVo ! .


----------



## jmkirk

Fairfield County, CT

I had Cablevision here yesterday for my install. Unfortuantely I was at work, and left the wife here for the install. All seemed fine when I arrived home, although after surfing I found both cards cannot pick up the encrypted (HBO, etc) channels.

Based on what I read earlier in the thread, I checked the CC menu for CP and both are waiting for CP auth.

Cards are both Scientific Atlanta PowerKey

Customer support was not able to do anything remotely. Truck roll #2 on Monday - yeah.

Will definitely have a sit-down with my wife to go over channel checking procedures.

At least I was able to watch Ohio State in HD.


----------



## krstone

With the Tivo Series 3 and Cablecards, is there any problem getting the sports packages (such as MLB Extra Innings)?
thanks
Ken


----------



## keng

All's well! Cable guy just left. He actually went to the Tivo website before he came - to learn how to install the cards since it was his first. It was amusing to listen to his conversation with the person who was activating the card. "You're putting into a what?"


----------



## roylevitt

just had two cards installed in my series 3... it was a breeze. Works perfect and not a single problem!!!

Thank Norwalk Cablevision.


----------



## nyjklein

nyjklein said:


> I had a really bad experience with Cablevision of Hudson County last Saturday.
> 
> Very frustrating.
> 
> Jeff


  Well, my second experience went MUCH better. The Sr Technician they sent had already done an S3 install. Dispatch was very helpful and nice. She also had some instructions now on how to complete the configuration properly. It still took a bit of time to finish. But both cards are fully functional. Both have CP Auth Received. And both can decode all channels.

:up: Thanks to Cablevision for turning this around quickly. :up:

Jeff


----------



## juancho

rothsss said:


> I hope Cablevision will send me the same guy that installs your Series 3. I am in Greenwich too. Install scheduled for Sep 30th.


I am also located in Greenwich. Scheduled for installation on tuesday. Will post results.


----------



## pan4life

I live in Brooklyn, NY, my 2 cablecard installation went fairly well on Saturday, one of the 2 cards they first tried were defective, and then the cards did a firmware update for about 20 minutes. They called in the info and it took about 20 minutes to activate, smooth sailing after that, love my S3 tivo!


----------



## bremmma

"No Application PresentPrepare to Download"

This comes up on a black screen with a grey border that says This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider. the only option is Press CLEAR to Exit. Other than that, nothing appears to be happening.

I'm working with Cablevision in Morris County. Any ideas how I can get this install working?

I've heard people saying it takes up to 20 mins for the Cablecard to recognize properly. Anyone know whats goin on here?


----------



## mllacey

I Live in Matawan, NJ and my cablecard install also went smoothly but the cablecards will not Authorize. 

I've worked with a Tech and his supervisor but they both were clueless and say the problem is with the Tivo. 

The problem is that I can get some but not all of my Premium. channels but all premium. HD channels come in loud and clear. 

They report they un-paried the cards from the Host-ID then re-paired the card to the Host-id but still missing channels. 

So for now I can record via both cards as long as I don't attempt to record any SD Premium Channels. 


Series 2 
Series 2 Dual Tuner 
Series 3 (w/Weaknees 750GB on order)


----------



## jmkirk

mllacey - I have the exact same problem.

Cablevision tech is at my home in CT now. Will let you know what, if anything, they do to correct.

Other installs in my area have gone in without incident.

My wife reports he is currently looking at the splice in the basement. Update - that went nowhere.

Now on the phone with home-base, trying to get the cards authorized.


----------



## propermodulation

I am in northern NJ (Cablevision Ramapo).

Got the cable cards installed. No problems or questions. The installer had not seen a Tivo but was VERY helpful. I even gave him the CC instructions from Tivo. He said he will copy it and hand it out to the other installers. 

Any way I checked Network HD channels - working, HBO HD - working, checked CMAX HD working, checked out some of the HBO SD channels - all working. So the installer left. Then I re-ran the guided setup and started going thru the channels in more detail and I am finding I am missing a few SD premium channels. (The Cable Co screen comes up with their number to authorize). 

I called up tech supporr and they updated the firmware on the CC over the wire. That took half an hour. They said they would call me back, but of course no call was received. Still missing a smattering of channels. I need to call them again.

Any ideas on why SOME channels are missing and SOME are there????


----------



## mllacey

I tried contacting the number listed on the screen but they report they do not support Tivo's and Transferred me directly to the Tivo Support 800 Number. 

What disturbs me that I've spoken with four different "CableCard" specialist at Cablevison and none of them seem to know more that what I know.


----------



## propermodulation

mllacey said:


> I tried contacting the number listed on the screen but they report they do not support Tivo's and Transferred me directly to the Tivo Support 800 Number.
> 
> What disturbs me that I've spoken with four different "CableCard" specialist at Cablevison and none of them seem to know more that what I know.


The number listed is the Cable Company, so they won't "support" Tivo's. The screen is actually passed thru from the CableCard.


----------



## mllacey

propermodulation said:


> The number listed is the Cable Company, so they won't "support" Tivo's. The screen is actually passed thru from the CableCard.


I understand that Cablevision does not provide "Support" for my Tivo but I expected them to at least provide the necessary support to Activate the Cablecard when called upon. Also note that when the Cablecard is not Authorized fully you will get the "Call to activate" message.


----------



## Norgoth

Here is my running commentary of my install by Cablevision this afternoon. All in all I had a positive experience:

" Ok, this is his first install of a tivo. Unfortunately, he was not informed by his office that this is a tivo install. I gave him all my printed material so he can read up before starting. He did take a few minutes to read it. I will keep a running update going.

> > > > First update: So far so good. He read the directions and seems to be
knowledgeable about what he needs to do. We are activating the first
card now with Cablevision via a phone call.

> > > Second update: Still waiting on Cablevision to respond that first card
is activated. My installer said that it takes extra time because
Cablevision has to call Tivo and Sharp(my LCD manufacturer) to bind
eveverything together. Is this true? I remain skeptical on that issue.

> > Third update: Cable Card 1 activated and encrypted channels checked.
Everything is working fine. Installed card #2 and cable guy is on the phone waiting for activation of that card. All the activiation people seem to know exactly what is going on and handle their jobs professionally. I am not sure why the first
activation person wanted the model of my tv though. Seems like an odd question.

> Fourth update: Still waiting on card #2 activation. Cablevision on
the phone said she is waiting on something. My cable guy is a bit
concerned because he has another job to get to before 2pm.
Interestingly, this card displayed that it was getting a firmware
update, while the first card did not say anything like that. So far
things are smooth but a bit time consuming. The tivo went through a few screens while doing the firmware update. At one point it brought me to the beginning of guided setup where you input your zip code. I
just let it sit and it went back to the cable card information screen on its own.

Fifth update: Still waiting on card #2 activation. I believe they
are redoing the activation because the tivo is going through the
screens again as I described above. This wait cannot be good for
Cablevisions bottom line. They need to streamline this.

Just as I was about to post this, the Cablevision activation person
confirmed activation. I went through the channels with my cable guy
and it is all working great. I gave him all my printed material for
tivo installs so that he would have it for future reference."

All in all, the install went well. Btw, my cable guy is an
enthusiastic cable employee. He says they get great benefits and are
paid fairly well. He stated that Cablevision is a great company to
work for.


----------



## propermodulation

mllacey said:


> I understand that Cablevision does not provide "Support" for my Tivo but I expected them to at least provide the necessary support to Activate the Cablecard when called upon. Also note that when the Cablecard is not Authorized fully you will get the "Call to activate" message.


You are correct, but it's about playing the game. When you talk to Cablevision talk about getting the Cablecard to work and NOT about getting the Tivo to work.

i.e. Hi Mr. Cable telephone support guy, I am having a problem with my newly installed _Cablecard_. The _Cablecard _ show the following error. . .


----------



## propermodulation

Norgoth said:


> > > > Second update: Still waiting on Cablevision to respond that first card
> is activated. My installer said that it takes extra time because
> Cablevision has to call Tivo and Sharp(my LCD manufacturer) to bind
> eveverything together. Is this true? I remain skeptical on that issue.


This is complete BS. I can't even believe he said it to you. It's scary out there!

p.s. any idea of what brand of Cablecard they gave you?


----------



## mllacey

Has anyone out there come across a FAQ for Troubleshooting cablecard problems ?
We really need to know the "right" questions to ask so we don't get the run around when our cablecards are not working as expected .


----------



## MikePeekskill

Hi:

I had the Cablevision guy over last week and again on Saturday. One of the cablecards is fine. All channels. The second doesn't work -- "Waiting for Auth" blah blah blah.

The second guy comes and swaps out the 2nd card and it seems to connect and get authorization. However all channels (except broadcast) are pixelated.

What was funny was initially cablecard 2 didn't work. He changed the card, got authorization, and suddenly cablecard 1 stopped working, but cablecard 2 was working fine.

Any ideas on this one before I call the tech back in?

Thanks.


----------



## jmkirk

I'd call Cablevision again and schedule another visit. In the meantime you can try to work with them on the phone to re-authorize.

I am now on third tech visit for CableCards.

My second intaller was unable to fix my auth problem yesterday. He is back today with new cards, and has been working on it for two hours. At least he has not given up yet.

I sincerely hope he gets the right combination of cards / support from the home-office to get it done.

Not looking forward to breaking in a new tech.


----------



## drew2k

For everyone needing a second (or further) truck-roll to repair and/or replace the Cable Card due to problems from the initial installation: Is Cablevison charging you for the follow-up visit?


----------



## jmkirk

No charge on follow-up. 

I was told only the first truck-roll would be charged since the original CC hardware or install was flawed.

-> Update after third truck- roll.

New cards were installed (second set) and wife reports all channels working. Will check later tonight and repost if problem.


----------



## norkusmark

I'm in the process of having a cablevision (monmouth NJ) install my cablecards. The cards activated without a problem, but I'm only receiving the 2 analog channels. We're still trying to figure it out....make sure they follow the tivo directions to the T.


----------



## Kshacknj

*The Phone Call:* 
Me: I simply asked to order 2 cable cards from cablevision. 
*Cablevision: They went on, saying you wont be able to do on demand etc* 
Me: I dont care, just have someone give me two cards 
*Cablevision: Ok fine, what TV is this going in* 
Me: Its not a TV its a box (a Tivo Box) 
*Cablevision: Is it a scientific atlantic or sony cable box* 
Me: No its a Tivo Box 
*Cablevision: We do not support any other boxes other than scientific atlantic boxes or sony cable boxes* 
Me: Im not asking for support im asking for two cable cards. 
*Cablevision: Ok hold on let me switch you to someone higher up* 
Me: Waiting on hold listening to porno type of music, bored out of my mind 
*Cablevision: Ok I talked to someone next to me and they herd of this Tivo, we will have someone come Tuesday.* 
Me: Ok thanks

*Tuesday:* 
*Cablevision Guy: Ok wheres the TV that this cable card is going In?* 
Me: Its not a TV its a Box, a Tivo Box 
*Cablevision Guy: looks at the one page instructions on how to install the cablecard and says "You are about to make the biggest mistake of your life right here"* 
Me: What do you mean? 
*Cablevision Guy: These cable cards have a 95% failure rate, we have all kinds of issues with them* 
Me: Ok well put it in anyways, if it doesn't work in 30 days ill return it no big deal, not the end of the world, I'll still keep the crappy scientific atlantic hd3000 for a month just in case. 
*Cablevision guy: I guarantee you will have me back here trying to fix these cards* 
Me: Ok well put them in and ill find that out for myself. 
*CableVision Guy takes the old scientific atlantic box out (in a very mean way) and scraps my new wood TV stand with the bottom of the box. * 
Me: Watch the F**** out you just F*****ed up my furniture which I just bought last month. 
*Cablevision Guy: That wasn't me* 
Me: I just saw you do it!! Why are messing with the Scientific Atlantic Box when I need 2 cable cards in the Tivo which was on the floor. 
*Cablevision Guy: Im sorry, im testing your digital signal str with this meter.* 
Me:Ok well how does it look? 
*Cablevision Guy: Not good, not good at all. Let me see where your cable comes in.* 
_I show him where it comes in_ 
*Cablevision Guy: your cable is split 2 times before it hits the box. For cable cards to work correctly it can only be split once before it hits the tivo.* 
Me: ok fine make it one then. 
*Cablevision Guy looks like he didn't want to hear that and makes it one split before it hits the tivo* 
*Cablevision Guy: For this to work you cant have the scientific atlantic box + tivo on at the same time.* 
ME: Ok fine ill just unhook the scientific atlantic box from the cable and watch the old dvr stuff on it and turn it in when im done. 
* Cablevision guy looked like he didn't want to hear that either and looks frustrated trying to figure out how to set the tivo up* 
_ I look at the instrutions and basically told him what to do step by step since he couldn't figure it out (even tho its simple as mudd)._ 
_ We get everything installed and he calls in to cablevision to give them information of the cards + tivo Mac addresses etc and starts to leave. On his way out he says_ 
*Cablevision Guy: The channels will start working in about 1 hour. It takes awhile for this to work.* 
_ I wanted him to stay just to make sure it worked, but the other part of me wanted him to leave because he was useless and screwed up my furniture so I let him go _

*After Cablevision left:* 
I waited about 1 hour and noticed I had all the channels showing up except for the HD Premium channels Like HBO HD, Showtime HD etc... but all the regular HD channels where shoing up like ABC HD, NBC HD etc. So I decided to wait another hour or so to see if I get them. I waited another hour and same thing... So I waited one more hour just to see.. Again same issue, so I call cablevision because I figured it was on there end.

*The Last Phone call:* 
Called support waited for 15 mins till I talked to someone and listened to more fantastic porno music while waiting. 
*Cablevision Tech: Hello how can I help you* 
Me: I just had a cablevision guy come today to install 2 cablecards and im receiving all of my channels except for the premium HD channels from like HBO HD, Showtime HD etc. 
*Cablevision Tech: ok hold on let me look up your records..... Ok found it, what kind of TV do you have?* 
Me: I have a sony TV, but the cards are in the tivo box. 
*Cablevision Tech: Ok np, whats the model number of your TV.* 
_ Im getting angry because I didn't feel like dealing with this again_ 
Me: This has nothing to do with the TV it has to do with the cablecards you guys installed today into my Tivo. 
*Cablevision Tech: Ok well, what ill do it send some information to the cards to fix it.* 
Me: ok sounds great. 
*Cablevision Tech: You must turn off your box and turn it back on.* 
_ Im looking at the Tivo remote to turn it off and apparently there is no turn off for the tivo box, it just turns the tv off that I can see_ 
_ I then look at the actual Tivo box and theres no on or off button_ 
Me: I don't see a on or off button anywhere on my tivo remote or box. 
*Cablevision Tech:Theres one on there, there has to be.* 
Me: I can reset it or unplug it, but theres no on or off for the actual Tivo. 
*Cablevision Tech: I have one right here in front of me, theres a on/off button right on the scientific atlantic box.* 
_ Im getting even more angry _ 
Me: Can I ask you a quick question? 
*Cablevision Tech: Sure* 
Me: Im talking about the two cable cards I just had installed today in my Tivo Box. Why the hell are you talking about my scientific atlantic box? Have you ever herd of anyone installing two cable cards into a scientific atlantic box? I bet not. 
*Cablevision Tech: We do not support Tivo boxes.* 
Me: Im not asking for support for the Tivo Box, im asking for suport for the cable cards which you installed today. 
_ Cablevision Tech is starting to have a major attitude with me _ 
*Cablevision Tech: I have to send you to someone else, you and I aren't seeing eye to eye.* 
Me: ok fine, give me someone with a brain please. 
_ Cablevision Tech puts me on hold _ 
_ As im on hold loving the music again, I notice that 100% of my channels are working _ 
*Cablevision Tech: ok all of the other techs are busy can we call you back. 
* 
Me: well actually whatever you did fixed my problem 
*Cablevision Tech: ohh good I didn't think it would work, but all I did was send the cards its information again. 
* 
*Cablevision Tech: Do you have any other issues?* 
Me: Nope thanks. 
*Cablevision Tech: Please wait after your call to provide a survey on how our service was.* 
Me: ok ill wait. 
_ I Hang up the phone before the survey_

Well after the issues with cablevision, I must say I cant wait till Verizons FIOs comes out! So far im happy with TiVO but im still having an issue where the guide data from Tivo doesn't come for channels 50-70ish.


----------



## razor237

that sucks you had to go through that .... my install went great, i had a tech who was nice and knew about the cable cards & worked w/them b4. my install was the 1st tivo he ever did but we went thru the steps and everything was ok . 

I think you just had a tech who couldnt be bothered with having to do somthing that might take a little work to get working or was having a bad day 


mike


----------



## wardude

I had the cablevision guy try toinstall cablecards to for 3 hours, he had 6 cards with him but it did not work. Does anybody in Morris NJ system have success story with CC? If you do can you indicate the tech's name from the green slip they leave behind - near top left "tech#" field.


----------



## brundlefly76

rothsss said:


> I hope Cablevision will send me the same guy that installs your Series 3. I am in Greenwich too. Install scheduled for Sep 30th.


My installers just left. Installing the cards and having them autoupdate and start tuning channels was automatic, but the firmware upgrade took about 15 minutes per card - HAVE THEM INSERT THEM AT THE SAME TIME.

The BIG problem is Cablevision's phone activation service which the installers will call to marry your account to the cards and enable pay channels - the woman they called needed to call another person on HER end, and she couldnt get through after 40 MINUTES ON HOLD. It was ridiculous because they had two employees sitting here doing nothing for 40 minutes after 10 minutes of actual work.

Eventually the installers packed up and left and told me they would call back to ask me to test the premium channels after they got confirmation from the activation service that the cards were activated.

I give the installers a B+ and the Cablevision cablecard activation service an F. There wasnt much confusion regarding my install, just delay.


----------



## propermodulation

So, I still have the same problem. I get all the HD premium channels but I am missing some of the SD premium channels.

Well one more call to cablevision. Same old . . . same old . . . take the cards out . . . unplug the tivo . . . start it all back up . . . same problem . . .

Then I was put on hold and after a few moments the line mysteriously went dead. I KNOW that the person at the other end just did not want to deal with it and hung up on me. So I have to start from square one once again!!!!


----------



## mllacey

Just got finish working a Cablevision tech and all channels & both cards are working on my S3. 

Here's what was done: 

1. The Tech checked my levels on the Coax at the Tivo and saw it at a -11db and reported that the Cablecard have been known to have problems with low signal levels when attempting to authorize Cablecards. 

2. The Tech checked the levels at the Main Splitter in my house and also found low levels. 

3. The Tech then checked the levels at the pole and found they good. He then replaced the connectors and the levels went from a -11db to 0db (I think that what he said). 

4. The Tech called the Operations Center and they were able to authorized both Cablecards within 5 minutes of each other with no issues. 

The Tech reports that he is seeing problems with Cablecard Authorization when the Signal is too low.


----------



## verdugan

nyjklein said:


> P.S. Wilt Hildenbrand, EVP of Engineering for Cablevision, posted on a the Cablevision Yahoo group that they're working on getting their CSRs and field staff up to speed.


Wilt totally rocks!!! :up: I am no longer living in a Cablevision area, but when I did, I use to read the Cablevision Yahoo group. He was very helpful. Time and time again he got personally involved to solve customers' problems when they were getting stonewalled by CSRs. He also gave us plenty of information of what was coming. He was always up front.

If you have Cablevision, I highly encourage you to join that group. DISCLAIMER: I have no ties to Cablevision or Yahoo groups.


----------



## wbradney

Cablevision guy(s) just left. It took 2.5 hours, two techs, one supervisor and 4 cablecards to get a working setup.

First guy had no interest in looking at the instructions provided by TiVo (his first S3 install). He checked the signal strength, replaced a few splices to get a strong signal at the S3 and then put the first card in Slot 1 (he was about to put it in 
Slot 2 before I stopped him -- why didn't TiVo make the top slot #1? -- I bet everyone goes for the top slot first).

First card was recognized as inserted but immediately threw error 161-1. First guy calls second guy (who has installed an S3 before) who tells him it's a dead card. Took it out and put another card in slot 1 - this time get a screen saying "No Application PresentPrepare to Download". I tell the guy I'd read that the cards download new firmware. It stays like that for about 30 minutes. He calls the second guy again and he says it's probably another dead card (reckons that the success rate on cards is about 40%, and half of those need another truck roll within a week).

First guy only brought two cards with him (they're all the warehouse had in stock that morning). Second guy says he has two spare cards and he'll be over shortly.

Second guy arrives with third guy (a supervisor) and two new cards. Neither new guy wants to know about the TiVo instructions. Both cards go in together and both are recognized and give out card info for authorization (although one card throws up 161-4 error first.

First guy writes down the numbers on the screen. Then they realize that the they need the numbers on the back of the cards (if they'd read the instructions they'd have known that). They take the cards out and write down the numbers, and put them both back in (thankfully in the same slots they came from) in quick succession. The TiVo menus are going crazy with cards being inserted and removed, but ultimately they're both recognized without any errors.

Guys 2 & 3 leave.

First guy calls home for authorization. Waits 20 minutes on hold. Gives numbers for card 1. Waits 10 minutes on hold. Gives numbers for card 2. Waits 10 minutes on hold. Authorization complete.

When I press Clear to get out of the gray & black screen, nothing happens. The S3 seems to have stopped responding to the remote, although it does "Boing" when I hit the TiVo button, so it's not completely locked. We decide to power-cycle.

When the TiVo comes back up I'm back at the CableCard screen. Test the channels on both cards and I seem to be getting all the channels. Looks good.

Sign the form, Guy 1 leaves.

So after a sticky start, I have everything working.


----------



## KaGe

Hi everyone ... so I just moved to CT and a bought two new Series 3's ... substituting for the DirecTivo's I was used to having at my old place. I have Best Buy coming to install my new plasma and Cablevision coming to install cablecards in both TiVo's (they'll have to use the same LCD TV until the plasma's set up) so I think I'm in for a complete nightmare tomorrow. 

Anyway, here's my question ... when I signed up for cable last week, I didn't order any premium channels ... HBO, etc. ... planning to order them later once I got everything set up. Will it be more difficult for them to add the premium channels later with my cablecards? Should I add the programming tonight before the installers get here in the morning?

Thanks!


----------



## jfh3

KaGe said:


> Anyway, here's my question ... when I signed up for cable last week, I didn't order any premium channels ... HBO, etc. ... planning to order them later once I got everything set up. Will it be more difficult for them to add the premium channels later with my cablecards? Should I add the programming tonight before the installers get here in the morning?


I would.


----------



## norkusmark

Ok, so the first 3 hour visit from Cablevision (monmouth NJ) resulted in two analog channels working. Todays 3 hour visit resulted in some improvement. After installing 2 new Cablecards, I get quite a few digital channels inclusing some network tv, some HD network tv and a whole bunch of regular cable channels... Still now CBS, regular or HD and also missing a whole lot more. They didn't try more than the two new required cablecards unfortunately, but both cards are giving the identicle channels which leads me to believe that its a card provisioning issue, and not the cards themselves. Has anyone experienced this yet? Any solutions. A supervisor is supposed to come next week. Oh, and I tried to call customer service to see if they could reprogram the cards since the techs are just pushing the same buttons on my remote that I would... no luck... I think you need to get to the "addressability" dept which I know takes the techs 30 minutes on hold to do...how effecient is cablevision? I will say, that all employees have been very professional.


----------



## ITGuy72

Has anyone got their bill since getting 2x Cablecards installed? Curious to know if they are tacking on the premium outlet fee if all you have is one S3 with 2 Cablecards.


----------



## rothsss

Had 4 cable cards installed yesterday in my 2 tivos. The installer told me that not all channels would be available right away. A day later, 3 out of the 4 cable cards are missing channels, like the food channel (29) and HD HBO (750). I called Cablevision and Cablevision insists that they cannot diagnose and fix the problem remotely. I had to make a service appointment. Bummer. My wife is mad because she cannot watch the food channel.


----------



## ThomC

Had my install yesterday morning. I had already run guided setup and had been playing with the S3 all week, so I knew what channels were coming in without the Cablecard installed. After the 2 Hr install I had serious doubts, as I had *less channels  * and error messages on the CP screen of the cablecard. The installer gave me the line that it might take a couple of hours for things to start working. He left but nothing improved in the next couple of hours. I called for them to come back because of this.

When the tech got back, he mentioned that there is someone at the main office named Connie who really knows her s**t, when it comes to cablecard. Unfortunately we first had to go through several other layers of not-so-smart home office types who wanted to have me call Tivo since "this is clearly a Tivo problem". Once I explained that my canceling my IO account made it their problem, the tech was able to get through to *"CONNIE!!!"* 

Well long story short(er), after about 20 minutes of us doing nothing on site, (except staying on hold on the phone), Connie told me to restart and run guided setup. Everything now worked!!!!!!

So the moral of the story is make sure your installer calls Connie.

Other little notes: 
I have the same CC#1 eject button not working problem as others have reported here. If I was not able to make the cards work with Connie, this might have been more problematic. Fortunately the tech was a nice guy and saw that this was a separate issue.

When running guided setup, for my system I had to answer that I receive CH 1 as a preview channel, (even though I don't), in order for me to get the correct channel lineup info.

Now that install is done, *I could not be happier with the S3!!!*


----------



## jfh3

ThomC said:


> Now that install is done, *I could not be happier with the S3!!!*


Yeah, but sounds like you are happier with Connie ...


----------



## MikePeekskill

Still in cablecard hell with Cablevision. Three cablecards later, and still getting that error message pop up on the screen (black and gray screen, white text) everytime I go to a premium channel. One card works fine and always has. The second one keeps freaking out, and three techs have come to the house. One guy said, "You may have to call to have them rebind that card." Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Will68

If your Cablevision tech was able to activate/bind the cards but you only get the TiVo supplied channel banner with no picture when testing channels read this!

Here's the nightmare list of what was tried to get my S3 working this past weekend:

3 visits from Cablevision of Woodbury

Over 10 hours total of Cablevision techs onsite

8 CableCARDs tried (4 pairs) with calls by tech to office for activation/binding

The 3rd tech replaced cables and installed an outside ground (not needed but nice)

At least 12 TiVo restarts (half by pulling the plug)

3 or 4 repeats of the guided setup

3 calls to TiVo VIP support (worse that a complete waste of time, you'll see why) 

OK now here's the deal,

I had setup my TiVo to watch analog cable for about a week while I waited for the Tech to come and install the cards. According to the manual this is fine and even a time saver when it comes time to install the cards (WRONG).

The Cablevision techs came one after another. Saturday rolled into Sunday as they went through the actions listed above. In my case the cards would always bind but could not tune in channels (except a couple of analogs starting with 14).

During this fiasco the Cablevision tech said other installers had more success with S3s that had never been setup for analog first, I was sceptical about this. The person at the dispatch office also told him that some other S3 problems like this where resolved by doing a full "Clear and delete everything" on the TiVo. Unfortunately I was on the other line with TiVo VIP support when he told me this and they said "there is no way that would help". Bottom line is TiVo support was dead wrong! Three wasted hours later the end solution was this:

*Did a "Clear and deleted everything" on the S3 while both ACTIVATED CableCards were in the unit. Success!!!* 

The last process takes over an hour so the tech left to catch-up on some other calls. When he called to say he was on the way back, what would have been a 4th visit, I told him the good news.

Cablevision was great about this 

TiVo was terrible!!! 

TiVo gave me some bad advice and made no reasonable effort to help with the CableCARD issue saying so long as the card is recognized in the S3 their job is done and everything else is up to the cable provider.

In the end it was not a CableCARD issue it was a TiVo issue since absolutely nothing was changed with the last set of cards. It was the clearing of the TiVo that finally resolved the problem.

Shame on TiVo!!!  They seem to be strong-arming the cable providers to do all the work since the FCC mandated that all CableCARD devices must be supported.

You can almost here them laughing as they pocket your $800 for the S3 plus ever increasing service fees for a device they will not even help you to get working.

In the end I do like my S3 but with this lack of support I will NOT be recommending TiVo to friends and family anymore. That's after being a loyal TiVo customer for six years (this is my 3rd TiVo).

Good luck all


----------



## mllacey

MikePeekskill said:


> Still in cablecard hell with Cablevision. Three cablecards later, and still getting that error message pop up on the screen (black and gray screen, white text) everytime I go to a premium channel. One card works fine and always has. The second one keeps freaking out, and three techs have come to the house. One guy said, "You may have to call to have them rebind that card." Any advice? Thanks.


MikePeekskill,

I had the same problem it it turned out to be a low signal problem but only on Channel 2. As per the Cable Tech, the CableCard uses channel 2 for it's datastream. 
After they got my signal levels up and re-paired the cards the problem was cleared.


----------



## jjsdfs

Will68,
Did you also do a guided setup after "clear and delete?

I also was up on analog, the ccs were installed and I got all 0-99 channels ( aka analog), but after doing the prescribed guided setup I could only get a few random channels ( eg 702 showtime hd!). When checking signal strength, I could see all channels in bakc of the 90+ strength bar meter, but not when in regular viewing mode.
After dismissing a lousy Tivo first tier rep, i got a supervisor who seems eager to help, but I had to resched my call to this evening.
Also, I have a line amp in due to condo's weak signal. Does that influence the Tivo channel setting process? It impaired setup on the SA 8300 from TWC, was taken out of line, then reinstalled for the Tivos???


----------



## Will68

jjsdfs said:


> Will68,
> Did you also do a guided setup after "clear and delete?
> 
> I also was up on analog, the ccs were installed and I got all 0-99 channels ( aka analog), but after doing the prescribed guided setup I could only get a few random channels ( eg 702 showtime hd!). When checking signal strength, I could see all channels in bakc of the 90+ strength bar meter, but not when in regular viewing mode.
> After dismissing a lousy Tivo first tier rep, i got a supervisor who seems eager to help, but I had to resched my call to this evening.
> Also, I have a line amp in due to condo's weak signal. Does that influence the Tivo channel setting process? It impaired setup on the SA 8300 from TWC, was taken out of line, then reinstalled for the Tivos???


 Hey JJS,

I had to do a guided setup after clearing the S3, however, it sounds like our issues are different. The only channels I was able to see where pure analog like 14 and a few others (ever the low channels are digital in Cablevision of Woodbury).

In my case there was no difference between the channels I could see in the test mode (within the CableCARD screens) or when flipping through channels with live tv.

It may still be worth trying a "clear and delete everything" then another guided setup while the activated cards are installed but your problem may be an incomplete setup of your cards or something else entirely.

Good luck.

Please post your results


----------



## jjsdfs

Thanks for the quick reply! 

I will update all after my 8PM PT call with the TIvo Supervisor. 

I remain concerned about the splitter plus amplifier I have in line due to weak signals in the condo complex. Cableco tech says I may need a rewire! Ugh! Strange though, because the TW SA 8300 works fine?


----------



## IceStorm

My initial installation (last Wednesday) with Cablevision went fine, with the installation taking about an hour from start to finish, including a signal level check in the basement (not at my wall outlet). The cable tech worked for Cablevision (not a contractor) and commented that my condo complex wiring was rather thin (probably RG-59 instead of RG-6). Nevertheless, the TiVo worked fine.

Four days later, early on Saturday morning, I unplugged the TiVo to move it. This meant I both removed power from the unit and the cable line, so there was absolutely nothing powering the cards. Ever since moving the TiVo, I've lost any channels that require CP Auth - BBC World, Logo, most SD HBO, SD Starz, and SD Encore. They tune, they show for about three seconds, then the Cablecard shows me the Host ID screen. I still have all my HD channels, though, as well as CN, Comedy Central, and G4, so it's not a total loss...

My suspicion is that the cards weren't bound correctly as the person on the other end of the phone with the tech kept asking for my TV model number information. I'm kicking myself now for letting the tech give her that information.

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to verify the bindings because Cablevision's Tier 1 can't talk to Tier 2, and Tier 2 can't check my bindings. It took three calls to Tier 1 on Sunday to find out that Tier 2 doesn't work on the weekends, then it took Tier 2 all day Monday to call, only to repeat for a fourth time that I don't have two TVs, I have one TiVo...


----------



## Will68

jjsdfs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> I will update all after my 8PM PT call with the TIvo Supervisor.
> 
> I remain concerned about the splitter plus amplifier I have in line due to weak signals in the condo complex. Cableco tech says I may need a rewire! Ugh! Strange though, because the TW SA 8300 works fine?


 Hey JJS,

Sorry I forgot to mention I also have an amplifier, mine is by Motorola, and a high quality 4 way splitter (Over 1000 MHz) which works fine for me. I also have a SA8300 which works fine off the splitter.

I did try bypassing everything and going straight into the S3 during the troubleshooting process but it didn't make a difference.

Also, all three techs tested my signal strength and found it to be perfect even with the splitter and bypassing just the booster. They replaced some cables, cable ends outside (with waterproof ends) and installed a ground but these stepped, although appreciated, didn't help.

If it's possible for you to bypass everything and go straight into the S3 it's worth a shot.

I believe if you have a weak signal coming in the cable company should rewire with no cast to you.

Will


----------



## mad6c

Had my install yesterday, cablevision of Hauppauge, all seems to be working fine. Installer brought two CableCards, one was bad so he had to have another one dropped off. I was a little concerned because the installer said this was his first Series 3 install but in the end everything worked out.


----------



## Will68

mad6c said:


> Had my install yesterday, cablevision of Hauppauge, all seems to be working fine. Installer brought two CableCards, one was bad so he had to have another one dropped off. I was a little concerned because the installer said this was his first Series 3 install but in the end everything worked out.


 Mad6c,

Was your S3 previously setup for analog cable or was it a fresh install?


----------



## bremmma

I figured I'd chime in with my own experiences, maybe it can help someone...

After going through about 5 or 6 bad cards total, Card1 and Card2 both showed HostIDs. However, neither card would tune to all my channels - I could only get analog channels and a few scattered cable channels like MTV and Comedy Central, but no premiums and no network channels.

The tech tried a bunch of fixes which didn't work. We unauthorized and reauthorized the cards. Finally, when the tech called the Cablecard activation hotline the woman on the phone told us to redo the guided setup. I didnt think this would make a difference, but apparantly it has. We decided to do a Clear & Delete Everything (it took like an hour - tech went to another appt and came back) and when TiVo booted back up, after guided setup, all channels worked fine.

(Note: I had set up the TiVo using analog only for about a week before the cable cards were installed. Maybe this is why I needed the Clear & Delete before the channels would work)

My suggestions for others w/ install problems: first make sure your cable cards work (make sure you have a host ID). If not, you probably have bad cards. Second, I suggest you try and repeat the guided setup after intalling new cablecards if all the channels won't come in. That seems to have done the trick for me.

Now, I have all premium, HD, etc, etc working fine.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way. BTW- this install was in Morris County.


----------



## hallm409

I've searched through this thread, and I see a few people from towns in Fairfield County (CT) posting about their experiences, but I can't tell which Cablevision providers they were using in some cases. My town is serviced by Cablevision of Norwalk. I think I saw one mention of them in this thread. Has anyone else had any experiences with the Series 3/CableCard install specifically with Cablevision of Norwalk? I've had a number of problems with their service in the past so I wasn't optimistic.

The only thing holding me back right now from ordering a Series 3 is that I don't have any time to deal with multiple visits or the headache of trying to get the CableCard set up working. I feel terrible about missing the baseball playoffs and the NFL season without HD, though, so if it has a decent likelihood of working I would go ahead and get one.

Thanks!


----------



## Will68

bremmma said:


> I figured I'd chime in with my own experiences, maybe it can help someone...
> 
> After going through about 5 or 6 bad cards total, Card1 and Card2 both showed HostIDs. However, neither card would tune to all my channels - I could only get analog channels and a few scattered cable channels like MTV and Comedy Central, but no premiums and no network channels.
> 
> The tech tried a bunch of fixes which didn't work. We unauthorized and reauthorized the cards. Finally, when the tech called the Cablecard activation hotline the woman on the phone told us to redo the guided setup. I didnt think this would make a difference, but apparantly it has. We decided to do a Clear & Delete Everything (it took like an hour - tech went to another appt and came back) and when TiVo booted back up, after guided setup, all channels worked fine.
> 
> (Note: I had set up the TiVo using analog only for about a week before the cable cards were installed. Maybe this is why I needed the Clear & Delete before the channels would work)
> 
> My suggestions for others w/ install problems: first make sure your cable cards work (make sure you have a host ID). If not, you probably have bad cards. Second, I suggest you try and repeat the guided setup after intalling new cablecards if all the channels won't come in. That seems to have done the trick for me.
> 
> Now, I have all premium, HD, etc, etc working fine.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way. BTW- this install was in Morris County.


 Bremmma,

Doing the "Clear and delete everything" followed by a guided setup was the same fix for me. See my post earlier in this thread (#105):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4439579&&#post4439579

Also, in my case I tried just doing the guided setup over a few time without clearing the TiVo and that didn't help at all.

I think you where fortunate in choosing to do the full clear and delete right away.

I suspect this will be the fix for many TiVo S3s when the CableCARDS will activate/bind but not tune in channels.

Were a set of activated cards in your TiVo when you cleared and reset it???

Will


----------



## jjwolfe

Had my install on Monday (Cablevision Oakland NJ). The tech had never done a TiVo before, but he had lots of experience with Cablecards. He had 2 brand new Scientific Atlanta cards manufactured in April 2006. We put the first card in and had the info screen within 15 seconds. We then waited over 30 minutes for the Cablevision home office. After that wait we needed to be transfered to some expert in the Long Island office. This women really knew her stuff. She was very familiar with the S3 TiVo. Within 5 minutes the first card was up and running. Total time for the first card was just over 1 hour. The process was repeated for the second card which took about another 15-20 minutes. With the exception of the hold time the overall experience was good.

Everything was working fine until that evening when I stared to lose the picture on one of the tuners. Using the CP diag screen I was able to determine that is was related to Cablecard 2. I noticed there was a message about "no ECM's " under the decryption status. I restarted the unit numerous time hoping this would fix the problem, but it didn't.

I plan to call Cablevision this evening to start the repair process. I hope I'm not changing Cablecards for the next month.


----------



## rothsss

jjwolfe said:


> Had my install on Monday (Cablevision Oakland NJ). The tech had never done a TiVo before, but he had lots of experience with Cablecards. He had 2 brand new Scientific Atlanta cards manufactured in April 2006. We put the first card in and had the info screen within 15 seconds. We then waited over 30 minutes for the Cablevision home office. After that wait we needed to be transfered to some expert in the Long Island office. This women really knew her stuff. She was very familiar with the S3 TiVo. Within 5 minutes the first card was up and running. Total time for the first card was just over 1 hour. The process was repeated for the second card which took about another 15-20 minutes. With the exception of the hold time the overall experience was good.
> 
> Everything was working fine until that evening when I stared to lose the picture on one of the tuners. Using the CP diag screen I was able to determine that is was related to Cablecard 2. I noticed there was a message about "no ECM's " under the decryption status. I restarted the unit numerous time hoping this would fix the problem, but it didn't.
> 
> I plan to call Cablevision this evening to start the repair process. I hope I'm not changing Cablecards for the next month.


Same problem here. Scheduled a service appointment for Saturday. Cablevision is unwilling to work with me remotely.


----------



## budgreen

Cablevision of NJ (Oakland) sent a guy out today with 4 cards. Spent over 2 hours of my day waiting and watching this back and forth nonsense with HQ. No card would bind and got a signed work order that stated "could not complete". About two hours later, I received a call from a supervisor to reschedule the appointment with a CableCARD "expert". This appointment is for tomorrow (another 3 hour block taken out of my day). We'll see what happens.


----------



## mad6c

I was using the TiVo OTA only before the install. After the tech left I re-ran the guided setup. I was very impressed it changed all the channels on my season passes to reflect the cablevision HD channels, so 5-1 changed to 705, etc. Saved me some time.


----------



## jjsdfs

Thanks for the timely post Will68. I continue to struggle. Now I am awaiting 3rd TWC San Diego visit after 4 cable cards and numerous contacts with Tivo supervisor who seems to care but is out of options. Can't get the CP screen to get by "waiting for CP Auth". We DID take the amp out of line just in case, but hopefully it can be put in now that I know you are runnig OK. 
Tivo remains confident it is cards, but FOUR bad ones!? Interestingly, TWC seems to share that view. CP installer said his 2 new ones yesterday may not have the latest firmware, so he suggested new tach with "fresh" cards! What a mess!!
I have insisted the Tivo super ( 25 minute wait on the supervisor line twice now) extend my RMA time option which she agreed to.


----------



## jacksonian

I had a perfect CC install experience. Everything went fine, we were done in about 20 minutes and most of that time was correcting the work order that the original CSR had put in incorrectly. 

Even one of the cards was still paired to someone's Sony TV when we put it in, and we couldn't do them one at a time either because she couldn't authorize the cards until the work order was finished, and she couldn't finish the work order until both cards were in. But it all worked correctly. 

Sorry you guys are having some nightmares. I'd be pulling my hair out.


----------



## dbtom

I used to think that Cablevision was ripping us off with the $40 CableCard install fee. Reading all these stories, I doubt they are making money on the installs or that one would be able to do a self install. Just a thought.


----------



## jacksonian

TWC only charged me $22 for the install of both cards. I think that's fair.


----------



## IceStorm

Cablevision sent a tech to check my cards. He didn't come with replacement cards. He said 70 to 80 of every 100 they get don't work and that they warn people away from the cards.

He told me to call and have my cards checked. Hello? I can't. No one will give me the number to talk to Tier 2 or Tier 3...

The tech was clueless. The only problem I have is CP Auth. The cards tune every channel just fine, they just cut off channels that require CP Authorization after a few seconds. 

This has to be fixed by October 14th or the TiVo goes back. I have little confidence it will be at this point. Is there any magic word I have to use in order to get to someone who can diagnose CP Auth problems?


----------



## P2H

I got my Tivo about 10 days ago.

Cablevision of Hudson County came to my house to install my cards. I was at work and my roommate (who has no experience with Tivo), watched him install.

I got home and the Tivo appeared to work. All the channels would tune in, but I wouldn't get the banner showing channels #23-77. According to my Tivo, they simply didn't exist. I did have my "regular" channels and HDTV channels. I also had the same banner problem with 736, or ESPNHD. It simply didn't exist to the Tivo, yet the video and audio were fine. The Tivo would record those channels manually, but doesn't display shows for me to record.

I also have the "CP Authorization" problem. I had Cablevision come out to my home last Monday, and again I explained over the phone to the techs what was wrong. The cable guy was clueless, and again - I wasn't there - so they just thought I was having a video problem. He re-snipped the heads of my cable and left. 

I called Cablevision again, and even used this thread as a guide. I asked if the firmware was updated on my cards. They said they would look into this and call me back. That was about 24 hours ago. 

This morning I did a full reset of my Tivo before going to work (also something suggested in the thread). I will get home today and re-run the Guided Setup and see how that works.

My Tivo works fine, but every once in a while the channel cuts out and I get the black screen. In my setup I can see that the cards need to be authorized. I call Cablevision to explain this, and they are clueless.


----------



## norkusmark

Update:
Visit 1 : 3 hours, only 2 analog channels
Visit 2 : 3 hours, maybe 40% of digital channels

Visit 3 : An hour prior to visit 3, I do an inventory of working channels on each card.. after awhile channels become very inconsistent, they work, then they don't work, makes no sense. Then card 1 give an auth failed message and some message saying to contact my retailer... I restart Tivo, both cards reauth and all channels work perfectly... its not like its the first time that I restarted the Tivo. When the techs arrived, I ask if they had the cards reprovisioned while they were on their way and they say "no". I showed them that all channels work and thanked them for their good luck.


----------



## verdugan

IceStorm said:


> This has to be fixed by October 14th or the TiVo goes back. I have little confidence it will be at this point. Is there any magic word I have to use in order to get to someone who can diagnose CP Auth problems?


Go to the cablevision yahoo group. A high ranking Cablevision excec hangs out there. Ask for help politely, and more often than not, he will personally get involved. Good luck.


----------



## IceStorm

verdugan said:


> Go to the cablevision yahoo group. A high ranking Cablevision excec hangs out there. Ask for help politely, and more often than not, he will personally get involved. Good luck.


Well, they replaced both my cards and now CP Auth works. The tech refused to let me power off my Series 3 and unplug the cable line to verify that a total power loss to the cards kills off CP Auth ability, and the old cards couldn't be reused since supposedly they go into a "limbo" state. They don't want to troubleshoot the root cause, they're just interested in getting it working long enough for me to sign the paperwork.

I suspect that there's something wrong with the rev of software they're using on the CableCARDs or the head end system is screwing up.

I'll see if I can find the Cablevision Yahoo group... is it cablevision_digital?

I'm plenty polite to people who want to help me. I can't stand people who say "I can't" or "Call TiVo".


----------



## verdugan

IceStorm said:


> I'll see if I can find the Cablevision Yahoo group... is it cablevision_digital?


That's the one. The cablevision's exec I was talking about is Wilt Hildenbrand. I just checked the board, and I can already see postings about S3 and cablecards. Good luck.

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cablevision_digital/


----------



## rothsss

The CableVision tech just left after a 2 hour visit. He removed all CableCards and installed them again one by one. Everything is working fine now. I eventually can stop monitoring the forums and go on with my life.


----------



## bdlucas

Did a little searching, couldn't find an answer to this question.

I understand that since CC 1.0 is one-way, you can't order pay-per-view using the S3 Tivo to order the PPV.

But what I'm wondering is this: since you can order PPV over the phone on CableVision, does this mean you could get PPV on an S3 Tivo with CableVision by ordering it over the phone?


----------



## ctsshack

Well, I setup a TiVo Series3 with cablevision and it went surprising well. Installer was a little nervous about it as he had problems with some TV's with cablecard and hadn't done a TiVO 3. We were up and running with both cards in less than 20 minutes. We just followed the instrustions to the exact letter and everything worked well. The biggest problem was the guide information not showing up right and after reading the post and knowing what my brother went through on his. I just redid the guide setup and told the system I didn't know what cable system I was on and then everything worked great.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

verdugan said:


> Wilt totally rocks!!! :up: I am no longer living in a Cablevision area, but when I did, I use to read the Cablevision Yahoo group. He was very helpful. Time and time again he got personally involved to solve customers' problems when they were getting stonewalled by CSRs. He also gave us plenty of information of what was coming. He was always up front.
> 
> If you have Cablevision, I highly encourage you to join that group. DISCLAIMER: I have no ties to Cablevision or Yahoo groups.


Yes. Wilt is an awesome guy, and gets things done when it seems that no one else can. He is a big asset to Cablevision.


----------



## blacknoi

I just bought my s3 this past friday and have it working with analog cable.

My cablecard install appointment is Saturday.

Is it in my best interest to clear all settings and have the tivo box at the setup prompt for the installer for best results?

EDIT: I'm morris county Cablevision.



Oh yea, my area with a cablebox gets all digital channels (analog channels are simulcast in digital w/their box). Will the tivo show the analog feed or the digital version?


----------



## PatMcNJ

My install is this Friday. I am a little nervous (Cablevision Monmouth NJ) 

Question: Can someone tell me about using a splitter? With a splitter, I can hook up thru the HD cable box, so I can get IO? I rarely use IO, I am more concerned about some stations not working at first, so at least I could still get them thru the box, until the Tivo was working perfectly. Also, husband LIKES the stupid Cablevision remote, and does not use Tivo anyway........ (he is crazy)

I need to figure out how I want the system wired up. I have a splitter now, one to HD cable box, one to Series 2 Tivo. Right now, I use the HDMI to the plasma thru the cable box (via HDI). Series 2 set up direct to TV thru a different set of jacks (only picks up SD), like the DVD player. I think I want a splitter now to go to HD box, and then to one input location, and the other side to go to Tivo series 3. I would switch the HDMI to the Series 3, use the other inputs for the box (I want to use 2nd HDMI for DVD).

I went crazy figuring it all out when plasma TV was installed on the wall in July. Great tip I got was running extra sets of input jacks....... even if you do not need them right away. (We do NOT want to take the TV off the wall!)


----------



## IceStorm

PatMcNJ said:


> With a splitter, I can hook up thru the HD cable box, so I can get IO?


Yes, and Cablevision provides whatever splitters and coax you need. In my basement Cablevision has a splitter that splits the signal to two different cables that run up to my condo unit. One of those legs goes to an SA 4200HD. The other leg goes to a second splitter that feeds the TiVo and my SA 8300HD (haven't gotten rid of the 8300HD just yet).


----------



## seredyns

blacknoi said:


> I just bought my s3 this past friday and have it working with analog cable.
> 
> My cablecard install appointment is Saturday.
> 
> Is it in my best interest to clear all settings and have the tivo box at the setup prompt for the installer for best results?
> 
> EDIT: I'm morris county Cablevision.
> 
> Oh yea, my area with a cablebox gets all digital channels (analog channels are simulcast in digital w/their box). Will the tivo show the analog feed or the digital version?


Yes - It's in your best interest to do a "clear and delete everything". I had the Tivo set up for a week using the analog channels only. When the installer came we worked for hours and I was only getting a couple of analog channels. The digitals would not come in. I read in this thread to try the clear and delete and then after that the majority of channels were working. I am still having issues with the premium channels like HBO and the Sport Pack but all other channels and the HD channels are working good. I think this is an authorization issue with the cards. Allow one full hour for the clear and delete.


----------



## mllacey

Anyone seeing the Authroization drop on thier Cablecards late night? Ive found the simplest fix is a reset of the Tivo.

Could this be a Tivo Problem or a Cablevision problem?


----------



## mad6c

I don't remember if it was yesterday or Sunday but the CableCard screen popped up while I was watching a recorded program, like the card was just re-inserted. I cleared the screen and everything appeared to be working correctly afterwards. Anyone have a similar issue?

So far in over a week of use I have only noticed it once. 

Mike


----------



## Royster

mllacey said:


> Anyone seeing the Authroization drop on thier Cablecards late night? Ive found the simplest fix is a reset of the Tivo.
> 
> Could this be a Tivo Problem or a Cablevision problem?


I may have seen that last night between 10 and 11pm.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321242


----------



## kvnobrien

I'm in Morris county, NJ and the Cablevision techs have said to me that they have not had a successful Tivo Series 3 install with both cards yet. 

I currently have one card working and get all the channels for my service. I just had the second set of techs come to my house to try and get the second card card to work in the top slot. When they put in the second card the error 161-4 pops up. We waited about 5 minutes and nothing happens. So they go through the other 2 cards and the same thing occurs.

Any suggestions on what i should try next? If I clear the 161-4 message, it just comes back again. 

I called Tivo and they said the SMC cablecard maybe receiving a firmware update. The Cablevision tech laughed and said, "From where?"

From what I've read it seems like there is a firmware update and they didn't wait long enough for the second card to finish and may have damaged the card by taking it out. 

Anyone from morris county cablevision have the same problems? Any suggestions?


----------



## mllacey

mllacey said:


> Anyone seeing the Authroization drop on thier Cablecards late night? Ive found the simplest fix is a reset of the Tivo.
> 
> Could this be a Tivo Problem or a Cablevision problem?


Well this happen again this morning (Approx 0430 EST). This time while I was watching "Kidnapped" I got the Gray Screen indicating that Cable Card 2 was having a problem.

This time I checked the Signal strength and everything looked good, just no Pic on any of the Prem channels on Cable Card2.

One observation I thought Id note, this problem has happened both times just before the Tivo start to record that "Tivo Programming".

Could this be a coincidence?


----------



## propermodulation

kvnobrien said:


> I'm in Morris county, NJ and the Cablevision techs have said to me that they have not had a successful Tivo Series 3 install with both cards yet.
> 
> I currently have one card working and get all the channels for my service. I just had the second set of techs come to my house to try and get the second card card to work in the top slot. When they put in the second card the error 161-4 pops up. We waited about 5 minutes and nothing happens. So they go through the other 2 cards and the same thing occurs.
> 
> Any suggestions on what i should try next? If I clear the 161-4 message, it just comes back again.
> 
> I called Tivo and they said the SMC cablecard maybe receiving a firmware update. The Cablevision tech laughed and said, "From where?"
> 
> From what I've read it seems like there is a firmware update and they didn't wait long enough for the second card to finish and may have damaged the card by taking it out.
> 
> Anyone from morris county cablevision have the same problems? Any suggestions?


From Tivo, "If you see error 161-4 during installation, you can ignore it. If you see Error 161-2, it means that the card is damaged and needs to be replaced."

See: http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv010416.htm


----------



## PatMcNJ

ctsshack said:


> The biggest problem was the guide information not showing up right and after reading the post and knowing what my brother went through on his. I just redid the guide setup and told the system I didn't know what cable system I was on and then everything worked great.


I also am missing channels 23-77, from the guide and my channel lineup. I can GET them, just no guide info, etc. I will try and reboot, and also re - run guide setup. Right now, it says it cannot do that until after 2am scheduled update or something.

Install went quickly, all channels work on each card. It was the cable guys first Tivo series 3, and he was happy to finally get his hands on one. It was only an hour that he was here. Cablevision Monmouth County, NJ.


----------



## pnrmurph

I had a similar problem. When I ran the guided setup I said no, channel 1 is not a Preview channel. After that I was mssing guide data for a bunch of channels like you. I re-ran the guided setup and said I don't know what's on channel 1, let me choose another station. It then went to whatever ShopNBC is on and I said, yes that is on that channel. After that I had all the proper guide data.


----------



## rbeauch

My cable installer just left. My S3 is working, I'm recieving all channels. The install took about 45 minutes, most of which is on hold with the dispatcher. No problems! I'm so happy to see the SA8300hd go. I love my S3!


----------



## PatMcNJ

YES, thanks to this board things are looking up. Fellow Cablevision users, there does seem to be some sort of little glitch with the stations and the Tivo guide. I rebooted (still had the missing stations, but would allow me to start over). When it asked what was on channel 1, I said ask me about another channel. (Originally I said it was not a preview channel-- so I was looking to try something different!). Then is asked about MSNBC. Then when it asked my cable co, I said I did not know. THEN it went thru and I got all the channels, even a few I dont get (sports things). I just went and took those off my list.

So, if you are missing those stations, mess around with this and run the setup, and you will likely fix it yourself.

Everything looks fine, and I am still running my Series 2 next to it, so family can finish watching stuff on there. I also kept my HD cable box, running on component inputs for now. Everthing is on a different set of input jacks. Husband likes the cable remote, so far refuses to learn how Tivo works..... Cable guy replaced my splitter and a cable that he said was not such great quality... 

Go Cablevision!


----------



## blacknoi

I just wanted to tell my experience from today:

I've been using my S3 all week with analog only (plus watching unencrypted qam locals w/o guide data as well).

Cablevision installer came at about 830 (my appt was anywhere from 8-11).

He said he hadn't done a tivo before but talked to other installers the day before who had. He said they actually are having BETTER success with tivo's w/cablecard than with tv's installing cablecards.

I showed him the instructions for the cablecard installer. He USED them and went step by step. No problems!

The longest part was for him to call his dispatch to register the cablecards (one at a time of course). Then his dispatch had to call the cablevision main office in Long Island NY... 

It was about an hour from start to finish and everything is working great.

I redid the guide setup when it asked if I wanted to, said "yes i have channel 1 as the sneak preview channel" ...based on comments made earlier in this thread (despite me not having that channel) and everything was all good.

So you don't necessairily have to reset your tivo back to factory defaults to get the cablecard to work if you follow their instructions.

The installer, John was very nice and seemed very knowledgeable.

Hope this helps some people out.


----------



## PatMcNJ

Just another note, my cable guy was EXCITED to do his first Tivo install...... I had to run out and drive a kid to school, and he said he was worried he would not get a chance to do it (he called before arriving and got no answer). Great attitude! He also had a person lined up who was knowledable to take his call to the office; who then of course had to call Long Island NY. I said, why dont they just have you call Long Island directly, and he laughed........ he seemed to agree that there was really no reason for him to be there to do the install (but I got my new splitter and wire, and he also couldf have checked my signal strength if I had a problem I guess).

Best part, he would love a Series 3 himself, but said they get the one from Cablevision free, so it's hard to turn that down. 

Series 3 working perfectly, I love recording 2 shows at once...... and in high def, I'm in heaven.


----------



## seredyns

My series 3 is finally working properly today. The Cablevision techs were out for the third time today. They replaced the cable from the pole to the house to get the levels up. They also needed to re-authorize the cards. Now I am getting all channels and the Tivo is working flawless. A big thumbs up to Cablevision for sticking with this and making it work. I am very happy with both the Tivo and Cablevision.


----------



## Loquitur

I'm having problems with my cablecard install which was doomed to fail from the start since the tech put the cable, which was a new run, into the antenna input rather than the cable input. Then he called in the numbers one card at a time and left. I investigated the next morning since there were no channels and nothing was happening and discovered the error. In preparing for the second tech, I took the cards out and did a clear and delete. I wanted to start over but the tech said the cablecards were already married and already addressed to my gear even though the cable was in the wrong input and that it should work. Both cable cards seemed to vest in that I got the channels on both cards but it took a long time for all the channels to come in and for the information on the CP screen and diagnostic screen to fill in. Info was dribbling onto the cablecard menu screens for 8 hours and then I went to bed and it filled in by morning except that the CP Authorization never cleared. So they will be back on Tuesday for the 3rd visit and promised me they would unbind the cards from my account and start over completely from scratch. I'm also having them bring extra cards. 

I do have a question. How long should it take for the CP Authorization to clear? Is it necessary that the CP Authorization clear on the first card before anything is done on the second card? I also would like to know if my cards were especially slow. A tech could never realistically have hung around long enough for all the channels to come in and the cablecard information to reflect on the menus with this first set of cards. 
Susan


----------



## PatMcNJ

It should not take very long..... For me, I went thru the first few menus, until I got to the screen that had the cable cards. He stuck in the first card, and in about 3 minutes, the info was there and he called it in. He had to call the local office, who then called Long Island. Even with being on hold, the first card was in and working in about 15 minutes. We checked the stations, and at first all were not there, but within a few more minutes, they were, and we moved on to card #2. I let the guy leave once all stations were showing on each card, that took anbout an hour. I then continued with the Tivo installation. I fooled around with the Tivo on my own for awhile after that. I had the initial problem with some missing stations off the Tivo menu, but I got that working ok.


----------



## Loquitur

>.......it should not take very long..... For me, I went thru the first few menus, >until I got to the screen that had the cable cards. He stuck in the first card, and >in about 3 minutes, the info was there and he called it in...I let the guy leave >once all stations were showing on each card, that took anbout an hour. 


Thanks, Pat. That's very helpful. I'm from the Wappingers Falls Cablevision which is in Dutchess County and I don't think the techs that came to my house have done any Series 3 Tivo's yet. They have had the attitude that some cablecards take 24 hours to fully activate so they call in the info that pops up on the CC menu as to host ID and card # and leave shortly thereafter with instructions for me to call back if the channels don't all come in. Now I know to insist that they stay and use different cards if the CP Authorization doesn't clear within a reasonable period. I'm running out of time to get this going since my DirecTv subscription will end on October 19th. 

> I then continued with the Tivo installation. I fooled around with the Tivo on >my own for awhile after that. I had the initial problem with some missing >stations off the Tivo menu, but I got that working ok.

I was fortunate that the Tivo menu showed all the channels. Actually, by the next morning, everything seemed fine with the powerkey status ready and EMM and ECM counts in except the CP Authorization was never received. So the encrypted channels would flash for a minute and then disappear. The tech said that when he comes on Tuesday he will be able to call "Jodie" who is supposed to be a cable card expert. So, I'm hoping to get it going. I must admit, though, that I'm frustrated since I already have a dual tuner HD DVR with the DirecTv 10-250, which I have never had one days trouble with. For a few more HD channels and a slightly better picture quality, I may decide its not worth the hassle if it doesn't start working after the third attempt. 

Susan


----------



## mikatc

Your experience sounds similar to mine, but I never got the encrypted channels to work. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## PatMcNJ

While it might not be workable, I wish Cablevision could have one or two really knowledgeble people lined up to take the Series 3 install calls. I assume the "important" person in their procedure is the one in Long Island NY who actually binds the cable cards (Person #3)? My cableguy (Person #1) had a person in the local office (Person #2) standing by (I mean when he called, he asked for this guy by name), who in turn was knowledgible enough to get a compentent person in L.I. on the phone (Person #3). My #1 local cable guy stayed on the phone with his office (# 2) who stayed connected to # 3 in Long Island while the channels came up available. It may have even been a 3-way phone call, I am not sure. Person #3 in Long Island put #2 on hold in between card 1 and card 2; when installer #1 called for 2nd card, he again asked for #2 by name. This also seemed wise, same team did each card. My cable guy said he discussed it with #2 the day before, thats why he wanted to go thru #2. This seemed like a great idea, planning ahead like that.

I was lucky, it was the cableguys first Series 3 install. And the cable cards both worked. He did not need the one spare he brought along.


----------



## seredyns

Loquitur said:


> I'm having problems with my cablecard install which was doomed to fail from the start since the tech put the cable, which was a new run, into the antenna input rather than the cable input. Then he called in the numbers one card at a time and left. I investigated the next morning since there were no channels and nothing was happening and discovered the error. In preparing for the second tech, I took the cards out and did a clear and delete. I wanted to start over but the tech said the cablecards were already married and already addressed to my gear even though the cable was in the wrong input and that it should work. Both cable cards seemed to vest in that I got the channels on both cards but it took a long time for all the channels to come in and for the information on the CP screen and diagnostic screen to fill in. Info was dribbling onto the cablecard menu screens for 8 hours and then I went to bed and it filled in by morning except that the CP Authorization never cleared. So they will be back on Tuesday for the 3rd visit and promised me they would unbind the cards from my account and start over completely from scratch. I'm also having them bring extra cards.
> 
> I do have a question. How long should it take for the CP Authorization to clear? Is it necessary that the CP Authorization clear on the first card before anything is done on the second card? I also would like to know if my cards were especially slow. A tech could never realistically have hung around long enough for all the channels to come in and the cablecard information to reflect on the menus with this first set of cards.
> Susan


Don't know what affects there may be on the Tivo because they used the antenna port. You may want to consider running a "clear and delete everything" before the next visit and start from scratch again.

In my case I was having a similar issue where I had all the channels except the premium ones. The picture would flash for a second and then I would get the grey cablecard screen saying not authorized. After several sets of cable cards they managed to get the cards authorized but then the next day I was back to not authorized. I believe my issue may have been low levels. They actually ended up replacing the entire run from the pole to my house. After that the tech. said the levels were perfect at the tivo end. They re-binded the cards one more time and that was it. Everything has been fine since. Stick with it because it is possible to get these things working properly. Good luck.


----------



## Loquitur

PatMcNJ said:


> While it might not be workable, I wish Cablevision could have one or two really knowledgeble people lined up to take the Series 3 install calls. I assume the "important" person in their procedure is the one in Long Island NY who actually binds the cable cards (Person #3)?
> 
> I think it will get to that down the road out of necessity. It's interesting that my tech called Connecticut to bind the cards.
> 
> Susan


----------



## Loquitur

seredyns said:


> Don't know what affects there may be on the Tivo because they used the antenna port. You may want to consider running a "clear and delete everything" before the next visit and start from scratch again.
> 
> In my case I was having a similar issue where I had all the channels except the premium ones. The picture would flash for a second and then I would get the grey cablecard screen saying not authorized. After several sets of cable cards they managed to get the cards authorized but then the next day I was back to not authorized. I believe my issue may have been low levels. They actually ended up replacing the entire run from the pole to my house. After that the tech. said the levels were perfect at the tivo end. They re-binded the cards one more time and that was it. Everything has been fine since. Stick with it because it is possible to get these things working properly. Good luck.


 Glad you got it going and I'm hopeful about the visit tomorrow. I will be sure they check the signal level but it shoud be good since its a new run and the pole is right outside my house. A clear and delete and rebind of the cards is the plan with the "cable card expert" Jodie on call.
Susan


----------



## Loquitur

mikatc said:


> Your experience sounds similar to mine, but I never got the encrypted channels to work. I hope you have better luck.


 Thanks for the good wishes. I'll report back after the visit Tuesday.

Susan


----------



## seredyns

Loquitur said:


> Glad you got it going and I'm hopeful about the visit tomorrow. I will be sure they check the signal level but it shoud be good since its a new run and the pole is right outside my house. A clear and delete and rebind of the cards is the plan with the "cable card expert" Jodie on call.
> Susan


Make sure you allow for a least a full hour for the clear and delete. It really takes that long. I know because I ended up doing it twice!


----------



## resanders

I live in Morris County, NJ and had a Senior Tech at my house yesterday... this was the fourth visit from Cablevision overall. I have two S3 units and on one unit I get all channels except local Ch. 2, 4, 5, 7, 9 & 13 (although when I watch these channels I only watch the HD channels) but it would be nice to hav everything working. On my second unit, I have about 60% of the channels with the same problem with local Ch. 2, etc. All cards are properly activated and on my second, set cablecard 2 has a "Call Cablevision to view copy-protected channels" (or something like that) and my first set I think the cards are fine. I will try to go through selecting the channel line-up again and select Ch. 1 even though I don't get it to see if that does anything like give me more info. on channels that just say "regular" but I'm not sure if this will allow me to see more channels. The CV Sr. tech said it could be the TiVo unit is looking for the local Ch. 2 on the wrong frequency and escalated my problem to a TiVo rep so I'm waiting for that call. One other question... will the 'Clear and Delete' function work to free up more channels?


----------



## norm428

Had my cablecards installed on Saturday - Cablevision of Woodbury, Long Island. After reading about Sixto's successful experience, I had printed out Ref #01-04-16 in anticipation of their arrival. When the guy came, he had a copy of the same print out! It was his first Tivo install, but he had done some homework before hand. It seems Cablevision is very aware of the Series 3. He brought 2 brand new cablecards, because he was told that there were problems with some of the refurbished cards and he wanted to make sure that everything went as smothly as possible. A second guy showed up to check out the install, because he hadn't seen one either. We agreed to follow the instructions EXACTLY. 

1st card - Had a little trouble getting the card in. He was afraid of breaking something. I told him I appreciated that, but just shove it in! Finally got it in, and the screen came up with the CableCard ID# and Host ID#. He had written down both cablecard smartcard ID #'s and Serial #'s. When he called in for authorization, he made sure to tell the guy on the other end, that there were 2 seperates installs and they needed to be done one at a time. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT!! He made sure to keep the guy on the line for both installs. It took almost 30 minutes to get the verification. They were very busy and were on hold the whole time. Anyway, tested all the channels - SUCCESS! Now it was time for card #2

2nd card - Installer inserted the 2nd card, than told the guy on the line to activate the 2nd card. We were put on hold and realized the screen with the Cablecard and host ID #'s didn't come up. We waited 20 minutes and were told it was activated. We made sure he stayed on the line while we tested it and of course, it didn't work. Cable guy took out the card and put it back in - this time the screen came up. The 2nd Host ID# was NOT the same as the 1st one. This surprised everyone. Make sure you get the 2nd Host ID #. He called in to re-authorize with the new Host ID#. After another 25 minute wait, we were told it was done. We tested card #2 - SUCCESS! We retested card 1 and everything was working as hoped. Picture was GREAT!!! Cableguys left happy and I'm VERY HAPPY!

Moral to the Story - FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS EXACTLY!! It probably doesn't hurt to request NEW cards if possible. The only real problem was the waiting time getting authorization over the phone, but with some patience, you'll get through it.


----------



## wolverines

Wow. It's hard to believe but my cable card installer was spot on a year ago. I had a card installed into my panny plasma exactly 1 year ago and told the guy I was holding out for a Series 3 (he said I should just go with the HD box). He was great, but it took forever to get the cablecard working on the TV. It seems that the standards are a bit "loose" so every TV basically becomes a custom install (one reason they won't let customers do self install). He suspected any Tivo relying on the cards would have lots of problems too.

Given the experiences of everyone here I'm not running out to get an S3. I'll hold out hope for the headend DVR from Cablevision. That's got some promise if it can pass copyright muster. I like my 3 S2's but the programming is becomming a mess (what's on what, etc.).

Also, someone earlier in the thread asked but I didn't see the answer. Cablevision of Oakland charges $1.25/mo for the card. Then, if you have any premium channels or digital cable it's an additional mirroring fee per outlet beyond the first outlet. So if you have a digital box somewhere in your home that's outlet #1. The S3 with 2 cards would then be outlet #'s 2 and 3. I think the mirroring fee is ~$4 or $5/mo so I'd expect most of you guys with S3's to see an extra $10/mo from cablevision.


----------



## blacknoi

wolverines said:


> Also, someone earlier in the thread asked but I didn't see the answer. Cablevision of Oakland charges $1.25/mo for the card. Then, if you have any premium channels or digital cable it's an additional mirroring fee per outlet beyond the first outlet. So if you have a digital box somewhere in your home that's outlet #1. The S3 with 2 cards would then be outlet #'s 2 and 3. I think the mirroring fee is ~$4 or $5/mo so I'd expect most of you guys with S3's to see an extra $10/mo from cablevision.


I'd like to clear this up.

If you have one outlet (one box or one cable card) you pay the rental fee (5.74 or so for a box, 1.25 for a cable card). With 2 or more, you'll also pay a 1.50 "additional outlet fee" but only ONCE, regardless of how many more you have.

So, for example, if you rent 1 cable box and 2 cable cards it would be:

5.75 box rental
1.25 cable card rental
1.25 cable card rental
1.50 additional outlet fee

This is in NJ. I think NY might have a 5- additional outlet fee, but again, only once.


----------



## norm428

Sixto said:


> Glad it went well ... still rock solid here ... HD, dual buffers, photo's/mp3's, new remote ...
> 
> Lovin it ... bouncing between 2 HD games (one on each buffer), while watching an HD Letterman ... sweet ... a disk upgrade in the future ... and then hopefully MRV/TTG ... and the rumored Amazon Unbox would be nirvana ...


Your post was a tremendous help. I couldn't be happier. Now, what is the Amazon Unbox?????


----------



## blacknoi

norm428 said:


> Your post was a tremendous help. I couldn't be happier. Now, what is the Amazon Unbox?????


its DRM hell:

http://www.boingboing.net/2006/09/15/amazon_unbox_to_cust.html


----------



## Sixto

norm428 said:


> Your post was a tremendous help. I couldn't be happier. Now, what is the Amazon Unbox?????


At the end of September there were several articles with rumor that TiVo was talking to Amazon about enabling the TiVo for downloaded movies/DVD's.

http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/22/amazon-working-with-tivo-for-unbox-integration/


----------



## Brighton Line

blacknoi said:


> I'd like to clear this up.
> 
> If you have one outlet (one box or one cable card) you pay the rental fee (5.74 or so for a box, 1.25 for a cable card). With 2 or more, you'll also pay a 1.50 "additional outlet fee" but only ONCE, regardless of how many more you have.


Cablevision of NYC charges a $5 monthly fee for "Premium Programming on Additional Outlets" on top of the $5.50 Digital or Analog Cable Box per month and whatever you are paying for Premium Channels (individual or package) . Digital Cable Card is $1.25 a month. 
So for me it is $5.50 X2 + $5 Premium Programming + $9.99 DVR (SA8300HD) then my premimum programming (Silver Package $67.95) with tax it comes into to $99.58 a month.

Now is the $5 for Additional outlets charged if you just have two cablecards?

I would get rid of one cable box at $5.50 but do I loose the $5 Premium charge with two cable cards and a box?


----------



## lightrunner

resanders said:


> I live in Morris County, NJ and had a Senior Tech at my house yesterday... this was the fourth visit from Cablevision overall. I have two S3 units and on one unit I get all channels except local Ch. 2, 4, 5, 7, 9 & 13 (although when I watch these channels I only watch the HD channels) but it would be nice to hav everything working. On my second unit, I have about 60% of the channels with the same problem with local Ch. 2, etc. All cards are properly activated and on my second, set cablecard 2 has a "Call Cablevision to view copy-protected channels" (or something like that) and my first set I think the cards are fine. I will try to go through selecting the channel line-up again and select Ch. 1 even though I don't get it to see if that does anything like give me more info. on channels that just say "regular" but I'm not sure if this will allow me to see more channels. The CV Sr. tech said it could be the TiVo unit is looking for the local Ch. 2 on the wrong frequency and escalated my problem to a TiVo rep so I'm waiting for that call. One other question... will the 'Clear and Delete' function work to free up more channels?


resanders, when you went through the guided setup did you get to the portion where it said what channel do you receive on channell "x" (this could be channel 1 or 12 etc..)? If you did what channel did you select? 
You might want to go through it again and this time select 'Another Channel' option until you get the proper matching channel. I chose channel 12 for NJ12.


----------



## ITGuy72

Brighton Line said:


> Now is the $5 for Additional outlets charged if you just have two cablecards?


I asked the same Q a while ago, can someone chime in who has received their bill?


----------



## blacknoi

Brighton Line said:


> Cablevision of NYC charges a $5 monthly fee for "Premium Programming on Additional Outlets" on top of the $5.50 Digital or Analog Cable Box per month and whatever you are paying for Premium Channels (individual or package) . Digital Cable Card is $1.25 a month.
> So for me it is $5.50 X2 + $5 Premium Programming + $9.99 DVR (SA8300HD) then my premimum programming (Silver Package $67.95) with tax it comes into to $99.58 a month.
> 
> Now is the $5 for Additional outlets charged if you just have two cablecards?
> 
> I would get rid of one cable box at $5.50 but do I loose the $5 Premium charge with two cable cards and a box?


Go ask on : http://www.dslreports.com/forum/ool

They are awesome over there w/cablevision questions of all kinds.


----------



## kvnobrien

The fourth visit and still no luck. They replaced my coax cable run today, and I had one card working but not all the channels(and no HD). They tried a few more cards today with no success. This stinks.


----------



## Loquitur

Hi!

I'm happy to report that I'm up and running perfectly. When the tech came this afternoon he was prepared with 2 new cable cards and the telephone number of Jodie Berg who is supposedly a cable card expert. They set up a conference call with Ed Hiliar who was assigned to my case by Wilt Hildebrand, a cablevision engineer who offered to help on the Yahoo cablevision group. The three of them were on the phone the whole time and it went very smoothly though it did take some time. He didn't attempt to retry the cable cards that were activated in the wrong port, which I was very happy about. The first cable card went in, the host ID screen popped up and then it went into a firmware upgrade. This took about 15 minutes. Inever got the 161-4 error. It was another 5 minutes or so until the CP Authorization was received and then the channels started coming in from the test channels menu. It was about 15 minutes before the encrypted channels appeared and I think from one end of the conversation that they had to give the card several "hits". Then the second card went exactly the same way - firmware upgrade, CP Authorization and channels slowly coming in with the encrypted channels last. This went slightly faster than the lst card but not much. Then I reran guided setup, checked off the premium channels that I receive and they all showed up in the TIVO menu. The tech was here about an hour and a half. So, barring anything unexpected, I'm ready to go. 

Just as an aside, I bought a UPS for the TIVO. I don't know about these cable cards but the first ones that I had didn't refresh very well when I unplugged the TIVO. The power key readiness status was lost and it took overnite for it to come back,w hich I expect would cause a lot of trouble for scheduled recordings. Its something I probably should have bought a long time ago but wasn't sufficiently motivated to do so.

I'm very thankful for these boards and the other online resources such as Cablevision Digital yahoo group and AVS forum. I don't think there is any way my project of changing from HD DirecTv to HD cable would have been successful otherwise. 

Susan


----------



## Loquitur

> The fourth visit and still no luck. They replaced my coax cable run today, and >I had one card working but not all the channels(and no HD). They tried a few >more cards today with no success. This stinks.[/QUOTE]

I sent you a PM

Susan


----------



## wolverines

> Originally Posted by *blacknoi*
> _I'd like to clear this up.
> 
> If you have one outlet (one box or one cable card) you pay the rental fee (5.74 or so for a box, 1.25 for a cable card). With 2 or more, you'll also pay a 1.50 "additional outlet fee" but only ONCE, regardless of how many more you have.
> 
> So, for example, if you rent 1 cable box and 2 cable cards it would be:
> 
> 5.75 box rental
> 1.25 cable card rental
> 1.25 cable card rental
> 1.50 additional outlet fee
> 
> This is in NJ. I think NY might have a 5- additional outlet fee, but again, only once. _


You were right on the outlet fee. For some reason I thought it was $5 per outlet. I know the CSR told me the additional outlet fee was per outlet (so you would pay for each card), but I cannot confirm that as I've only got 1 box and a cable card.


----------



## resanders

lightrunner said:


> resanders, when you went through the guided setup did you get to the portion where it said what channel do you receive on channell "x" (this could be channel 1 or 12 etc..)? If you did what channel did you select?
> You might want to go through it again and this time select 'Another Channel' option until you get the proper matching channel. I chose channel 12 for NJ12.


 lightrunner, I figured out why the guide info. wasn't coming in... I selected "show another channel" instead of "I don't get ch. 1" and MSNBC came back, I confirmed it, reconnected to TiVo and then I saw all the guide info. As far as the missing channel problem... I was referred to Wilt Hildenbrand (CV Exec) who had Ed Hellyer contact me... a tech (5th visit overall) will be coming out on the 28th to begin the validation process from scratch so I have to run the 'Clear & Delete' option before they come. That stinks as I'll lose all of my program info. buy HEY it's TiVo so it should pretty easy to set up again. I'll keep you posted. Any issues with your S3?


----------



## Loquitur

QUOTE...... I was referred to Wilt Hildenbrand (CV Exec) who had Ed Hellyer contact me... a tech (5th visit overall) will be coming out on the 28th to begin the validation process from scratch so I have to run the 'Clear & Delete' option before they come. That stinks as I'll lose all of my program info. buy HEY it's TiVo so it should pretty easy to set up again. 



Wilt and Ed are the same guys who helped my tech with my install and it went really well. The Clear and Delete didn't cause me many issues. Rerunning the guided setup after the cards are working properly is easy and goes fast and I just set the Tivo to record what I wanted for the first night as single episodes and waited until the next day to do the season passes so the full guide could load. It was a minor inconvenience and worth the effort. Best of luck!

Susan


----------



## krstone

Friendly CV tech arrived knowledgeable and prepared. Had my 2 CC's and some extra's in the truck if needed (which they weren't: tech said 1 in 10 CC's are bad). Went through the install with only issue being the long delay on the telephone to get authorization. After 1-1/2 hrs (most of that spent on hold) I now have two working tuners, HD picture and no complaints. (Except for the plamsa intereference issue with the remote, but that's another topic).

Ken in CT


----------



## dbenrosen

Install this morning was unbelievably smooth. Both cards worked immediately with all of my channels, including premium, coming in. Longest time was being on hold, but even that was under 30 minutes. Entire process was done in under an hour, with HD looking great.

I have Cablevision of Rockland. This was the tech's second Series 3 install.


----------



## suzook

just had a cv tech come this morning to install 2 cablecards. everything went smooth. what took the most time was being on hold with dispatch(about 30 mins). the tech was here for about 45 mins total, was friendly and knowledgeable.
btw, i forgot how much i have missed tivo. i had cv dvr since they first offered it( 2 yrs ago). the pic quality on the tivo is just as good, or maybe better( i cant tell the difference to be honest). so another happy s3 tivo owner on cv.


----------



## vette1998

can you order PPV directly on the S3 or do you still need a cable box to order movies ?
are the on demand features for cablevision available on the S3 ?


----------



## suzook

vette1998 said:


> can you order PPV directly on the S3 or do you still need a cable box to order movies ?
> are the on demand features for cablevision available on the S3 ?


from what i have heard, you can call an order payperview. but i know for a fact on demand does not work. this isnt a problem for me, i never use on demand, and ppv maybe once or twice a year. if you could live without these, and arnt happy with the sa dvr, you will love the tivo


----------



## nascarfan

I am in Cablevision Raritn Area of New Jersey. I am in Somerset County. MY Tivo 3 has been running with no cards waiting for my tech to show,which he did today. Sam said that he had done many installs. He brought 4 cards and said it is never the Tivo,it is always the cards. Many are no good. He also said new cards will be out soon that will be more interactive. Anyway the install went smooth except the fact that two of the cards were bad. We never rebooted the system.Just went through card installs. All channels good and NASCAR looks fantastic. Sams first focus was the signal level,which was -3db. He said 0 db is a minimum. He installed a amplifier at my drop end and then installed then installed the cards. Sam was + + + ! Kudos. Asked me to choose all ones on my customer survey! I will.


----------



## mad6c

I've had this happen now about 3 or 4 times. I try to watch TV and the picture is just a black screen, the tivo is not buffering. Usually just changing the channel one up and then one down brings the picture back but today I had to restart the tivo to get service restored. It appeared that it was having trouble with only encrypted channels. I could tune ABCHD (707) but not HBOHD (750) or FOXHD (705). Anyone else having a similar issue? 

Mike


----------



## mbernste

I'm on the Cablevision of Raritan system (Piscataway, Bridgewater, Edison, etc) and I had my cable cards installed on Saturday. This was the second Series 3 the installer did. He was professional, very knowledgeable, and very customer focused. He said my signal levels were at the cusp of an acceptable range but he went ahead anyway. He had 3 cards just in case something went wrong (good sign of being well prepared). He took two cards out and wrote down their serial numbers. He inserted the first card, after 20 seconds or so, the gray screen came up with the host ID. He called in to dispatch and the guy he spoke with knew his stuff (dispatch confirmed he only had 1 card in and it was in the bottom slot, which shows good TiVo training). The card was activated and all the channels were up and running. I had a signal level of 92 out of 100. The second card went just as smoothly as the first. Afterwards he did that "whole house" test on my SA 4200 HD box and said he'll contact the engineering guys to boost up my signal. From start to finish, the entire install was under an hour. He seemed about as amazed as I was as to how smooth the install went. He was also quite impressed with the Series 3.

I made sure Wilt knew how smoothly the install went.


----------



## jcraven49

Anyone have any experience with a self install on the S3 for Comcast cablecards. My unit just sets there with the message "Please wait ... acquiring channel information". I dread a call to Comcast because they will have no clue. It was hard enough to get them to give the cards.


----------



## dubluv

Raj said:


> Oh yeah I have one of those too. That's not a CableCARD.
> 
> I'm holding off on Series 3 until all of these minor issues are ironed out.
> 
> What a shame though that the cable companies would try to stifle TiVo like this.


well, considering they make very little on the cc, i can understand why the cable providers arent pushing cc's. fwiw, i had a cc installed on my sharp aquos back in Jan, 2005. it took 3 separate visits just to get the analog channels to show up. (the cable needed to be split, with one going to the analog side, and the other to the cc port.) cablevision of woodbury made two more trips to my home with two other annoying problems that kept recurring. eventually, i gave up, and brought the card back. hopefully you series 3 folks will have better luck than i did. sadly, it dont look good for you based on my experiences to date. the final tech said i needed to update the firmware on my tv. upon calling sharpusa, they told me it would cost around $250, and they would not guarantee it would work. i was also told sharp was abandoning cc on their new line of tv's.


----------



## nyjklein

dubluv said:


> well, considering they make very little on the cc, i can understand why the cable providers arent pushing cc's. fwiw, i had a cc installed on my sharp aquos back in Jan, 2005. it took 3 separate visits just to get the analog channels to show up. (the cable needed to be split, with one going to the analog side, and the other to the cc port.) cablevision of woodbury made two more trips to my home with two other annoying problems that kept recurring. eventually, i gave up, and brought the card back. hopefully you series 3 folks will have better luck than i did. sadly, it dont look good for you based on my experiences to date. the final tech said i needed to update the firmware on my tv. upon calling sharpusa, they told me it would cost around $250, and they would not guarantee it would work. i was also told sharp was abandoning cc on their new line of tv's.


Well, Sharp lied to you on both counts. First, I'd think that your set was still under warranty so if it required a firmware upgrade to resolve a problem, it should have been performed for free. I also have a Sharp Aquos LCD and got my Cablevision cablecard in May 2005. While it took some effort and about three visits by Cablevision, we did get it working and it's stil working. Also, Sharp has not abandoned Cablecards. All of their new models come in CC equiped versions (just look for the DCR symbol).


----------



## dbenrosen

mad6c said:


> I've had this happen now about 3 or 4 times. I try to watch TV and the picture is just a black screen, the tivo is not buffering. Usually just changing the channel one up and then one down brings the picture back but today I had to restart the tivo to get service restored. It appeared that it was having trouble with only encrypted channels. I could tune ABCHD (707) but not HBOHD (750) or FOXHD (705). Anyone else having a similar issue?
> 
> Mike


I've had a similar problem happen twice, but the only thing that brings the stations back is a TiVo reboot. All the digital cables are grey screens and it is both tuners/CableCards.

The second time I checked the CableCard diagnostic screens and both cards had the Auth status as CP Failure. I called Cablevision, who had me reboot. Check the CableCard diagnostic screens the next time this happens.

They said they would replace my cards if the problem persists.


----------



## paladin732

cablevision came today and installed unit

They even took it out of the box and hooked it up for no additional charge (my family is inept and can not do this themselves, and I am in college, so I can't be home)

I had them check all the channels, everything works (including premium)

Was there a little over an hour


----------



## shaown

Looks like some folks from Greenwich, CT tried it, how was your experience?
-Shaown


----------



## dbenrosen

Cablevision is coming back out today to replace my CableCards, which failed again yesterday. It would be so much easier for everyone if they would allow me to pick them up and install them myself instead of having to wait for them to come out and do it, particularly if this problem persists.


----------



## NancySue

How do you access the directions from the TiVo web-site (reference #01-04-16).

I can't seem to access it... been on the web site. I have a mac. which may not be able to access it.

I had cablevision yesterday, they installed two cards and i dont get 702 705 707 709 in HD... and their are boarders on the right and left of the screen....
I do get 704 711 and 713 in HD in hd,, and it seems like it is coming in on 04 also.. in hd...
I've done everyting people mentioned on the board.. so cablevision is coming back today...the Tivo customer support said maybe i need a new tivo..


Anyone have this problem???


Nancy


----------



## DCIFRTHS

NancySue said:


> How do you access the directions from the TiVo web-site (reference #01-04-16).
> 
> I can't seem to access it... been on the web site. I have a mac. which may not be able to access it.
> 
> I had cablevision yesterday, they installed two cards and i dont get 702 705 707 709 in HD... and their are boarders on the right and left of the screen....
> I do get 704 711 and 713 in HD in hd,, and it seems like it is coming in on 04 also.. in hd...
> I've done everyting people mentioned on the board.. so cablevision is coming back today...the Tivo customer support said maybe i need a new tivo..
> 
> Anyone have this problem???
> 
> Nancy


If you are accessing the support page on tivo.com, it appears to be down at the moment.

I have Cablevision, and I am not having the problems you describe. Cablevision did the install, and didn't verify that the HD channels were working before they left? That's bad. Tune to channel 713, and see if you get a full screen picture. This is PBS, and it's always broadcasting an HD show.

What TV do you have, and what resolutions does it support? Is it a Plasma or LCD flat screen? What output do you have the S3 set to?

What do you see on screen when you tune in 702, 705, 707 and 709? Do you get the correct channel, but not in HD? Some HD channels will give you borders if the show is not broadcast in HD. What shows did you try to verify this with?

What physical connection do you have running to the TV? An HDMI or component cables?

Have Cablevision verify that the signal is good at the TiVo. They use a meter to check this, and they won't know for sure unless they use it. Don't just let them tell you the TiVo is no good unless they can verify this.

Have you received any messages from the S3 regarding the CableCARDs? If so, what did they say?


----------



## paladin732

Cablecard#1 has failed, so they are coming to replace it tuesday


----------



## beady

I purchased my Series 3 on Friday. My local Best Buy had one even though the website said there were none in stock. I was able to use a reward zone 12% off coupon so I was very happy. 

I have Family Cable with Cablevision of Haupauge. I have a Cablecard in my TV at home. I had to have my TV repaired and when I did the Host ID changed. I was still able to get the 700 channels and since I do not get any premium channels I did not bother to get the tech to come out just to phone in my new host id. I removed the card from the TV, plugged it into the Tivo and ran setup. I ignored the Host ID error message and I'm still able to get all the 700 channels that I'm entitled to. It's only acting as a single tuner right now but that's fine. I'll get another Cablecard eventually.


----------



## resanders

resanders said:


> lightrunner, I figured out why the guide info. wasn't coming in... I selected "show another channel" instead of "I don't get ch. 1" and MSNBC came back, I confirmed it, reconnected to TiVo and then I saw all the guide info. As far as the missing channel problem... I was referred to Wilt Hildenbrand (CV Exec) who had Ed Hellyer contact me... a tech (5th visit overall) will be coming out on the 28th to begin the validation process from scratch so I have to run the 'Clear & Delete' option before they come. That stinks as I'll lose all of my program info. buy HEY it's TiVo so it should pretty easy to set up again. I'll keep you posted. Any issues with your S3?


I ran the clear & delete function which erases all programming (season pass, wish lists & thumbs up / thumbs down preferences) and now every channel is coming in!! When I go into each cablecard configuration, binding screen says "To view copy protected programs..." so I'm having CV tech come out tomorrow and I think all they have to do is re-bind the cards... one at a time. Let's hope this works!


----------



## dbenrosen

CV was at my house for over 2 hours on Friday to replace my CableCards. During part of this process my wife was working with the tech. From my car on the phone I got them to reboot the TiVo, which neither the Tech nor the cablevision personnel he was speaking with on the phone thought to do. They did have him unplug the TV, which was totally useless because the CableCards are in the TiVo.

After installing the new Cards (he went through at least 6 until he found two that worked), I still wasn't getting 704 & 705 (NBCHD and FOXHD) on both tuners. They were just grey screens. All other digital, premium and HD channels were working.

After about an hour speaking to someone out in Long Island, they were able to get those channels to work. All the changes over the last hour took place from the CV headquarters. Other than check channels and settings, we didn't change anything with the TiVo.

The tech claimed that only 3% of all the CableCards work. I've heard this number before and find it very hard to believe. For example, the two cards I currently have in the TiVo could have been deemed "not working" when I didn't get the two stations, but they are working now. The changes were with the service, not the cards.

I also asked if they had any other company's CableCards instead of SA, but the tech said no.


----------



## NancySue

DCIFRTHS said:


> If you are accessing the support page on tivo.com, it appears to be down at the moment.
> 
> I have Cablevision, and I am not having the problems you describe. Cablevision did the install, and didn't verify that the HD channels were working before they left? That's bad. Tune to channel 713, and see if you get a full screen picture. This is PBS, and it's always broadcasting an HD show.
> 
> What TV do you have, and what resolutions does it support? Is it a Plasma or LCD flat screen? What output do you have the S3 set to?
> 
> What do you see on screen when you tune in 702, 705, 707 and 709? Do you get the correct channel, but not in HD? Some HD channels will give you borders if the show is not broadcast in HD. What shows did you try to verify this with?
> 
> What physical connection do you have running to the TV? An HDMI or component cables?
> 
> Have Cablevision verify that the signal is good at the TiVo. They use a meter to check this, and they won't know for sure unless they use it. Don't just let them tell you the TiVo is no good unless they can verify this.
> 
> Have you received any messages from the S3 regarding the CableCARDs? If so, what did they say?


I found the instructions on the Tivo site... I have a Maxent Tv Plasma 52 Inch, It has 16;9 or 4:3. I have video out put set to Native. I get the correct channel when i tune into the 702 704 705 707 709 711 712 713. but not the HD. I get grey or black boarders. I was verifing it with the NFL football game at the time the cable man was here. Now i'm not getting 23 24 25 on the hdmi but i am getting it on the rca cables on an av1 output.

I did get hd on 707 this morning. it stopped getting it about 5 minutes before the end of the show. 
Cablevision said to go to 100 and if a channel is in yellow it is being broadcast in HD. only 707 was in yellow and I was getting it in HD.. up to 5 minutes before the end. Not the commercials but the tv show. 
( so. maybe the signal coming in is correct to only give me one channel.. I will have to wait to see if other channels are in yellow later today to test the other channels at that time.) 
I have a HDMI cable running the TV. 
Although not a full screen . it has a black boarder 704 appears to be a hd clear picture whereas the other 702 705 etc are not .. Right now only 713 is a full screen however it is not yellow on 100 according to cablevision meaning it is not broadcasting in hd...
I get a full screen picture on 713. 
They did not verify with a meter. They are coming today and i will make sure they do that. 
There is no error message coming from the s3 regarding the cable cards. says installed.
___________

cable men came, said not their problem. they said they sent a signal into my box for the last 3 hours before they came, and when they got to me I was receiving all the channels. They said the resolution is not their problem. They put in the green, red white yellow cable and the resolution on that imput is better than the hdmi imput. Which is very unusal. Shouldn't the hdmi be better????
They said that the broadcast is coming in with a black border and their box has a way to expand the picture and fill the screen. My Tivo s3 aspect of panel zoom and full do not change the picture at all.
They said my signal is good. said 94 on the tivo signal strength area. and they tested it independtly also.


----------



## srothkin

blacknoi said:


> I'd like to clear this up.
> 
> If you have one outlet (one box or one cable card) you pay the rental fee (5.74 or so for a box, 1.25 for a cable card). With 2 or more, you'll also pay a 1.50 "additional outlet fee" but only ONCE, regardless of how many more you have.
> 
> 1.25 cable card rental
> 1.25 cable card rental
> 1.50 additional outlet fee


The additional outlet fee seems like double-dipping. They're charging twice for a single piece of equipment (the 2nd cable card). Is this even legal? I thought the FCC rules were that the cable company is not allowed to charge you extra for running more than one TV (they can only charge you for the hardware you rent)?


----------



## dbenrosen

CV is coming again tomorrow to replace one of the CableCards. It lasted two days before I was back to missing all digital stations. The other card was still working, but I'm not expecting that to last too much longer. This is very frustrating and is making me consider returning the S3.

Has anyone been able to get this rectified in a reasonable amount of time. Repeatedly wasting 3 hour chunks of my time waiting for them to come for the same problem is not good.

Note: I've had my Series 1 for 6 years and LOVE it and have raved about TiVo to anyone and everyone. I wouldn't even bother getting the cable DVR because I heard so many frustrating things about it.

This process is very frustrating.


----------



## resanders

dbenrosen said:


> CV is coming again tomorrow to replace one of the CableCards. It lasted two days before I was back to missing all digital stations. The other card was still working, but I'm not expecting that to last too much longer. This is very frustrating and is making me consider returning the S3.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get this rectified in a reasonable amount of time. Repeatedly wasting 3 hour chunks of my time waiting for them to come for the same problem is not good.
> 
> Note: I've had my Series 1 for 6 years and LOVE it and have raved about TiVo to anyone and everyone. I wouldn't even bother getting the cable DVR because I heard so many frustrating things about it.
> 
> This process is very frustrating.


I couldn't agree more... I'm resanders and have a few posts in here. I had CV techs over today for a FULL and very frustrating 8 hour day!!!! To make a long story short, they said it's now out of their hands ("we've done all we could about binding the cable cards, etc.") and have a call into one of their TiVo contacts to call me directly... something about looking at the logs on the tivo unit so we'll see where this takes me... going crazy!! I love TiVo but they shouldn't have dumped this product on the cable companies laps without somehow partnering with them or on some kind of better communication/educating level. I'm afraid now it's just going to go back and forth between cables cos. and tivo.... "not our problem... etc."


----------



## krstone

resanders said:


> I love TiVo but they shouldn't have dumped this product on the cable companies laps without somehow partnering with them or on some kind of better communication/educating level. I'm afraid now it's just going to go back and forth between cables cos. and tivo.... "not our problem... etc."


You make a great point. Tivo needs to be part of the process of getting the cable cards, cable companies and their own product to play well together. As you said, Tivo should not dump this cutting edge technology on the market and figuratively tell the cable cos to "make it work".

FWIW, my own experience with Cablevison and S3 cablecard installation was very positive. The tech and the person who he called to authorize the cards were both friendly and experienced with a Tivo S3 install process. I am up and running with no problems.

ken in CT


----------



## resanders

krstone said:


> You make a great point. Tivo needs to be part of the process of getting the cable cards, cable companies and their own product to play well together. As you said, Tivo should not dump this cutting edge technology on the market and figuratively tell the cable cos to "make it work".
> 
> FWIW, my own experience with Cablevison and S3 cablecard installation was very positive. The tech and the person who he called to authorize the cards were both friendly and experienced with a Tivo S3 install process. I am up and running with no problems.
> 
> ken in CT


I'm glad you had a good experience. The latest with mine is that on my one S3 unit, I pulled out both cards, ran the clear & delete function and then put each card in one at a time (starting with CC1) and that brought ALL channels in although I get both the "to view copy protected..." and "waiting for validation" messages. I think that is what the CV tech was doing yesterday and he made a comment that this should probably be standard procedure.  I talked to him this morning and said I don't want to even touch that box now since I'm afraid I would lose everything again -- even though he said the cards are unbound and might lose the channels in 30 days... we'll see. The second S3 box has only one card in it which is validated and brings in all the channels... he said CC slot 2 has a bent pin and he needs to re-schedule a new cablecard to be put back in... hopefully it will work, if not... I hope TiVo can give me a replacement box?? So, all in all I feel a little better especially getting all channels in on both cablecards on S3 #1 but the cards are not bound... will keep you posted.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

resanders said:


> I'm glad you had a good experience. The latest with mine is that on my one S3 unit, I pulled out both cards, ran the clear & delete function and then put each card in one at a time (starting with CC1) and that brought ALL channels in although I get both the "to view copy protected..." and "waiting for validation" messages. I think that is what the CV tech was doing yesterday and he made a comment that this should probably be standard procedure. I talked to him this morning and said I don't want to even touch that box now since I'm afraid I would lose everything again -- even though he said the cards are unbound and might lose the channels in 30 days... we'll see. The second S3 box has only one card in it which is validated and brings in all the channels... he said CC slot 2 has a bent pin and he needs to re-schedule a new cablecard to be put back in... hopefully it will work, if not... I hope TiVo can give me a replacement box?? So, all in all I feel a little better especially getting all channels in on both cablecards on S3 #1 but the cards are not bound... will keep you posted.


When my cards weren't bound, I lost all (grey screen) programing that was flagged as copy protected content. This is fixable over the phone. You give them the serial number of the CableCARD, the Host ID, and from wat I remember, the CableCARD number that appears on screen in the TiVo's CableCARD/Host ID Screen.

When you call, ask to speak to a CableCARD specialist because you need the need that cards authorized for copy protection.


----------



## dbenrosen

krstone said:


> FWIW, my own experience with Cablevison and S3 cablecard installation was very positive. The tech and the person who he called to authorize the cards were both friendly and experienced with a Tivo S3 install process. I am up and running with no problems.
> 
> ken in CT


My initial experience was great (see post much earlier in this thread). How long have you been up and running. Mine worked fine for 5 days.

Today I spent another 3.5 hours with the tech at my house. First we replaced the one card that had failed this time. But it wouldn't authorize even after CV said it was. I wouldn't let the tech leave until I had all of my channels working, and it is a good thing. After a little while, I lost the authorization on the first card that had been working. After a more tries, they finally connected me to the main desk, where there suggested we do the install of the cards as if the TiVo was new. We took out both cards, rebooted the TiVo, installed card 1. Waited for that to get working. Then installed card 2. And they are both working. I expect this to last for about 2 days, which is what I have been seeing the over the past week or so.

During the process of waiting for this to work, I was ready to tell the tech to forget it and I would just return the TiVo (I'm still in my 30-day window). But since I had taken half the day off of work already I figured I'd get it working.

If it happens again, the TiVo is going back. No matter how bad the SA DVR is (I've never had it because it isn't a TiVo), I can't imagine it could be more frustrating or a bigger waste of my time than I've had so far.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dbenrosen said:


> My initial experience was great (see post much earlier in this thread). How long have you been up and running. Mine worked fine for 5 days.
> 
> Today I spent another 3.5 hours with the tech at my house. First we replaced the one card that had failed this time. But it wouldn't authorize even after CV said it was. I wouldn't let the tech leave until I had all of my channels working, and it is a good thing. After a little while, I lost the authorization on the first card that had been working. After a more tries, they finally connected me to the main desk, where there suggested we do the install of the cards as if the TiVo was new. We took out both cards, rebooted the TiVo, installed card 1. Waited for that to get working. Then installed card 2. And they are both working. I expect this to last for about 2 days, which is what I have been seeing the over the past week or so.
> 
> During the process of waiting for this to work, I was ready to tell the tech to forget it and I would just return the TiVo (I'm still in my 30-day window). But since I had taken half the day off of work already I figured I'd get it working.
> 
> If it happens again, the TiVo is going back. No matter how bad the SA DVR is (I've never had it because it isn't a TiVo), I can't imagine it could be more frustrating or a bigger waste of my time than I've had so far.


When Cablevision did my install the tech brought about 7 cards with him. One of them had a dent in it. I told him not to use that particular card. He said he brought so many cards because they frequently didn't work, and in many cases, switching out the card fixed the issue. I wonder if the recycling of the cards, especially cards that have corrupted firmware, are just bad cards that Cablevision is not bothering to replace because of the cost vs. demand issue


----------



## dbenrosen

The "new" card failed again last night when I checked around 8pm. Same CP Failure on the Auth Status page as always. I restarted the TiVo and everything came back. Did TiVo slip in a Windows OS when we weren't looking  

I'm now beginning to believe this isn't totally the fault of the CableCards. I can't imagine this kind of failure rate on a device. I now think it might be the interaction between the CableCard and the TiVo.

Another interesting new thing happened yesterday while the tech was at my house and I was showing him that the initial card wasn't working. It happened to be recording a program on that tuner, but with the cablecard not authorized it was recording nothing. To get it to change the channel on that tuner, I needed to stop the recording. When I did that and changed the channel, everything came back. It was the first time I had seen that particularly behavior.


----------



## propermodulation

dbenrosen said:


> I can't imagine it could be more frustrating or a bigger waste of my time than I've had so far.


I'm on my 3rd SA DVR in less than 1 year. I'm sorry about your problems with the S3, but the SA will not be any better from what I have seen.


----------



## resanders

DCIFRTHS said:


> When my cards weren't bound, I lost all (grey screen) programing that was flagged as copy protected content. This is fixable over the phone. You give them the serial number of the CableCARD, the Host ID, and from wat I remember, the CableCARD number that appears on screen in the TiVo's CableCARD/Host ID Screen.
> 
> When you call, ask to speak to a CableCARD specialist because you need the need that cards authorized for copy protection.


I could try that but I wonder why I'm getting ALL channels on both cards (unbound) and the TiVo unit seems to be working just fine... not sure what it will do after the 30 days but I'm willing to "experiment" and let it run its course to see what happens. In the meantime, CV tech contacted their TiVo specialist who is supposed to call me... hopefully won't take too long. I'm also bummed about my other unit where the CV tech said one of the slots (#1) is not working with the bent pin (I looked in the slot and couldn't tell where the bent pin was but the card looked like it had a slight dent). I tried it last night by carefully and slowly inserting it and it took and said "connected" but I got that 161-1 error. I get every channel on that one cablecard (which is bound) but of course can't record another program at the same time or watch another show while one is recording. The saga continues...


----------



## resanders

vette1998 said:


> can you order PPV directly on the S3 or do you still need a cable box to order movies ?
> are the on demand features for cablevision available on the S3 ?


I believe you have to call CV to order it and then tune to the channel. That's what one of the techs told me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

resanders said:


> I believe you have to call CV to order it and then tune to the channel. That's what one of the techs told me.


CableCARD devices are one way devices. They can't send the necessary information to the cable company information to order a Pay-Per-View event/movie. As the previous posted stated, you should be able to call in the request, and then tune to the channel, but this will only work if the show you order is not sent on a switched digital channel. Best bet is to call Cablevision and ask them if this will work.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

resanders said:


> I could try that but I wonder why I'm getting ALL channels on both cards (unbound) and the TiVo unit seems to be working just fine... not sure what it will do after the 30 days but I'm willing to "experiment" and let it run its course to see what happens. In the meantime, CV tech contacted their TiVo specialist who is supposed to call me... hopefully won't take too long. I'm also bummed about my other unit where the CV tech said one of the slots (#1) is not working with the bent pin (I looked in the slot and couldn't tell where the bent pin was but the card looked like it had a slight dent). I tried it last night by carefully and slowly inserting it and it took and said "connected" but I got that 161-1 error. I get every channel on that one cablecard (which is bound) but of course can't record another program at the same time or watch another show while one is recording. The saga continues...


A particular show, not the channel itself, is flagged as copy protected, so the channel may work fine for all shows except the one that has the flag on. For example, you could get all the shows on ShowtimeHD, but then _Weeds_ airs, and the flag is set - BAM - grey screen.

What I have described is based on my personal situation with Cablevision and the S3. The names of the shows have been changed to hide the fact that I sometimes watch some really bad shows 

Is the S3 CableCARD/Host ID Screen showing the card(s) as *Authorization Received* ?


----------



## shaown

Ok, Cablevision called with a good price, so I setup an install for Fri 11/10 in Greenwich, and ordered the Series 3 from here. Fingers crossed!
Any special advice for Greenwich? I asked em to bring a few extra cards.
I already have Optimum Online and am currently using satellite.
Plan to hookup
1 Series 3 / 1 Series 2 off same line as Cable modem (hmmm that coudl be too much huh?)
1 Bedroom TV with no box, already has cable run
1 Kitchen TV with no box, already has cable run
1 Living Room Tivo with Cable Co DVR (has no RUN!)
-Shaown


----------



## Bunny

I am in Morris county, NJ. Had an install last Saturday. After some initial problems and 3 techs in my living room everything seemed to work. Lost all my channels on one tuner after 5 days. Did a clear and delete and now lost all channels (with the exception of 14, 21 and 22 as far as I can see) on BOTH tuners. Called with CV but rep was clueless. Also have a SA8300 which now lost premium channels and some non-premium HD channels (INHD, INHD2, TNT, UHD, and some others). Not sure if I lost these at the same time as I lost all channels on TIVO or if they messed up trying to hit my CCs. Cablecard configuration states: to view copy protected programs, call ... with CC ID and Host ID or something to that effect. If the CCs were bound correctly, would a clear and delete everything require the CCs to be bound again? Any other clues?


----------



## resanders

DCIFRTHS said:


> A particular show, not the channel itself, is flagged as copy protected, so the channel may work fine for all shows except the one that has the flag on. For example, you could get all the shows on ShowtimeHD, but then _Weeds_ airs, and the flag is set - BAM - grey screen.
> 
> What I have described is based on my personal situation with Cablevision and the S3. The names of the shows have been changed to hide the fact that I sometimes watch some really bad shows
> 
> Is the S3 CableCARD/Host ID Screen showing the card(s) as *Authorization Received* ?


It's showing as authorized on my 1 unit with one card inserted but not authorized on my other unit where both cards are inserted.


----------



## N1NCZ

Cablevision in Milford, CT

3 Install vists:

11/3 - HD & HD Preimums work thought all was OK except for some binding issues on non HD preimums. Tech was here for 2 1/2 hours (mostly long wait to get cards configured) Tech said waiting for cp was OK - thought strange - later found it was
11/5 - Back to fix no Preimums unless HD, Left with one cc working, one not & a referal for supervisor. Tech also changes connector ends & tries replacing a few cables. (short wait for configured but he was told it was on this end)
11/6 - Call from Supervisor he tries to get cards reset, I do full clear & delete - lose non HD preimums vist scheduled for tomorrow
11/7 - Back to replace on non working card and ...., finally got both of them up and running had to remove / reinsert / rerun guided setup many times here againfor about 2 1/2 hours

4 different cc's to get 2 to work, all had to be upgraded. Glad I had time to be home for this.

I love the features of the S3 will see how long it stays working with the cc's!

I give the Cablevision Installers an A, the Cablevison staff for loading the card info a C+ (only this high caues the final guy today was great), while the SA cards really stink.


----------



## resanders

resanders said:


> It's showing as authorized on my 1 unit with one card inserted but not authorized on my other unit where both cards are inserted.


Latest and not so great: I called TiVo and arranged for an exchange (I'll send it out today) for a new S3 unit on the one in the family room that has a bent pin in CC slot 1 so when I get that new unit, hopefully CV techs will have better luck with a fresh box. My other S3 in the living room is the one I don't want CV techs to touch since I get all channels on both cards and everything seems fine although the cards are "not bound" and CV tech stated the cards could reset in 30 - 35 days but I just want to leave it to see what happens... education for me and the techs.


----------



## beady

resanders said:


> My other S3 in the living room is the one I don't want CV techs to touch since I get all channels on both cards and everything seems fine although the cards are "not bound" and CV tech stated the cards could reset in 30 - 35 days but I just want to leave it to see what happens... education for me and the techs.


My guess is that it is probably still going to work.

I had an unbound CableCard in my TV for the last 4 months and did not have a problem getting the locals and ESPN, SNY, OnDemand, and all the other HD channels in the Family package. I don't have any premium channels like HBO so I'm not sure if they require the card to be bound. I then moved that card to my TIVO and I get those same channels without calling CV. When I 1st installed the card I got the error message about the card not being bound. I flipped to a different channel and then back and it worked. I have not seen the error screen since the 1st day.


----------



## sd2528

I just had my CC install yesterday from Cablevision in Hudson County NJ. In and out in under 1 hour. Both cards work. All the premium channels work. No problems so far.


----------



## resanders

beady said:


> My guess is that it is probably still going to work.
> 
> I had an unbound CableCard in my TV for the last 4 months and did not have a problem getting the locals and ESPN, SNY, OnDemand, and all the other HD channels in the Family package. I don't have any premium channels like HBO so I'm not sure if they require the card to be bound. I then moved that card to my TIVO and I get those same channels without calling CV. When I 1st installed the card I got the error message about the card not being bound. I flipped to a different channel and then back and it worked. I have not seen the error screen since the 1st day.


That's good to know. But, actually the Playboy channel doesn't come in so I could probably just cancel that channel... not really a must have.


----------



## beady

resanders said:


> That's good to know. But, actually the Playboy channel doesn't come in so I could probably just cancel that channel... not really a must have.


I would imagine that Playboy is considered a premium channel and requires authentication which means the card has to be bound to the host.


----------



## tomfitz

Just had my install done in Greenwich, CT. Angel was the guy from Cablevision who installed and everything went off without any hitches.


----------



## jerryk55

Hi - I'm experiencing the same problem. THe cablecards in slot 2 are failing. I just had Cablevision out to my house this morning to swap out a card which was failing with CP Failure. When the tech left everything was working. And now this evening I get CP Failure on the same slot again. I'm considering returning the box to Circuit City since its only been 3 weeks at this point (as of tomorrow). Did you resolve your issue?


----------



## midnightgirl

Well bought my tivo last sunday. Took several calls before I could get them to send anyone out at all. But finally I did get an appt.

Tonight I had an Insight Communication installer out. He had never installed cards in a Tivo before but was very helpful. We got to the point where he was to call and activate the cards and when he got on the phone with them, he mentioned he was installing into a Tivo. The guy on the other end basically said right away we don't work with Tivos. I'm sorry it doesn't work. And I can't activate it.

So, the installer radio'd his boss who said yes there was a memo and we don't work with tivo. You must not have been there that day. I asked if I could speak to him and I asked him if we could not please just try and if it didn't work, that would be ok. He said I'm sorry ma'am even if I wanted to I have no authority over the people who would authorize it and they won't do it. He suggested I get the cable pvr but I told him I did not want to do that. I liked tivo and I was willing to pay to rent the cards, I just wanted to use my own equipment. He apologized but again the tivo was not compatible with their cards.

So after begging them to call them back and say its a tv and being told no, the installer left with his cards. After not really attempting anything.

So, after years of waiting for Tivo and deciding to go with cable even though I'd prefer Dish Network so i could keep my tivo...having less hd channels but keeping Tivo features...I was going to give in and get dish's pvr. 

I called Tivo - to assure that the receiver was cancelled. I got a nice rep named Jeremy. I explained what happened. He asked what cable company I had and put me on hold. Then he came back and said we're going to call your cable company with you o nthe phone if that is ok. I said sure. 

My cable rep got on the phone and Jeremy said Hi I'm jeremy from Tivo, and sue is a customer of ours. You are familiar with Tivo aren't you? she said yes. We explained the situation that happened with the rep who just left... and she said can you hold while I talk with my supervisor. Then she gets back on the phone and apologizes and says I'd like to set up another service call and send another rep out there for you to install the cards.

So this saturday we'll try again.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

midnightgirl said:


> ... My cable rep got on the phone and Jeremy said Hi I'm jeremy from Tivo, and sue is a customer of ours. You are familiar with Tivo aren't you? she said yes. We explained the situation that happened with the rep who just left... and she said can you hold while I talk with my supervisor. Then she gets back on the phone and apologizes and says I'd like to set up another service call and send another rep out there for you to install the cards.
> 
> So this saturday we'll try again.


Don't take no for an answer. The S3 is certified by CableLabs. Give them the model number of the TiVo, and they can verify it. If they still won't do it, contact the FCC.


----------



## resanders

beady said:


> I would imagine that Playboy is considered a premium channel and requires authentication which means the card has to be bound to the host.


You're correct. OK, got the new S3 today to exchange with the one with the bent pin in slot 1 and CV tech is coming over Sunday am and says this time it will definitely work... he is finding out that when the box is plugged in for the first time, DO NOT connect the RF cable but just the network otherwise the box will start pulling in the data and that somehow is gumming up the works. I hope to FINALLY have everything working on Sunday... will keep you posted.


----------



## kevingam06

OK so I have waited for a week to get my cablecards installed into my Tivo S3. Firt appointment on Friday, cablevision never showed up. Called and rescheduled for yesterday and tech came, installed cards and got error code 161-1. He called buddies, but, noone could figure this out. He didn't seem like he was too up on this technology because he said this was his third install of the day (all of which failed). Anyway they are coming back Wednesday to try again, does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should tell them?

Any idea what error code 161-1 means?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## TheMatrix6

Had 2 Cablecards installed on 11-11-2006 with no problems. Tech was here less then 1 hour. (Cablevision of Woodbury) Bought it from Tivo store at $680.00. Transferred lifetime from series one with no problem by calling VIP phone number.


----------



## trekkerj

I am a Cablevision customer and have had the S3 for about 3 weeks. It has worked fine, until today. One of the tuners does not show any digital channels. I just get a black screen, nothing else. Rebooting does not fix the problem. I have a tech coming, hoping it's just a bad card. Has this happened to anyone else? I am wondering what I do in the meantime. How does the tivo know to use the working tuner?


----------



## jerryk55

trekkerj said:


> I am a Cablevision customer and have had the S3 for about 3 weeks. It has worked fine, until today. One of the tuners does not show any digital channels. I just get a black screen, nothing else. Rebooting does not fix the problem. I have a tech coming, hoping it's just a bad card. Has this happened to anyone else? I am wondering what I do in the meantime. How does the tivo know to use the working tuner?


I, too am a Cablevision customer, and I had my Cablecard installs on Halloween, so that's just under 3 weeks. After a week I started having problems such as seen above, and called Cablevision to have the cards "reset" or some hogwash from the office; these "resets" were accompanied by their request to reboot the TiVo. I now know that the resets were meaningless, and the reboots were the reason the CP Failures I was experiencing were being resolved. Anyhow, this past Thursday I had one of the Cablecards swapped out - the problem was consistently happening in slot 2 only. When the tech left, the card had received CP Authorization, but about 8 hours later I got CP Failure again. I hadn't rebooted after the new card was installed, so I did so at that point. And now the card has been working fine for the last 3 days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I really want this baby to work - I don't want to have to return it to Circuit City and then go back to the Cablevision SA 8300.

Anyhow, getting back to the questions in the quoted post above - try checking the Cablecard Menus for the CP Status to get more information. Also, assuming you are not trying to record one show at a time, one way to get the TiVo to use the tuner for the Cablecard that is still working successfully is to manually tune the TiVo to the channel for which you have an upcoming scheduled recording prior to the start of the show. This is imperical, however I believe the TiVo will use the tuner already tuned to a channel to record rather than trying to change the channel of the other tuner. Makes sense. Of course, if you are not going to be home, and you want to record more than one program in sequence on different channels, its pot luck insofar as attempting to guess the Cablecard to be used, I suppose.


----------



## resanders

resanders said:


> You're correct. OK, got the new S3 today to exchange with the one with the bent pin in slot 1 and CV tech is coming over Sunday am and says this time it will definitely work... he is finding out that when the box is plugged in for the first time, DO NOT connect the RF cable but just the network otherwise the box will start pulling in the data and that somehow is gumming up the works. I hope to FINALLY have everything working on Sunday... will keep you posted.


  Great news!! CV tech came by on Sun. morning (11/19) and got everything up and running in under an hour! Great job, Cablevision!! Thanks to Jim O., Mark C., Ed H. & Wilt H. for all your efforts and making it happen!!


----------



## njspeed

CV came out for their first attempt to install two CC's today. Neither worked! I was less than thrilled, I would have accepted one not to work, but neither sucked. 

The tech was great, but neither card would give him the host ID details. 

They are coming back tomorrow to make another attempt on the install. 
North Brunswick, NJ area.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

njspeed said:


> CV came out for their first attempt to install two CC's today. Neither worked! I was less than thrilled, I would have accepted one not to work, but neither sucked.
> 
> The tech was great, but neither card would give him the host ID details.
> 
> They are coming back tomorrow to make another attempt on the install.
> North Brunswick, NJ area.


Did they do anything besides sticking the cards in the TiVo? For example, check signal levels, splitters etc. Also, how many cards did they bring with them?


----------



## njspeed

No the 1st tech did not check spillters, cables or strength. Although I knew from before that my signal is good. The tech didn't even put them in the Tivo, I did. 

I really don't know why they require a 'truck roll' for these installs if the home owner is willing to install them. I can just as easy push the cards in and call a number to give them the HostID.

Update on the 2nd attempt:
A different tech came out on Friday, but this time brought 4 CC's with him. The first two didn't load, thankfully both of the 2nd ones did. Long story short, numerous calls by the onsite tech to other installers and multiple central office support techs, and 3 hrs both cards were working. At one point we would only get channels <20 and their equiv HD 7xx channels, but not pay channels. 

I think the key to the install is
1) install the CC's
2) record the HostIDs, if they don't appear right away give them a minute and go back to the HostID screen
3) onsite tech should call central office to bind cards
4) shut down the tivo for a few minutes, and do not just do a restart
5) turn on tivo and you should see a big blue screen that says "Acquiring Channel info" with a big rotating wheel
6) Each CC should have a "CP Auth succeed" or something like that on the CP status CC screen
7) Run Guided Setup


----------



## ajfajf1

CableCard install went well, once we (me and the installer) saw that the CCs were doing a firmware update. I called TiVo tech support. The CSR said it could take 1-2 hours for the update to complete.
The installer left, going me his cell phone number. Update only took 15 minutes, called the installer and he came right back. He called Cox with the CC Host ID #'s and all was well.


----------



## njspeed

Ah yes, "firmware update". I had a central office tech tell me my TV (!) might need a firmware update if it was older than 2006 to work properly with the CCs. I promptly reminded him that the TV had NOTHING to do with the CC install in a Tivo. I quickly proved him wrong by connecting a basic TV to the RCA outputs of the Tivo and we still weren't getting the channels btwn 20 and 700. 

It was later determine he should have told us that the cards might go through a firmware update, which of course made sense. 

Ajfajf1, did you see a popup on the screen saying "firmware update complete" or something like that? He mentioned we should, but never did.


----------



## sd2528

What's up?

Forgive me for not reading through the entire thread, but is anyone else having intermittent "cable" outages? Sometimes it's one tuner, sometimes it's both. Usually they are short (less than an hour) and they always fix themselves. I've had about 3 in the last two weeks.

If this is a know problem with CV or the S3, or this has been discussed before can you point me in the right direction? I saw people talking about similar experiences above but no definitive answer.

Thanks.


----------



## ajfajf1

njspeed said:


> Ajfajf1, did you see a popup on the screen saying "firmware update complete" or something like that? He mentioned we should, but never did.


Just a bright blue screen with that spinning icon saying it was getting updated channel information, and then a few minutes later the screen with the CC's ID information.


----------



## Jboink

My S3 arrived Thursday, I called cablevision of Piscataway, they set up an appointment for today Sunday from 2-5. I was a little surprised about it being a Sunday. At 1:50 PM the Cablevision tech called me to say he'd be over in 10 minutes. I asked him how many cards he had and he said oh Im bringing 4 cards dont worry about it. He got there at 2 PM tested my signal strength which I crossed my fingers on being that I live in a condo. Signal strength was good, and he proceeded right down the cards serial numbers and inserted the first one in cable card slot 1. I brought up to him about the fact that we need to do one card at a time and he agreed. The cable card screen automatically popped up and he navigated the menu to see the card id. He then called his dispatch center and was on hold for about 10-15 minutes,They told him to insert both cards and when he did that my Tivo wasnt seeing either card. At this point I was a bit concerned, he took out both cards and tried his second set of cards, same thing, first card read fine then second card booted the info from the first. I said lets try it one at a time, we removed both cards, inserted the first card got the info and had the guy on the phone, who was not the first guy he talked to, program or bind the card to my machine. We tested the channels and they all worked fine. We then inserted the second card and had to back all the way to the the main tivo screen and navigate through the menus for it to see the card. It wouldnt see the card before we backed all the way out. We got the info for the second card and the guy on the phone binded it and all the channels were there. At this point I was feeling pretty good, the tech packed up his gear and I signed off on the job. About 40 minutes after he left my tivo rebooted by itself and it said that my cable company was updating the cards this would take 40 minutes and I couldnt watch or record live tv. I was a little pissed because I was in the middle of a football game. I called a friend who has a S3 and has cablevision as well, I explained what was going on and he said he didnt have this problem. About 15 minutes later Tivo rebooted and everything has been working fine so far........keeping my fingers crossed though


----------



## bmtndog

Can somebody with Cablevision, an S3, and NDS cableCARDs document what the cablecard configuration screens show on a working installation?

My copy protection screen is saying "waiting for validation" and there are no numbers in later fields. My CV tech says that doesn't mean anything that the cards are in fact validated. I'm suspicious.

So, any information about a working NDS-based installation would be very helpful -- software revisions, status screen contents, etc...

Thanks so much!


----------



## cwolfey

This is what my screens say:

Host/Cable Card Binding:

Cable Card ID:
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx-x
Host ID:
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx-x
have been validated

If you need more information, 
you are welcome to call
customer service
at 1-888-705-7171

Copy Protection:

Current Status:
Waiting for CCI exchange
Current CCI value: 00

CableCARD ID (hex)
xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx
HOST ID (hex)
xx xx xx xx xx

Validated CableCARD ID (hex)
xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx 
Validated HOST ID (hex)
xx xx xx xx xx 
Validation EMM since boot: None


----------



## propermodulation

So I suddenly lost a bunch of channels on BOTH cable cards. I got the "call 1-888-705-7171" message when going to SD HBO and CM. Strangely the HD versions of those channels work fine. So I called up cablevision and the first line support person did not even know what a Tivo was (where do they get these people?) so I was bumped along to second level support. They resent the authorization to the cable cards but no dice. So it looks like I am in for another visit from the tech. 

Any ideas out there?


----------



## propermodulation

bmtndog said:


> My copy protection screen is saying "waiting for validation" and there are no numbers in later fields. My CV tech says that doesn't mean anything that the cards are in fact validated. I'm suspicious.


My CC's were working with the "waiting for validation" message for quite a while. But my suspicions have not gone away.


----------



## trekkerj

Both my cards say "Error during CCI exchange". What does this mean? Every 3 weeks or so, I lose a tuner and have to remove the cards and replace them one at a time to get them both back. Is this a problem with the cards?


----------



## ADG

Cablevision of Raritan / Piscataway will be here today to install my new S3. Keeping my fingers crossed and will post back with results.


----------



## ADG

Nice guy. After an hour and a half and 4 bad cards he had to go to the Warehouse for more. Keep you posted


----------



## drew2k

I'm still on the fence about picking up an S3, but one question I've always had is about the cards themselves ... Isn't there a way for Cablevision to verify the cards in the warehouse before rolling them out on a truck? Has anyone ever asked an installer about doing that? 

Seems like it would save a lot of time and frustration for both the installer and the consumer if they showed up KNOWING they had two working cards, rather than playing Russian roulette with four or six cards, just hoping two of them will work.


----------



## ADG

Not only will they not do that, but when the installer called to set up one of the cards today he was told by the office that the card in question was assigned to another customer and had been returned because it was bad. Think about that - a bad card that was returned by a customer was put back in circulation.

BTW - to continue my orignal posts, there were no more cards at the warehouse and we rescheduled the appointment. Sigh.


----------



## mbernste

ADG said:


> Cablevision of Raritan / Piscataway will be here today to install my new S3. Keeping my fingers crossed and will post back with results.


Not that this helps much, but I live in Piscataway. Cablevision came out about 1.5 months ago. The guy I had (Fitz) was excellent. He had a total of 3 cards (just in case). He put in the first card, called the office, had it activated and all the channels came up. Same deal with card 2. I was only his second TiVo cable card install and he was shocked how smoothly it went. His first install took him 3 hours, so I guess it is hit or miss. I guess what I am saying is be optimistic! These things actually do work on the Raritan system. 

My original report: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4508141#post4508141


----------



## chart

propermodulation said:


> So I suddenly lost a bunch of channels on BOTH cable cards. I got the "call 1-888-705-7171" message when going to SD HBO and CM. Strangely the HD versions of those channels work fine. So I called up cablevision and the first line support person did not even know what a Tivo was (where do they get these people?) so I was bumped along to second level support. They resent the authorization to the cable cards but no dice. So it looks like I am in for another visit from the tech.
> 
> Any ideas out there?


I have the same issue with HBO. I live in Hoboken. SD HBO says "Call xxx-xxx-xxx" but HD HBO works and some of the spanish HBO channels work. Very strange.


----------



## ADG

mbernste said:


> Not that this helps much, but I live in Piscataway. Cablevision came out about 1.5 months ago. The guy I had (Fitz) was excellent. He had a total of 3 cards (just in case). He put in the first card, called the office, had it activated and all the channels came up. Same deal with card 2. I was only his second TiVo cable card install and he was shocked how smoothly it went. His first install took him 3 hours, so I guess it is hit or miss. I guess what I am saying is be optimistic! These things actually do work on the Raritan system.
> 
> My original report: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4508141#post4508141


The guy who came out yesterday was very nice - unfortunately, the cards were not. They will be back tomorrow - I'm sure things will work out eventually. BTW, I also live in Piscataway.


----------



## dreamseason

I'm in Edison, NJ and I just received my S3 Tivo from Costco today. 

I'll be calling to schedule a Cablevision appointment tomorrow, but it's not very assuring to hear about all the card problems in the area.


----------



## chart

ADG said:


> The guy who came out yesterday was very nice - unfortunately, the cards were not. They will be back tomorrow - I'm sure things will work out eventually. BTW, I also live in Piscataway.


Also my channel 730 (INHD2) does not come in but 701 (INHD) does 
INHD2 is also mis-labeled as CABINSN. ( in Hoboken NJ)


----------



## Royster

dreamseason said:


> I'll be calling to schedule a Cablevision appointment tomorrow, but it's not very assuring to hear about all the card problems in the area.


Do you realize that you are much likely to hear from people having problems than people who do not?

For example, I've had a Cablevision cablecard in my Sony DVR for almost 18 months and two in my S3 for about 3 months with very few problems.


----------



## ADG

In and out in half an hour. He only had two cards with him, but both worked!!! So far


----------



## dreamseason

Royster said:


> Do you realize that you are much likely to hear from people having problems than people who do not?
> 
> For example, I've had a Cablevision cablecard in my Sony DVR for almost 18 months and two in my S3 for about 3 months with very few problems.


I got an Xbox 360 at launch, so I'm a little sensitive when it comes to early adopter issues. I really do hope it goes smoothly for my install, but several people (very local to me) have posted in this thread before their scheduled appointment (and subsequent problems) so that was the cause of my worries.

Then again, what do you mean by "very few problems"?? 

As it turns out, I'll have to wait until late next week before rescheduling my Cablevision appointment since I have decided to return the Costco box to get in on the Dell deal posted earlier tonight.


----------



## Royster

dreamseason said:


> Then again, what do you mean by "very few problems"??


Probably three or four times that I noticed a cablecard became unsynced with the cable head and dropped picture for a few seconds before it synced up again. I used to get 161-4 errors on one cablecard intermittantly which I had to fix by powering the Sony down and then uo again, but Cablevision swapped it our for another and the replacement has worked just find. I count a few minutes of downtime in 18 months because of Cablecard issues. Not "problem free", but not any major issue.


----------



## knitsafghans

We're in Piscataway - Cablevision IO HBO/STARZ. This is our 4th TIVO - first Series 3. They came and hooked it up today. Wel we are victims of the infamous disappearing and reappearing channels and the occasional "authorization failed contact your retailer" grey screen of death. Cablevision denies this has ever happened before. TIVO says it must be the card.

I haven't been thru all the messages in this thread yet. Do folks have advice?

Cablevision is dispatching a tech tomorrow (another work at home day).

Good news is that the pictures we do get are much sharper  

Kim


----------



## rbeauch

I'm also in Piscataway. I think you must have a bad card. My installation has been very stable since it was first installed back in October. Good Luck!


----------



## ADG

As mentioned above, my installation in Piscataway went well a couple of days ago and so far so good.


----------



## seredyns

knitsafghans said:


> We're in Piscataway - Cablevision IO HBO/STARZ. This is our 4th TIVO - first Series 3. They came and hooked it up today. Wel we are victims of the infamous disappearing and reappearing channels and the occasional "authorization failed contact your retailer" grey screen of death. Cablevision denies this has ever happened before. TIVO says it must be the card.
> 
> I haven't been thru all the messages in this thread yet. Do folks have advice?
> 
> Cablevision is dispatching a tech tomorrow (another work at home day).
> 
> Good news is that the pictures we do get are much sharper
> 
> Kim


Most likely it's one or both of the cards. Could be low signal levels also. I am also in Piscataway and it took them three trips to my house to get it right. They ended up replacing the cable to the pole to get the signal levels up. Everything has been working fine since though. Stick with it because it is worth it after everything is working properly!


----------



## paladin732

I have not had time to read through the thread, however my parents have been complaining that channels keep disappearing (losing signal) on the tivo downstairs, the cards have been replaced and it still happens randomly, apparently when the unit gets restarted it works again....
Is this that infamous problem due to a low signal?


----------



## ADG

I'm beginning to wonder just how many of these problems are indeed due to weak signals. The first thing we did when the Cablevision Tech arrived was check the signal, and he would not proceed until he got it to a level at which he was comfortable.


----------



## Bunny

Merry Christmas everybody,

Any thoughts on the following? I had my 2nd series 3 installed yesterday; installer was in a hurry. First card went OK, 2nd card (after 3 cards giving a 105 error = cablecard revoked, making me think these cards are recycled) was called in for authorization but did not show the message that it was validated. All channels appeared to work, though. Installer left with saying, if it works, it works. After installer left, I went back into the cablacard menu to look at the cablecard / host binding message. Now for CC1 it says error 52, error during CCI exchange. CC2 shows ' to watch copyrighted material, please call ...." Still I receive all channels, including Starz and HBO on both tuners. As it happens, my first Series 3 has a similar problem, only the other way around. The first card shows the message: ' to watch copyrighted material, please call ....", the 2nd card gives me the error 52 message. My signal is very good; only the 2 Tivo's are on the line entering the house with a -3.5 dB splitter on it. Although also my first series 3 has all the channels, I have a problem that it freezes when it is tuned on HBO HD after about 20 minutes, not sure if it does it on both tuners or just on one but I think it only started after 8.0.1c. If it freezes, the unit is completely unresponsive and I have to pull the plug. I guess my question is, can this problem be related to the messy CC setup I apparently have, have others seen the error 52 message (I have it on two machines). I have made another appointment for this Wednesday to have a tech look at it. Any other advice, I would really appreciate.

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## mad6c

The TiVo will probably stop getting premium channels after a day or two. I was talking with my installer during the setup and he said that the cards come open. I was getting all premium movies even ones I was not supposed to be getting. After the cards registered themselves properly I was locked into what I was paying for.

I would make sure both cards return no abnormal messages before the installer leaves. It took three visits to get mine going properly but since the last install they have been working great.

Mike


----------



## Bunny

I have some more info, related to my previous post (267). It appears that on my first series #3, the three yahoo apps are not running either. After a second or two they report an application error. Note that I upgraded my first series 3 with a db35 drive to 750gb. Anybody with cablevision also on a 750 gb drive? I repeated the procedure and wrote the original drive's contents to the db35 again, but I keep having the same problem on the tivo; i.e. freezes and hangs on HBO, no Yahoo. The other unit (original 250gb drive) has no problems other than the validation errors on the cards. Next step, I guess will be to install the original 250 drive in the tivo giving the hbo problem and yahoo problems and see what happens.

BTW, I still have all the channels I am paying for.


----------



## mission787

bmtndog said:


> Can somebody with Cablevision, an S3, and NDS cableCARDs document what the cablecard configuration screens show on a working installation?
> 
> My copy protection screen is saying "waiting for validation" and there are no numbers in later fields. My CV tech says that doesn't mean anything that the cards are in fact validated. I'm suspicious.
> 
> So, any information about a working NDS-based installation would be very helpful -- software revisions, status screen contents, etc...
> 
> Thanks so much!


I recently received my S3 and had a problem with the NDS cards binding. After cablevision telling me it wasn't there problem and that there was no more they can do, I called TIVO tech support numerous times. I was only receiving HD channels, music channels and a few others. A TIVO tech support person finally put me in contact with a Level 3 TIVO tech and he mentioned that there is a software problem and that there engineers are aware of it and would have a fix within a couple of weeks.


----------



## mission787

propermodulation said:


> So I suddenly lost a bunch of channels on BOTH cable cards. I got the "call 1-888-705-7171" message when going to SD HBO and CM. Strangely the HD versions of those channels work fine. So I called up cablevision and the first line support person did not even know what a Tivo was (where do they get these people?) so I was bumped along to second level support. They resent the authorization to the cable cards but no dice. So it looks like I am in for another visit from the tech.
> 
> Any ideas out there?


I recently received my S3 and had a problem with the NDS cards binding. After cablevision telling me it wasn't there problem and that there was no more they can do, I called TIVO tech support numerous times. I was only receiving HD channels, music channels and a few others. A TIVO tech support person finally put me in contact with a Level 3 TIVO tech and he mentioned that there is a software problem and that there engineers are aware of it and would have a fix within a couple of weeks.


----------



## ADG

mission787 said:


> I recently received my S3 and had a problem with the NDS cards binding. After cablevision telling me it wasn't there problem and that there was no more they can do, I called TIVO tech support numerous times. I was only receiving HD channels, music channels and a few others. A TIVO tech support person finally put me in contact with a Level 3 TIVO tech and he mentioned that there is a software problem and that there engineers are aware of it and would have a fix within a couple of weeks.


I think you ought to post that information as a new & separate topic for all to read.


----------



## Dr. Bear

propermodulation said:


> So I suddenly lost a bunch of channels on BOTH cable cards. I got the "call 1-888-705-7171" message when going to SD HBO and CM. Strangely the HD versions of those channels work fine. So I called up cablevision and the first line support person did not even know what a Tivo was (where do they get these people?) so I was bumped along to second level support. They resent the authorization to the cable cards but no dice. So it looks like I am in for another visit from the tech.
> 
> Any ideas out there?


This happened to me, too. I suddenly lost all my Showtime channels (my only premium channel subscription) in non-HD on both cable cards, although Showtime HD came in fine.

In the end (after two service appointments and a call to Tivo), my cable company unpaired and then re-paired the cable cards, and I rebooted the TiVo. The channels are coming in fine now. It took the cable company four tries to do that, though, because the cards didn't want to unpair. Maybe that'll work for you?


----------



## jbruno99

jmatero said:


> Just ordered Mine.. will be here next week and the Cablevision folks are coming the 23rd to hook up the cablecards. The rep told me FLAT OUT that they have no idea if they will even work as they just were told about this "mysterious series 3".
> 
> Lets keep this thread alive and post as we all get hooked up!


I have had 3 sets of video cards installed, the 2 slot seems to fail often, cablevision claims its a defect caused by tivo and are working with tivo to rectify, told that several customers are experiencing the same problem. Oakland cabelvision


----------



## compuz1

Just had my install today... Hope mine wasn't indicative of many TiVo Installs...

Crew comes over, brings 3 cards, good guys one did a good number of S3's already, the other didn't. Both brought their own instructions for the S3. Knew what had to be done, installed first card and was on hold with CV for 40 mins before someone picked up the phone. Why CV can't use laptops like Verizon Fios can for their installations and activations I'll never know. Instead they need to be put through the same crappy hold music as the rest of us.
After dispatcher picked up, cards wouldn't bond or provision properly. Copy protection wouldn't enable and channels were practically non-existent (QVC and SHOPNBC). Retried guided setup but to no avail. Only received 2 or 3 channels. Got tivo on the line and they requested the cards be reprovisioned and bonded/unbonded but the dispatcher wouldn't allow it. Cable guys asked her to listen to tivo... She wouldn't. The dispatcher refused to help me unless I reformatted the TiVo with "clear and delete all." I (as well as the 2 cable guys--one who owns a S3 and the TiVo rep I conferenced in) told her this wouldn't help with the CableCard issue as they were not receiving the provisioning signal. The screen did not say the cards were validated (dispatch also tried to force the guys to install both at once). 
Told me I HAD to do the clear all, I did. In the meantime CV left saying they would call in 60 mins. After reformat was finished, ***surprise*** there were no channels. After waiting another hour for a call back I called CV and raised hell. Got someone else to come out and bring 4 cards. After a few hours of meddling (at this point I lost interest) I was told that it was TiVo's problem, I would need a new S3, and that I had no channels. In addition, they claimed to talk to TiVo and TiVo agreed (a surprise as TiVo has no record of such a call). They claimed the CableCards were fine and my box was broken. CableVision also claimed that if I got a new Tivo, all I had to do would be to pop the cards in as they were "all set to go and could be used in ANY TiVo". Too tired to argue I thanked them and said goodbye.
Got on the phone with TiVo about an hour or 2 later, while on hold working doing a RMA which TiVo shouldn't have agreed to as my box was fine (a gracious CS move on TiVo's part) I figured that it wouldn't hurt to at least give the restart a shot. Pulled plug from wall, gave it 30 secs, plugged it back in... Voila! Channels appeared as well as Copy Protection. Yeah, it was my box...

Next Time, I'm doing the CC install. So what if I fall on my face, Cablevision called for a "Customer Service followup" and I let 'em have it.

BTW These are the NDS cards. Cablevision claims to only use this brand.


----------



## Rolento76

compuz1 said:


> BTW These are the NDS cards. Cablevision claims to only use this brand.


Cablevision also uses Scientific Atlanta and Motorola cablecards.

BTW, what Cablevision region are you with?


----------



## compuz1

Rolento76 said:


> Cablevision also uses Scientific Atlanta and Motorola cablecards.
> 
> BTW, what Cablevision region are you with?


Yup... That's what I knew as I have seen the Sci. Atlanta and Moto cards... I think CV didn't want to deal with the CC problem they created.

LI West (Nassau)


----------



## Roderigo

compuz1 said:


> BTW These are the NDS cards. Cablevision claims to only use this brand.


They probably meant "only use this brand" on your headend. The cablecard is tied to the equipment back at the office serving your house. So, you can't ask them for SA Cards, even though some other region of Cablevision may use then.


----------



## dreamseason

Cable tech just left my house after 2.5 hours. Cablecard #1 only gets channels 1-22, but cablecard #2 is receiving all channels. He says that the head office says it can take up to 24 hours for the channels to come in, but I'm skeptical about that since #2 was working fine almost instantly. I have a feeling I'm be making another appointment tomorrow...

The details: He brought 3 cable cards. He said he installed 2 S3s previously without any problems (instant jinx). He seemed somewhat knowledgeable and friendly, but not exactly too patient with reading instructions on paper or on the screen (He inserted the first card into the 2nd slot before I pointed it out). After being on hold for 10 minutes for a dispatcher and then an additional 10 minutes to "Long Island" to call in the card info, the first cable card didn't work at all. After a couple minutes, the tech decided that the card was no good.

Second cable card went to the firmware upgrade screen, and my tech seemed surprised by this. After waiting 10 minutes he and the dispatcher on the line decide to reboot the Tivo despite the warnings on the instructions sheet, but the guy pulls the plug before I even have a chance to protest. Luckily, the Tivo reboots fine. The same card goes back into the firmware update screen, so it seems like no harm was done. This time, the tech and the guy on the phone decide to wait through the firmware update. 40 minutes later, the setup screen pops up but only channels 1-22 and a few 700s in SD (I only have a SDTV for now).

Third and final card he brought goes into slot #2. Firmware upgrade completes in a couple minutes (!) and the all the channels show up almost instantaneously. So now I've got a partially working S3...


----------



## dbenrosen

dreamseason said:


> Cable tech just left my house after 2.5 hours. Cablecard #1 only gets channels 1-22, but cablecard #2 is receiving all channels. He says that the head office says it can take up to 24 hours for the channels to come in, but I'm skeptical about that since #2 was working fine almost instantly. I have a feeling I'm be making another appointment tomorrow...


CC #1 is not authorized, which is why you get 2-22 and you would get 702-711 if you had HD. If you check the CableCARD auth screen if will give you a status of CP Failure. If it never worked, you should call them and see if they can authorize it. It is possible they have incorrect numbers entered for the host id, etc. on the headend.

When they did my CC's, I would not let them leave until I got all channels working. In one case, during the second visit after I lost channels, I was missing only 704 and 705 (NBC HD, FOX HD) and they spent an extra hour working on it. All-in-all, I had techs out at my house for over 10 hours on 3 separate visits. Next time, don't let them leave until it works, even if the guy needs to sit there and wait for an hour. You have to sign before the guy can leave, so don't sign until you're satisfied.


----------



## dreamseason

The funny thing is that both my cablecards showed that they were authorized on their respective status screens. 

Since then, I tried to do a delete and clean restart as a couple people suggested much earlier in this thread... now neither card is authorized. "Waiting for CP Auth" is the message. The phone rep I just talked to was completely unhelpful... she insisted that I turn off my TV despite my explanation about my Tivo setup. She suggested that I wait the full 24 hours before calling again, but I'll be trying my luck with another agent later tonight...


----------



## p-lo

mission787 said:


> I recently received my S3 and had a problem with the NDS cards binding. After cablevision telling me it wasn't their problem and that there was no more they can do, I called TIVO tech support numerous times. I was only receiving HD channels, music channels and a few others. A TIVO tech support person finally put me in contact with a Level 3 TIVO tech and he mentioned that there is a software problem and that their engineers are aware of it and would have a fix within a couple of weeks.


On this one point about software upgrade, I spent some time on the phone with level 3 at TiVo Wednesday night, and this is my understanding:

An upgrade to 8.1 is presently in distribution, but it is going first to Series 2 subscribers. Since it was my impression from this thread that this upgrade addressed CableCard issues in S3, I was calling to holler that surely ameliorating the abrasion between TiVo and cable providers was of higher urgency!

What I was told is that the 8.1 upgrade has nothing to do with CableCard issues, or any S3 adjustments specifically--otherwise it would indeed be distributing to S3 users first. Instead, it provides some added 'S3' capabilities to S2 subscribers, in areas like parental control.

No more than that.


----------



## compuz1

OK, I'm back to square one
I'm only getting the Cablevision Guide (ch 14?) and ShopNBC, the one after it, and Televista (all in 20s). This was the same problem I experienced before (CV Woodbury).
Have requested the cards to be hit, repeated GS several times, but no avail. Currently have 8.0.1c software on unit. Problem appeared at 12:00am last night in the middle of a recording. CV blames the issue on TiVo (although this is the same problem I had setting up the unit). TiVo says it is because of the "Waiting for CP authorization" message on the CableCARD screens. CV has no idea what that means, and could care less (telling me to turn on and off my tv  ).
I am at a loss, I don't want to do a clear and delete everything as it didn't work last time (initial install).
I have tried:
Rebooting TiVo.
Re-Do GS without CableCARD (I get signal on analog channels with this)
Re-Do GS with CableCARD (Cards cause black screen on all channels except guide, and the others mentioned).
Unplug Unit.
etc.
All the while asking for the cards to be re "hit".
FYI if it matters I have NDS cards - the "only cards we offer" according to CV.

I'm ready to leave for FiOS.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

compuz1 said:


> ... CV blames the issue on TiVo (although this is the same problem I had setting up the unit). TiVo says it is because of the "Waiting for CP authorization" message on the CableCARD screens. CV has no idea what that means, and could care less (telling me to turn on and off my tv  ).
> I am at a loss, I don't want to do a clear and delete everything as it didn't work last time (initial install). ...
> 
> All the while asking for the cards to be re "hit".
> FYI if it matters I have NDS cards - the "only cards we offer" according to CV.


When I had the "Waiting for CP authorization" problem, the resolution was this: 
I called Cablevision, and asked the first tech that answered the phone to to be *transfered* to a "*CableCARD specialist*". I explained that I needed to have the Host ID of my device bound to the CableCARD and authorized.

I was transfered to a person who knew exactly what I wanted, but wasn't authorized to enter the information into the system. She asked if she could call me back, and I said "no problem". Within 10 minutes, I received a call from the rep, and her supervisor. They asked me for the Host ID and the corresponding serial number of the CableCARD (I _think_ that's all they needed) . After binding and authorizing the card, they sent a hit, and the TiVo now reported that the card was authorized. Since I have two cards, this procedure was repeated again on the second card.

I called the 800 number listed in the CableCARD screen on the S3. I have Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS, and I don't know if the procedure is the same for ones you have, but I am guessing it's the same. I was told that the people that need to do the binding work from 9:00 AM - 7:00 PM.

I hope this helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## ADG

DCIFRTHS said:


> When I had the "Waiting for CP authorization" problem, the resolution was this:
> I called Cablevision, and asked the first tech that answered the phone to to be *transfered* to a "*CableCARD specialist*". I explained that I needed to have the Host ID of my device bound to the CableCARD and authorized.
> 
> I was transfered to a person who knew exactly what I wanted, but wasn't authorized to enter the information into the system. She asked if she could call me back, and I said "no problem". Within 10 minutes, I received a call from the rep, and her supervisor. They asked me for the Host ID and the corresponding serial number of the CableCARD (I _think_ that's all they needed) . After binding and authorizing the card, they sent a hit, and the TiVo now reported that the card was authorized. Since I have two cards, this procedure was repeated again on the second card.
> 
> I called the 800 number listed in the CableCARD screen on the S3. I have Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS, and I don't know if the procedure is the same for ones you have, but I am guessing it's the same. I was told that the people that need to do the binding work from 9:00 AM - 7:00 PM.
> 
> I hope this helps. Keep us posted.


That's all supposed to be done by the Cablevision tech at the time the cable cards are first installed. I know it was done at my house.


----------



## krazyboy13

I'm new here, and I live in Piscataway. I had my series 3 installed on 12-31. It went well, though I think I need them to come back because tuner 2 cannot access HBO, starz or encore (i dont have shotime or TMC) except for the HD channels (ie it doesnt get channels 301-357). However, starting yesterday, both tuners gave me the message "Viewing is not permitted using the TiVo Digital Media Recorder. Try another TV input". when trying to watch channels 301-357. This did not happen for the HD versions of HBO, starz or encore. Anyone else experience this? I use an HDMI cable straight to my sony kds-r50xbr1. In a review I read on Cnet, they said that there was a problem with this, but only when connecting the HCMI from the tivo to a JCV receiver.

Does anyone know a way to fix this?


----------



## Roderigo

krazyboy13 said:


> However, starting yesterday, both tuners gave me the message "Viewing is not permitted using the TiVo Digital Media Recorder. Try another TV input". when trying to watch channels 301-357. This did not happen for the HD versions of HBO, starz or encore. Anyone else experience this? I use an HDMI cable straight to my sony kds-r50xbr1.
> ...
> Does anyone know a way to fix this?


The S3 will show this message when HDCP negotiation has failed and you're viewing some sort of copy protected contentent. You need to check the HDMI status in System Information. It needs to say "HDCP enabled." If it says "HDCP Failed" then you'll get this message. Power cyclying the TV or replugging the HDMI connection are the first two things to try to get the HDCP authentication to work.

When you were watching those other channels, either the HDCP was OK, or those channels aren't using copy protection. While one would think the HD version would be more likely to be copy protected, it seems to be all over the map on how a cable company configures their system (on my system, ESPNHD was unencrypted for a long time).


----------



## compuz1

Well CV is here now ATTEMPTING to fix this... According to them I dont even have CableCards on my account  

And to think, I get to spend my monday also at home with CV as they install my other TiVo.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

ADG said:


> That's all supposed to be done by the Cablevision tech at the time the cable cards are first installed. I know it was done at my house.


That's correct, but since the original poster's S3 is showing its status as "Waiting for authorization", it appears as though it wasn't done correctly...

EDIT: Posted today by the original person having the problem:


> Well CV is here now ATTEMPTING to fix this... According to them I don't even have CableCards on my account


.

As I mentioned above, the information wasn't entered into the system correctly. That's probably why the cards aren't authorized.


----------



## krazyboy13

Roderigo said:


> The S3 will show this message when HDCP negotiation has failed and you're viewing some sort of copy protected contentent. You need to check the HDMI status in System Information. It needs to say "HDCP enabled." If it says "HDCP Failed" then you'll get this message. Power cyclying the TV or replugging the HDMI connection are the first two things to try to get the HDCP authentication to work.
> 
> When you were watching those other channels, either the HDCP was OK, or those channels aren't using copy protection. While one would think the HD version would be more likely to be copy protected, it seems to be all over the map on how a cable company configures their system (on my system, ESPNHD was unencrypted for a long time).


That fixed it. Apparently I needed to diconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable from my tivo, not my TV as I had tried earlier...

Thanks!


----------



## compuz1

DCIFRTHS said:


> As I mentioned above, the information wasn't entered into the system correctly. That's probably why the cards aren't authorized.


That's what I tried to tell CV. They called their headend and tried to send the provisioning signal to the cards again. Then, without listining to me, they pulled out the cards on the CC screen, forgot which was which and accidentally put the cards back in the wrong order. When I alerted them to this, they first said it didnt matter and that CC1 could be used in the 2 slot and vice-versa, however I got them to pull them out, and actually followed the directions. After putting the original CC 1 in the 1 slot and now it isn't recognized as beign binded to the TiVo. Instead of "your card is authorized" it says "to view copy-protected programs, call..." int he Host/Binding screen. They claimed that the cards are reading as being binded in their system. They also blamed it on the TiVo. When I told them it was likely due to treating the cards like poker chips, they refused to replace the cards as they said "its already 3p, I don't want to wait an hour for each card to go in only to find the TiVo breaks it". Realizing the guy never saw a S3 before, CV agreed to send a lead tech out tomorrow AM to REPLACE the CCs and do my new TiVo install.

I am SICK of CV! Who can I cal about this ****


----------



## DCIFRTHS

compuz1 said:


> ... I am SICK of CV! Who can I cal about this ****


Check your PMs.


----------



## ADG

CV tech was here - very knowledgeable guy named Rob - replaced both cards. Took about 1/2 hour and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## compuz1

CV Card replacement update...
Senior tech came out. VERY knowledgeable. Installed CableCards in my new Tivo and it was working in 30 mins.

As for my "problem child." We went through 4 cards, repeated guided setup, only 3 analog channels were available even though the new provisioning signal came through to bind the new cards to the TiVo. We were about to give up (and I to admit the TiVo was broken) when I told him to leave and call back in 90 mins. I attempted a clear and delete all and in 90 mins, channels were coming through A-OK! Only problem was that the cards lost the cablecard binding and needed to be reprovisioned. Installer did that remotely and everything ended up being great!

Also FYI, on the new install, CC2 was assigned to another customer's account and wasn't taken out of the system. Although CC1 was funcitoning and binded, CC2 needed to be replaced. After doing this and binding it, CC1 failed. We fixed this by removing and replacing CC1 and rebooting the TiVo. Everything is now bound and working smoothly.

As an aside, the original TiVo lost its channeld after the 8.0.1c update. Perhaps TiVo should reccomend a clear and delete all after doing a software update.

In the end, CV was not at fault... It was the TiVo software that refused to accept new cards without the drive being cleared.


----------



## p-lo

compuz1 said:


> CV Card replacement update...
> . . .
> 
> As an aside, the original TiVo lost its channeld after the 8.0.1c update. Perhaps TiVo should reccomend a clear and delete all after doing a software update.
> 
> In the end, CV was not at fault... It was the TiVo software that refused to accept new cards without the drive being cleared.


This is excellent information for us to hear about, who are getting caught up in "he said/she said" finger pointing between TiVo and the cable companies. The bottom line is that CableCard technology is not yet ready for prime time. It carries the freight pretty well with regard to distinguishing among open/blocked/subscribed/ encrypted channels in a combo analog/digital environment. But once DRM comes into play, here again--as elsewhere throughout the whole world of media distribution--everything predicated on paid ownnership and freedom-of-use rights crashes into a centralized authoritarian model that can't be implemented in the field without the kinds of hassle we are all reporting.

In regard to these issues, Microsoft turned from being a software company to a marketing company ten years ago: Exhibit One, Windows Media Player.

We, who are the market, must start studying and learning how not to get ourselves 'deilvered' to distributors by manipulations of the technology.

Pay attention!


----------



## njdtivo

So yesterday I had my 4th visit from a Cablevision technician to try and get the cablecards and Tivo S3 functioning properly. Both cablecards were receiving error 52 messages and the S3 would not load the correct guide data.

I had contacted a VP at Cablevision through the Yahoo board and we then communicated via e-mail. The technician they sent out yesterday was the most knowledgeable, most professional Cablevision employee I have ever met. He knew exactly what he was doing, explained each step of the way, and after about 7 cablecards found two that were the correct version and functioning. I now have an S3 that is functioning perfectly.

What a pleasure when you get a technician who really knows his job and the technology.


----------



## ajlee7

As I mentioned in another thread, I got 2 (not 1) TiVo S3's working with dual cards in about an hour. He did say that it's typically not that easy.


----------



## mbernste

njdtivo said:


> found two that were the correct version and functioning. I now have an S3 that is functioning perfectly.
> technology.


What is the correct version of card so that I know in the event I have the same problem?


----------



## njdtivo

mbernste said:


> What is the correct version of card so that I know in the event I have the same problem?


I have no idea. Something about it has to be a 3 digit card not a 4 digit card (NDS), and a couple came up with an incorrect bios message.


----------



## Blonde

I'm going to be moving soon. Does Cablevision charge you for a CableCard install even if you're getting it with a new installation?


----------



## mbernste

Yes, its $46.


----------



## mad6c

For my install it was just the basic install charge for everything, The promo was 9.99 at the time.

I had two cablecards installed in my TiVO and two HD STBs.


----------



## Blonde

I have Cablevision coming to install on Thursday. Can anyone give me a list of steps of what I should do to prepare? Plug it all in I guess? Which sets of instructions should I have ready? What should I tell the installer to do, since I'm guessing through here I'll know more than he does?


----------



## billin

Hi Blonde,

You should definitely have your TiVo plugged in and hooked up to the TV - whether you hook it up to your phone line / LAN is up to you, as is running through the initial TiVo setup screens (I did, just to make sure the TiVo was working properly prior to the install). The S3 comes with a single sheet that says something like "Instructions for the Installer" at the top, which you should have handy for the installer, in case he hasn't done an S3 CableCard install before.

After reading some of the horror stories on this board, I feel extremely grateful for my install. I'm in Larchmont, NY and had the CableCards installed into my S3 on 1/26/07. The installer apparently had done a few of these installs before, as he didn't need the TiVo installer cheat sheet. He plugged in the cards, talked to someone at the office, and said the cards would take "a while" to register. Something like 30-45 minutes later, he was done and I was up and running. There was one point at which I got an error screen saying that I had to call Cablevision, but it went away by itself after 5 mins, and I haven't had any other problems since (knock wood).

Good luck with your install!!


----------



## hdobsessed

Can anyone who lives in Brooklyn, NY comment on CableVision's service in helping set up the series 3? Were they helpful or did you have to fight them tooth and nail to get them to install Tivo service. And once installed, did you have problems with the service? The $600 cost of the series three is a big enough pill to swallow, but if I'm going to be plagued by CableVision hassles - then it might not be worth the trouble (for me - although I can understand refusing to live without Tivo!).

I know these issues have all been covered, but when I did a search for "Brooklyn" on this thread, I only got one hit. It seems that issues of customer service vary extremely widely, depending upon where you live, and I'd like to get an idea of CableVision service unique to Brooklyn.

BTW - I used to have Directv (with Tivo! ahh, couch potato heaven!) - and I loved, loved, loved the product and the customer service was simply outstanding - but for various installation issues (plus the fact that Rupert Murdoch won't support Tivo! Don't get me started!) I've decided to go with CableVision for now. Their DVR sucks - and not too crazy about their hard sell tactics. Way different from Directv!


----------



## rcliff

Is anyone having a problem receiving News 12 Traffic and Weather (Channel 61)? I'm on the Woodbury system and seem to receive all other channels fine but just get a blank screen on 61. Thanks


----------



## ThomC

rcliff said:


> Is anyone having a problem receiving News 12 Traffic and Weather (Channel 61)? I'm on the Woodbury system and seem to receive all other channels fine but just get a blank screen on 61. Thanks


Saw it fine here in Westchester this morning.


----------



## TivoInNY

At the risk of jinxing myself, I just wanted to say that I had an unusually *positive* experience this morning with Cablevision, setting up two cablecards in my new S3 here in Westchester County, NY. The guy was polite, friendly, knew what he was doing, and had the whole thing wrapped in about an hour, most of the time spent waiting on hold and while the cards recognized the authorization. He said this was "normal".

The cards have been working fine for several hours.

Anyhow, just a positive story to help keep people from absolutely dreading the cable guy coming, like I was. 

YMMV, and, of course, my positive experience could end at any moment given other's problems on this board!


----------



## rcliff

rcliff said:


> Is anyone having a problem receiving News 12 Traffic and Weather (Channel 61)? I'm on the Woodbury system and seem to receive all other channels fine but just get a blank screen on 61. Thanks


It's more than just the one channel it seems. Random channels give the message searching for signal. Is the Series 3 incapable of showing analog channels?


----------



## pl1

rcliff said:


> It's more than just the one channel it seems. Random channels give the message searching for signal. Is the Series 3 incapable of showing analog channels?


I get all if my analog channels on both tuners.


----------



## rcliff

Thanks. There must be something wrong with my setup. The signal is good so I'm not quite sure what. Perhaps I need to redo guided setup.

EDIT: Repeated guided setup, no luck


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TivoInNY said:


> At the risk of jinxing myself, I just wanted to say that I had an unusually *positive* experience this morning with Cablevision, setting up two cablecards in my new S3 here in Westchester County, NY. The guy was polite, friendly, knew what he was doing, and had the whole thing wrapped in about an hour, most of the time spent waiting on hold and while the cards recognized the authorization. He said this was "normal".
> 
> The cards have been working fine for several hours.
> 
> Anyhow, just a positive story to help keep people from absolutely dreading the cable guy coming, like I was.
> 
> YMMV, and, of course, my positive experience could end at any moment given other's problems on this board!


Cool


----------



## DCIFRTHS

rcliff said:


> Thanks. There must be something wrong with my setup. The signal is good so I'm not quite sure what. Perhaps I need to redo guided setup.
> 
> EDIT: Repeated guided setup, no luck


Were these channels ever working properly?

Cablevision verified that your signal is good, or are you going by the signal strength meter on the S3?

Are the bad channels working properly on any other TV in the house (if you have more than one TV)?


----------



## rcliff

DCIFRTHS said:


> Were these channels ever working properly?


 I don't think so.


> Cablevision verified that your signal is good, or are you going by the signal strength meter on the S3?


 Yes, the cable guy was here yesterday. He removed an amp (way too much signal +16) and changed splitters and all ends. The signal strength is now real close to 0 DbmV on most channels.


> Are the bad channels working properly on any other TV in the house (if you have more than one TV)?


The missing channels come in fine when the same run is connected straight to the TV. They also come in fine on other TV's and through an SA8300HD.

The odd thing is that when I check signal strength on the missing channels the Tivo reports "No digital signal found" which is why I thought perhaps this Tivo doesn't see analogs yet others here seem to get them without issue.


----------



## ajlee7

TivoInNY said:


> At the risk of jinxing myself, I just wanted to say that I had an unusually *positive* experience this morning with Cablevision, setting up two cablecards in my new S3 here in Westchester County, NY. The guy was polite, friendly, knew what he was doing, and had the whole thing wrapped in about an hour, most of the time spent waiting on hold and while the cards recognized the authorization. He said this was "normal".
> 
> The cards have been working fine for several hours.
> 
> Anyhow, just a positive story to help keep people from absolutely dreading the cable guy coming, like I was.
> 
> YMMV, and, of course, my positive experience could end at any moment given other's problems on this board!


Ditto

I had the same experience but I actually had 4 CCs installed in 2 S3's in about an hour. The CG (cable guy) was also on the phone for about 25 min to register all my cards. The CG was knowlegable, curteous, and friendly. He knew S3's and how to setup the TiVo. Guide.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

rcliff said:


> I don't think so. Yes, the cable guy was here yesterday. He removed an amp (way too much signal +16) and changed splitters and all ends. The signal strength is now real close to 0 DbmV on most channels. The missing channels come in fine when the same run is connected straight to the TV. They also come in fine on other TV's and through an SA8300HD.
> 
> The odd thing is that when I check signal strength on the missing channels the Tivo reports "No digital signal found" which is why I thought perhaps this Tivo doesn't see analogs yet others here seem to get them without issue.


Have you tried ejecting and reinserting the CCs? I believe that this shouldn't cause a problem as long as you put the card back into the same slot (do one at a time). Maybe you can call and ask them to send another hit to the cards, and if that doesn't work, ask them to swap cards for you. Sorry. I'm all out of other ideas 

Out of curiosity: Are the CableCARDS Scientific Atlanta or another brand? Have you verified proper authorization in the S3's CC diagnostic screens?

Keep us posted.

EDIT: I am in Westchester, so I probably don't have the same line-up as you do, but can you post a list of affected channels? I'm not sure if you are having random channel loss, or it is the same channel(s) all the time.


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

We tried the Cablevision HD DVR box for a while, but could not live without TiVo...so, we spent the phenomenal amount of money on the S3 -- and transferred our lifetime subscription for another nice chunk of change. 

So, I call Cablevision to make the appointment to have the 2 CableCARDs installed...the installer comes and says he can't do it - they need a specially trained technician to install CableCARDs into a TiVo (what???!!!) - so, appointment re-scheduled for a week later. 

The "specialist" comes and brings a total of TWO CableCARDs with him - and manages to install one of them, but the other card won't work. After hours of calling around looking for a tech who might have an extra card or two and speaking with his supervisor, he says we'll have to re-schedule...AGAIN. This time, he takes our Cablevision HD DVR box with him -- so we're left with no recording capability! 

The next morning, TWO "specialists" show up and bring a few extra CableCARDs with them - apparently, they have some serious problems with these things. They install the second card and walk away satisfied. A few hours later, we start receiving error messages on the TiVo - and find we're missing half of our regular channels as well as some seriously temperamental HD channels. We call the on-call tech and tell him we're having problems, so he returns an hour or so later. He, again, "fixes" the problem and leaves - it's now a few hours to the Super Bowl...and we start receiving the error messages again. 

I call Cablevision's customer service and they basically tell me they have very little experience with these boxes, but they did everything right on their end, so it must be TiVo's fault. They give me a TiVo Series 3 help line telephone number. I try my best to figure things out on my own...to no avail. So, I call Cablevision back (all of the error messages are talking about the cable provider and the CableCARDs, so I can't help but think it's something on Cablevision's end) -- they check to make sure my account is OK, and send me back to TiVo. 

This time, I call TiVo and they conclude that Cablevision did not "bind" the CableCARDs (I also find some fun info in one of the CableCARD menus on the TiVo - it says CableCARD 1 is "waiting for validation" and CableCARD 2 is "not in normal operation") - so, back to Cablevision customer service I go! (Are YOU exhausted yet?) The CS rep I get tries to "re-bind" the cards...but is unsuccessful. She asks to call me back while she gets her tech department to try...also, unsuccessful. It is now 9:15PM and she says she will need to schedule an appointment for a supervisor technician to come to our house and "bind" the cards. So, the appointment is set for tonight between 5-8PM...wish me luck (I think I'm going to need it!)!!!


----------



## dbenrosen

The silly/stupid thing is, the person in your house can't bind anything. All they will do is call the office who will then connect them through to the head-end to do the binding. All they need to do this is the serial number of the CC, which is on the back of the card, and then the info that is supplied on the screens within the CableCARD diagnostic menus (hostid, etc.). You could easily give them this info, but CV feels the need to have a tech sit in your house babysitting the phone because the users must be incapable of reading off a few numbers on a card or TV screen.

My only suggestion is to NOT let the tech leave your house until everything is working to your satisfaction. If they claim it will be up soon, have them sit with you until it is "soon".


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

dbenrosen said:


> The silly/stupid thing is, the person in your house can't bind anything. All they will do is call the office who will then connect them through to the head-end to do the binding. All they need to do this is the serial number of the CC, which is on the back of the card, and then the info that is supplied on the screens within the CableCARD diagnostic menus (hostid, etc.). You could easily give them this info, but CV feels the need to have a tech sit in your house babysitting the phone because the users must be incapable of reading off a few numbers on a card or TV screen.


I suspected as much -- seeing as they were attempting to bind the card over the phone last night...I assumed they were capable of doing so without being in my living room... 



dbenrosen said:


> My only suggestion is to NOT let the tech leave your house until everything is working to your satisfaction. If they claim it will be up soon, have them sit with you until it is "soon".


Excellent advice - thank you! At this point, I'm willing to strap the tech down until my S3 is working perfectly...


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

UPDATE: 2/5/07   Called Cablevision at 7:40PM since we hadnt heard from the supervisor technician yet, and my husband and I left work early to get home on time for the appointment. Apparently, the customer service person I was on the phone with last night from about 6PM until about 9:15PM (intermittently) never actually set up the appointment for the supervisor technician to come out today between 5-8PM!

The customer service person tells me her supervisor, Daneka, will call me back in approximately 10 minutes. 50 minutes later, I call Cablevision back, since I havent heard from this supervisor. So, now I have to repeat the ENTIRE story to yet ANOTHER customer service person, who then transfers me to an assistant supervisor, Angela, who informs me she pretty much knows nothing and transfers me to a woman named Latoya. Latoya, as nice as she was, informed me that she also could do nothing for me because she doesnt have access to anything - she says she should, but doesnt. What this means, I have no idea, except that I am seriously considering Direct TV at this point (or maybe switching to Verizon FIOS when it rolls into the area).

I have come to the realization that not a single customer service representative at Cablevision actually knows anythingand therefore, realize I am wasting my breath every time I repeat all of my information to them. Anyway, Latoya does her best, but in the end tells me Anthony, a senior rep, is working on it and will get back to me at some time  tonight, next month, next yearshe has no idea. It is now 9:42PM and I want revenge on every incompetent person at Cablevision.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

ivorycassiopeia said:


> ... his time, I call TiVo and they conclude that Cablevision did not activate/"bind" the CableCARDs (I also find some fun info in one of the CableCARD menus on the TiVo - it says CableCARD 1 is "waiting for authorization/activation" and CableCARD 2 is not operable) - ...


The information Tivo gave you is correct. The cards are not properly bound. If you call back Cablevision technical support, immediately ask for a CableCARD specialist, and say that you need to have the cards bound to the host ID in your device. Don't take "no" for an answer.

I sent you a PM too.

Edit: It appears as though private messaging is not enabled on your account.


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

DCIFRTHS said:


> The information Tivo gave you is correct. The cards are not properly bound. If you call back Cablevision technical support, immediately ask for a CableCARD specialist, and say that you need to have the cards bound to the host ID in your device. Don't take "no" for an answer.
> 
> I sent you a PM too.
> 
> Edit: It appears as though private messaging is not enabled on your account.


Thank you. I want to cry at this point, I am so fed up with Cablevision's run around...   

Oh, I didn't realize that -- I will enable private messaging now. Thanks!


----------



## dreamseason

I posted this in another Cablevision thread a couple weeks ago, but here it is again in case someone else needs this info and only looks in this catch-all thread:


I had the "Waiting for CP Auth" status for both cablecards since soon after the initial install 1/9, and only on card #2 since the last visit. Finally, after a 5th visit this afternoon from a 4th different tech (a higher level guy this time) I have CP Authorized on both cablecards. The previous techs had all inisisted on starting from scratch with new cablecards (with poor results). This guy agreed that the #2 card was working fine except for the code authorization, so he worked the phones until he was connected to a patient and knowledgeable office guy who wasn't overloaded with other tasks. Together, they methodically worked together and got the authorization done within only 5 minutes. First, they removed the binding from the problem card and tried all the channels, verifying that I lost all the digital channels. Then they rebinded the cards, and within a couple minutes I was getting all the channels including the encrypted ones I didn't get before... HBO, Starz, ESPNews, etc.

The key was that they removed the existing binding completely between my Cablecard Slot #2 Host-ID and the Cablecard serial #. After redoing the binding process, everything worked perfectly. In my case, I don't think any of the previous customer service reps I spoke to and the dispatchers that the previous technicians spoke to ever did a complete removal and binding. They probably just "re-hit" the existing binded cablecard, which didn't work for some reason.


----------



## Burdy

dreamseason said:


> The key was that they removed the existing binding completely between my Cablecard Slot #2 Host-ID and the Cablecard serial #. After redoing the binding process, everything worked perfectly. In my case, I don't think any of the previous customer service reps I spoke to and the dispatchers that the previous technicians spoke to ever did a complete removal and binding. They probably just "re-hit" the existing binded cablecard, which didn't work for some reason.


Thanks for posting this. I hope it will help me out tomorrow for the 2nd intsller visit after my problematic first pass today-- installation seemed to progress OK at first (installer was paitient, did the cards in proper ordder and waited for the card firmware updates) but never got CP auth on card #1, tho we *did* get CP auth on card #2. However, got only half the expected number of channels (neither tuner got all channels that were supposed to be there, including tuner 2 which was 'authorized'. He didn't seem interested in looking at any of the diagnostic screens.

Tech insisted he had seen the missing channels issue before with other cable card tv's (he hadn't done a S3 before) and seemed to think it was a Cablevision issue, and insisted it would resolve itself in a few hours. He left, called back about 3 hours later, and nothing had changed. I mentioned I had read that sometimes problems like this were solved by re-binding the host id to the cable card, and he said that might work and told me to call it in. So I did... got put through to the cable card person, and related the progress... person said 'I show both cards are successfully bound' (how would they know?? aren't cable cards 1-way devices??) but I asked him to bind card #1 again. He reluctantly agreed, and in fact didn't seem to want to do it until I read him the host ID#. He said it might take a few minutes... nothing happened. So he scheduled a call for tomorrow AM... 
I hung up and continued to browse... several minutes later I noticed that now the missing channels were coming in, but on one tuner only. I assumed that I would see card 1's status changed to 'auth', but it was still 'waiting for CP auth'. Here's the strangest part-- 'Test Channels' for card 1 shows it is receiving ALL channels, even though it status is still 'waiting for CP auth'. Test channels for card 2 (which shows CP auth received) cannot receive the 'missing' channels. It's diagnostic screen shows EMM and ECM counts are always 0s. The EMM ECM counts on card 1's screens show EMM 43 (I read this relates to the channel lineup) and ECM increments every second or so (this also seems normal for encrypted channels from what I have read).

That is not what I would expect. It seems that card 2, which is authorized, is not working. Card 1, which is waiting for authorization, is pulling in channels. Anyone ever see anything like this before??


----------



## Burdy

Tech just left after 2nd visit, and situation is much improved (the following pertains to Cablevision in Dutchess county, NY, which uses Scientific Atlanta cable cards-- your terminology may vary): both cards now show 'CP Auth Received' and are tuning in all the channels I'm entilted to. It was helpful that the same tech handled the followup visit, and the person at the other end of the phone was methodical and took things step by step. Thanks, Mike and Patrick.

Long story short: There were 2 different problems, each affecting a different cable card.

Problem 1: Cable card 1 NEVER moved past 'waiting for CP auth' after initial install, and while it could receive all channels at least momentarily, after a few seconds the black screen would come up with the prompt to call customer service to authorize the channel. Turned out that cable card 1's host ID was transcribed wrong on Cablevisions' side during the setup call (a '7' got entered as a '1'). I almost expected that to happen when listening in to both sides of the conversation on the original call... NONE of the 84+ digits that were read over the phone were read back at any time. No wonder they made a mistake on one of the digits. Once that was corrected, card CP auth was received and channels started streaming in without the black screen popping up with the 'call cable vision to authorize' number. Not surprising that my phoned-in request to 'rebind' the card yesterday didn't fix the problem. They could have done it a hundred times and with bad data it would keep failing (the card on initial install never made it past 'waiting for CP auth', even though the card showed 'Powerkey status ready'. This should have been a red flag to the tech that some of the setup data might have been wrong).

Key to resolving this issue was having the card unbound, then re-bound on the cable company end. The unbinding forces the tech at the remote end to enter the numbers again (hopefully, correctly).

Problem 2: Cable card 2, although showing "CP Auth Received" and "Decryption status OK" and "Powerkey stauts Ready" on the 'SA Cablecard CP screen' after install, never, ever tuned any channels other than basic tier and broadcast/unencrypted HD and SD locals. Key item of interest here is that the EMM and ECM count fields (more on this later) for card 2 on the 'SA Cablecard CP screen' were always stuck at 0. On correctly operating card 1, the ECM field incremented every few seconds after tuning a non-basic channel (it always resets to zero anytime a channel was changed). The correctly operating card 1's EMM field showed a nonzero number which stayed constant after counting up a few minutes after being initialized. These issues were solved for slot 2 by changing the card (with expected firmware update and binding).

Hopefully things will remain working; for now all is well.


It sure seems that a little knowledge of what the cablecard status screens (at least the "SA cablecard CP screen') is showing is very helpful in diagnosing the status of the install. It may prevent changing out a good card unnecessarily, and also helps point the finger at a bad one when everything else looks OK. Knowing that the card is receiving valid (uncorrupted) configuration data from the cable company may prevent unproductive troubleshooting like boosting signal strength.

Key fields on the Scientific Atlanta 'SA Cablecard CP Screen' (not the 'diagnostic' screen) on the TiVo in addition to the "CP Auth" status are the ECM ('Entitlement Control Message') count and EMM ('Entitlement Map/Management Message') count. 

EMM count field will change whenever the card receives a 'hit' that sends it info regarding what encrypted channels are mapped in your particular lineup. Based on my experience, if it is zero, you will probably receive ONLY 'basic cable' and 'clear' QAM broadcast SD and HD locals. You won't get the additional 'family' channels or any premiums. I don't know what the proper count should be (card 1 on my machine shows 84, card 2 shows 76). The remote tech today says that he's been advised to send multiple EMM 'hits' to insure a successful install.

If 'Auth Status' doesn't show 'CP Auth Received', with a nonzero EMM count you may receive the encrypted channels in your lineup, but only momentarily and will likely get the black screen showing the customer service number after a few seconds. This was cablecard 1's symptom in my machine. 

The ECM is a counter that will reset to zero whenever a channel is initially tuned, and for encrypted channels (i.e., those that are not on the basic tier) it will count up (incrementing once every few seconds) as long as the channel remains tuned.
Apparently it is some kind of encryption refresh signal. 

The 'Powerkey status' on the SA card is also helpful. When initially inserted, it will progressively change states, for example, from 'waiting for GBAM' (global broadcast authentication message) to 'Ready' as it is receiving data from the cable company. How fast it goes to 'Ready' seems to be related to how often the broadcast messages are sent by the cable company. If it does reach the 'Ready' state, odds are good that it is not getting corrupted messages through the cable (i.e., signal quality OK, TiVo S3 slot OK, etc.) but it doesn't say anything about whether the authorization data that is being sent has been correctly set up at the cableco end. And, as my experience with card # 2 seemed to show, the card could be in a 'Ready ' state and still not be 100% functional... on mine, the EMM count never bumped until the card was replaced.


----------



## dermanj

Trying to keep this from being a long story:

I had the "Waiting for CP Auth" problem on card #2, and just a couple channels would not work on card #2 (but card #1 was perfect, all channels working, "CP Auth Received").

The only problem-channels I could find on card #2 were 179 and 180. If I tried to record a program on those channels, if TiVo happened to use tuner #2, nothing would get recorded. It would show up as 0:00 partial.

On the Cablecard "test channels" screen for Cablecard #2, if I went to 179 or 180, sometimes it would let me see the broadcast for about a second and then it would go to the Cablecard status screen where it tells you to call customer service. Other times it would actually freeze the broadcast image (i.e., like as if I had paused the image).

Cablevision customer service gave me quite a runaround these past couple days (I'll spare you all the painful details) and they kept insisting they had to send a tech out to my house, but with recent posts in mind (dreamseason on 2/6/07 and Burdy on 2/7/07), I really pressed the issue, insisting that they let me talk to a supervisor or someone who knows how to completely remove the binding and then repeat the binding process for the Cablecard.

It took a fair amount of complaining on my part, but I finally was able to speak with a very nice gentleman yesterday afternoon who actually understood the problem. His name is Mr. Leander Harper and he is located at the Woodbury, NY call center.

I gave Mr. Harper the relevant ID numbers for the card (serial number starting with "PK" from the back of the card, Host ID number from the Tivo/Cablecard screen) -- and I asked him if he could please try to completely remove the binding and then repeat the binding process.

He called me back something like an hour later and said they did it. It took a few more minutes until the Tivo/Cablecard screen showed "CP Auth Recieved" -- and then a few more minutes after that until channels were working -- but now it seems to be working perfectly.

I bet they had originally made a typo on Host ID number -- something like that. I'll never know for sure, but it's working now, and Mr. Leander Harper was the Cablevision tech who made it happen, over the phone, within an hour or so, *without* anyone coming to my house!

Thank you Mr. Harper! And much thanks to dreamseason and Burdy!


----------



## aero_22

Now what?

Two installers for CV were here in NJ for 5 hours. Tried 5 different cable cards. CV cust service bound and unbound the cards repeated times.

I am only able to get analog channels (36/ESPN here in NJ) but no digital channels (CBS 2 and Fox 5 is broadcast in digital, and I was not able to receive, as well as no encrypted channels like HBO, etc).

I was on the phone with Tivo; they said that no one is available in upper level customer service till TUES. Tivo says it is the cable cards; CV thinks it is the Tivo

CV is going to come back tomorrow morning

I am trying a restart and delete everything now before the visit tomorrow.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

I cannot even believe how terrible Cablevision is. I simply cannot WAIT for Verizon FiOS TV to arrive in my area... 

I'm not going to give the full (and absolutely maddening) story of what has happened since the last update, but this morning a CV tech showed up and said there was a bent pin in CC slot 2 (gee, I can't imagine how that happened??? Could it possibly have been one of the 5 or 6 CV techs that did that to our $800+ TiVo box??? No WAY is it CV's fault! It must be TiVo's fault!) 

Needless to say, I am EXTREMELY unhappy -- we are receiving a new S3 and returning this one when that one arrives...can't wait to make that NEXT CV appointment to have the NEXT set of CC's installed...


----------



## dbenrosen

FIOS finally became available in my area just this week. I am investigating the cost. CV has been very helpful working on my issues, unlike many who have posted here. They have been working with TiVo to try to get a solution to my problem, which is the Authorization failing every few days. I want to switch because I think it will fix that problem and make the TiVo all that it should be, but I'm reluctant to do it and end up exactly where I am today.


----------



## dbenrosen

aero_22 said:


> Now what?
> 
> Two installers for CV were here in NJ for 5 hours. Tried 5 different cable cards. CV cust service bound and unbound the cards repeated times.
> 
> I am only able to get analog channels (36/ESPN here in NJ) but no digital channels (CBS 2 and Fox 5 is broadcast in digital, and I was not able to receive, as well as no encrypted channels like HBO, etc).
> 
> I was on the phone with Tivo; they said that no one is available in upper level customer service till TUES. Tivo says it is the cable cards; CV thinks it is the Tivo
> 
> CV is going to come back tomorrow morning
> 
> I am trying a restart and delete everything now before the visit tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions?


This is definitely an authorization of the CableCARDs issue. If you go to teh CP Status screen, does it say CP Failure? The bahavior you describe is such where the CableCARDs are not authorized. This is most definitely a CV issue with the CableCARDs.


----------



## aero_22

Originally Posted by aero_22
Now what?

Two installers for CV were here in NJ for 5 hours. Tried 5 different cable cards. CV cust service bound and unbound the cards repeated times.

I am only able to get analog channels (36/ESPN here in NJ) but no digital channels (CBS 2 and Fox 5 is broadcast in digital, and I was not able to receive, as well as no encrypted channels like HBO, etc).

I was on the phone with Tivo; they said that no one is available in upper level customer service till TUES. Tivo says it is the cable cards; CV thinks it is the Tivo

CV is going to come back tomorrow morning

I am trying a restart and delete everything now before the visit tomorrow.

Any suggestions?



dbenrosen said:


> This is definitely an authorization of the CableCARDs issue. If you go to teh CP Status screen, does it say CP Failure? The bahavior you describe is such where the CableCARDs are not authorized. This is most definitely a CV issue with the CableCARDs.


Update:
1) Did clear/delete eveything (without CCs in S3).
2) I called CV CS myself (called the 888-705-7171, asked for CC expert). Note that during my install yesterday, the installers called their local dispatch (local NJ number)and waited 40 min to get someone. When I called the 888, I got someone in 2 min. Not sure if I was able to get someone since I called late afternoon rather than the installers calling early morning, or if the 888 number is reserved for CC installs?

3) We unbound/bound both cards.

Now I have the following:
4) CC1
-It appears I have all channels, immediate access to them. However, when I believe I am using CC1 on Live TV, and navigate to a new channel (ie one I have not visted), I get a CC2 copy-protection error page. If I hit clear, it removes the CP notify page and I am able to view the channel. SO, I hit Live TV (to switch tuners), but I will run across a new channel, and I get a CC2 CP notify page? When you are viewing Live TV, is there any indication on the Tivo which tuner I am using?? I cannot find.

-On CC1 menu page, the Host/Binding Screen says "to view copy-protected prgrams, please report.....

-On CC1 menu page, The Copy-Protection screen says "current status waiting for validation" and for the Validated CableCard ID (hex), it is "N/A", the Validated HOST ID (hex) it is "N/A"and Validation EMM since boot: None.

5) CC2
- It appears I am getting all the channels, but will run into the "copy-protection report" screen for CC2. I hit clear, and the channel is then available to me.

-On CC2 menu page, the Host/Binding Screen says "There is a technical problem witH your equipment. Please report the following error: "(52) Error during CCI exchange" for CC ID xxxxxxxxxxxx Host ID xxxxxxxxxxxxx. Call 1-888-705-7171

-On CC2 menu page, The Copy-Protection screen says "(52) Error during CCI Exchange" and for the Validated CableCard ID (hex), it is a LONG STRING OF NUMBERS, the Validated HOST ID (hex) IS A LONG STRING and Validation EMM since boot: LONG STRING OF NUMBERS

In summary:
CC1 is being shown as unbound on my S3, and does not have any Validated Cable Card/HostID hex numbers showing, but it looks like I am getting all the channels.

CC2 has error messages on the bind and CP screens, and I am getting CC2 copy-protection report black screens, but if I hit clear, I get the channel. Note that on any of the CP report screens, it is ALWAYS CC2, not CC1.

Roll truck # 2 guy just called before his arrival. I mentioned that I did things after my install yesterday and I am much better than where they left it. I mentioned the Error 52 message. He knows what to do for CC2 (thinks it is a channel mapping problem - asked if I get Playboy or PPV). He is coming in a 1/2 hr. Will keep everyone updated....


----------



## aero_22

UPDATE # 2 - RESOLVED!!

1) Two senior CV techs came this morning. CC1 was bad and replaced.
2) Rebound the cards via local dispatch
3) Went through guided setup again. When it asked if I receive channel 1 (Preview channel), the tech told Tivo to check another channel. It asked for 23, and the tech said to check another channel. We repeated this 5x or so, until Tivo said it is not sure which Cable package I received. When it asked if I was in Morris County 520/750, I said yes, but then the first cable lineup Tivo offered (Cablevision basic) was missing channels 23-100. I said NO and then it offered Cablevision Extended and channels 23-100 were populated. I chose that lineup.

From my experience:
1) I had used the Tivo with just the RF in before the 1st cablecard install attempt. I should have done a clear and delete everything before the first CC install.

2) There were likely bad cablecards in the mix of cards during the first install, which made the binding process frustrating for the local installers and the CV customer service people and gave the impression that perhaps my Tivo was perhaps broken.

3) I did a Clear and Delete everything myself between the 1st and 2nd install, then loaded the CC cards myself. This gave me most channels, but CC1 was not properly bound.

I believe the clear and delete everything wiped out any settings Tivo had when I used the S3 BEFORE the first CC install. So, my suggestion is that even though Tivo says you can use the S3 without CCs, if you want to avoid headaches, just connect the S3 to your TV right before your CC install, and DONT go through guided setup until the tech is in your house.

If you used the Tivo pre-install, be sure to Clear and Delete Everything before the CC install.

CV did a great job on this - I appreciated the efforts on the first install attempt and very happy with the conclusion to all of this in the 2nd install.

The two senior techs here in Morris County were very professional and knew exactly what to do to get the Tivo up and running this morning.

The S3 is awesome - pic quality is so clear and having DD 5.1 rocks.



aero_22 said:


> Originally Posted by aero_22
> Now what?
> 
> Two installers for CV were here in NJ for 5 hours. Tried 5 different cable cards. CV cust service bound and unbound the cards repeated times.
> 
> I am only able to get analog channels (36/ESPN here in NJ) but no digital channels (CBS 2 and Fox 5 is broadcast in digital, and I was not able to receive, as well as no encrypted channels like HBO, etc).
> 
> I was on the phone with Tivo; they said that no one is available in upper level customer service till TUES. Tivo says it is the cable cards; CV thinks it is the Tivo
> 
> CV is going to come back tomorrow morning
> 
> I am trying a restart and delete everything now before the visit tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Update:
> 1) Did clear/delete eveything (without CCs in S3).
> 2) I called CV CS myself (called the 888-705-7171, asked for CC expert). Note that during my install yesterday, the installers called their local dispatch (local NJ number)and waited 40 min to get someone. When I called the 888, I got someone in 2 min. Not sure if I was able to get someone since I called late afternoon rather than the installers calling early morning, or if the 888 number is reserved for CC installs?
> 
> 3) We unbound/bound both cards.
> 
> Now I have the following:
> 4) CC1
> -It appears I have all channels, immediate access to them. However, when I believe I am using CC1 on Live TV, and navigate to a new channel (ie one I have not visted), I get a CC2 copy-protection error page. If I hit clear, it removes the CP notify page and I am able to view the channel. SO, I hit Live TV (to switch tuners), but I will run across a new channel, and I get a CC2 CP notify page? When you are viewing Live TV, is there any indication on the Tivo which tuner I am using?? I cannot find.
> 
> -On CC1 menu page, the Host/Binding Screen says "to view copy-protected prgrams, please report.....
> 
> -On CC1 menu page, The Copy-Protection screen says "current status waiting for validation" and for the Validated CableCard ID (hex), it is "N/A", the Validated HOST ID (hex) it is "N/A"and Validation EMM since boot: None.
> 
> 5) CC2
> - It appears I am getting all the channels, but will run into the "copy-protection report" screen for CC2. I hit clear, and the channel is then available to me.
> 
> -On CC2 menu page, the Host/Binding Screen says "There is a technical problem witH your equipment. Please report the following error: "(52) Error during CCI exchange" for CC ID xxxxxxxxxxxx Host ID xxxxxxxxxxxxx. Call 1-888-705-7171
> 
> -On CC2 menu page, The Copy-Protection screen says "(52) Error during CCI Exchange" and for the Validated CableCard ID (hex), it is a LONG STRING OF NUMBERS, the Validated HOST ID (hex) IS A LONG STRING and Validation EMM since boot: LONG STRING OF NUMBERS
> 
> In summary:
> CC1 is being shown as unbound on my S3, and does not have any Validated Cable Card/HostID hex numbers showing, but it looks like I am getting all the channels.
> 
> CC2 has error messages on the bind and CP screens, and I am getting CC2 copy-protection report black screens, but if I hit clear, I get the channel. Note that on any of the CP report screens, it is ALWAYS CC2, not CC1.
> 
> Roll truck # 2 guy just called before his arrival. I mentioned that I did things after my install yesterday and I am much better than where they left it. I mentioned the Error 52 message. He knows what to do for CC2 (thinks it is a channel mapping problem - asked if I get Playboy or PPV). He is coming in a 1/2 hr. Will keep everyone updated....


----------



## pl1

aero_22 said:


> If you used the Tivo pre-install, be sure to Clear and Delete Everything before the CC install.


If that was really needed, it would be in the cableCARD instructions. Anyhow, my install went totally smooth. I set up my TiVo without the cableCARDS, had Comcast install them, and redid my setup. Worked first try. No special tricks. Your situation is most likely a cableco problem.


----------



## cwolfey

If the unit is reset or the power goes out with both cards in..it definitely gets all messed up: missing channels, initializing etc..

I find that if I unplug the unit for a couple minutes wait for it to reboot and then insert the cards again just like the install..one at a time

Everything works good after that.

I am on Cablevision Hauppauge


----------



## ivorycassiopeia

We have had a WORKING S3 for about a week now!!! Yay!!!  

After all of the stress, returning our damaged TiVo box for a new one, and threatening to cancel all of our Cablevision/Optimum services, we finally got a manager that cared, and a competent tech to install the CableCARDs...he also ran a new wire from the pole to the house to increase signal strength. 

We did use one poster's advice when going through guided setup -- saying no to each channel suggestion until it asked which Cablevision line-up we had -- then we chose the extended, which allowed all of the correct channels to show up in the guide. 

Until something else goes wrong, no more rants from me!


----------



## Burt Spielman

Last weekend, CC2 was "flaky," with random channel outages and equally random displays of the gray screen stating "To view copy-protected ." Then suddenly (or coincidentally), CC1 began to act up in a worse manner. This time, the gray screen reported "error 52, waiting for CCI exchange" and, after running the Guided Setup, TiVo was unable to retrieve guide data for many channels (I think because it didn't know these channels even existed).

My Sunday call to Cablevision brought the tech out the next day. He happened to be the guy who had made the initial installation last December, and he was significantly more familiar with TiVo/CableCard installations and issues than he had been months earlier. (All eight of his client calls on Monday were CableCard-related, by the way.)

First of all, he said that he was carrying NDS CableCards that had new firmware. Instead of monkeying around with the now error-prone CC1 and with the unreliable CC2, he decided to replace them with the new cards. He did say that, if CC1 was exhibiting trouble, CC2 would not be reliable.

In any case, after unbinding, then rebinding both cards, and insisting that his dispatcher office get all the numbers absolutely correct, we got an 04 blocked message. They said it was some sort of accounting issue with my account. While the tech stood by, I cleared up the issue (an error on CV's part), and he attempted unbinding and binding again.

This time, both cards showed "validated." I had never seen this reported before--always "waiting for validation." When he heard this, even though he made the initial installation, he said it was probable the cards were never properly bound (binded?) in the first place. I'll repeat--I had never seen either card report "validated" on the gray screen.

Now, to the Guided Setup:

The tech (Steve, #219) called one of his colleagues (Jim) to nursemaid me through a variation of the Guided Setup technique. They did not want me to accept "Cablevision of Morris 520/750" (I think these numbers are correct) because that choice defaults to basic cable, with many channels missing. He suggested that I instead decline all answers ("I'm not sure.") to the channel lineup questions until the TiVo reported that it had four possible choices for my zip code. These were two Cablevision and two Verizon FIOS lineups, basic digital and extended digital in each case. He suggested I choose CV extended, then let the TiVo do its thing.

On the first try, some of the channels did not show up correctly; that is, they had the incorrect channel number assigned to them. And, when the TiVo finally displayed video after the Setup, the channel guide was all messed up.

However, I decided to rerun the Guided Setup, again declining all channel questions, and, this time, all went correctly.

That was Monday, after about three or four hours of effort. I'm happy to report that all is well since: both cards remain "validated" and I have had no discernable problems.

Several other items worth mentioning re Cablevision: The tech gives high marks to TiVo as being one of the few manufacturers with a commitment to pursuing these CableCard problems. He doesn't have a lot of kind things to say about various TV manufacturers, for example.

Both the tech who visited, Steve, and his on-the-phone colleague, Jim, called me back Monday night or Tuesday morning to ensure things were all right. And, Steve left me his supervisor's (Allen, who also called me) phone number, should I ever run into trouble and need for Steve or one of his other "CableCard-savvy" colleagues to return.


----------



## TivoInNY

Burt Spielman said:


> Both the tech who visited, Steve, and his on-the-phone colleague, Jim, called me back Monday night or Tuesday morning to ensure things were all right. And, Steve left me his supervisor's (Allen, who also called me) phone number, should I ever run into trouble and need for Steve or one of his other "CableCard-savvy" colleagues to return.


I don't know if it's FIOS or what, but Cablevision seems to be trying a lot harder lately (at least in NY/NJ), don't they? I'll still never forgive them for the years of abuse (and the whole YES Network thing), but still, it's nice to see.

Now, if only we could get Discovery HD to replace some of the less useful HD stations we have in our lineup...


----------



## dbenrosen

Burt Spielman said:


> First of all, he said that he was carrying NDS CableCards that had new firmware.


Were the original cards NDS as well, or were they SA? I thought Cablevision was only using SA cards.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dbenrosen said:


> Were the original cards NDS as well, or were they SA? I thought Cablevision was only using SA cards.


Some people have reported that Cablevision is using NDS cards in some area(s). I think mostly in Jersey.


----------



## Burt Spielman

dbenrosen said:


> Were the original cards NDS as well, or were they SA? I thought Cablevision was only using SA cards.


Yes, the originals were NDS, too. All of the techs who have visited have said they're the only kind they've ever seen.


----------



## compuz1

Burt Spielman said:


> Yes, the originals were NDS, too. All of the techs who have visited have said they're the only kind they've ever seen.


CV Woodbury has ONLY been using the NDS cards which have an abysmal failure rate. I will be posting the saga of my experience with CV very soon (recently left them)...


----------



## lyfsagft

I hope I can get some advice here. I did search for what I am assuming is the problem: no live TV after cable setup but I got nothin --- or everything!

Here's the sad story.

I am on Cablevision on Long Island (Western Suffolk near Port Jeff and Stony Brook). Got the S3 on Saturday and did the guided setup but did NOT plug the RF from the cable into the unit because 1) The Tivo insert didn't say I had to and 2) It was stuck. I did everything else. I've had Tivo since 2001 and had researched this very carefully so I'm pretty sure I did my homework and all was as it should be.

Cable guy got here this morning. Nice guy. Said the cable strength was very low at the street. Ok, but I already had the Cablevision DVR working so what was the problem? He installed the cards anyway and said the signal was too low and while he couldn't correct it at the street, he did say the original install was routed all around the outside of the house so he re-routed that line and took out an unneccessary splitter.

I went through the guided setup again.

According to this nice guy, the cable now showed good strength, the cards were fine, but since I did nothave the RF cable plugged into the Tivo for at least 24 hours before he got there, I would get no TV for a day or so. I asked him to input it directly into the back of the TV (A Samsung 46" DLP) which he did and the SP was fine. But when he plugged it back into the Tivo, again --- nothing but gray screen.

I went through the guided setup AGAIN.

By this time the guy was here for 3 hours. I was tired, he was tired. He said I had to go through the guided setup again which I did for at least the 3rd time.

Now I not only don't get a gray screen, I get "unsupported mode". If this was a signal issue, wouldn't the TV report "No signal or weak signal" as it does when the DVD source is selected but the DVD player is turned off?

System information reports I have 8.1.1x ver, recognizes the Coax is in, had the correct date and time, notes that cablecard slots 1 and 2 are active, and everything else looks good.

When I go to each cable card settings and test channels, I get that "not supported mode" message again. and the screen turns black and go get back to Tivo I have to press the Tivo button. It's almost like it's on the wrong resolution or something....

What else should I try? If I reset the system, will it unbind the cable cards? Do I have to get an installer back out here? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pl1

lyfsagft said:


> What else should I try? If I reset the system, will it unbind the cable cards? Do I have to get an installer back out here? Thanks for the help!


Have you tried with no cableCARDS? Do you have the cableco coax in the right input? There are two, one for cable and one for OTA antenna.


----------



## lyfsagft

I don't know if it was dumb luck or what, but the thought of it being a resolution problem led me back to the video output settings which I had set to NATIVE.

Well, my TV doesn't like that.

I'm still fooling with what will look best, but I now have all channels!

Thanks! :up:


----------



## PetiePal

Help! Having a very similar problem.

Got my series 3 a week or so ago, activated it this morning with the lifetime subscription, and then the Cablevision guy came this afternoon. He activated both cards but the channels only went up to 22. 23 and up all were blank. I did a clear and reset above like recommended and now only the 1st card even gives me up to 22. The 2cd doesn't recognize anything.

Any suggestions? I couldn't keep him here that long and if I would be able to resolve it over the phone with Cablevision I'd really rather than have to sacrifice time to meet a cable guy. 

I followed the CableCard instructions to a t. Put the first card in, which was already activated, then tried testing the channels....

I was hoping this would have gone smoothly...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

PetiePal said:


> Help! Having a very similar problem.
> 
> Got my series 3 a week or so ago, activated it this morning with the lifetime subscription, and then the Cablevision guy came this afternoon. He activated both cards but the channels only went up to 22. 23 and up all were blank. I did a clear and reset above like recommended and now only the 1st card even gives me up to 22. The 2cd doesn't recognize anything.
> 
> Any suggestions? I couldn't keep him here that long and if I would be able to resolve it over the phone with Cablevision I'd really rather than have to sacrifice time to meet a cable guy.
> 
> I followed the CableCard instructions to a t. Put the first card in, which was already activated, then tried testing the channels....
> 
> I was hoping this would have gone smoothly...


Are thet CCs SA branded? It sounds like you aren't getting the encrypted channels. What is the status of the cards in the TiVos CC diagnostic screens?

If the cards are showing that they are authorized, you can call customer service, and ask them to "hit" the cards.

If the cards aren't properly bound, you will need to ask fo a CC specialist, and they will be able to bind the cards for you. I don't think this particular department is there past 7:00 PM though ....

Keep us posted.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

lyfsagft said:


> I don't know if it was dumb luck or what, but the thought of it being a resolution problem led me back to the video output settings which I had set to NATIVE.
> 
> Well, my TV doesn't like that.
> 
> I'm still fooling with what will look best, but I now have all channels!
> 
> Thanks! :up:


Inn your first post, you mentioned "unsupported mode". From what I have been able to ascertain, this is actually a message that appears in the CC screens when the CC firmware is updating. We recently killed two cable cards because we pulled them out before the update was finished. I believe there is supposed to be a "spinning wheel" that displays when the firmware is upgrading, but we didn't get it on the two cards we ruined, and the next two cards we tried.

I mentioned to the tech that the firmware might be updating, so after installing the third card, he agreed to wait. Eventually (app. 10 mins) the diagnostic screens showed the necessary information (host ID etc.), and he called to bind the cards. I then received a message that I had to rerun guided setup. I did, and then we installed the last card with the same results.

I have a bad feeling that some of the unsuccessful installs are a result of incomplete firmware updates. The Tivo doesn't always display this information, so it appears that the card isn't working.


----------



## Burt Spielman

PetiePal said:


> Help! Having a very similar problem.
> 
> Got my series 3 a week or so ago, activated it this morning with the lifetime subscription, and then the Cablevision guy came this afternoon. He activated both cards but the channels only went up to 22. 23 and up all were blank. I did a clear and reset above like recommended and now only the 1st card even gives me up to 22. The 2cd doesn't recognize anything.
> 
> Any suggestions? I couldn't keep him here that long and if I would be able to resolve it over the phone with Cablevision I'd really rather than have to sacrifice time to meet a cable guy.
> 
> I followed the CableCard instructions to a t. Put the first card in, which was already activated, then tried testing the channels....
> 
> I was hoping this would have gone smoothly...


Please see my March 3 post in this thread. There's a Cablevision variation to the standard Guided Setup routine that may help you. By all means, ensure that both cards are validated.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Burt Spielman said:


> Please see my March 3 post in this thread. There's a Cablevision variation to the standard Guided Setup routine that may help you. By all means, ensure that both cards are validated.


Here is the link to Burt's post.

EDIT: Please note that in Burt's area, Cablevision is using NDS CCs. Most of the Cablevision system uses Scientific Atlanta equipment.

The Guided Setup variation can be used on any system - it is not specific to Cablevision. As an alternative, you can always add channels to the lineup after you have completed guided Setup although the way Burt suggested is probably easier from the get go.


----------



## Burt Spielman

DCIFRTHS said:


> Here is the link to Burt's post.
> 
> EDIT: Please note that in Burt's area, Cablevision is using NDS CCs. Most of the Cablevision system uses Scientific Atlanta equipment.
> 
> The Guided Setup variation can be used on any system - it is not specific to Cablevision. As an alternative, you can always add channels to the lineup after you have completed guided Setup although the way Burt suggested is probably easier from the get go.


Thanks for posting the link. Had I been able to take the time when I replied, I'd have done so myself.


----------



## aero_22

PetiePal - I had the same issue and the solution posted in Burt's 3/3/07 was similar to what I had used to resolve - choosing a different channel lineup. Good luck.


----------



## PHILBX

PetiePal, I think I had the same problem as you; the missing channels above 22 with what I recall is the CV silver package. After CV blamed it on the S3, TiVo sent me a replacement. Same problem. I finally got a TiVo tech that had me say "yes" to whether I got channel 1 during the guided setup. That resolved the problem. The CV channel line up card doesn't list a channel 1. How would anyone know that it was in the line up? Hope this helps.


----------



## suzook

cablevision of long island now does not offer support for cablecards in s3 tivos. i just got off the phone with them, and they said call tivo, we cant help you. i say [email protected] cablevision, hello vz fios. i cannot beleive this.


----------



## dbenrosen

suzook said:


> cablevision of long island now does not offer support for cablecards in s3 tivos. i just got off the phone with them, and they said call tivo, we cant help you. i say [email protected] cablevision, hello vz fios. i cannot beleive this.


Sure they do. They have to. The CSR you spoke with is a moron.

But feel free to move on over to FIOS.


----------



## CVtech

suzook said:


> cablevision of long island now does not offer support for cablecards in s3 tivos. i just got off the phone with them, and they said call tivo, we cant help you. i say [email protected] cablevision, hello vz fios. i cannot beleive this.


whoever you talked to had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## CVtech

TivoInNY said:


> I don't know if it's FIOS or what, but Cablevision seems to be trying a lot harder lately (at least in NY/NJ), don't they? I'll still never forgive them for the years of abuse (and the whole YES Network thing), but still, it's nice to see.
> 
> Now, if only we could get Discovery HD to replace some of the less useful HD stations we have in our lineup...


Just to clarify we do have Discovery HD as well as National Geographic HD. Our two newest channels.


----------



## drew2k

CVtech said:


> Just to clarify we do have Discovery HD as well as National Geographic HD. Our two newest channels.


But full disclosure: Discovery HD is available if you get any HD channels, while National Geographic HD is only available to Premium Subscribers. Correct?


----------



## CVtech

drew2k said:


> But full disclosure: Discovery HD is available if you get any HD channels, while National Geographic HD is only available to Premium Subscribers. Correct?


Discovery HD is included as long as you have at the least the family package, 1 step up from the basic service (ch's 2-23), National geographic HD is part of the iO package, which if you get any iO box your gonna get that package. Cablevision is one of the few companies that doesnt charge you extra to recieve HD channels.


----------



## drew2k

CVtech said:


> Discovery HD is included as long as you have at the least the family package, 1 step up from the basic service (ch's 2-23), National geographic HD is part of the iO package, which if you get any iO box your gonna get that package. Cablevision is one of the few companies that doesnt charge you extra to recieve HD channels.


Not entirely! 

I have the iO box, the SA8300-HD, but don't have the iO package - I only have Family. Every CSR I have spoken to says that if I want NGCHD, I have to pay $9.95 extra a month to get the iO Digital Package, which includes about 100 digitial channels and the NGCHD channel. So ... Cablevision IS charging extra to get an HD channel. (At least this one.)


----------



## dbenrosen

Not to defend CV, but they are charging you for the digital package, not HD. Most cable companies charge one price for the digital tier and then an additional charge for the HD channels.


----------



## drew2k

But, to split hairs, which I have obviously been doing, NGC in HD is PART of the Digital package, so you ARE being charged for this HD channel. I am not being charged anything extra right now to receive YES-HD, Discover-HD, INHD/Mojo, and all the local broadcast networks in HD, but if I want NGC in HD, I have to pay more money. This is contrary to CV's post, which states that Cablevision does not charge extra to receive HD channels. His post should be updated to state that Cablevision does not charge extra to receive *most* HD channels.


----------



## Brighton Line

dbenrosen said:


> Not to defend CV, but they are charging you for the digital package, not HD. Most cable companies charge one price for the digital tier and then an additional charge for the HD channels.


But CV makes up for it on their $5 charge for "Premium Channels" on a 2nd Box.


----------



## dbenrosen

In my area CV is only charging $1.50 for the additional outlet, which includes the premium channels.


----------



## CVtech

Brighton Line said:


> But CV makes up for it on their $5 charge for "Premium Channels" on a 2nd Box.


Sounds like your being charged for an additional outlet. Prices are different in all areas.


----------



## CVtech

drew2k said:


> But, to split hairs, which I have obviously been doing, NGC in HD is PART of the Digital package, so you ARE being charged for this HD channel. I am not being charged anything extra right now to receive YES-HD, Discover-HD, INHD/Mojo, and all the local broadcast networks in HD, but if I want NGC in HD, I have to pay more money. This is contrary to CV's post, which states that Cablevision does not charge extra to receive HD channels. His post should be updated to state that Cablevision does not charge extra to receive *most* HD channels.


Depends on how you look at it. Because you have digital boxes you should have been given a digital package which means you would have that channel. But its seems more recently they have been allowing people to remove the digital packages to cut the cost of their bill. I'm sure if enough people bring it up they will move the NGHD Ch. in with the rest of the HD channels. CV likes to brag how they dont make you pay extra for HD channels.


----------



## Brighton Line

CVtech said:


> Sounds like your being charged for an additional outlet. Prices are different in all areas.


I'm being charged Premium Programming on Additional Outlets $5.00, that is in addtion to the:

Digital Cable Box$6.03
Remote Control$0.22
For each box (I have two).

If I didn't pay that I would not have any of the "Silver Package" premium channels like HBO on the box in the bedroom.


----------



## dbenrosen

Brighton Line said:


> Remote Control$0.22 For each box (I have two).


If you use a universal remote, return the remote to CV. Or if you are using your TiVo (S2 or S3) to control the STB, return at least one of the remotes. If the STBs are both SA(which is very likely), one remote will control both boxes. At one point I had three boxes and no remotes for them because I was using my universal one. It wasn't the money; it was the principle.


----------



## softwall

Cablevision finally got it together and it was worth the wait.

1st installer spent 90 mins and left saying all was working. Unfortunately he did not check the channel line-up. No channels above 22.

2nd installer spent 30 mins. Found the cable cards not registered.

3rd installer got it right. I had printed instructions and we worked though it together.

Love the Series 3 and am adding esata this week.

Anyone want a Dual Tuner, 400MB, lifetime service Tivo?


----------



## Fourthman

If you have Comcast in NJ (specifically the Union/Verona Comcast) you need to speak to the supervisor Robert Young. I was ready for problems (thanks to everyone here) and I refused a truck roll. They finally told me about Robert - the Comcast Supervisor who owns a Series 3. 3 weeks later and everything is working great!


----------



## shaown

So are we getting Versus/Golf next week?
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## Carlos_E

I got a message on my Tivo today that said Encore channel 83 is no longer available. Did they move it to a new channel or is it switched digital?


----------



## mad6c

Wasn't this in two place 8x something and 3xx?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Carlos_E said:


> I got a message on my Tivo today that said Encore channel 83 is no longer available. Did they move it to a new channel or is it switched digital?


I got this message too. In my area, Encore is on channel 357.


----------



## mbernste

Carlos_E said:


> I got a message on my Tivo today that said Encore channel 83 is no longer available. Did they move it to a new channel or is it switched digital?


I still have Encore on 83, but I seem to be missing Starz on 81, but I am getting the HD version.


----------



## dbenrosen

They moved/are moving the movie channels up into the 300s where all the other extra movie channels (HBOW, HBO Family, etc.).

We should be getting Vs. HD/Golf HD early next week. It was originally scheduled for this week but was postponed, probably to allow us to miss the entire NHL playoffs in HD.


----------



## Carlos_E

mbernste said:


> I still have Encore on 83, but I seem to be missing Starz on 81, but I am getting the HD version.


When I try to tune in channel 83 I get an error saying there is no channel and a blank black screen. I have cablevision in Brooklyn.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Carlos_E said:


> When I try to tune in channel 83 I get an error saying there is no channel and a blank black screen. I have cablevision in Brooklyn.


I think that the NJ lineup is different from many other areas. I'm not sure where you are Carlos, but I am in Westchester, and I get the Independent Film Channel on 83.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dbenrosen said:


> They moved/are moving the movie channels up into the 300s where all the other extra movie channels (HBOW, HBO Family, etc.).


That's a logical move.



dbenrosen said:


> We should be getting Vs. HD/Golf HD early next week. It was originally scheduled for this week but was postponed, probably to allow us to miss the entire NHL playoffs in HD.


At the risk of advertising my ignorance, what programming does "Versus" carry?


----------



## CharlesH

DCIFRTHS said:


> At the risk of advertising my ignorance, what programming does "Versus" carry?


Sports. As in Team A _vs_ Team B. Like the Hockey playoffs which seem to rotate between Fox Sports and Versus


----------



## dbenrosen

Versus is the national cable network for the NHL (NBC is the network). Versus used to the OLN (Outdoor Life Network). They carry the Tour de France (along with other professional cycling events), Prefessional Rodeo (if you're into that), The America's Cup (sailing, might be called the Louis Vitton Cup now), etc.

The SD version of Versus is going to be moved out of its current location (408) down to the 140's where the other free extra sports channels (Fox Soccer Channel, ESPN News) are, along with the SD version of the Golf Channel which currently is part of the sports pak you have to pay for.


----------



## paladin732

Hey, I just got a replacement unit and cablevision wants me to bring the s3 box into the walkin center with the cable cards... does this sound right? It doesnt make sense to me

anyone know of a way to get them to pair the cards with the new box via the phone?(Keep in mind everything happened after i spent 20 minutes convincing a rep that this was not an issue with tivo)


----------



## Lensman

CVtech said:


> Depends on how you look at it. Because you have digital boxes you should have been given a digital package which means you would have that channel. But its seems more recently they have been allowing people to remove the digital packages to cut the cost of their bill. I'm sure if enough people bring it up they will move the NGHD Ch. in with the rest of the HD channels. CV likes to brag how they dont make you pay extra for HD channels.


I just wanted to chime in that I'm in an area where we were "forced" to get digital boxes. I'm guessing this is because CV is dropping analog cable completely from the signal in order to reclaim the bandwidth.

I got to stay on a plan that gave me all my original Family Plan channels and also had a bunch of new HD channels as well. This is not an IO plan. (But it is a digital plan according to the discounts I'm getting on OptimumOnline and OptimumVoice.)

BTW, I just got an S3. Can anyone tell me what the best lineup is for me? As I said, I'm on the Family Plan with a digital lineup and want my HD channels.


----------



## dbenrosen

paladin732 said:


> Hey, I just got a replacement unit and cablevision wants me to bring the s3 box into the walkin center with the cable cards... does this sound right? It doesnt make sense to me
> 
> anyone know of a way to get them to pair the cards with the new box via the phone?(Keep in mind everything happened after i spent 20 minutes convincing a rep that this was not an issue with tivo)


You should not have to bring the S3 anywhere. I bet they think you are talking about one of their boxes.

You can get it paired over the phone, if you work hard at it. I haven't had it done in a while and when I did it I got inside help from over at the Cablevision Yahoo news group. They may have changed it recently and would allow you to do it over the phone. Just ask for a supervisor and try that route first.


----------



## krstone

Just got a letter in the mail from CV saying that I will not be able
to continue receiving the MLB package with cablecards. The letter says
to exchange my cablecards for a digital box.

Well, isn't that just swell.

I am getting the MLB package just fine now with cablecards. Why the
change?

Just another move to piss of the customer. Grrrrrrrr.

Ken


----------



## DCIFRTHS

krstone said:


> Just got a letter in the mail from CV saying that I will not be able
> to continue receiving the MLB package with cablecards. The letter says
> to exchange my cablecards for a digital box.
> 
> Well, isn't that just swell.
> 
> I am getting the MLB package just fine now with cablecards. Why the
> change?
> 
> Just another move to piss of the customer. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ken


It sounds like Cablevision is moving the MLB package to SDV in your area 

What general area are you located in?


----------



## krstone

DCIFRTHS said:


> It sounds like Cablevision is moving the MLB package to SDV in your area
> 
> What general area are you located in?


Connecticut


----------



## danbee46

After reading about the problems many of you have had with Cablevision and the installation of CableCards, I was really worried. However, this morning the cable guy arrived at about 11 am and was finished in less than an hour with everything running perfectly. He had only installed one S3 previously, but seemed knowledgeble about the machine. Now if only I could get the wireless adapter to work.....


----------



## DCIFRTHS

danbee46 said:


> After reading about the problems many of you have had with Cablevision and the installation of CableCards, I was really worried. However, this morning the cable guy arrived at about 11 am and was finished in less than an hour with everything running perfectly. He had only installed one S3 previously, but seemed knowledgeble about the machine. Now if only I could get the wireless adapter to work.....


Enjoy using your new S3 

... and for anyone else that is worried about using an S3 with Cablevision, I can also report good results here in Westchester.


----------



## Michael Scott

I bought a Series 3 Tivo on Monday. The Cablevision installer arrived on Wednesday to install the 2 cable cards. It was the worst experience I've ever had with an installer.

He told me that he hated cable cards, that they're annoying, dumb and unreliable and that I was wasting his time. He wanted to know why I bought such an expensive DVR when the Cablevision 8300 was proven technology, etc.

To top it all off, both cable cards he brought with him were defective. Then he said, "See what I'm saying?" as if that somehow proved his point. Well, who was the one who arrived at my house with 2 defective cards?

Nice.

Fortunately, I was able to get another appointment the next day and the same guy came back out with 2 new cable cards and everything seems to be working fine now.

All in all, it was an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Carlos_E

Michael Scott said:


> I bought a Series 3 Tivo on Monday. The Cablevision installer arrived on Wednesday to install the 2 cable cards. It was the worst experience I've ever had with an installer.
> 
> He told me that he hated cable cards, that they're annoying, dumb and unreliable and that I was wasting his time. He wanted to know why I bought such an expensive DVR when the Cablevision 8300 was proven technology, etc.
> 
> To top it all off, both cable cards he brought with him were defective. Then he said, "See what I'm saying?" as if that somehow proved his point. Well, who was the one who arrived at my house with 2 defective cards?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to get another appointment the next day and the same guy came back out with 2 new cable cards and everything seems to be working fine now.
> 
> All in all, it was an unpleasant experience.


I would have told the guy to shut up. He's getting paid to install cable cards, not give you lip!


----------



## DeathRider

Michael Scott said:


> I bought a Series 3 Tivo on Monday. The Cablevision installer arrived on Wednesday to install the 2 cable cards. It was the worst experience I've ever had with an installer.
> 
> He told me that he hated cable cards, that they're annoying, dumb and unreliable and that I was wasting his time. He wanted to know why I bought such an expensive DVR when the Cablevision 8300 was proven technology, etc.
> 
> To top it all off, both cable cards he brought with him were defective. Then he said, "See what I'm saying?" as if that somehow proved his point. Well, who was the one who arrived at my house with 2 defective cards?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to get another appointment the next day and the same guy came back out with 2 new cable cards and everything seems to be working fine now.
> 
> All in all, it was an unpleasant experience.


After the install, youshould have given him a quick demo to show why the S3 outshines the 8300...


----------



## suzook

Michael Scott said:


> He told me that he hated cable cards, that they're annoying, dumb and unreliable and that I was wasting his time.


how are you wasting his time? this is his job, and gets paid a salary. if it wernt for me and you with upgrades or problems, he wouldnt have a job.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Michael Scott said:


> ... He told me that he hated cable cards, that they're annoying, dumb and unreliable and that I was wasting his time. He wanted to know why I bought such an expensive DVR when the Cablevision 8300 was proven technology, etc. ...


This is something that you should report to Cablevision. You should not be subject to this type of rhetoric when you are paying money for service from a company (the actual installation) on top of the monthly fees that they receive from you. Very unprofessional


----------



## Graeber

I am having some serious woes with my Series 3 and Cablevision of Long Island. The tech came and told me he knows all about the Series 3 (even has one himself) and it should be no problem. After doing his thing and speaking with dispatch and re-trying things for over an hour, both cards said they were activated but no channels showed up when doing "Test Channels" (except the few analog channels). At this point, he said he thinks it is a problem with the TiVo and they can't do anything more. However, his dispatch said it might work in 1.5 hours. 

Well, it didn't work in 1.5 hours, but it did actually start working about 6 hours later. But now I am seeing some weird stuff. Twice today, I have come back and turned on my TiVO and the screen from TiVo is completely black and does not respond to the remote. The LED says it is recording and shows the correct time, but no mattter what button I press it doesn't do anything and the TiVo doesn't show that it is receiving the remote signal. 

So I unplugged the TiVo and eventually it started working again. 

1st question: How long after a reboot should the channels start working? For me, it takes about 5 minutes and when I go to Live TV, it says "Aquiring Channel Information" or something like that. 
Is this normal? Also, after a reboot the CableCard screen shows the activation status. is this normal?

I am thinking my cards are flakey. Anyone have any idea?

-Graeber


----------



## Rolento76

Graeber said:


> I am having some serious woes with my Series 3 and Cablevision of Long Island. The tech came and told me he knows all about the Series 3 (even has one himself) and it should be no problem. After doing his thing and speaking with dispatch and re-trying things for over an hour, both cards said they were activated but no channels showed up when doing "Test Channels" (except the few analog channels). At this point, he said he thinks it is a problem with the TiVo and they can't do anything more. However, his dispatch said it might work in 1.5 hours.
> 
> Well, it didn't work in 1.5 hours, but it did actually start working about 6 hours later. But now I am seeing some weird stuff. Twice today, I have come back and turned on my TiVO and the screen from TiVo is completely black and does not respond to the remote. The LED says it is recording and shows the correct time, but no mattter what button I press it doesn't do anything and the TiVo doesn't show that it is receiving the remote signal.
> 
> So I unplugged the TiVo and eventually it started working again.
> 
> 1st question: How long after a reboot should the channels start working? For me, it takes about 5 minutes and when I go to Live TV, it says "Aquiring Channel Information" or something like that.
> Is this normal? Also, after a reboot the CableCard screen shows the activation status. is this normal?
> 
> I am thinking my cards are flakey. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> -Graeber


It sounds like you still have the older software version. I know that the latest version of TiVo software update fixed my problem of seeing the blue screen with the big pinwheel saying acquiring channel information.

Also, you may want to run guided setup again and when TiVo askes you about channel one, tell TiVo to check another channel and confirm if the channel is correct. Picking the wrong option here can mess up the channel lineup that the TiVo uses.


----------



## Carlos_E

I hope we can get the channels with cable cards. PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE SWITCHED DIGITAL!!!! *Fingers crossed!*



> http://www.cablevision.com/index.jhtml?id=2007_06_21
> 
> CABLEVISION EXTENDS LEADERSHIP POSITION IN DELIVERY OF HIGH-DEFINITION PROGRAMMING WITH ADDITION OF 15 VOOM HD NETWORKS
> 
> Significant Expansion To 40 High-Definition Programming Services Make Cablevision's iO® Digital Cable Product The Nation's Leading Source Of HD, Company Announces Capability To Carry More Than 500 HD Channels This Year
> 
> Bethpage, NY, June 21, 2007 - Cablevision Systems Corp. (NYSE: CVC) today announced that it will add 15 new high-definition channels from VOOM HD Networks, beginning June 26. The additions will bring Cablevision's iO digital cable customers a total of 40 HD programming services - the most HD available anywhere in the nation, from any provider. The company also announced that by the end of this year it will have the capability to carry more than 500 channels of HD programming on its advanced fiber optic network.
> 
> In addition to the best HD picture and sound, iO customers receive HD channels without the fees and charges Cablevision's competitors require customers to pay for HD, and without the compression satellite providers use to deliver HD programming. Cablevision was the first provider in the nation to launch HD video on demand, and is still the only source of HD VOD within its service area. VOOM's 15 high-definition channels will become available to iO customers beginning next week and will be fully deployed across the company's entire service area by June 28. The channels will be located with Cablevision's other high-definition programming starting on channel 700.
> 
> "Satellite and phone company TV providers continue to talk about their plans for HD, but Cablevision is actually doing something about it, by delivering more high-definition programming to our customers than anyone else, including the most local sports in HD, without the extra fees our competitors charge for HD. In fact, iO is the only choice for New York-area fans who want to see all of the HD games of all nine area professional sports teams," said John Trierweiler, Cablevision's senior vice president of product management.
> 
> "The VOOM channels represent the pinnacle of high-definition and we are pleased to extend our leadership position in this important category through the introduction of these exciting services," Trierweiler continued. "While we carry the most HD channels today, by the end of the year Cablevision will have the capacity to launch more than 500 HD channels on its advanced fiber optic network."
> 
> VOOM HD Networks (www.voom.com), offer television's largest and most diverse suite of high-definition channels. Fifteen commercial-free, wide-screen channels, all delivered in true 1080i HD and 5.1 Dolby® Digital surround sound, VOOM offers an extraordinary breadth of movies, sports, music and original programming.
> 
> The VOOM 15 includes:
> 
> HDNews - The only HD source for 24/7 news, sports and weather, HDNews offers news headlines, sports highlights, in-depth features and national weather reports supported by five news bureaus across the nation.
> 
> Equator HD - The first high-definition channel dedicated to exploring the world's most intriguing people and amazing places with intelligent programs about global adventure and green living.
> 
> Gallery HD - Stunning imagery and stories from the front line of the art world. Gallery HD is the first and only HD channel that defines the most talked-about artists of today and tomorrow.
> 
> Rush HD - Life on the edge with adrenaline junkies of adventure sports.
> 
> Rave HD - Live music as a whole new experience in crystal clear HD and 5.1 surround sound.
> 
> Ultra HD - The hottest fashion, the coolest styles and insight into the 'luxe' life from around the world. Ultra HD delivers coverage of the fashion industry's hottest events, shopping, cuisine and interior design.
> 
> Animania HD - Eye-popping HD animation from the groundbreaking to the classic.
> 
> Monsters HD - The masters of movie horror in terrifying HD clarity.
> 
> Gameplay HD - Enter the virtual worlds of video gaming for the first time in HD.
> 
> Treasure HD - A channel dedicated to pursuing stories about people and their passions. Original, innovative, entertaining, it's a high-definition look at what people treasure in life, from antiques to adventures.
> 
> Worldsport HD - Live sports coverage from premier arenas around the globe.
> 
> Family Room HD - Movies, series and specials suitable for the whole family.
> 
> Film Fest HD - A non-stop film festival for movie fans, remastered in HD.
> 
> Kung Fu HD - All martial arts action, all the time. From Bruce Lee to Jet Li, all in HD.
> 
> World Cinema HD - Award-winning and top-performing movies without borders, featuring award-wining movies and stars from around the globe.
> 
> Cablevision customers have demonstrated a growing appetite for the best in HD content. The company has deployed more than 1 million high-definition set-top boxes to customers, and had 734,000 HD customers as of March 31 - an 85 percent increase in HD customers over the previous year. The company's current HD line-up includes a diverse mix of local broadcast stations, premium movie channels, established cable networks and an unbeatable array of sports programming, featuring more local sports in HD than any other provider.
> 
> iO customers today enjoy access to the following services in high-definition: CBS HD, NBC HD, FOX HD, ABC HD, My9 HD, CW 11 HD, Thirteen HD (PBS), MSG HD, FSN NY HD, YES HD, SportsNet New York HD, ESPN HD, VERSUS HD, The Golf Channel HD, National Geographic Channel HD, Discovery HD Theatre, TNT HD, Universal HD, MOJO, Starz HD, HBO HD, Showtime HD, Cinemax HD, The Movie Channel HD, and high definition video on demand (VOD).
> 
> For iO customers with high-definition television sets, Cablevision offers HD-capable converter boxes at no additional cost over the standard box rental fee, unlike competitors who assess additional equipment and/or service charges in order to see HD programming. In addition, high-definition feeds of premium movie networks are available to all customers who subscribe to the standard-definition version of the networks. High-definition video on demand movie titles are available anytime for $4.95 each, which includes full control over the viewing experience with the ability to pause, fast-forward and rewind.


----------



## drew2k

It's part of Cablevision's "Free HD" service.... Free only if you pay for the digital tier, that is.


----------



## Carlos_E

drew2k said:


> It's part of Cablevision's "Free HD" service.... Free only if you pay for the digital tier, that is.


I pay for it. I guess in 4 days I'll find out if they are SD or not.


----------



## Brian Tierney

Cablevision offers a Basic package for $12.42 per month. If I sign up with Cablevision in Litchfield Connecticut will my S3 need cable cards to receive that Basic package?


----------



## Carlos_E

Brian Tierney said:


> Cablevision offers a Basic package for $12.42 per month. If I sign up with Cablevision in Litchfield Connecticut will my S3 need cable cards to receive that Basic package?


I'm not sure.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Carlos_E said:


> I pay for it. I guess in 4 days I'll find out if they are SD or not.


I *hope* they are not SDV. I haven't received any channel updates yet on the S3 yet, have you?


----------



## dbenrosen

drew2k said:


> It's part of Cablevision's "Free HD" service.... Free only if you pay for the digital tier, that is.


Not to defend CV, but many cable companies charge an additional fee for HD on top of the digital package. Would you prefer to pay another $9.99 for HD on top of the digital package?

A better description than "free" would be "included", as in "you get the HD channels included with your subscription to the digital tier".


----------



## drew2k

dbenrosen said:


> Not to defend CV, but many cable companies charge an additional fee for HD on top of the digital package. Would you prefer to pay another $9.99 for HD on top of the digital package?


Up until the introduction of NGC-HD and Versus-Golf-HD, I paid nothing extra and I received all HD channels: network, Universal HD, TNT-HD, Discovery-HD, YES-HD, MSG-HD, etc. Then these two new channels came out and they were put into the digital tier, which I don't pay for. I am able to get all the other HD channels for free, so why not the new ones too? No, I'd prefer to pay nothing extra to get HD channels.



> A better description than "free" would be "included", as in "you get the HD channels included with your subscription to the digital tier".


Yes, that's better.


----------



## Rolento76

DCIFRTHS said:


> I *hope* they are not SDV. I haven't received any channel updates yet on the S3 yet, have you?


According to Wilt Hildenbrand on the Yahoo group for Cablevision:

"They will not be switched at this time; that's not saying never but not now."

So we should be able to watch them on our S3s. My guess is that any channel that shows poor viewership would most likely be the candidates for SDV.


----------



## Carlos_E

Has anyone received a message on their tivo about the new channels? I have not.


----------



## Rolento76

Carlos_E said:


> Has anyone received a message on their tivo about the new channels? I have not.


Not yet for me (Northern NJ). Here is the supposed rollout schedule:

From www.satelliteguys.us

Launch Schedule

Tuesday, June 26 New Jersey (except Morris and Warwick)

Wednesday, June 27 Bronx, Connecticut and Westchester

Thursday, June 28 Brooklyn, Long Island, Morris and Warwick

Prgramming Description

VOOM is a suite of 15 eye-popping, high-definition television
channels that offers great programming for everyone. VOOM is all HD
all the time, aired commercial free in breathtaking 1080i and 5.1
Dolby Digital surround sound, providing an unparalleled experience.

VOOM original shows are shot in "native" HD with nothing "up-
converted". Movies and classic series shot in 35mm, are remastered
especially for HD, to showcase them in their full glory.

710 HD News HDN The only 24/7 national news source in high
definition, HDNEWS offers news headlines, sports highlights, in-depth
features and national weather reports supported by 5 news bureaus
across the nation.

714 GALLERY HD GALHD This channel is dedicated to visual art and the
artistic process, catering to a wide array of art lovers. Through
visually stunning imagery and compelling storytelling, GALLERY HD is
the first and only HD channel that defines the most talked-about
artists of today and tomorrow.

718 Worldsport HD WSPHD WORLDSPORT HD delivers a wide variety of top
sporting events from around the globe, including live HD coverage of
the Spanish Premier Soccer League featuring Real Madrid and sports
superstar David Beckham.

722 FamilyRoom HD FAMHD Movies, series and specials suitable for all
ages - with movies like March of the Wooden Soldiers and The Muppets
Take Manhattan, and series like Flipper and Thunderbirds.

723 ANIMANIA HD ANIHD Eye-popping animation from the newest
groundbreaking series, specials and cutting edge anime produced in
stunning high definition to favorite cartoon classics re-mastered
into HD. This is animation like you've never seen before.

724 Treasure HD TREHD The first channel dedicated to the over 70
million Americans who share a passion for collecting. TREASURE HD
also carries exclusive live coverage of prominent sales from the
world's preeminent auction houses.

728 EQUATOR HD EQUHD Explore the world's most intriguing people and
places with intelligent travel, nature and cultural programs. Hear
people of the world in their own words, and visit extraordinary
landscapes that speak for themselves.

729 ULTRA HD ULTHD Immerse yourself in the worlds of fashion, beauty
and style. ULTRA HD delivers coverage of the fashion industry's
hottest events, and helps you choose what to wear. From shopping to
cuisine to interior design, ULTRA HD is devoted to stylish living.

734 Rush HD RUSHD Set out in the footsteps of George Mallory and
Andrew 'Sandy' Irvine, to investigate the mystery of whether the
British climbers could have been the first men to reach the summit of
Everest in 1924.

776 KUNG FU KFUHD Welcome to the Wild, Wild East! KUNG FU HD offers
intense fights, amazing cinematography and lush colors in a line-up
of all your favorite martial arts stars - from Bruce Lee to Jet Li.

777 MONSTER MONHD TV's first and only all horror channel. Monster
movies are brought to life like never before on MONSTERS HD. From
Frankenstein to Freddy, Godzilla to Jason, this monstrous mix of
horror features blood-curdling clarity and spine-tingling sound.

778 FILMFEST FLMHD FILM FEST HD is a virtual revival house with a
breadth of genres curated in HD. With restored classics, sleeper
hits, retro favorites, docs, indies and even midnight cult movies,
FILM FEST HD feels like a landmark movie house - in high definition.

779 WORLDCINEMA WCIHD TV without borders. WORLD CINEMA HD provides
American audiences with a passport to explore the best HD imports,
featuring award-winning movies and stars from around the globe.

785 RAVE HD RAVHD RAVE HD is the first music channel dedicated to
delivering a larger than life concert experience in crystal clear hi-
definition and 5.1 Dolby digital surround sound.

786 GAMEPLAY HD GPHD The intensity of the video game comes alive on
GAMEPLAY HD. Watch live video game tournaments and get tips on
playing strategies from the creators of everything from the newest
games to the arcade classics.


----------



## Carlos_E

Thank you! It would have been great if they could group all of the channels together in a row. Oh well.


----------



## slevis

I decided to take a shot with this even after reading all the bad stuff on here simply because I dread using another cable provided DVR system.

I have read this entire thread and consider myself fairly well prepared for the install next week, I printed out all the troubleshooting pages from TiVo as well as any other posts that contained fixes for anything we may run into.

I wonder, for those of you that had the majority of the issues, did you all have your Tivo boxes installed and running for when the Cable guy came out to install the cablecards?


----------



## Chimpware

slevis said:


> I decided to take a shot with this even after reading all the bad stuff on here simply because I dread using another cable provided DVR system.
> 
> I have read this entire thread and consider myself fairly well prepared for the install next week, I printed out all the troubleshooting pages from TiVo as well as any other posts that contained fixes for anything we may run into.
> 
> I wonder, for those of you that had the majority of the issues, did you all have your Tivo boxes installed and running for when the Cable guy came out to install the cablecards?


My cablecard installation with Cablevision went reasonably smooth from the cable company side, and had I done it one day later after the 8.17b software fix would have only taken about 1 hour to complete for 2 Tivo HD systems.

Recommendations;

1. Have Tivo set up and ready to go as outlined in instructions from Tivo.
2. Make sure your unit updates the software to 8.17b.
3. Write down all information so you don't have to pull the cards if you need to have them rehit later (Mac, Serial Number, Host ID).
4. Follow instructions and insert 1 card at a time starting with Card 1.
5. If Update Firmware shows up be patient. IN my case it showed up twice and took 15 minutes on teh first card, and 5 minutes the second time it showed up on another card. Do not let the instaler pull the card, it will only cause issues. If it takes over 1/2 hour to update firmware I would consider this a failure and pull the card and try another.
6. Be patient after install. In some cases it took up to 30 minutes for all the channels to show up. If after a day they are not all there, call and have them rehit the cards.
7. Try to have the Tech show up with more than 2 cardsif possible. In my case 4 out of 4 were fine, but others have had very different experiences.

Good luck.


----------



## frostrambler

After Cablevision has huge issues with CableCARD's in Brooklyn for the past two weeks they are now updating the firmware on the cards in their offices, I had my install yesterday (after two weeks of missed appointments and failed installs) and the cards worked after binding, no firmware updates at all.


----------



## slevis

Will I need to have the TV and everything pulled away from the wall when the guy comes? I plan on setting up the TiVo as soon as I get it so it is up and running when the guy comes out next thursday so all he has to do is plug in the cards, verify them and go. 

He would be able to slide the TiVo out from the front of the shelf as there is plenty of extra wire length.... Will it cause a problem if he disconnects the coax from the back of the TiVo (I've seen that they may need to check the signal strength).... Just trying to cover all bases to at least ensure a smooth installation on my end. Thanks!!


----------



## slevis

second truck roll happening right now. Had original tech out this past thursday. Thought install went pretty well but after the tech left I noticed that cc1 was not validated. tech is here trying to figure it out since 11am this morning..... guy won't even listen to my suggestions keeps ripping cards out of the back and unplugging the unit..... what should I do here?


----------



## mbernste

Be polite, but firm with him and do it the way TiVo recommends it to be done. Some techs know the right way, while others simply don't. When I had my cards re-bound over the phone when I got my replacement TiVo, I insisted it be done the "TiVo way" and guess what? It was the only way it worked.


----------



## dtivofan23

had 2 cable cards installed today in my tivo hd. having in my opinion lots of pixelating issues. i hope this gets resolved before my first 30 days.

cablevision tech was pretty good said he did a few tivo installs before.
second card would not work until first was activated which i told him but he insited on trying his way. in the end everything seems to be ok.


TIVO PLZ HURRY AND FIX THESE ISSUES


----------



## slevis

so, yesterday was not a good day.... the cable tech left and I was worse off than if he never came in the first place. Now, I only have one fully authorized CABLEcard and NO channels on the second card..... It is really making watching TV a chore.

I was able to get in touch with Wilt and he is trying to help me out behind the scenes, I have another scheduled truck roll tomorrow afternoon..... We'll see how that goes.


----------



## dtivofan23

slevis are you getting in house cablevision techs?


----------



## slevis

dtivofan23 said:


> slevis are you getting in house cablevision techs?


Yes, both appointments so far have been actual Cablevision Techs, not sub contractors.


----------



## Yoshimi812

Had cable cards installed Thursday, Aug 23rd, everything went great! The tech (Nick) showed up in the time window agreed to. Card 1 no problems, Card 2 did not work on the first try but Nick inserted a different card and TADA it worked. Only took about a total of 30 minutes. Everything was working great, I went through and did a Set up after Nick was gone, set up my channel list and set all my season passes..ectGreat, I have my Tivo backBUT THEN IT HAPPENED! While recording 1 program and the second program was scheduled to start the Tivo box started acting uplike it was a signal turner, and then started losing channels, some would come in but not others, also starting experiencing tiling. So I have a call into Cox to come out Saturday
The second tech came out on Saturday, Aug 25th and replaced card 2, said that the card was not working because of an inventory authentication issue, which I guess means that each card in each truck is assigned to that Tech, but the card that our tech Nick used was never issued to him, therefore could not be authenticated. 
So far everything is working greathowever, we are still experiencing tiling, which Larry (the second tech) said is a common problem in our area, and that they are working on it.but for some reason does not seem to happen on the Cox DVR nearly as bad...?
I do think that it is very important to do a couple of Guided Set Ups before having the cable cards installed though. 

Chandler, AZ (new zip code)


----------



## dtivofan23

you can also request to have a lead tech come out being that you have been havin so many issues.


----------



## slevis

dtivofan23 said:


> you can also request to have a lead tech come out being that you have been havin so many issues.


This morning, I spoke with the Supervisor of the tech that came out yeterday, and I have Wilt in My corner as well..... I think they mentioned that someone higher up would be coming out this time. I'm hoping that tomorrow's appointment will be my last.


----------



## jfh3

Yoshimi812 said:


> Had cable cards installed Thursday, Aug 23rd, everything went great! The tech (Nick) showed up in the time window agreed to. Card 1 no problems, Card 2 did not work on the first try but Nick inserted a different card and TADA it worked. Only took about a total of 30 minutes. Everything was working great, I went through and did a Set up after Nick was gone, set up my channel list and set all my season passes..ectGreat, I have my Tivo backBUT THEN IT HAPPENED! While recording 1 program and the second program was scheduled to start the Tivo box started acting uplike it was a signal turner, and then started losing channels, some would come in but not others, also starting experiencing tiling. So I have a call into Cox to come out Saturday
> The second tech came out on Saturday, Aug 25th and replaced card 2, said that the card was not working because of an inventory authentication issue, which I guess means that each card in each truck is assigned to that Tech, but the card that our tech Nick used was never issued to him, therefore could not be authenticated.
> So far everything is working greathowever, we are still experiencing tiling, which Larry (the second tech) said is a common problem in our area, and that they are working on it.but for some reason does not seem to happen on the Cox DVR nearly as bad...?
> I do think that it is very important to do a couple of Guided Set Ups before having the cable cards installed though.
> 
> Chandler, AZ (new zip code)


Sounds more like a cable signal strength issue. Have them check the quality of the signal fed into the Tivo (no splitters, amps, etc.).


----------



## slevis

ok, so I had my final appointment yesterday afternoon and it looks as though all issues have been resolved. I now have 2 cablecards, both authorized and working properly. 

It's funny how even after a year of this product being released, the cable company is still not up to par with having their road staff having knowledge of these installations. Even with TiVo providing specific installer directions right in the box, most of these guys just shrug it off and do their own thing anyway.

After all is said and done, it appears that both of my cards were ok, but it was the fact that the installer (first guy) didn't allow the first card to authorize before inserting the second card that caused a majority of the problems. The second installer who came out just didn't want to be bothered but the third guy was great (Jay). Now, I asked Wilt for some assistance on this and I'm not sure how much of a hand he had in it but Jay seemed pretty knowledgeable and more importantly WILLING to put the time in to trouble shoot the issues. After a few unsuccessful attempts at unbinding and rebinding the cards, he made a call to a TiVo expert who was actually on sick leave for assistance, the guy came through and after removing both cards and having them rebound one at a time, everything was authorized and working.

Thanks Wilt & Jay.... all is finally right in the world!!


----------



## bdlucas

I'm now two for two on CableCard installs. Second installer just left after installing two CableCards on my second TivoHD. He followed a slightly different procedure than the installer who did the two CableCards on my first TivoHD a week or so ago - he literally did the cards one at a time as the instructions say. Both worked just fine.

Now I'm holding my breath for TiVo to fix the pixellation problems...


----------



## dubluv

yesterday (8/29) my tivo hd cc install went smoothly. i did show the tech the tivo cc install sheet, and he did follow it exactly. did notice some small pixelation only occasionally, and only for less than a second. hardly noticeable, but there nonetheless. my tivo was connected my network for a few days, so it had the latest software at the time. i'm on long island.


----------



## bdlucas

bdlucas said:


> I'm now two for two on CableCard installs. Second installer just left after installing two CableCards on my second TivoHD. He followed a slightly different procedure than the installer who did the two CableCards on my first TivoHD a week or so ago - he literally did the cards one at a time as the instructions say. Both worked just fine.
> 
> Now I'm holding my breath for TiVo to fix the pixellation problems...


So I spoke a little bit too soon. I wasn't getting the premium channels on one of the cablecards, so I called them back. In spite of the dire warning about "exceedingly high call volume", I got through to a first-line representative in just a couple of minutes, and she connected me with the cablecard specialist who had me remove the offending card, read him the PK number from the back, put the card back in after which he sent it something, and then had me reboot the TiVo. Working just fine now. Main problem was both had fairly heavy Russian accents, but we nevertheless got things working. :up:

I will say after seeing the user interface that TiVo presents for the cablecards, I'm not in the least surprised that the configuration doesn't always work. Lots of things seem to happen asynchronously, and as a software designer with longtime experience in such systems that's just a recipe for flakiness. Examples: if you fat finger the cablecard menu and get into the "diag screen" screen by mistake and then back out, it keeps bopping you back into that screen as the cablecard still seems to be servicing that request in the background. Another example: the cablecard spontaneously upgrades its firmware at some random point during the install process. What if the cable headend is trying to hit it with pairing or channel information at that point? Just a hunch though.


----------



## ianzabel

Got my TiVo HD about 2 weeks ago. Last Thursday, a Cablevision tech came out and installed the CableCARDS. I wasn't available to watch if he did everything right, and when he was done, he told me that the channels would come in "gradually".

Well, after about 24 hours, I thought that "gradually" should have been "complete" by then, but I was only getting about 20 or so channels. I got 2-23 or so, and then about 4 or 5 local HD channels. Nothing else came in on either card. I tried rebooting the TiVo, and then started receiving some errors (161-0, 161-2, some others). Gave Cablevision a call, and they said the errors meant I had bad cards. They scheduled someone to come back out and give me new cards today.

The guy that came today was good, and was aware of making sure that Slot 1 is configured first before putting in Slot 2. He activated Slot 1, but, I was back to getting only a small number of channels. There were no errors; just barely any channels. I told him that we should try the "Test Channels" option in the CableCARD config screens instead of using "Live TV", as maybe it was actually trying to tune in using Slot 2 even with no card in there. _That_ made things work a bit better. It seemed like most of the channels were working on Slot 1. So he put in card 2 and activated.

Card 2 was only getting a few channels. The Cablevision dispatch guy suggested we reboot the TiVo. After it came back up, there were no errors, but there were also NO channels at all. It basically wasn't recognizing the cards. I guess it might just take a while, because after about 5 minutes of messing around, we start to see a couple of channels work. Now I was getting more channels than with the old cards (about 40 or 50 channels), but not as many channels as right before we rebooted! So frustrating. The tech was here for about an hour at that point, and he was getting pretty vocal about his distaste for TiVos. He asked me why I just don't use the Cablevision one.

So, he basically said the cards were fine, it something with my TiVo. I was pretty frustrated at that point as well, and agreed with him. He had me sign the paperwork, and left.

After he was gone, I thought I should run Guided Setup to see if that changed anything. *It did! *Seems like everything is fine now. Getting all the channels I should be, and it looks great. No pixelation or anything. (I have the latest software update from within the past few days)

So, wow, that was a frustrating ordeal. My brother got a TiVo HD the same time as me, and it's been working for two weeks with no issues. I was about to return this thing, haha. I guess I'll keep it a few more days and see how I like now. Sheesh!

I guess the moral of the story is: If you're not getting errors, but you're not getting all your channels, run Guided Setup!


----------



## Smirks

ianzabel said:


> I guess the moral of the story is: If you're not getting errors, but you're not getting all your channels, run Guided Setup!


That's a great tip. I purchased my TiVo HD last weekend and CV will be out to install it next Weds the 12th. I hope my experience is less painful than yours, but if not I'll be sure to re-run the guided setup before returning it! Thanks!


----------



## Brighton Line

You HAVE TO, HAVE TO run guided setup after the cards are installed and DO NOT let the tech leave until Guided Setup is done and you check BOTH cards for all premium channels.
I had two visits because my wife while she did run the setup with the tech there, they only checked card 1 never hitting LIVE TV to switch to the 2nd card which was not getting some channels.
2nd visit and 2nd card 2 and everthing is 100% but that was two days off from work.


----------



## CharlesH

Brighton Line said:


> You HAVE TO, HAVE TO run guided setup after the cards are installed and DO NOT let the tech leave until Guided Setup is done and you check BOTH cards for all premium channels.


What does guided setup prove that the channel test cable card function doesn't? With the channel test, you run through all the channels you expect to receive twice, once on each card, and verify that each channel works on each card.


----------



## Rolento76

CharlesH said:


> What does guided setup prove that the channel test cable card function doesn't? With the channel test, you run through all the channels you expect to receive twice, once on each card, and verify that each channel works on each card.


I think guided setup is recommended because there have been many cases in which people would test their cards through the cablecard and see all their channels but when they go to use the TiVo regularly, they are missing channels for the mere fact that the TiVo needs to be reaquainted with the correct channel lineup. That was my case. I ran guided setup before I received the cablecards and the TiVo associated itself with the analog only cable channel lineup. After receving the cablecards, I needed to run guided setup again to get the full cable digital lineup. So what appeared to be missing channels was the TiVo not tuning properly.


----------



## dubluv

would guided setup have to be run if one of the cc's lost its binding, and the headend reintialized it? (this happened one week after the successful install) i originally ran guided setup as per tivo's instructions before the tech arrived to install the cards. then, i ran it after he left. (should have made him wait, but all went well).


----------



## Brighton Line

CharlesH said:


> What does guided setup prove that the channel test cable card function doesn't? With the channel test, you run through all the channels you expect to receive twice, once on each card, and verify that each channel works on each card.


The first visit the channel test did not have all the channels I am authorized to have. After the guided setup it did.
Missing those channels and not knowing it my wife signed off on the install. I cam home and noticed we weren't getting YES or ESPN or any HBO channel other then the main one.
That caused cablevision to come out a 2nd time and a 2nd time for us to take off from work (or wait a week for a weekend appointment).
Just trying to express leasons learned.


----------



## jfh3

dubluv said:


> would guided setup have to be run if one of the cc's lost its binding, and the headend reintialized it? (this happened one week after the successful install) i originally ran guided setup as per tivo's instructions before the tech arrived to install the cards. then, i ran it after he left. (should have made him wait, but all went well).


No, you don't need to rerun guided setup if it had already been run after the initial cc installation (assuming the channel lineup is still correct)


----------



## dubluv

jfh3 said:


> No, you don't need to rerun guided setup if it had already been run after the initial cc installation (assuming the channel lineup is still correct)


ok, thanx. i did update the channel list, which ran a shortened version of the GS. i'm very pleased with my THD, and would recommend it. my humax dvd recorder tivo is dragging its feet, even with a new hard drive. hmmm...


----------



## tmark

Bought my HD at circuit city. Called Cablevison of Monmouth, nj. They use a subcontractor - everything went smooth. The Tivo menu is pretty issue.

The major problem has been the Tivo software for the SA cablecards. It has been terrible until this weekend. So Tivo seems to have fixed the problems - I hope. Cablevision now realizes if they are not supportive, we can all go to Verizon. Verizon FIOS is in Monmouth, NJ. So Cablevision is getting nicer.


----------



## Smirks

Cablevision was out today (Central NJ) to install CCs in my THD. Install went very smooth. Total install (firmware update, rerun of the guided setup, etc) took about an hour.

So far everything looks pretty good. I haven't seen any pixelation, however audio wise I have a strange hissing/crackling whenever I change the channel, but that's for a new thread.


----------



## dturturro

I'm a Woodbury cable sub and this weekend I noticed my TiVo S3 was loccking up when I tried watching 2 HD streams or recording 1 HD stream. 

I called TiVo and they thought that cable may have been sending new firmware to the cable cards or changed their encryption strategy. 

I called cable and got nowhere. The CSR said that there was a know issue in my area, but he did not know what it was or when it would be fixed. 

I changed from HDMI to component and I was able to watch 2 HD streams but recording an HD stream locked the box up. If I disconnect the cable and antenna leads the box responds once again. 

Has anyone else seen this or have an opinion?


----------



## RickNY

I had my CCs instaled by CV last Tuesday, and have a problem with CableCard #2 getting stuck at 'Initializing' after the Tivo reboots for whatever reason.. If I remove the card and re-insert it, all is fine. The Tivo is using NDS CableCards (SCM CableCard with a sleeve for the NDS smartcard) -- anyone else experience this? Also, after removing and reinserting the card, Tivo warns to run guided setup again -- is this setp necessary every time I remove and reinsert the same card?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## mrdazzo7

I have to admit, after reading all these posts, I'm getting pretty nervous...my S3 is on it's way (wish it would get here already) and I have an appointment w/ CV scheduled for Saturday. I had no idea that there were so many possible complications just to get the unit functioning properly, especially since all my prior units were a breeze. I guess the biggest issue is the fact that the box itself acts as your cable box, which adds a whole level of other factors (cablecards, etc)... 

My question is, are a lot of the recent problems (past few months) reported on this thread related to TivoHD set-up, or the S3? I kind of assumed a lot of the S3 problems would have been resolved by now. That's my hope anyway. 

Anyway, wish me luck...I don't know if I have the time/energy/patience to go through some of the stuff you guys have gone through. I just want to finally enjoy the HDTV I bought last November! Let's just hope I get one of the "good" guys and can get it done in one visit. 

MD


----------



## rcamille

RickNY said:


> I had my CCs instaled by CV last Tuesday, and have a problem with CableCard #2 getting stuck at 'Initializing' after the Tivo reboots for whatever reason.. If I remove the card and re-insert it, all is fine. The Tivo is using NDS CableCards (SCM CableCard with a sleeve for the NDS smartcard) -- anyone else experience this? Also, after removing and reinserting the card, Tivo warns to run guided setup again -- is this setp necessary every time I remove and reinsert the same card?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


Yes, that happens to me as well. There is a thread relating to this issue as well. I don't think you need to rerun guided setup if everthing appears to be functioning properly, but if not, guided setup will resolve most problems.


----------



## RickNY

rcamille said:


> Yes, that happens to me as well. There is a thread relating to this issue as well. I don't think you need to rerun guided setup if everthing appears to be functioning properly, but if not, guided setup will resolve most problems.


Do you have SCM/NDS cards as well? I spoke to someone with SA cards, and it doesnt happen to him. Im currently working with someone at CV on the issue, who is in touch with Tivo & NDS


----------



## rcamille

Yes, NDS cards on Cablevision of Long Island. I would love it if they can resolve the issue, let me know if you make any headway.


----------



## pjb923

I just had my cablecards installed this morning. I had a time window of between 8-11. The tech showed up at 10:50. He then proceeded to try to convince me not to go through with the installation of the cards. He explained that there have been tons of calls about the HD tivo's regarding pixelation. The first card would most likely show signs of pixelation and the 2nd card would be unwatchable. Also the install would take "3 hours". I told him I would take my chances. 

He put the first card in and the Tivo recognized it immediately. Then he called the office to active and we waited on hold for 5 minutes. Once the office picked up the card was activated in only a few minutes. We checked a few channels and everything appeared to be fine. 

Onto the 2nd card. This one took a little bit longer because a firmware update needed to be downloaded to the card. That took at least 5 minutes and then the 2nd card was ready to be activated. Same as the first, on hold with the office for 5 minutes and then the card was activated. 

The whole process took about an hour and was not half as painful as the tech made it out to be. He even admitted that he had never done an install on the HD Tivo before. 

After the tech left, I ran guided setup again and everything is working perfectly. I have no visible pixelation so far. I'll report back later after I get some more time with the box.

Has anyone else had the tech try to persuade them not to go ahead with the install??

I almost forgot to mention. I am using Cablvision of Yonkers.


----------



## JacksTiVo

A contractor's Cablevision tech arrives late to the morning appointment since his dispatch office had to go pick-up the cable cards since they did not have any on hand. Comes in and states they only put CC in TV's not TiVo. Calls his dispatcher who confirms same. After I calm down, I told him that Cablevision has installed 1000's of CC's in TiVo's so he can not leave until they are installed in my TiVo. His dispatcher checks with someone and agrees.

First card goes in and it is defective. Tech had two others and the Cablevision dispatch contact tells him not to bother since they are also defective. I don't know how he new if it wasn't inserted into the TiVo. 

Anyway, I tell the tech to use the CC in my bedroom TV since I had intended to return it after the S3 was up and running. After a long discussion with his dispatcher, then with Cablevision's dispatch person, they activate the CC for my S3. It is working like a charm. Total time was 1 hour.

Tech had no idea that each set has a different Host ID and that the card has to be matched with the Host ID to work. He thought all he had to do was swap the card from the TV to the TiVo. For this I had to pay a service call.

He will return tomorrow for another try with the 2nd CC.


----------



## mrdazzo7

rcamille said:


> Yes, NDS cards on Cablevision of Long Island. I would love it if they can resolve the issue, let me know if you make any headway.


What does SCM/NDS stand for? Is there a problem w/ these types of cards specifically? Are you guys using an S3 or THD? I'm also on Cablevision Long Island and I'm having my install on saturday, trying to learn as much as I can.

pjb, I can't believe the guy was so unknowledgable. Glad it only took an hour though. I'm having nightmares of a long, painfully drawn out process. when i requested the service call, the guy who took my info didn't hesitate when I said it was for a tivo, and said they've been doing a lot fo them...so I don't know why the tech's are so clueless when they get there. Doesn't it say TIVO on the work order?


----------



## rcamille

As long as they follow the Tivo installation instructions and you have had the unit running for a day or two so it can get all the software updated from TiVo, you should have no problem with an install from Cablevision of Long Island. The NDS Cards are the least problematic, IMHO, of all the cards out there.


----------



## RickNY

mrdazzo7 said:


> What does SCM/NDS stand for?


SCM is the company that makes the special sleeve-type CableCard, which in turn holds an NDS smartcard.. This is in contrast to the cards made by Scientific Atlanta or Motorola, which are just an enclosed card. Pictures below


















The smartcard is made by NDS, and is of the same variety used in CV's settop boxes.

Rick


----------



## mrdazzo7

Just curious to those of you who've had issue the past week or so: any resolutions?


----------



## RickNY

mrdazzo7 said:


> Just curious to those of you who've had issue the past week or so: any resolutions?


No its still the same... Its not a huge issue -- only happens on reboot, and simply removing the card, waiting a minute, and reinserting the card gets it going again.. Keep that info in mind when your installer comes on Saturday -- if he runs into it and mistakenly thinks the 2nd card is no good.


----------



## wmelnick

I had my TivoHD installed today. Cablevision of Woodbury (LI) customer. NDS/SCM cards. Some minor problems - the TiVo locked up during install. Once everything was done, the system was fine. It had some problems an hour later that were resolved by re-seating CC#2.

According to my installer, he has done many of these and they work well on LI now. I am not seeing any problems at this point. Watching a hi-def channel while some SDs are recording as suggestions.

The only thing that really bugs me is that the cards stick out so far that the door cannot be fully closed to cover them. I have missed Tivo for many years, glad I finally have it back! Now I just have to convince my wife that the $299 prepaid sub is a good birthday present  I have 5 days.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Ok, my install was done today, took a little over an hour w/ hold times, etc. As of right no, CableCard2 is working fine--getting all premium/HD channels, but Card 2 isn't working, only getting 2-22 (basic broadcast)... I'm gonna attempt to reboot like others have done, and maybe that'll work. 

UPDATE: As I was typing this the tech just called to see how everything went (that was cool of him)...told him the problems, he said to try taking card out/rebooting, will call back in a bit, and will bring new card tomorrow if need be.

EDIT: Check the cable cards, apparently CC1 was insertered into the sleeve upside down. I fixed it and everything seems to be working now...WOO HOO!!!! Watching the mets game in HD--AND they're winning. It's a good day


----------



## JacksTiVo

JacksTiVo said:


> A contractor's Cablevision tech arrives late to the morning appointment since his dispatch office had to go pick-up the cable cards since they did not have any on hand. Comes in and states they only put CC in TV's not TiVo. Calls his dispatcher who confirms same. After I calm down, I told him that Cablevision has installed 1000's of CC's in TiVo's so he can not leave until they are installed in my TiVo. His dispatcher checks with someone and agrees.
> 
> First card goes in and it is defective. Tech had two others and the Cablevision dispatch contact tells him not to bother since they are also defective. I don't know how he new if it wasn't inserted into the TiVo.
> 
> Anyway, I tell the tech to use the CC in my bedroom TV since I had intended to return it after the S3 was up and running. After a long discussion with his dispatcher, then with Cablevision's dispatch person, they activate the CC for my S3. It is working like a charm. Total time was 1 hour.
> 
> Tech had no idea that each set has a different Host ID and that the card has to be matched with the Host ID to work. He thought all he had to do was swap the card from the TV to the TiVo. For this I had to pay a service call.
> 
> He will return tomorrow for another try with the 2nd CC.


After a request by Cablevision to delay the next day visit because they had a bad batch of CC's and expected new cards in any day, I rescheduled them to come today. Tech shows up at 11AM because since 8AM he had to first pick-up the new CC's from a Cablevision depot. I was his first appointment in the 8 to 11AM time slot.

First card NG, second okay & displays the Host ID. Tech calls in to Cablevision dispatch who tells him the CC is not in the Cablevision system (probably because they arrived yesterday) and that he could not activate it. Tech calls his dispatcher who tells him to try calling again, which he does and this Cablevison person finds the "authorizing person" to input the CC serial number.
The CC gets activated and the S3 is working just fine with the two cards. This visit was one hour.

I was kind calling the service person a tech. He told me he is a part-time employee of the contractor for Cablevision and that he is a retired marketing person. They should be called "equipment bringers" since they have no knowledge of what they are installing.


----------



## MM1104

Hi, I purchased the TIVO HD and have not been able to get it working. I have Cablevision of Hauppauge NY and the cards are NDS. The 1st tech who came to my home installed the cards 1 at a time following direction sheet but was only able to get channels from 22 down. When we went to the cable card menu and went to the copy protection it stated "Awaiting CCI exchange, CCI vavue 00" After 4 hours of restarting and resetting the box and sending several hits to the cards the tech left and took both cards. When I called TIVO I was told to swap the box. I swapped the box and the next day the next tech came. I was not home when he installed the cards but when he left he called me to tell me that I now can view all channels. Well when I came home that night most of the HD channels and all of the premium channels did not work. The next day I tried clearing the entire TIVO but leaving the cards in place as suggested on the board but still no good. After I did that I got 2 errors "161-2 and 161-0" I then called the Woodbury office and spoke to a very knowledgable woman who told me to remove both cards after I unplugged the unit. She then sent a new hit and told me to insert the cards and I did get the channels but only for a short time. Well then I called the 3rd tech who came with no cards but had the cable dispatch re-hit the cards and all the channels worked but we still got the same error under copy protection "Awaiting CCI protection, CCI Value 00" and shortly after he left lost the premium and HD channels. I called TIVO for the 5th time and spoke to a level 2 tech and she told me she had no idea what was wrong. Please if someone could help please respond and thanks in advance


----------



## Rolento76

Last Saturday, I had a tech visit to install two CableCARDs into a second TiVo S3 unit. Although my first S3 CableCARD installation occurred without major incident almost a year ago, the experience has improved quite a bit. This past Saturday's install went perfectly. The tech, Terrence, has been with Cablevision for 7 years and has completed many CableCARD installations. He called before arriving. He arrived on time. He brought multiple CableCARDs just in case some were faulty. The Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS were of a recent revision (8/8/2007). He even had the TiVo recommended installation steps memorized. At one point where even I was worried that nothing was coming up on the screen after he inserted a CableCARD, he knew to wait for any initial CableCARD firmware updates. Perfect install. It isn't often that you see praise in this newsgroup so I just wanted to congratulate Cablevision on a job well done and I hope that technicians like Terrence are what Cablevision techs strive to be. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Brighton Line

This Sunday I called Cablevision to order installation of 2 cable cards.
Took me an hour for them to understand this was an order for an additional 2 cards. They kept informing me that I had two cable cards and an SA 4250HD box. They transferred me to Tech Support and even level 2 cable card support.
I'm repeating on the phone, CHARGE ME the $47!!! I want a total of four cards in the house and for you to take the 4250!!
In the end I have an install scheduled for Tuesday 2-5p. This is for a Series 3 install, I already have a TivoHD up and running without issue.
I pray the install goes as smoothly as yours did!!


----------



## dbenrosen

MM1104 said:


> Hi, I purchased the TIVO HD and have not been able to get it working. I have Cablevision of Hauppauge NY and the cards are NDS. The 1st tech who came to my home installed the cards 1 at a time following direction sheet but was only able to get channels from 22 down. ...


This is definitely a CableCARD issue at the headend. They are not authorizing your cards correctly. The ch 22 and below is because the cards were not authorized so all you were getting was the analog local channels. You should call and try to get to a knowledgeable CSR. Ask for someone who works with Cablecards.

You might also have some luck if you post on the Yahoo Cablevision group. There are a couple of cablevision employees who lurk there to help out in cases where you can't get the normal support means to work out.


----------



## ThomC

Rolento76 said:


> Last Saturday, I had a tech visit to install two CableCARDs into a second TiVo S3 unit. Although my first S3 CableCARD installation occurred without major incident almost a year ago, the experience has improved quite a bit. This past Saturday's install went perfectly. The tech, Terrence, has been with Cablevision for 7 years and has completed many CableCARD installations. He called before arriving. He arrived on time. He brought multiple CableCARDs just in case some were faulty. The Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS were of a recent revision (8/8/2007). He even had the TiVo recommended installation steps memorized. At one point where even I was worried that nothing was coming up on the screen after he inserted a CableCARD, he knew to wait for any initial CableCARD firmware updates. Perfect install. It isn't often that you see praise in this newsgroup so I just wanted to congratulate Cablevision on a job well done and I hope that technicians like Terrence are what Cablevision techs strive to be. :up: :up: :up:


Though I don't remember the installer's name, I had an almost identical experience. 
One year after going through a rough first S3 install, (it was then new to CV), I added a second S3. 
Install went very smooth. 
Both the tech and whomever he talks to knew what they were doing. 
Everything was done in less than an hour.
Credit where credit is due. 
Northern Westchester CV seems to have it's act together.
:up:


----------



## ufo4sale

Hi, Does anyone have the 1-800 number that you call when they refuse to give you cable cards?


----------



## debtoine

Recently, one of our S3 boxes started pixelating badly and freezing on cable card 2's tuner. I made the call to Cablevision to report the problem and request a new card.

The CSR told me that cable cards aren't compatible with Tivos, which made me laugh. For optimum (pun intended ) results, he said we should get the Cablevision DVR. My reply was something like, "Your DVR is the absolute worst DVR I've ever seen." But I digress....

Today, the tech came to swap my cable card. He told me that the CSR was wrong about the compatibility issue and that they just say that because they don't know what else to say.

The tech told me that he is almost positive that my problem isn't a cable card one. He said that he's seen many, many Tivo Series 3 boxes where the tuner in slot #2 burns out and causes these pixelation problems. He said that the new card is a cold card (yes, as in temperature) and that over the next few weeks, our symptoms would likely recur after it warms up during use. He said that the cards have no moving parts and only know whether channels are on or off, that there is no 2 way communication, so there's no way that it can be a bad card.

I have no idea if what he's saying is true or not. Has anyone else had this happen to them and what did you do to fix the situation?

Thanks,

deb


----------



## cwolfey

debtoine said:


> Recently, one of our S3 boxes started pixelating badly and freezing on cable card 2's tuner. I made the call to Cablevision to report the problem and request a new card.
> 
> The CSR told me that cable cards aren't compatible with Tivos, which made me laugh. For optimum (pun intended ) results, he said we should get the Cablevision DVR. My reply was something like, "Your DVR is the absolute worst DVR I've ever seen." But I digress....
> 
> Today, the tech came to swap my cable card. He told me that the CSR was wrong about the compatibility issue and that they just say that because they don't know what else to say.
> 
> The tech told me that he is almost positive that my problem isn't a cable card one. He said that he's seen many, many Tivo Series 3 boxes where the tuner in slot #2 burns out and causes these pixelation problems. He said that the new card is a cold card (yes, as in temperature) and that over the next few weeks, our symptoms would likely recur after it warms up during use. He said that the cards have no moving parts and only know whether channels are on or off, that there is no 2 way communication, so there's no way that it can be a bad card.
> 
> I have no idea if what he's saying is true or not. Has anyone else had this happen to them and what did you do to fix the situation?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> deb


That does sound true.. and I am glad he said that. I have had the same problem many times losing channels etc.. where I would have to unplug unit for a while and reinsert cards 1 at a time like the install procedure then I get my channels back.. But even that after time doesnt solve the problem anymore and I have to call to get new cards. It just sux!


----------



## Stylin

Rolento76 said:


> Last Saturday, I had a tech visit to install two CableCARDs into a second TiVo S3 unit. Although my first S3 CableCARD installation occurred without major incident almost a year ago, the experience has improved quite a bit. This past Saturday's install went perfectly. The tech, Terrence, has been with Cablevision for 7 years and has completed many CableCARD installations. He called before arriving. He arrived on time. He brought multiple CableCARDs just in case some were faulty. The Scientific Atlanta CableCARDS were of a recent revision (8/8/2007). He even had the TiVo recommended installation steps memorized. At one point where even I was worried that nothing was coming up on the screen after he inserted a CableCARD, he knew to wait for any initial CableCARD firmware updates. Perfect install. It isn't often that you see praise in this newsgroup so I just wanted to congratulate Cablevision on a job well done and I hope that technicians like Terrence are what Cablevision techs strive to be. :up: :up: :up:





ThomC said:


> Though I don't remember the installer's name, I had an almost identical experience.
> One year after going through a rough first S3 install, (it was then new to CV), I added a second S3.
> Install went very smooth.
> Both the tech and whomever he talks to knew what they were doing.
> Everything was done in less than an hour.
> Credit where credit is due.
> Northern Westchester CV seems to have it's act together.
> :up:


 :up: 3rd this! Yesterday, Tech Phillip installed with no issues (didn't follow guide instructions). Took 1.5 hrs but he did rerun guided setup before leaving. I had SA 8/8/07 cards installed into S3 in Brooklyn, NY.

Little OT: I have my cable cord split, so 1 is going into the "antenna" port, BUT I can't tune into any of the "antenna" channels (5, 5-1, 2, 2-1 etc) - any ideas? I'm confused. Trying to find threads that deal with this issue or maybe it's a Brooklyn thing?


----------



## cwolfey

Stylin said:


> :up: 3rd this! Yesterday, Tech Phillip installed with no issues (didn't follow guide instructions). Took 1.5 hrs but he did rerun guided setup before leaving. I had SA 8/8/07 cards installed into S3 in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> Little OT: I have my cable cord split, so 1 is going into the "antenna" port, BUT I can't tune into any of the "antenna" channels (5, 5-1, 2, 2-1 etc) - any ideas? I'm confused. Trying to find threads that deal with this issue or maybe it's a Brooklyn thing?


I would try to unplug unit, pop out both cards then after it reboots insert first one bottom, test for channels in menu, then insert 2nd top, and redo guided setup that should help. also no reason to split cable. only use ant port if its ota digital antnenna.


----------



## beady

I just started seeing a problem where my screen is gray and slot 1 gives a smart card invalid error. It started happening when I received the 9.2j release. I have NDS cards. Anyone else seeing this problem. If so please report it to Tivo. They said they don't have a lot of data on the NDS cards. If I reboot the box the problem goes away but it will later reappear.


----------



## mrdazzo7

beady said:


> I just started seeing a problem where my screen is gray and slot 1 gives a smart card invalid error. It started happening when I received the 9.2j release. I have NDS cards. Anyone else seeing this problem. If so please report it to Tivo. They said they don't have a lot of data on the NDS cards. If I reboot the box the problem goes away but it will later reappear.


I've been having the exact same problem lately. I believe it's CableCard 2, whenever I go to use it, I get a grey screen...I do a system restart and everything is fine, then it always happens again eventually. Before I start a new thread, is there any fixes out there I can try? Manually restarting the system all the time isn't exactly an option, since I'm never home, and I have a lot of programs recording at the same time. I don't want to have to worry about BS like this.


----------



## krstone

mrdazzo7 said:


> I've been having the exact same problem lately. I believe it's CableCard 2, whenever I go to use it, I get a grey screen.............


I had same problem. CV came out and replaced the CC in slot #2. FWIW, the tech said that they see alot of this and Tivo knows about it (that is, problem with slot 2). Since replacing the CC, the problem is rare, but still occaisionally present. When it happens, I change to a low channel (eg. 2) and then back to whatever I was watching.

ken


----------



## mrdazzo7

krstone said:


> When it happens, I change to a low channel (eg. 2) and then back to whatever I was watching.


I'm just worried about when I'm not home and have two recordings scheduled for the same time. Don't want to miss anything. Other have suggested I call Tivo to let them no so I guess that's what I'll do. The weird thing is I've had the set-up for about six weeks and haven't had any problems like this...It's only recent. Really annoying, lol...


----------



## racerx135

I was worried after reading the posts here about the install but so far all went well. 

I ordered three tivos. two of the Newer HD-Tivo units. And one of the 250gb Series 3 HD Units.

Tivo shipped them on Monday, at that time I went to the site and put them on priority list and scheduled install.

Thursday Received Tivos instaslled all three without cards and forced all of them to be updated to 9.2a

Friday Waited for cable install and received call that they will not come since I was misquoted for the install since I got three tivos needing 6 cards it would be one time price of $150 instead of Quoted $50.00. I decided not to argue about that at this time and scheduled install for Saturday afternoon. 

Saturday CV tech showed up 4hrs early since he said this will be a long job.

For the first two hours he went over all my cable lines making sure the signal was good. He said most problems occur due to poor signal. And the standards for cable cards are more strict then the IO boxes. 

Finally he began to install the cards he made sure to do card 1 and activate it completely before attempting to install card 2. These were Sci Atlantic S-Cards so I needed 2 cards for each box. He seemed happy that All my boxes were 9.2a. Also every card received a firmware update which extended the time to install since each card needed a 20min update. I was happy since maybe this would fix problems reported here. To save time he installed cards on all three tivos at same time going to other room while firmware was updating on other. 

The total time was 5hrs to install

Finally all was completed and I did repeat guided setup on all units and now I have three happy tivos 

I realize it is early and some problems take time to show so I will be sure to update this thread if I experience any problems.

But at this I have a successful install. Expensive but successful.

Gary P.
Wayne, NJ


----------



## RickNY

racerx135 said:


> I was misquoted for the install since I got three tivos needing 6 cards it would be one time price of $150 instead of Quoted $50.00.


I am almost positive you were misquoted on the installation price.. It sounds like they charged you $46.95 for each device, when the installation charge is usually per visit.. Even in instances where CV comes in and physically wires additional outlets for you in your home, the charge (as published) is $46.95, and additional outlets at time of install are $21.95, as long as its done during the initial trip.

I would call them back and request that the installation charges be reviewed.. If they are refusing to budge, I would post a message in the Yahoo CV/iO forums at http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cablevision_digital/ and bring it to the attention of Wilt, who should be able to get someone in contact with you to confirm whether or not you were charged properly. $150 installation fee is ridiculous -- they wouldn't charge you that if they were installing boxes for you, and it looks like they are trying to gouge you because it is a CableCard install.

Rick


----------



## jimpmc

Does Cablevision use M-Cards at all? I'm trying to decide between an S3 or an HD and whether there would be any difference in the monthly charges from Cablevision for the cablecards.


----------



## RickNY

jimpmc said:


> Does Cablevision use M-Cards at all? I'm trying to decide between an S3 or an HD and whether there would be any difference in the monthly charges from Cablevision for the cablecards.


Not yet -- I was told 'soon'. Since price of CableCards is going up to $2.00 per card as of January, at the very least, the charge would be $2 cheaper with an M-Card -- not really sure if they would continue charging the 'additional outlet fee' on the 2nd stream on an M-Card, but knowing CV -- they probably would.


----------



## racerx135

RickNY said:


> I am almost positive you were misquoted on the installation price.. It sounds like they charged you $46.95 for each device, when the installation charge is usually per visit.. Even in instances where CV comes in and physically wires additional outlets for you in your home, the charge (as published) is $46.95, and additional outlets at time of install are $21.95, as long as its done during the initial trip.
> 
> I would call them back and request that the installation charges be reviewed.. If they are refusing to budge, I would post a message in the Yahoo CV/iO forums at http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cablevision_digital/ and bring it to the attention of Wilt, who should be able to get someone in contact with you to confirm whether or not you were charged properly. $150 installation fee is ridiculous -- they wouldn't charge you that if they were installing boxes for you, and it looks like they are trying to gouge you because it is a CableCard install.
> 
> Rick


Thank you, I will try that. I was definitely planning on questioning it after successful install. But now you have given me a road map to make it easy and I thank you for it.


----------



## charvey73

Hello everyone.

I'm new to the site, but not new to TIVO at all, & I'm a CableGuy to boot. :up:

So if you need any info....Just ask.

The only stupid question is the one you dont ask.


----------



## crowfan

PHILBX said:


> PetiePal, I think I had the same problem as you; the missing channels above 22 with what I recall is the CV silver package. After CV blamed it on the S3, TiVo sent me a replacement. Same problem. I finally got a TiVo tech that had me say "yes" to whether I got channel 1 during the guided setup. That resolved the problem. The CV channel line up card doesn't list a channel 1. How would anyone know that it was in the line up? Hope this helps.


I am currently having this problem. Software version 9.2a. On CC2, channels above 22 disappear. They still appear on CC1. Reboot brings them back.

I repeated GS a couple of times, and it never asked me if I got channel 1. How can I prevent this channel dropout from happening again?

I have a thread going in Help center (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746) but I haven't gotten any replies. Help!   Thanks!


----------



## beady

crowfan said:


> I am currently having this problem. Software version 9.2a. On CC2, channels above 22 disappear. They still appear on CC1. Reboot brings them back.


Please call and report this to Tivo. They need a bunch of complaints before they look into a problem.


----------



## leeherman

Cablevision came by on Saturday to install two cablecards in my S3. Appointment range of 11AM-2PM and they showed up just before 2PM. Spent a little less than an hour here and things went fine.

I have "io Silver" (HBO but no Cinemax, Showtime or The Movie Channel), but it seems I've been getting all of the premium stuff on my S3. The digital box connected to my S2 DT is getting what I expect to get.

My scrambled stuff including Speedvision dropped out of the S3 the other night. I removed and reinstalled the cards, went through the guided setup, and all channels came back. The same thing happened this morning and a simple restart cured the problem. All channels were fine tonight. I'll have to keep an eye on that as a potential problem.


----------



## richfitz1955

I'm with Cablevision of Hauppauge and they are the most aggravating company I've ever dealt with. Only one of my tuners works properly, I call Cablevision, they send a tech, he walks in the door and says he can't do anything. I call Cablevision and they can't or won't give me a straight answer. They send a tech, he walks in and says he can't do anything. Notice a pattern?
They're coming agian tomorrow, for the 4th time. If I get the old "I can't do anything" again, I'm cancelling everything I have with them.
I've had nothing but problems with them, even before I bought my Tivo.


----------



## richfitz1955

HELP
Cablevision of Hauppauge can not get the CC in slot 2 to function. Only receive chanels 2-23. Restarting the Tivo fixes the problem for an hour or two. In cc diagnostics, card in slot 1 is fine, little or no info listed on card 2.


----------



## beady

richfitz1955 said:


> HELP
> Cablevision of Hauppauge can not get the CC in slot 2 to function. Only receive chanels 2-23. Restarting the Tivo fixes the problem for an hour or two. In cc diagnostics, card in slot 1 is fine, little or no info listed on card 2.


Call Tivo and report the problem. A bunch of us are seeing this problem. You can join us in this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746


----------



## artmail

Jason, I have Astound in Walnut Creek and having trouble with the 2nd card...


----------



## Wiggum

Had my TIVOHD installed about a week and half ago. The First 4-5 days it was perfect. Zero problems. Now all of a sudden I am getting some error problems with card slot 2. I sometimes reboot the system and it works for a while, or I remove the card and put it back in. I'm having problems 3 or 4 times a day with this. Once or twice it was card slot 1 that was saying not authorized or that the card was not valid.

Should I be complaining about this to cablevision or is this going to be the way it always is? I will return this TivoHD in a week or two if this is the norm. 

It's a shame because I really love tivo.


----------



## mrdazzo7

I have the exact same problem, Wiggum... I think it's cable card 1, but it keeps giving me an error message when I tune to an encryptecd channel, saying "you're trying to view copy protected material" or something, and that I have to call the cable company. If I reboot, bothe CC's work fine for a period of time, but the problem always comes back. Calling cablevision is like pulling teeth so I haven't bothered yet...Anyone know if it's actually a cable problem, or should I call Tivo? 

The whole thing makes no sense b/c both cards worked perfectly for a couple of months and now not only do I have this problem, but sometimes the other cablecard doesn't work at all. Why does this happen? If rebooting makes it work again then it's obviously not a problem with the cards or the tivo, because it works sometimes.


----------



## Rolento76

Wiggum said:


> Had my TIVOHD installed about a week and half ago. The First 4-5 days it was perfect. Zero problems. Now all of a sudden I am getting some error problems with card slot 2. I sometimes reboot the system and it works for a while, or I remove the card and put it back in. I'm having problems 3 or 4 times a day with this. Once or twice it was card slot 1 that was saying not authorized or that the card was not valid.
> 
> Should I be complaining about this to cablevision or is this going to be the way it always is? I will return this TivoHD in a week or two if this is the norm.
> 
> It's a shame because I really love tivo.


Can you tell us a little more about the problems, what brand of cablecards?


----------



## mrdazzo7

Rolento76 said:


> Can you tell us a little more about the problems, what brand of cablecards?


I have what I believe are NDS cards...card inserted in metal sleeve which then inserted into the Tivo...Is NDS the brand?


----------



## Wiggum

Sorry yes. I have the SA NDS cards. Living on Long Island.

Basically I can be watching a show and not recording anything. All of a sudden it jumps to the screen stating that the Inserted card is not a viewable card or something similiar (Will jot the messages down again) (25) Inserted card is not a viewable card. 

I know there is another error message that comes up sometimes, but I forget the exact error codes.

This has happened with both cards but mainly with card slot two I guess. 

I hope I've been detailed enough, but in the future I will make sure I jot it all down to be exactly sure.


----------



## crowfan

beady said:


> Call Tivo and report the problem. A bunch of us are seeing this problem. You can join us in this thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746


A bunch of us are having this problem...


----------



## dubluv

this happened to me back when i first got my tivohd in august. one response was to pull the offending card (seemed to always be number 2) and reinsert it 30 seconds later. it reinitialized, and a minute later all the encrypted channels were working. tivo suggested i run guided setup again, but i didn't, as there was no channels added. its worked fine for the last 3 months without any issues. i'm about to get another to replace a single tuner S2.


----------



## bratan

Rockland County, NY
My installation was pretty rough, but it's working now...
Ordered Tivo HD box from Amazon, and received damaged box (it had a hole in the box and side of the Tivo was bent). No problems exchanging it with another unit. Took another couple of days to get it. I did recommended setup, and software upgrade. 
When Cablevision installer came, I gave him an installation manual, but he didn't even look at it... After few minutes he couldn't find where to insert cable cards so I offered my help and showed him where to put it in. 
From this moment I knew it's gonna take a looong time. Anyway, he got first card in and called the office (he was on hold for like 20 minutes), and activated the card. Only took him an hour to do this, as he still didn't want to read the manual (I had to guide him thru). At some point during the process, he asked me if "Tivo WAS CONNECTED TO THE TV?".  I'm not making this up. We eventually got first card working, and then he put the second one in. There was some issue with it, but fortunately he an extra one dated 2006. Second card got activated but no channels would show up. Installer suggested that everything works fine, so I had to prove it to him that second card DID NOT work. He didn't know what to do, he just kept inserting and removing cards. After another 40 minutes I lost my patience and suggested we just reboot TiVo. After reboot none of the cards worked (I was getting just blank screen on all the channels). He almost gave up after another 30 minutes, but I convinced him to call the office for help. We rebooted box couple more times, office re-authorized cards again, and finally first card started to work. Still no luck with second card. Installer didn't have another card to try, and he told me that "nobody wants to do these cable card installations". At this point I just wanted him to leave, and reschedule another install hopefully with someone who knows what he's doing... He wasn't rude or anything like that, but totally useless... 
To his credit he called his superviser and scheduled another appointment on next day. I redid setup as suggested in the manual.
Few hours later for some reason second card just started to work on it's own, so I canceled appointment. I did one reboot so far, and everything works! 
I noticed that changing channels in the beginning was extremely slow, took about 5 seconds to get video moving, but after a day it began to work normally.
Small issue that I discovered few days later was that few channels don't match, but I have Ramapo Cablevision in the setup (it matched up my ZIP code, and that first Tivo Channel that comes up during setup). I'll call Tivo Support about that, it's a minor thing.


----------



## RickNY

bratan said:


> Small issue that I discovered few days later was that few channels don't match, but I have Ramapo Cablevision in the setup (it matched up my ZIP code, and that first Tivo Channel that comes up during setup). I'll call Tivo Support about that, it's a minor thing.


Did you run guided setup again once your CableCards were installed?


----------



## bratan

RickNY said:


> Did you run guided setup again once your CableCards were installed?


Yes I did. But at that time Card #2 wasn't working. Should I do it again? Will I loose all the channel selections and favorites?


----------



## jaguaraja

Had 2 cablecards installed here on LI. I have a TiVo HD that I got recently. Installation went pretty smoothly...took about an hour and 20 to get done (both cards worked on the first try). Install charge was like $9.95 and $2/month/card. 

I only have the family cable package, but wanted to be able to record the HD networks without having to resort to manual recording the QAM channels. The only unfortunate thing was that they had to upgrade my package by $5.95 to a digital package for me to use the cable cards. I'm not sure if that's shady, but that's why I'm posting about it here. 

Anyone have just Cablevision Family Cable (not IO packages) and using cablecards? Or is it a requirement to have a IO digital package alongside cablecard usage? If this is the case, then getting guide data for the network broadcast for TiVo recording is costing me an extra $5.95 + $2 + $2 per month.


----------



## beady

jaguaraja said:


> Anyone have just Cablevision Family Cable (not IO packages) and using cablecards?


You don't need IO to use the cablecards. They added it to my bill and I told them I didn't want it. The woman on the phone said it was required with the box and I tolder her I didn't have a box. She took it off. You just don't get the channels in the IO package. I had family without IO and added some movie channels but I still don't have IO.


----------



## bratan

Hi I have couple of question, hopefully someone could answer here:

1. If I call CV to change my cablecards, their tech can't get it to work, blames it on bad TiVo box, would they charge me for a visit?
2. If I exchange my TiVo HD for another, will Cablevision charge me for another installation (since cablecards need to be paired with new host id)
3. Do I need to redo Guided Setup each time I reinsert cablecard (after it stopped working)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rolento76

bratan said:


> Hi I have couple of question, hopefully someone could answer here:
> 
> 1. If I call CV to change my cablecards, their tech can't get it to work, blames it on bad TiVo box, would they charge me for a visit?
> 2. If I exchange my TiVo HD for another, will Cablevision charge me for another installation (since cablecards need to be paired with new host id)
> 3. Do I need to redo Guided Setup each time I reinsert cablecard (after it stopped working)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. They shouldn't charge you a service charge for services not rendered. If they didn't accomplish what they came there to do, then the outcome should be a rescheduled visit. They shouldn't charge you until they get it working. But I can't attest to what your technician may write down as the reason for the visit and why the tech left.

2. If you exchange the TiVo HD for another you will be charged a service visit fee unless the cards failed to work because of something on CV's part.

3. You shouldn't have to rerun guided setup again for cablecard reinsertions, only for initial insertion.


----------



## dubluv

jaguaraja said:


> Had 2 cablecards installed here on LI. I have a TiVo HD that I got recently. Installation went pretty smoothly...took about an hour and 20 to get done (both cards worked on the first try). Install charge was like $9.95 and $2/month/card.
> 
> I only have the family cable package, but wanted to be able to record the HD networks without having to resort to manual recording the QAM channels. The only unfortunate thing was that they had to upgrade my package by $5.95 to a digital package for me to use the cable cards. I'm not sure if that's shady, but that's why I'm posting about it here.
> 
> Anyone have just Cablevision Family Cable (not IO packages) and using cablecards? Or is it a requirement to have a IO digital package alongside cablecard usage? If this is the case, then getting guide data for the network broadcast for TiVo recording is costing me an extra $5.95 + $2 + $2 per month.


so what channels, including HD are you NOT able to get with your basic pkg? it wouldn't surprise me if CV was being sneaky and allowing us to think we need IO to get HD channels.


----------



## SteveD

dubluv said:


> so what channels, including HD are you NOT able to get with your basic pkg? it wouldn't surprise me if CV was being sneaky and allowing us to think we need IO to get HD channels.


Here's the current list of channels from the Cablevision Yahoo Group. At the moment, there is only 7 channels that you need iO to receive.

Also, it has been reported that ESPN2-HD is in the process of being added.

Basic HD (7)
CBS
NBC
FOX
ABC
My9
CW11
PBS

Family HD (30)
HD On Demand
MOJO
YES
MSG
FSNY
SNY
VOOM (15 channels)
CNN
HD Theater
HGTV
ESPN
TNT
TBS
Universal HD
FOOD
HD-PPV

iO HD (2)
VSGOLF
Nat Geo HD

iO Silver (2)
HBO
STARZ

iO Gold (3)
SHOWTIME
The Movie Channel
Cinemax

44 total


----------



## jaguaraja

beady said:


> You don't need IO to use the cablecards. They added it to my bill and I told them I didn't want it. The woman on the phone said it was required with the box and I tolder her I didn't have a box. She took it off. You just don't get the channels in the IO package. I had family without IO and added some movie channels but I still don't have IO.


Thank you sir for the information! It would appear that CV tried to pass a quick one on my be saying that I need a digital package for cablecard usage.

I called CV CS and spoke to a nice lady who confirmed that I don't need IO along with cablecards and she promptly removed the IO service. Score! I gave here very high marks on the CS survey that followed my call with her.


----------



## bratan

Rolento76 said:


> 1. They shouldn't charge you a service charge for services not rendered. If they didn't accomplish what they came there to do, then the outcome should be a rescheduled visit. They shouldn't charge you until they get it working. But I can't attest to what your technician may write down as the reason for the visit and why the tech left.
> 
> 2. If you exchange the TiVo HD for another you will be charged a service visit fee unless the cards failed to work because of something on CV's part.
> 
> 3. You shouldn't have to rerun guided setup again for cablecard reinsertions, only for initial insertion.


Thanks so much!

I have another question. I had "No Channels Available" message on both CableCards for 2 days (rebooting/reinserting didn't help). After I called CV office, they tried to resend authorization twice, and had me rebooting TiVo. It didn't help so I scheduled an appointment. Over night something must have happened, because this morning everything works fine. So my questins are:

1. What is the correct way to reset cards (i.e. remove reinsert, reboot, etc.)
2. How long does it normally take for Cable Cards to start working after Tivo rebooted or after card has been reinserted?

I'm reading that almost everyone on CV has issue with card #2 on TivoHD, but mine seems to be crapping out on both cards. I'm starting to think it might be the Tivo unit itself...


----------



## Rolento76

bratan said:


> 1. What is the correct way to reset cards (i.e. remove reinsert, reboot, etc.)
> 2. How long does it normally take for Cable Cards to start working after Tivo rebooted or after card has been reinserted?


1. When I used to have problems (when I first got my TiVo S3 in November 2006), I would reset my cablecards by rebooting the TiVo through the reset menu. Others have successfully reset them by pulling them out for 10-30 seconds and reinserting them.

2. I have Scientific Atlanta Powerkey CableCards and they seem to vary. My living room TiVo has a perfect signal 0 and excellent signal to noise ratio. The card starts receiving ECMs right away. I think you need at least 30 ECMs before you receive your channel. Typically the ECMs will continue to count up for as long as you are tuned to that channel. My bedroom TiVo has a -7 signal with fair signal to noise ratio and it takes a few seconds longer to receive ECMs. Just barely a noticable difference with the living room speed.

Are you on TiVo software version 9.2? Supposedly that version fixes the slot 2problems in TiVo HDs. What kind of cablecards do you have? How was your signal strength?


----------



## beady

dubluv said:


> so what channels, including HD are you NOT able to get with your basic pkg? it wouldn't surprise me if CV was being sneaky and allowing us to think we need IO to get HD channels.


With the family package without IO you get all the channels in HD that have equivalent SD family channels. I think that is all the channels except the movie channels, National Geographic and Versus.


----------



## bratan

Rolento76 said:


> 1. When I used to have problems (when I first got my TiVo S3 in November 2006), I would reset my cablecards by rebooting the TiVo through the reset menu. Others have successfully reset them by pulling them out for 10-30 seconds and reinserting them.
> 
> 2. I have Scientific Atlanta Powerkey CableCards and they seem to vary. My living room TiVo has a perfect signal 0 and excellent signal to noise ratio. The card starts receiving ECMs right away. I think you need at least 30 ECMs before you receive your channel. Typically the ECMs will continue to count up for as long as you are tuned to that channel. My bedroom TiVo has a -7 signal with fair signal to noise ratio and it takes a few seconds longer to receive ECMs. Just barely a noticable difference with the living room speed.
> 
> Are you on TiVo software version 9.2? Supposedly that version fixes the slot 2problems in TiVo HDs. What kind of cablecards do you have? How was your signal strength?


How do I check Signal Strengh and SNR? And is good? When I go to CableCard Menu -> SA CableCARD CP Screen is says Decryption Status: No ECMs detected. I'm not able to get any encrypted channels right now on both cards...
System Information: Software Version: 9.2a-01-2-652
Cablecards: SA PowerKeY...


----------



## Rolento76

bratan said:


> How do I check Signal Strengh and SNR? And is good? When I go to CableCard Menu -> SA CableCARD CP Screen is says Decryption Status: No ECMs detected. I'm not able to get any encrypted channels right now on both cards...
> System Information: Software Version: 9.2a-01-2-652
> Cablecards: SA PowerKeY...


I was only able to check the signal strength when I had my SA8300 and SA4200 in place before I installed the TiVos. They had a diagnostic screen that provided the info. The TiVo has its own channel strength meter. You can give that a try. It is an option in the CableCard, Remote menu.

You can call Cablevision and ask them to send you some "hits". This should increase the number of ECMs. If it doesn't, it may be necessary to have a tech come out and test your signal strength and SNR. Did the tech do that before installing the cablecards?


----------



## jimerb

Wiggum said:


> Sorry yes. I have the SA NDS cards. Living on Long Island.
> 
> Basically I can be watching a show and not recording anything. All of a sudden it jumps to the screen stating that the Inserted card is not a viewable card or something similiar (Will jot the messages down again) (25) Inserted card is not a viewable card.
> 
> I know there is another error message that comes up sometimes, but I forget the exact error codes.
> 
> This has happened with both cards but mainly with card slot two I guess.
> 
> I hope I've been detailed enough, but in the future I will make sure I jot it all down to be exactly sure.


I'm having the same exact problem. This thread is huge! Is there a resolution for this?


----------



## appletj

proudpapa said:


> I ordered mine today also. To bring the cards out (they have to "install" them) - even though they have not heard of the S3 - cost $60.00, monthly charge $13.98. Has anyone else been gouged that bad ?? I told the TIVO rep. and he said to report it to the FCC - they are only suppose to charge a "nominal" fee  !


I think someone is confused about the cost of the service call to set it up. The FCC won't let them charge more than $5 a month per card.


----------



## tdel73

new to the site and just got the series 3 tivo...reading this thread has me nervous now...anyone from northern NJ have positive experiences with CV installing the cablecards.


----------



## Rolento76

tdel73 said:


> new to the site and just got the series 3 tivo...reading this thread has me nervous now...anyone from northern NJ have positive experiences with CV installing the cablecards.


My last experience (October) went really well. I posted about it in this thread. I wouldn't worry too much since you will probably hear more about bad experiences than good ones in any forum. In my opinion, Cablevision has made giant leaps and strides towards improving the TiVo cablecard installation experience.


----------



## tdel73

Rolento76 said:


> My last experience (October) went really well. I posted about it in this thread. I wouldn't worry too much since you will probably hear more about bad experiences than good ones in any forum. In my opinion, Cablevision has made giant leaps and strides towards improving the TiVo cablecard installation experience.


good to hear I'll post the hopefully good experience when its installed.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

You can get the CC installed for $9.95 if you upgrade your service. I had a guy come out to remove the trap on my line to upgrade to IO silver (truck roll=$9.95). He took care of the cable cards during the same visit.


----------



## blacknoi

Guys, I have a Series 3 and Tivo HD both with NDS cablecards on cablevision.

I wanted to give you guys a great tip for issues with the NDS cards... you know how its basically one of the NDS smart cards slid inside the PCMCIA looking part of the cablecard... well the metal enclosure on one of my parts lost its soldering and the smartcard inside it got loose/dislodged from the card reader part very easy. I taped the side of the card back up... so it holds onto the card nice and tight again. 

A lot of the deauthorization stuff for me was because the card slid inside the metal part of the card got moved. Just sliding the plastic card out and in to reseat it brought my tivo back to life instantly.


----------



## leeherman

Like others, I've been having problems with CC2 dropping out periodically. Sometimes it'll go several days without a problem, but I've also had it fail three times in a day. It'll drop off with an "error 25 not a viewing card" message and won't tune any premium channels, which is what I mostly use my S3 for.

I opened a case with Tivo but they claim to have never heard of such a situation. I believe that's bogus from reading elsewhere in this forum.

I ended up photographing my TV during a CC2 problem. I've attached links to the results for CC1 when it's working and CC2 when it's not.

CC1-GOOD

CC2-BAD

In particular, look at the Copy Protection screen (2nd one down in both images). CC1 shows a validated status where CC2 doesn't. Sometimes CC2 shows a validated status when working and sometimes it doesn't. CC1 is consistent and always shows a validated status. CC1 has also never failed.

Based on what I'm seeing here, I've got Cablevision coming in on Saturday to replace CC2. I *really* hope replacing CC2 will solve this problem as the S3 hasn't been too reliable for dual-tuner recording as a result of the CC2 outages.

I'll update as events warrant.

LH


----------



## NY_Joe

They know about it.

They don't know why it loses its memory.

They come and replace them when you call.

I think its is a Cablevision problem, not TIVO.

Had it happen to me twice.


----------



## leeherman

*NY_Joe*

Has your problem been resolved by the CC replacement?

I'm really hoping that's it but I read so many different experiences here and I have my doubts.

Thanks!

LH



NY_Joe said:


> They know about it.
> 
> They don't know why it loses its memory.
> 
> They come and replace them when you call.
> 
> I think its is a Cablevision problem, not TIVO.
> 
> Had it happen to me twice.


----------



## jimerb

they replaced my cards and I'm still having the same problem. My Signal strength is fine (cablevision was onsite to test.)

On my last call to Tivo the tech told me that he was sending my case to level 3 support.

I told him that many others were having the same probelm with authorization / gray / black screens on the forums. 

I originally thought this was a cablevision problem but now I'm thinking it's Tivo. Cablevision's response to me is that it works on their box.

One thing that makes me nervious though is that the firmware on the NDS card is from 2005. Cablevision states that there are no updates.


----------



## leeherman

*jimerb*

I'm afraid of this problem being volleyed between Tivo and Cablevision while I'm stuck with a semi-usable S3.

I too noticed the 2005 firmware date on my NDS cards. Both of my cards are the same, yet only CC2 gives me trouble.

The frequency of complaints about Tivo S3s/HDs with CC2 problems initially led me to think it's a Tivo issue, but the Copy Protection screen results on my CC2 lead me to think otherwise.

I guess all I can do now is to have Cablevision do their thing and cross my fingers. I'll be going back to Tivo if a second CC doesn't solve the problem.

Regards,

LH


----------



## Wiggum

My slot 2 CC goes out on me at least 5-6 times a day. I'm going to call cablevision in a little while, but since lastnight I have left the cc2 out of the unit and have had zero problems with the tivo without the cc1.


----------



## mad6c

Under the CableCARD Menu, check Conditional Access, press select again to view the diagnostics. Anytime this happens to me the "Smart Card status" reports "INVALID"

Replacing the card or the TiVo will not fix the issue in my experiences, I have had both done.

Best bet is to call TiVo and tell them the exact symptoms you are seeing, the more reports they have of the problem the better chance they will have of finding out what is really going on.


----------



## stevec5375

I had 4 visits from Time Warner Cable in Austin, TX and my 2nd CC still does not have any ECMs. The first one got 39 and works OK. The techs are dumb-founded over why the 2nd CC won't get any ECMs. They even switched out the card and repaired, etc. and still no ECMs.

I have the latest software update on the TiVo as well.

What's up with this?


----------



## jaj2276

I have two TivoHDs. One for the living room and one for the bedroom. Luckily my downstairs TV has two HD inputs so I'll have both TiVos hooked up downstairs and then when they're set up, move the one upstairs.

I'm in Cablevision of Hauppauge, does anyone have any good/bad stories with them? I'm only getting single-stream cards (I asked for multi-) and figure that at least the $47 install fee can be spread out over two tivos (I'd be a bit pissed if I bought a second tivo a few weeks later).


----------



## leeherman

*jaj2276*

I'm a Cablevision customer too, town of Babylon.

My initial installation over a month ago went smoothly, less than an hour.

I have Cablevision coming back tomorrow because CC2 is acting up regularly. I'm hoping a replacement card does the trick, as I'm getting tired of losing my premium channels when I'm trying to record.

Regards,

LH



jaj2276 said:


> I have two TivoHDs. One for the living room and one for the bedroom. Luckily my downstairs TV has two HD inputs so I'll have both TiVos hooked up downstairs and then when they're set up, move the one upstairs.
> 
> I'm in Cablevision of Hauppauge, does anyone have any good/bad stories with them? I'm only getting single-stream cards (I asked for multi-) and figure that at least the $47 install fee can be spread out over two tivos (I'd be a bit pissed if I bought a second tivo a few weeks later).


----------



## mrdazzo7

> I have Cablevision coming back tomorrow because CC2 is acting up regularly. I'm hoping a replacement card does the trick, as I'm getting tired of losing my premium channels when I'm trying to record.


This thread might be posted somewhere else in here but figured I'd do it just in case it's not... It seems A LOT of people are having this same problem w/ CC #2 not recording. Just so you know, I do a restart every night before bed and that seems to get me through the next day if I have any recordings scheduled. This problem is extremely frustrating. Be sure to post back here with the results of your service call. I'm curious if replacing the cards makes a difference...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746


----------



## leeherman

*mrdazzo7*

I actually opened a call with Tivo based on some of the comments here. Of course they recommended my having the card replaced which I was reluctant to do until I looked carefully at some of my diagnostic screens.

I photographed some of the CC setup screens for both cards and saw something that made me believe perhaps my problem was CC related and not Tivo. Screen shots here.

The CC2 image doesn't show a "match = 1" in the copy protection screen.

Cablevision showed up early and left after activating a new card. So far so good, but as I told the tech, that means nothing. I can go days without a problem or have the card fail several times in one day.

I DID notice that the new CC2 now reports "match = 1" in the copy protection screen. I only saw that once with the old CC2, so I'm hopeful that the card replacement really did solve the problem. If so, I'll have to call Tivo to close the case.

I'll report back here in a few days if everything seems good, or sooner if it doesn't.

G'day!

LH



mrdazzo7 said:


> This thread might be posted somewhere else in here but figured I'd do it just in case it's not... It seems A LOT of people are having this same problem w/ CC #2 not recording. Just so you know, I do a restart every night before bed and that seems to get me through the next day if I have any recordings scheduled. This problem is extremely frustrating. Be sure to post back here with the results of your service call. I'm curious if replacing the cards makes a difference...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746


----------



## jaguaraja

i did not have any problems with CC install, which took place about 2 weeks ago. Inserted CC1 got the data, gave it to CV CSR, inserted CC2 gave the info. Both were authorized and within a few minutes for each card, all channels i should be getting were gotten.

i do have an issue if i reboot the tivo. in that case, i just remove both CC's, then insert one till it gets the channels (about 1 min) then insert CC2 and repeat. Kinda annoying, but should be a rare thing and may only come up again during a service update where the tivo reboots.


----------



## ALLEN3686

I just got my series3HD. I already have a problem. Cablevision came to install and got the error message161-2. Now they are comeing back wendsday and I will have Tivo on the line to talk to them. From what I see everyone has problems. Should I just return it and use the one from cablevision???? I have had Tivo for four years. hate to see it go. I would appreciate any comments here or my e-mail is [email protected]. Thank you.

Allen


----------



## Rolento76

ALLEN3686 said:


> I just got my series3HD. I already have a problem. Cablevision came to install and got the error message161-2. Now they are comeing back wendsday and I will have Tivo on the line to talk to them. From what I see everyone has problems. Should I just return it and use the one from cablevision???? I have had Tivo for four years. hate to see it go. I would appreciate any comments here or my e-mail is [email protected]. Thank you.
> 
> Allen


Keep in mind that the majority of posts in a forum will probably be negative experiences. Make sure that you have the latest software. A 161-2 error, IIRC, is a cablecard problem and not the S3. Hopefully your second Cablevision visit will be better.


----------



## ALLEN3686

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## dubluv

jimerb said:


> they replaced my cards and I'm still having the same problem. My Signal strength is fine (cablevision was onsite to test.)
> 
> On my last call to Tivo the tech told me that he was sending my case to level 3 support.
> 
> I told him that many others were having the same probelm with authorization / gray / black screens on the forums.
> 
> I originally thought this was a cablevision problem but now I'm thinking it's Tivo. Cablevision's response to me is that it works on their box.
> 
> One thing that makes me nervious though is that the firmware on the NDS card is from 2005. Cablevision states that there are no updates.


does CV even have a box that uses cableCards? not that i know of. each time my tivoHD had to be rebooted, i lost CC2. all it required was to pop it out of its slot for 10 seconds or so, and then reinsert it. afterwards, the tivo will ask you to run guided setup, which you can ignore, as there was no changes. i'm awaiting my second tivoHD to arrive, and then after i call cv for the CC install, i'm going to ask the tech about this CC2 problem. its pretty common from what i've read on TCF.


----------



## cwolfey

3 weeks ago I gave Tivo and Cablevision hard time.. Tivo Swapped out my Box after a year and cablevision came back again to install new cards..
Only thing CV did different this time was put a -6db attenautor on the line going into the tivo, saying my signal was too high.

The reason they swapped out the box was because I explained to them no matter how many times Cv changed my cards.. slot #2 was the problem and it would wipe out both tuners? and a reboot would fix, it is my understanding that the cards are a decryption code to allow viewing and either works or doesnt at all.

so 3 weeks no problems...and I definitely would by now.


----------



## tdel73

I know this is going to sound stupid but what is the purpose of the cable cards for tivo, and do you need 2 CC, what happens if you only have 1 CC?


----------



## leeherman

*tdel73*

The cable cards replace your cable box and allow you to receive the scrambled channels you can't receive without the box.

For single stream cards, you need two to use dual tuner capability with the S3 and HD. Either model can use one single stream card, but you'll only be able to record one program at a time.

The HD is Multi-stream CC capable, so you can use one Multi-stream card for dual tuners. The S3 isn't M-card capable.

Hope this helps.

LH



tdel73 said:


> I know this is going to sound stupid but what is the purpose of the cable cards for tivo, and do you need 2 CC, what happens if you only have 1 CC?


----------



## dubluv

mrdazzo7 said:


> This thread might be posted somewhere else in here but figured I'd do it just in case it's not... It seems A LOT of people are having this same problem w/ CC #2 not recording. Just so you know, I do a restart every night before bed and that seems to get me through the next day if I have any recordings scheduled. This problem is extremely frustrating. Be sure to post back here with the results of your service call. I'm curious if replacing the cards makes a difference...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373746


i always have a problem with CC2 after a reboot of my tivoHD. the CC black message screen says to call cable, but i simply pop the card out, and reinsert it and allow it to reauthorize. its worked this way since i got the box in august. whether its a required reboot due to software updates, or a non response due to a simple video resolution change, the offending card is almost always CC2. yesterday i noticed my video resolution was outputting at 480i fixed (sony bravia 1080P tv), so i attempted to change this setting and i only got a gray screen. changing back did nothing, hence the reboot. now the problem stated CC2 not receiving all channels, but i did check the cc screens and it stated "invalid smartcard". so i pulled JUST the smart card and reinserted it and ran CCsetup again. it repaired the problem, and all channels are received. i mention this because sometimes all that is wrong is the smart card, NOT the CC, so CV users should be aware of this. anything is better than a truck roll which can get costly, even though cV is pretty good about not charging customers for this stuff.


----------



## dubluv

leeherman said:


> Like others, I've been having problems with CC2 dropping out periodically. Sometimes it'll go several days without a problem, but I've also had it fail three times in a day. It'll drop off with an "error 25 not a viewing card" message and won't tune any premium channels, which is what I mostly use my S3 for.
> 
> I opened a case with Tivo but they claim to have never heard of such a situation. I believe that's bogus from reading elsewhere in this forum.
> 
> I ended up photographing my TV during a CC2 problem. I've attached links to the results for CC1 when it's working and CC2 when it's not.
> 
> CC1-GOOD
> 
> CC2-BAD
> 
> In particular, look at the Copy Protection screen (2nd one down in both images). CC1 shows a validated status where CC2 doesn't. Sometimes CC2 shows a validated status when working and sometimes it doesn't. CC1 is consistent and always shows a validated status. CC1 has also never failed.
> 
> Based on what I'm seeing here, I've got Cablevision coming in on Saturday to replace CC2. I *really* hope replacing CC2 will solve this problem as the S3 hasn't been too reliable for dual-tuner recording as a result of the CC2 outages.
> 
> I'll update as events warrant.
> 
> LH


did you try popping out the smart card and reinserting it? i tried that and it works great. of course, it would be better if it didn't happen in the first place, but since the nds CC is matched to a smart card, that doubles the problems CV users are experiencing. afterall, if the only problem is the smart card is showing invalid, it doesn't necessarily mean the CC is bad. either way, i've been able to get my channels back by removing teh CC for a few seconds and reinserting it. this brings up the CC setup page, or if not, simply go to the setup page and check your CC there. for some reason, as its been posted here many times, CC2 is usually the culprit, but reinserting the card has worked every time for me. 5 times and counting since august. each time the black screen said 'call cable operator'. anytime there's a reboot, i can count on losing channels via CC issues. but they're always resolved for me by reintializing the card or sometimes just the smart card if that is showing invalid or not a valid viewing card.


----------



## tdel73

leeherman said:


> *tdel73*
> 
> The cable cards replace your cable box and allow you to receive the scrambled channels you can't receive without the box.
> 
> For single stream cards, you need two to use dual tuner capability with the S3 and HD. Either model can use one single stream card, but you'll only be able to record one program at a time.
> 
> The HD is Multi-stream CC capable, so you can use one Multi-stream card for dual tuners. The S3 isn't M-card capable.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> LH


ok great thanks...so when I cable cablevision I should ask for 2 cable cards because I just got the series 3 tivo.


----------



## leeherman

tdel73 said:


> ok great thanks...so when I cable cablevision I should ask for 2 cable cards because I just got the series 3 tivo.


Yep, if you want dual tuning capability for all of your channels.

Good luck!

LH


----------



## leeherman

*dubluv*

Removing and re-inserting would solve the problem for a period of time, but that's not acceptable, especially if I'm not here and miss recordings as a result of the CC2 problem. There were times I could go three days without a CC2 problem and there were times the problem would occur three times in one day.

Our cable systems might generate different messages for the same problems, but my card would hiccup, generate an "initializing CC" message, then go to a message that said "Inserted card not a viewing card". At that point I'd have lost all of my non-basic channels, which is a big problem for me since most of what I use the S3 for is movie channels and a few network HD shows. I use my S2 for all non-HD stuff.

While I'm not breaking out the champagne and confetti yet, my CC2 hasn't hiccuped yet since it was replaced 48 hours ago. I'm hopeful the problem is resolved, and I'll be more confident if I make it one week without a problem.

Oddly enough, CC1, which NEVER gave me a problem hiccuped the other day. It re-initialized itself while I was watching something but successfully reconnected and continued to be able to access all channels.

G'day!

LH



dubluv said:


> did you try popping out the smart card and reinserting it? i tried that and it works great. of course, it would be better if it didn't happen in the first place, but since the nds CC is matched to a smart card, that doubles the problems CV users are experiencing. afterall, if the only problem is the smart card is showing invalid, it doesn't necessarily mean the CC is bad. either way, i've been able to get my channels back by removing teh CC for a few seconds and reinserting it. this brings up the CC setup page, or if not, simply go to the setup page and check your CC there. for some reason, as its been posted here many times, CC2 is usually the culprit, but reinserting the card has worked every time for me. 5 times and counting since august. each time the black screen said 'call cable operator'. anytime there's a reboot, i can count on losing channels via CC issues. but they're always resolved for me by reintializing the card or sometimes just the smart card if that is showing invalid or not a valid viewing card.


----------



## tdel73

leeherman said:


> Yep, if you want dual tuning capability for all of your channels.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> LH


sorry 1 more question...since I use cablevison for my phone and internet I only need to get a wirless adaptor and plug it into modem, I don't need get a router too do I?


----------



## dubluv

DUDE_NJX said:


> You can get the CC installed for $9.95 if you upgrade your service. I had a guy come out to remove the trap on my line to upgrade to IO silver (truck roll=$9.95). He took care of the cable cards during the same visit.


hmmmm....maybe i should request an upgraded to gold, along with 2 new CC's for my 2nd tivoHD, and then just roll back to the silver package and save $30? CV charges $40or 46.95 for CC install, and if they only charge $10 for the upgrade...


----------



## leeherman

*tdel73*

Yes, you DO need a wireless router to use your Tivo wirelessly with your broadband connection.

I generally recommend that ANYONE with a broadband connection have a router for its built-in firewall protection.

I'm currently using my S3 hard wired to a router, but my S2 is using a non-Tivo wireless bridge with my wireless router.

Good luck!

LH



tdel73 said:


> sorry 1 more question...since I use cablevison for my phone and internet I only need to get a wirless adaptor and plug it into modem, I don't need get a router too do I?


----------



## jaj2276

Had the cable guy come out today. I needed four CCs and he brought exactly four CCs. He said that he usually brings extras along because of the fact that most of them aren't good. However, today he actually took the companies last four CCs. So either all four worked off the bat or I'd have to have another tech come out. I'm sure you can guess how this will go.

Anyways, my story:

- He arrived and while this wasn't his first Tivo install, it was his first TivoHD install (he said that the other Tivos had their CCs in the back, so I'm assuming those are the Tivo Series 3 units).
-- I had printed out the instructions from Tivo and away we went.
-- We inserted the first card and up came the configuration screen. After it was activated, we tested channels. Everything came thru (including premiums!)
-- We inserted the second card and everything went downhill. The second card didn't work. The first card then also didn't work. Interestingly, this also caused Tivo to mention how that my cablecard decoder config changed so I'd have to repeat guided setup. Also, all of the background screens became grey. I had to reboot to get out of this.

-- After I rebooted the first tivo, we tried the other two CCs on the second tivo. We couldn't get the first one to pair. So, after all that, 3 out of 4 CCs bad (the tech was marking them "bad from stock") and my tivos remain CC-less for another two weeks.

Good thing that there's not a lot of HD tv on right now. Anyways, the cards were having 161-0 and 161-2 errors. I did get one 161-4 error but that went away.


----------



## jda703

I'm looking to consolidate all the clutter around the TV and hopefully bring my cable bill down a bit in the process. 

I'm seeing all these issues with the cards and I'm not sure I want to go down this road. 

Bottom line, I definitely need to record, but what we use most is the rewind feature and record shows that are on when we're not around. Lastly, I NEVER want to not be able to watch TV. It would just be disruptive in the house. So if that means I only run with one card, and can only record one show at a time (while I watch another, I'm assuming), then that's OK with me. Until they fix the two card issue.

Let me know if I have this correct. I don't want to jump into this only to have to be rebooting, resetting, etc. Since I'm the only one in the house that is technical enough to work this out. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## leeherman

I had a visit from Cablevision on Saturday morning to replace CC2.

I'd been getting consistant drop-outs of CC2 from day one while CC1 remained reliable.

I'm happy to report that I haven't had a CC2 problem since the original card was replaced. The copy protection screen for CC2 shows the same validation results as CC1 and has done so consistantly since the card was replaced.

I'm going to wait until Friday to call Tivo and close the case I opened.

G'day!

LH


----------



## dubluv

leeherman said:


> *jaj2276*
> 
> I'm a Cablevision customer too, town of Babylon.
> 
> My initial installation over a month ago went smoothly, less than an hour.
> 
> I have Cablevision coming back tomorrow because CC2 is acting up regularly. I'm hoping a replacement card does the trick, as I'm getting tired of losing my premium channels when I'm trying to record.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> LH


if CC2 is 'acting up', try popping it out for 20 seconds, and reinserting it. it will reintialize, and then go to cc diagnostics in settings, and recheck it. i've had to reset mine a few times, and it always worked. also, each time i've rebooted the box, it loses cc2. i think tivo knows about this, and i doubt its a tivo issue, more likely cc.


----------



## leeherman

*dubluv*

I had the card replaced Saturday after weeks of reseating it or restarting the Tivo.

So far CC2 has been flawless since the replacement.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

LH



dubluv said:


> if CC2 is 'acting up', try popping it out for 20 seconds, and reinserting it. it will reintialize, and then go to cc diagnostics in settings, and recheck it. i've had to reset mine a few times, and it always worked. also, each time i've rebooted the box, it loses cc2. i think tivo knows about this, and i doubt its a tivo issue, more likely cc.


----------



## danspach

After having read all 19 pages of this thread, I've done my best to get up to speed as a new TiVo HD owner. I'm about to call Cablevision (I'm in Westchester County NY) to get the CC's installed and had a quick question:

Would I be better off to "insist" that they install one MultiStream card vs. 2 S-Cards? It seems the problem is with one slot or the other and was wondering if it may be a communication issue between the two that may be alleviated by having the one M-Card?

Thoughts? Opinions? 

Thanks to all who have taken the time to post their experiences. Makes this an invaluable resource for a n00b like me.

I can't wait to get this thing set up!

- Dave


----------



## leeherman

*danspach*,

I have no experience with 'M' cards, but I'd think it would be best to get one 'M' card rather than two 'S' cards.

Less cards = potentially less to go wrong, but of course if the one multi-stream card goes then you lose everything!

Good luck!

LH



danspach said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Would I be better off to "insist" that they install one MultiStream card vs. 2 S-Cards? It seems the problem is with one slot or the other and was wondering if it may be a communication issue between the two that may be alleviated by having the one M-Card?


----------



## jimpmc

danspach said:


> Would I be better off to "insist" that they install one MultiStream card vs. 2 S-Cards? It seems the problem is with one slot or the other and was wondering if it may be a communication issue between the two that may be alleviated by having the one M-Card?
> 
> - Dave


It would be better to have 1 M-Card over 2 S-Cards, but as best I can tell Cablevision hasn't started deploying M-Cards in the NY Metro area. Various posts indicated that they were going to use them at some point in the future and when I pushed them on it, they just indicated they did not have M-Cards.


----------



## danspach

jimpmc said:


> It would be better to have 1 M-Card over 2 S-Cards, but as best I can tell Cablevision hasn't started deploying M-Cards in the NY Metro area. Various posts indicated that they were going to use them at some point in the future and when I pushed them on it, they just indicated they did not have M-Cards.


Thanks for the response. I did just make an appt and did my best to front run any issues based on what I've read here but you are correct that they are not using M-Cards right now. Next Sat, 11-2.

Need to go home and set it up this weekend.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Mickey G

Just wanted to add my recent experince to this forum. I had two cable cards installed yesterday in my new HD TIVO and another in my Sony TV. Tech brought alone 6 cards just in case. He was able to install and verify operation of all 3 cards (only used first three) in about 45 minutes. Just wanted to let people know that some installs go well. I know it is only day 2 and anything can happen but so far so good.

He did mention that it has taken him considerably longer on many cable card installs, especially when the firmware on the cards needs to be upgraded.


----------



## VinceA

My TiVoHD CableCard install was yesterday. All went well even though the installers didn't seem like the sharpest knives in the drawer. I've got two NDS CableCards with smartcards installed in them. Took all of 90 minutes for the install and Guided Setup run. So far everything seems to be working dandy. My only 'complaint' is that the door over the CableCard slots can't be closed now since the smartcards stick out a little too far.


----------



## dubluv

leeherman said:


> *dubluv*
> 
> I had the card replaced Saturday after weeks of reseating it or restarting the Tivo.
> 
> So far CC2 has been flawless since the replacement.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> LH


Great! certainly glad to hear you've resolved your problem. i didn't realize you were reseating CC2 for so long and so many times. well, what took you so long to get them to fix it?


----------



## dubluv

Mickey G said:


> Just wanted to add my recent experince to this forum. I had two cable cards installed yesterday in my new HD TIVO and another in my Sony TV. Tech brought alone 6 cards just in case. He was able to install and verify operation of all 3 cards (only used first three) in about 45 minutes. Just wanted to let people know that some installs go well. I know it is only day 2 and anything can happen but so far so good.
> 
> He did mention that it has taken him considerably longer on many cable card installs, especially when the firmware on the cards needs to be upgraded.


and the fact the firmware for the CC was attempting to update while it was being installed just shows how weird this whole thing can be. you'd think they would have a way to allow the card to be installed first before it attempts to call in for an update. common sense, i would think. i'm glad my left hand knows what my right is doing. now if CV could do that it would be even better.


----------



## Craigstired

Well I got my S3 TivoHD mid-December, but havent had the time to make my appt until this past week.

I have Cablevision of Woodbury... and they are coming tomorrow (1/7) to install my cards. Im all set up and have the little cheat sheet waiting for them.

When I called to set up the appointment, the guy at cablevsion that answered the phone was like... "Let me get this straight, you want us to install your Tivo? Why not just get cablevsions DVR box" Well after him huffing and puffing he put me on hold and I ended up with a woman who knew exactly what I was looking for and tomorrow afternoon I should be all done.

I have some other questions, but i'll put them in the other forums. I'll post tomorrow night and let ya all know how it went.


----------



## jaguaraja

Craigstired said:


> When I called to set up the appointment, the guy at cablevsion that answered the phone was like... "Let me get this straight, you want us to install your Tivo? Why not just get cablevsions DVR box" Well after him huffing and puffing he put me on hold and I ended up with a woman who knew exactly what I was looking for and tomorrow afternoon I should be all done.


I had the same experience. The first lady I talked to was like "why would you want tivo?, we have a dvr". After it was clear to her that I didn't want that, she transferred me to a lady who knew a lot of about tivo and set up an appt. without issue.


----------



## VinceA

The sales guy I got knew exactly what I was doing the minute I said "I need two CableCards". He answered with "Let me guess... a TiVo?".


----------



## tdel73

well I finally got around to calling cablevison to have the CC installed, they are coming out Jan.21 Hopefully the installation goes as smoothly as making the appt. The CSR was very nice and knew exactly what I needed and was very pleasant.


----------



## Craigstired

Install went smooth (except for the installer forgetting to take the cablebox back with him). He told me thay hate getting their service sheet for the day and seeing Tivo installs. Everything for mine was great....no issues with the cards, but my installer told me horror stories that some of the cards dont work. He had brought four with him, but we only needed the first two.

Later that night I was watching TV and I got a cable card error for my slot 1.... After saying "UH OH!" I took it upon myself to eject and just re-seat the card in the slot and its been fine since.

Im soooo happy I finally have this working


----------



## VinceA

Everything had been working for a week so I decided that I'd reboot my TiVoHD to see if everything would stay OK. Of course it wouldn't. When the unit starts back up it complains of an error 161-2 for CableCard #2 which supposedly means 'bad card' but if I pop the card out and push it back in all is well again until another reboot. Should I go through the trouble of calling CV and having someone come out for this or is it something that can be dealt with via phone call? I'm guessing the former but hoping for the latter.


----------



## jaguaraja

VinceA said:


> Everything had been working for a week so I decided that I'd reboot my TiVoHD to see if everything would stay OK. Of course it wouldn't. When the unit starts back up it complains of an error 161-2 for CableCard #2 which supposedly means 'bad card' but if I pop the card out and push it back in all is well again until another reboot. Should I go through the trouble of calling CV and having someone come out for this or is it something that can be dealt with via phone call? I'm guessing the former but hoping for the latter.


I have the same exact problem as you if I reboot the tivo. reseating the cards solves it though. i wish i didn't have to go through that step but i don't see a better solution. maybe m-cards will be the savior or a future tivo update


----------



## dubluv

VinceA said:


> Everything had been working for a week so I decided that I'd reboot my TiVoHD to see if everything would stay OK. Of course it wouldn't. When the unit starts back up it complains of an error 161-2 for CableCard #2 which supposedly means 'bad card' but if I pop the card out and push it back in all is well again until another reboot. Should I go through the trouble of calling CV and having someone come out for this or is it something that can be dealt with via phone call? I'm guessing the former but hoping for the latter.


i've had this same thing happen with CC2, and its been posted here frequently, so i wouldn't call CV about it. i believe its either the tivo or its software, or the CC itself, so there's nothing they can do except swap it out or tell you to keep reseating card 2. hopefully the only time we'll have to reboot is when there's a major update.


----------



## Chuck_NJ

I have the same problem on reboot reseating card 2 always works till next reboot


----------



## jaj2276

I had cablevision out today to install 4 cable cards (two TivoHDs). First attempt a couple of weeks ago failed miserably as 3 out of the 4 cards didn't work.

Today was a great success. All four cards worked immediately with no problems. The installer said that he usually has no problems with Tivos and the cable cards, it's usually installing them into TVs.

Interesting note is that he also had another install today for 4 cablecards and he thinks it might be another dual Tivo install. Happy to hear that Tivo is gaining traction with the cable operators.

I'll be moving one of my Tivos tonight to the bedroom so I'll post if I have a problem with CC #2 acting up until reseating it.


----------



## jaj2276

Took my 2nd tivo upstairs and when powered up, both cablecards worked. So far so good.


----------



## RickNY

Rumor has it over on BBR that CV started deploying M-cards in SA areas as of 1/8/08.


----------



## VinceA

I saw mention of that there but they said "PowerKey" areas so I wasn't sure what that meant or where. We've got SA boxes here but NDS CableCards so I don't know if that makes Bayonne one of the areas getting the M Cards.


----------



## Rolento76

VinceA said:


> I saw mention of that there but they said "PowerKey" areas so I wasn't sure what that meant or where. We've got SA boxes here but NDS CableCards so I don't know if that makes Bayonne one of the areas getting the M Cards.


The PowerKey areas use Scientific Atlanta equipment at the head ends and Scientific Atlanta PowerKey cablecards.


----------



## lqaddict

I live in the "Powerkey" area - Brooklyn. Getting an M-Card from CV is like pulling teeth with no success whatsoever. This is simple as this - Tivo HD requires one M-Card for $2.00/mo or two S-Cards for total of $4.00/mo. They will be deploying S-Cards for as long as they have them...


----------



## dubluv

hopefully those who are able to get the M cards, will post here, cuz i don't think cv will be announcing it. btw, my second tivoHD install went smoothly, both cards worked and without incident. too bad the installer liked to talk trash about tivo, and stating stuff like tivo sends cv notices about problems, and other garbage. when he started 'why don't you just get the 8300', i cut him off. i wish i videotaped him struggling with the tivo gui trying to figure out where to go next, and his refusal to ask me for assistance. they wanted (he had a noobie with him) to bolt after the cards were installed, but i insisted they verify all channels first.


----------



## bizzy

I hope they didn't charge you a fee for putting up with that crap.


----------



## dubluv

bizzy said:


> I hope they didn't charge you a fee for putting up with that crap.


just the standard CC install fee of 46.95...but i'm not looking to hold any grudges, i'm just happy both tivoHD's have worked great, and i'll be prepared for the inevitable reseating card2 if i have to reboot though. i was actually waiting for the standard next day call from CV to see how the install went, but when they called, no one was there! i guess OV isn't as great as they'd have you believe.


----------



## VinceA

Rolento76 said:


> The PowerKey areas use Scientific Atlanta equipment at the head ends and Scientific Atlanta PowerKey cablecards.


Ah ha... in that case, I'm not in one of those areas since I've got NDS CableCards.


----------



## VinceA

dubluv said:


> when he started 'why don't you just get the 8300', i cut him off.


One of the installers doing my install job mentioned that but I cut him off pretty quick with "yeah but the TiVo got a bucketload of other features that the 8300 doesn't" and he admitted that also. It's just a lot easier for them to install 8300's. It almost feels like CV (and other cable companies) make CableCard installs tough on purpose to steer people away from them.


----------



## dschamis

OK - here's my story with CV. Hopefully it will be helpful. I am in Sands Point, Long Island.

I bought a TivoHD a few weeks ago. I got it set up in my basement, which is right next to where the cable comes into the house. It worked great. I think that installation was easy (I wasn't there but my wife reports it was easy, which may or may not actually be true). I used it for a few days and everything looked good. 

Then I moved it upstairs to my bedroom (2 flights up), which is where I wanted to ultimately use it. From then on there were problems. I would say that I have experienced two type of problems. The first was the usual 'CableCard #2 errors' that lots of people have reported. After reading about it here and removed the card and put it back, and it more or less worked. The second problem I had was much more severe. Upper channels (CNN, HBO, Food, etc.) would stop working. When I say stop working I mean it would be just a black screen. Sometimes I'd get a black screen on one card and sometimes the other. It was not always the same card.

Then over time it got a bit better (this is where I got a false sense of security). I then went out and bought three more TivoHDs, and returned three CV 8300HDs. When the installer came to install the three new ones and take the old boxes I asked him again to look at the one in my bedroom. Again I wasn't there (I know, huge mistake). My wife had him call me in my office to tell me what was going on. He said that he has seen this problem before and the way to fix it is to call Tivo and ask them to send me a new firmware update that they have been doing recently via a USB memory card. I knew that this was total BS but he was insistent and I wasn't there to argue with him. He also claimed that the other Tivos that he set up were all working fine. I then called Tivo and of course they had no idea what I was talking about. By the time I got off the phone with them the CV installer was gone. I figured that I would go home and assess the situation.

When I got there I found serious problems in the bedroom (the original Tivo), family room and kitchen Tivos. The new basement one again was working fine. I'm starting to see a pattern developing here. I then call CV again to set up a time for when I will be around, which was Saturday, Jan 12.

Before I go on let me say that I checked the signal strength and SNR of all four of the Tivos and they all were about the same. The basement one was 100 more than it was 93 and the bedroom one was more often 93, but not big problems.

Before the CV installer got to my house he called ahead and asked about the problem. It was obvious that he was pretty knowledgeable (as compared to the usual types you get). When he got there he said that he thought it had something to do with the signal quality. I told him that I had checked the signal strength and SNR and it all looked fine. He told me that there are other factors that matter too, but wasn't too much more explicit than that.

What he ended up doing was replacing the splitter that goes to the 6 TVs I have in the house, and making sure that all live coax runs are on that splitter (leaving the existing splitter in place for coax lines in the house that are unused). He also replaced the booster that was being used. I told him that it seemed impossible to imagine that the splitter was a problem, and the booster seemed more or less the same as compared to the one he gave me (although a different brand, etc.).

Well, knock on wood, since Saturday everything is working fine. I've done a few checks on the Tivos and everything is so far looking good. This is certainly the longest I've gone without a problem since having the Tivos. It is certainly plausible and maybe even probable the there was a signal issue that the CV guy saw on his little box he travels around with that is not picked up on the Tivo diag screen. This would certainly explain why the basement Tivo always works better.

For now I will keep watching and see how I do. I thought that it was important to add this experience to the collective and see if anyone had anything interesting to add.

Thanks to anyone who read this whole thing!

David


----------



## bcronin

I had two TiVo HD's installed a couple weeks ago and had a similar issue. Prior to this I only had OOL Boost (no cable TV, had DirecTV). They put in a new cable from the box into the house, a new splitter and new drops to both TV's (the run to the modem was relatively recent so they left that alone). We had the usual issues (first TiVo worked fine, second had a bad card that they had to come back the next day, and of course overnight the TiVo that was working fine, stopped working altogether). The usual horror story ensued. I'll spare you the details. The bottom line is at the last moment when they were about to give up, the CV tech (who was excellent, by the way) noticed some power level issue (I think he was actually looking at the cable modem's SIGNAL screen). It was reading -13dBmV whereas the previous day it had been better (the TiVo's were reporting signal strength in the 40's). At that point the only cable he had not replaced was the one from the pole to the house (although he had checked it out and found nothing wrong with it) and so decided to give that a try. If things still did not work after that, then it could not have been an issue with the cables since everything would then have been brand new.

You guessed it. As soon as he replaced that last drop, the power level on the cable modem screen went to 0dBmV (which he said was "perfect"), the signal strength on the TiVo's jumped into the high 90's and everything has worked fine since.

The lesson is these cablecard TiVo's are VERY sensitive to signal level/strength issues. Things have got to be near perfect for things to work. Apparently other cable boxes are not nearly so finicky. Someday it would be nice if the TiVo boxes could be made more robust in this regard (better able to tolerate non-optimal signals). In the meantime, if you are having cablecard issues, make darned sure that as much of your cable infrastructure as possible is new. Don't assume that if you've had cable-company cable boxes working fine that a TiVo will necessarily work OK as well.


----------



## tdel73

Cablevison came today to install my cablecards. The cc installation went smoothly but he only installed 1 cc, I told him I needed 2 but he said it is a mulit-stream one and that was all I needed. He said I would be able to watch and record a show at the same time, but it doesn't let me. do I need another cable card or do I have to do something different with the multi-stream card?


----------



## bizzy

We might be able to tell you, if we knew what he put the cablecard into.
A Series 3? A Tivo HD? Your cat?


----------



## leeherman

I can't speak for tdel73, but my cat's strictly analog.



LH



bizzy said:


> We might be able to tell you, if we knew what he put the cablecard into.
> A Series 3? A Tivo HD? Your cat?


----------



## tdel73

bizzy said:


> We might be able to tell you, if we knew what he put the cablecard into.
> A Series 3? A Tivo HD? Your cat?


it's the series 3 TIVO.


----------



## bizzy

tdel73 said:


> it's the series 3 TIVO.


In that case you need two cards. S or M, doesn't matter.


----------



## tdel73

bizzy said:


> In that case you need two cards. S or M, doesn't matter.


ok thanks for the info.


----------



## jaguaraja

tdel73 said:


> Cablevison came today to install my cablecards. The cc installation went smoothly but he only installed 1 cc, I told him I needed 2 but he said it is a mulit-stream one and that was all I needed. He said I would be able to watch and record a show at the same time, but it doesn't let me. do I need another cable card or do I have to do something different with the multi-stream card?


Cablevision has M-cards now?


----------



## lqaddict

jaguaraja said:


> Cablevision has M-cards now?


Yes, in "Power Key" card supplied areas.
It is a mixed success rate to get a hold of M-Cards though.


----------



## PortWineBoy

I had my M-Card installed Saturday. The tech said this was his first day installing the new cards.

Installation went smoothly after he put a new splitter on my outside line to reduce signal noise. 1 M-Card and my Tivo HD is running like a champ.

I've been using the cable co. DVR for over a year now since I went HD and I can't say how much I missed Tivo. Glad I finally broke down and spent the money.

/hudson county, NJ


----------



## tdel73

jaguaraja said:


> Cablevision has M-cards now?


yeah mine works fine and the installation went smoothly other then me needing 2 of the M-Cards...they will be back on Thursday to install the other one.


----------



## dbenrosen

My tech came with an m-card yesterday. The install into my HD took about 15 minutes!!!! This was MUCH better than the install on my Series 3 back in Oct. '06 when the tech was there over 3 hours and made multiple visits (total time in my house was at least 11 hours).

I had called on Monday to ask to make sure I got an m-card. The CSR said I was, but the tech said he only got the m-card because he specifically asked. The supervisor was going to give him regular s-cards. It was his first m-card install and couldn't have gone smoother (unless they let me do it myself and save the $46).


----------



## Babybull

Cablevision did the cable card install today on my Tivo HD. 2 NDS S cards and all is well, except the door won't close because the cards are too long. Took about 45 minutes start to finish. Cablevision's web site says M cards will be available in all areas "in the future." Right now, Long Island doesn't have them. I hope the M card is shorter.


----------



## PeteEMT

The tech that came today (I had 3 trucks at one time!) said they nly have S cards right now, dispatch was wrong.

On another note, anyone else having problems with the CV yahoogroup. My membership has been "pending" for like a month.


----------



## GmanTiVo

Highlander67 said:


> Well I was about to make a post about my new Tivo HD but the problem that people are describing in this thread may be the same issue I'm having.
> 
> Basically I just purchased a new Tivo HD and have the updated 9.2 Software on it. I live in Phoenix AZ and we have Cox Communications here. I have an M-Card (Multi-Steam Card) and everything seemed to work okay for the first couple days until all of a sudden, *I was not able to tune in any channels and my screen would be a gray color. I went all through the channels but I could only seem to get in lower channels, I.E. 2, 3 and so forth. *Anything high, I could not get. Not sure what the problem was so I did a Tivo restart and after a few minutes of rebooting and coming back, the channels seemed to work again. Now this has happened two times on me. I was dead-set that it was the card and as I have read here, replacing the card may end up doing nothing. Has there been any updates since to this problem?


HELP !!!

I Posted this in another thread but perhaps someone here may have an answer:

TivoHD
FW 9.3a
Cablevision, Northern NJ
CC (not sure the manufacturer, top side is blue)
Phone dail-up connection
Signal Strength 93

Problem: channels 14 to 72 and 140 to 700 are grey (no video nor sound) on CC2, when CC1 is recording another channel

Hi, my neighbor purchased a TivoHD and, since the CC activation 2 weeks ago, has been experiencing the same problems/symptoms.

He told me that the only way to "fix" it has been to reboot the Tivo every am and like magic, the CC2 and grayed out channels work again. Pulling out the card and putting it back in does not solve anything (we tried that last night).

Any new news/info on this problem?

One thing I noticed is that within the CC setup menu I couldn't access the 1st screen, the CC pairing one, as it was locked/restricted (weird).

Thanks in advance for any help.

Gman


----------



## tdel73

well this isn't turning into a nightmare just an incovience...tehy came yesterday to install the 2nd cablecard into the series 3...the tech brought another M card but refused to install it in the 2nd slot and insisted it only needs 1 card. I tried to argue with him that it needed 2 cards but he wouldn't listen. So he re-installs the new M-card into the 1st slot and what a shocker I wasn't able to record and watch a different show, he apologizes to me and they are coming back tomorrow to install 2 S cards now. I called the Customer service and the rep knew exactly what I needed and said the techs should have known this.

the problem i'm having now is I don't get any audio or video, the only thing that shows up is the banner of what channel is on and what show is on. Could this be from the tech installing the CC wrong? I only have to wait 1 more day so it's not a huge issue, but does anyone know if there is something I can do on my end to fix this?


----------



## lqaddict

Just had 2 S-cards installed in my Tivo HD by the CV tech. So far so good, only gripe - I asked for a single M-card, and the tech came in with 2 S-cards instead.
The cards are Scientific Atlanta Powerkey blue cards.


----------



## bcronin

Sounds like the Black Screen of Death, tdel73. Just reboot the TiVo. Always seems to clear it up for me.


----------



## Rodhawaii

Aloha from Kona Hawaii. I got a HD3 for Christmas, went to Cablevision for a M cable card, and was told the tech man had to install it. He came a few days later (on time!) but never installed one in a TIVO before. I gave him the page that came in the Tivo box for his information, which helped a lot. The set up was fast and smooth. 

But when it came time for the new bill, I was more than upset! Cablevision, part of Time Warner here, wanted to charge me the card $2.70 a month) Plus Digital Service (which I already pay each month on their DVR box rental) Plus and Plus. I got the bill reduced from what they said it'll cost on their web ($2.70) to a second set digital charge of $7.00 each month!!! I want to call the FCC, Time Warner, etc and yell and scream as it's the same charge of Cablevision's DVR rental, as everyone knows their DVR's junk compared to my new Tivo HD3. They want to keep their monopoly and strangle hold here. The Tivo isn't even sold on this island, but in Honolulu!, and had to be sent over.
I also added the wireless "G" connector VIA the USB plug in back. 
I love that area as well: where you can get downloads off the net. Oh yea: Cablevision was telling me that my TIVO box wouldn't lwt me buy THEIR movies on line, or other interactive uses, I have the other box for that, but WON'T use it after this rip off! (my way to bite back!) 
Next thing for my TIVO I'm going to look into getting a large HARD DRIVE, to also plug into the other USB. I even put a movie into my laptop, from the wireless connection on my TIVO to see if I can put it into my IPOD. It works! Also my IPOD can play on my large screen TV without bad pixelation. Did you know you can get free video pod casts from Itunes? I have the National Geograpic potcast all free on my IPOD! Some podcast are cheap, maybe a dollar, but now with TIVO's podcasts and wireless connections, anything on your TIVO you can put into your IPOD!!! Cool! Thank you Tivo!
Sincerely, Rod


----------



## patternofstars7

Just got my TiVo HD today and set up an appointment for a carblecard installation tues 1/29. I was surprised when the CS rep told me they had M-Cards available instead of using two S-Cards. I had heard they haven't rolled them out yet on long island yet so it was pleasant news. Anywho, I'll update on how the visit goes.

Cablevision of Woodbury.


----------



## dbenrosen

Having some issues with my m-card in my THD which are very similar to the failures I had originally with my S-cards in my Series 3 back in October 2006. The m-cards seems to lose authorization (or equivalent) about every day or so. This is apparent by losing all the digital channels. Going into the diagnostics screen gives an error about being unable to display some HTML Page. It basically says it can't locate the page.

Popping the card out and back in fixes it, but it is aggravating.

Anyone else seeing similar problems? It is a Scientific Atlanta m-card. Cablevision of Rockland.


----------



## tdel73

dbenrosen said:


> Having some issues with my m-card in my THD which are very similar to the failures I had originally with my S-cards in my Series 3 back in October 2006. The m-cards seems to lose authorization (or equivalent) about every day or so. This is apparent by losing all the digital channels. Going into the diagnostics screen gives an error about being unable to display some HTML Page. It basically says it can't locate the page.
> 
> Popping the card out and back in fixes it, but it is aggravating.
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar problems? It is a Scientific Atlanta m-card. Cablevision of Rockland.


i'm having problems with the 2nd M-card, I don't get any channels. They are coming back for a 4th time on Friday to install 2 S cards this time...I'm in North Jersey.


----------



## patternofstars7

So I had my install today. Was told I was going to get a M-card but apparently they set me up with two S-cards today. Install was incredibly fast. He was probably here for 30 mins max. First card went in, automatically recognized and called in. Home stayed in line as we put the second card in and same thing happend. Checked all encrypted channels and all the standard digital channels. Friendly guy and very professional. Hopefully things stay working and everything is good.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

patternofstars7 said:


> So I had my install today. Was told I was going to get a M-card but apparently they set me up with two S-cards today. Install was incredibly fast. He was probably here for 30 mins max. First card went in, automatically recognized and called in. Home stayed in line as we put the second card in and same thing happend. Checked all encrypted channels and all the standard digital channels. Friendly guy and very professional. Hopefully things stay working and everything is good.


Location?


----------



## lqaddict

DUDE_NJX said:


> Location?





patternofstars7 said:


> Just got my TiVo HD today and set up an appointment for a carblecard installation tues 1/29. I was surprised when the CS rep told me they had M-Cards available instead of using two S-Cards. I had heard they haven't rolled them out yet on long island yet so it was pleasant news. Anywho, I'll update on how the visit goes.
> 
> Cablevision of Woodbury.


I had the same result, I am in Brooklyn.


----------



## Lrscpa

tdel73:

Since you have an S3 (as opposed to the HD), you need 2 S cards to record one and watch another. The HD will allow this to be done with 1 M card.

S-Single Stream
M-Multi Stream

Expecting my HD from Amazon tomorrow to take advantage of the $199 Lifetime transfer.

Still have to purchase an HDTV, so I'm a ways away from a cablecard install.


----------



## smb1014

I have Cablevision coming on 02/2/08, does anyone know if I can get an M-Card for my Tivo HD? I live in Glen Cove, NY (Long Island). When I ordered the install I asked for the M-Card but the CSR didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about. Should I just be real nice to the tech, or are they just really not available?


----------



## lqaddict

smb1014 said:


> I have Cablevision coming on 02/2/08, does anyone know if I can get an M-Card for my Tivo HD? I live in Glen Cove, NY (Long Island). When I ordered the install I asked for the M-Card but the CSR didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about. Should I just be real nice to the tech, or are they just really not available?


If you did not get through the first time when you called, call again. Ask them straight to talk to the cable card specialist. When I first called I was told there weren't any cable cards available at all b/c the support for analog Jerold boxes was cut a few years ago, and these are the only boxes that required cable card, but if I need a smart card I cannot have it 
Well I just hang up b/c whoever was on the line was smoking something that I wouldn't , and I called right back to speak to the cable card specialist. I still did not get an M-Card even though they are available in my area - got 2 S-Cards for $24/year+tax premium


----------



## ycrazyy

Just ordered 2 TivoHD's and scheduled my install for 2/22 (not moving in until around then so no need to rush it, just wanted to take advantage of the $199 lifetime transfer). Moving over from D*TV HR20's (had HR10's) so I am happy to come back to TiVo. Hoping my install goes smoothly and they bring me M-Cards (not that it really matters I suppose). Located in Hartsdale, NY. Will update after the install! Can't complain about the $1.25/mo per card either.


----------



## tdel73

Lrscpa said:


> tdel73:
> 
> Since you have an S3 (as opposed to the HD), you need 2 S cards to record one and watch another. The HD will allow this to be done with 1 M card.
> 
> S-Single Stream
> M-Multi Stream
> 
> Expecting my HD from Amazon tomorrow to take advantage of the $199 Lifetime transfer.
> 
> Still have to purchase an HDTV, so I'm a ways away from a cablecard install.


Thanks! Cablevision is coming out on Friday hopefully with the 2 S cards that I requested. I requsted the S-cards last time and they still brought out the M cards.

Would an M card and and S card work as well or does it have to be 2 single S Cards?


----------



## Lrscpa

From what I am reading here, the S3 requires 2 S cards. It can't function with the multistream capability.


----------



## ycrazyy

I believe it can function with 2 M-Cards as well. It just can't utilize the dual tuner functionality of a single M-Card.


----------



## patternofstars7

DUDE_NJX said:


> Location?


amityville long island


----------



## tdel73

ycrazyy said:


> I believe it can function with 2 M-Cards as well. It just can't utilize the dual tuner functionality of a single M-Card.


I just got off the phone with Tivo and they confirmed this...but they do suggest 2 S cards instead of an S and M card...

edit: the came to install the 2 S-cards today and I finally have the Ttivo functioning properly.


----------



## dschamis

My Tivo HDs have been pretty temperamental lately - more than usual, but the usual type of symptoms that either removing Card 2 and/or rebooting solves.

Anyone else see a recent spike up? I am in Sands Point, Long Island.


----------



## jaj2276

My Tivo has been rock solid. About two weeks ago, the 2nd CC had some problems, but after removing it and reinserting it, there were no problems. I'm in Cablevision of Hauppauge.

Btw, I feel like the problems I had was caused by cablevision making my CCs listen to only the channels I pay for. When they installed the CCs, they got every channel out there. Slowly channels started to go away and when they finally all went away, that's when the 2nd CC started acting up.


----------



## jefny

I received the TIVO HD as a Christmas gift (my daughter in the same household also got one) and we scheduled a vist in early January. The tech showed up and announced this was the first cable card installation he ever did. Everything seemed to work until 2 days later when we lost all channels above 22 on both boxes.

A second tech came, installed new cards in both units and but in a new cable from the pole to the house to improve the signal. A week later my TIVO lost all channels 23 and above and after another visit and 2 new cards everything seemed to be fine for several weeks.

About 10 days ago I noticed pixilation but only on two channels (USA and AMC) on both TIVOs. This resulted in another visit where a technician spent 4 hours replacing cables, connections and cablecards and everything appeared to work. On Monday I again lost the signal on all channels, 23 and above, getting a gray screen. TIVO support was again unhelpful, stating that there were known problems with TIVO and Cablevision's NDS cable cards that were being worked on. I called Cablevision and they appeared to be much more knowledgeable, saying that the issue was a problem of communications between their cards and TIVO, especially when TIVO updated the software. Everytime this happened I would have to reboot and call Cablevision to "refresh" the cards. 

I decided to call TIVO corporate and got a person who admitted to the isses raised above. I said how can you sell a product that you know has serious problems. I received a promise that a high level engineer would get back to me to seek a resolution including a new unit.

Right now everything does work except for pixilation and missing signals on two channels (USA and AMC).

John


----------



## sathead

jaj2276 said:


> When they installed the CCs, they got every channel out there. Slowly channels started to go away and when they finally all went away, that's when the 2nd CC started acting up.


That's SOP for Cablevision. They give you all "the good stuff" for the first month- then take it away once you hit the next billing cycle. It's a classic sales grab- give the poor schmuck something- let him get used to it- then take it away. Chances are he'll miss it sooooo much he'll be willing to pay for it. Bet it works too. 
They did the same thing with the cable cards in my TiVoHD- I got all the premium channels for the first month, then as soon as my next billing cycle hit- bam! they suddenly disappeared overnight. 
Brookhaven Cablevision subscriber.


----------



## jmorgans

I just spoke to someone at Cablevision (Long Island) who said I can pick up the cablecards at their store and install them myself. Have they changed their policy or is this guy just clueless?


----------



## MookieNJ

Tonight my Tivo has been acting really weird. I flipped on the TV and it was stuck in this Cablevision TV Guide channel. Every button on the remote didn't work, I just got the "you hit the wrong button" sound. So I pulled the plug, restarted, and everything seemed to be fine. After watching the first few minutes of a show, I was thrown back into the Cablevision TV Guide screen and stuck there again. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Roderigo

MookieNJ said:


> Tonight my Tivo has been acting really weird. I flipped on the TV and it was stuck in this Cablevision TV Guide channel. Every button on the remote didn't work, I just got the "you hit the wrong button" sound. So I pulled the plug, restarted, and everything seemed to be fine. After watching the first few minutes of a show, I was thrown back into the Cablevision TV Guide screen and stuck there again. Anyone know what's going on?


Sounds like an Emergency Alert run amock. If it went back into the alert after rebooting, sounds like Cablevision was still running the alert.


----------



## sathead

jmorgans said:


> I just spoke to someone at Cablevision (Long Island) who said I can pick up the cablecards at their store and install them myself. Have they changed their policy or is this guy just clueless?


He's clueless!
Cablevision has to roll the truck ($46.99 charge) for the tech to install the cards for you. In my case I still had to call the support center to get the cards working properly after the installer left, so when the $46.99 install charge showed up on my next statement- I complained about spending a half hour on the phone with support- and they reversed the install charge.


----------



## saramj

MookieNJ said:


> Tonight my Tivo has been acting really weird. I flipped on the TV and it was stuck in this Cablevision TV Guide channel. Every button on the remote didn't work, I just got the "you hit the wrong button" sound. So I pulled the plug, restarted, and everything seemed to be fine. After watching the first few minutes of a show, I was thrown back into the Cablevision TV Guide screen and stuck there again. Anyone know what's going on?


I live in Rockaway NJ and noticed the same problem everything looked great then all of a sudden no button on the remote was usless and just looked a the TV guide screen. Thought it was just me or my wife forgot to pay the cable bill. left the box alone and went to bed (1:30AM). This morning everything was fine.
Who knows


----------



## Roderigo

saramj said:


> I live in Rockaway NJ and noticed the same problem everything looked great then all of a sudden no button on the remote was usless and just looked a the TV guide screen. Thought it was just me or my wife forgot to pay the cable bill. left the box alone and went to bed (1:30AM). This morning everything was fine.
> Who knows


Happening to two people at the same time - even more evidence it was an emergency alert.


----------



## urwathrtz

Cablevision is coming by this Thursday to install an M-card in my TiVo HD, wish me luck. Been hearing a lot of horror stories here. I should be OK as long as the card is a good one and the cable dude is reasonably intelligent. The wild card in all this is my wife will be home, not me. She's lucky she knows how to turn on the radio. I'll write some instructions down.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

urwathrtz said:


> Cablevision is coming by this Thursday to install an M-card in my TiVo HD, wish me luck. Been hearing a lot of horror stories here. I should be OK as long as the card is a good one and the cable dude is reasonably intelligent. The wild card in all this is my wife will be home, not me. She's lucky she knows how to turn on the radio. I'll write some instructions down.


And you're lucky she doesn't read this board


----------



## dschamis

urwathrtz said:


> Cablevision is coming by this Thursday to install an M-card in my TiVo HD, wish me luck. Been hearing a lot of horror stories here. I should be OK as long as the card is a good one and the cable dude is reasonably intelligent. The wild card in all this is my wife will be home, not me. She's lucky she knows how to turn on the radio. I'll write some instructions down.


Has anyone seen an M-card surface on LI yet?


----------



## tw144

urwathrtz said:


> Cablevision is coming by this Thursday to install an M-card in my TiVo HD, wish me luck. Been hearing a lot of horror stories here. I should be OK as long as the card is a good one and the cable dude is reasonably intelligent....


I also have an M-Card install for my second TivoHD is scheduled for this Thursday. This will be my 4th cablecard installation, as I already have two S-cards in the first TivoHD that I got last year, and another S-card in my Plasma TV. In short, I pretty much know what to expect. My cards work fine now, but each install took several visits to be successful.

I can only hope that Cablevision has solved at least some of the persistent customer impacting issues around cablecard installs.

In my opinion, it's really not too much to ask that Cablevision test each individual card, and upgrade the firmware on it, before they give it to a tech to give to a paying customer.

I'll be sure to post back on Thursday afternoon....


----------



## urwathrtz

tw144 said:


> I also have an M-Card install for my second TivoHD is scheduled for this Thursday. This will be my 4th cablecard installation, as I already have two S-cards in the first TivoHD that I got last year, and another S-card in my Plasma TV. In short, I pretty much know what to expect. My cards work fine now, but each install took several visits to be successful.
> 
> I can only hope that Cablevision has solved at least some of the persistent customer impacting issues around cablecard installs.
> 
> In my opinion, it's really not too much to ask that Cablevision test each individual card, and upgrade the firmware on it, before they give it to a tech to give to a paying customer.
> 
> I'll be sure to post back on Thursday afternoon....


Several visits huh, this is what I'm afraid of. One would hope they have their act together by now. As a HVAC service tech, call back's cost money, and waste time.


----------



## ycrazyy

Oh man you are all making me nervous. I have an install scheduled for Thursday for 2 TiVoHDs (don't know whether I am getting S- or M-cards). Moving on Friday and want to make sure I have TV over the weekend  Switching from D*TV back to my good ole TiVo that I have missed for a while. Now I am really hoping all goes well because the last thing I need now is for my TV to not work with all the other stress! I will post an update on Thurs / Fri on how it went.

Located in Westchester, NY area


----------



## urwathrtz

I must of said "M-Card" and "Multi Stream" over a dozen times on the phone, I hope I was clear.


----------



## jaguaraja

cablevision said that i cannot get the international channels (south asian package) with the cable card. are they bs'ing me or are they right?


----------



## tw144

ycrazyy said:


> Oh man you are all making me nervous. I have an install scheduled for Thursday for 2 TiVoHDs (don't know whether I am getting S- or M-cards). Moving on Friday and want to make sure I have TV over the weekend  Switching from D*TV back to my good ole TiVo that I have missed for a while. Now I am really hoping all goes well because the last thing I need now is for my TV to not work with all the other stress! I will post an update on Thurs / Fri on how it went.
> 
> Located in Westchester, NY area


ycrazyy- when I placed the order for the cablecards for my new TivoHD the other day, the Cablevision rep asked me if I wanted the SA 4250 cablebox removed that I am currently using. I declined the offer. My thinking, based on past experience, is that if my TivoHD cablecard install goes south, at least I have a backup method to continue to watch TV in that particular room. I'll return the SA 4250 cablebox only AFTER I know the new TivoHD is working fine for a few days. If you really need TV over the weekend, get yourself a cablebox as a short term backup. (you won't be able to use the TivoHD with it, but you could hook it directly to your TV old style). Just my $0.02.


----------



## tw144

jaguaraja said:


> cablevision said that i cannot get the international channels (south asian package) with the cable card. are they bs'ing me or are they right?


jaguaraja-- I am pretty sure that there really are channels that cablecards cannot receive. Last year, I received notice from Cablevision that my cablecard equipped TV was no longer going to be able to access the "MLS Direct Kick" seasonal programming after a certain date.

There is a transmission technology called "SDV", which require 2-way communication between a cable system device in your house, and Cablevision, and Cablevision may be using that on the channels you mentioned. Since the cablecards that are currently in use are only 1-way devices, you would be forced to use a regular cablebox to watch those channels.


----------



## Brighton Line

jaguaraja said:


> cablevision said that i cannot get the international channels (south asian package) with the cable card. are they bs'ing me or are they right?


Correct, international channels and "league passes" for sports or whatever are all switched video on Cablevision which cable cards can not get access to.
They are working on a "dongle" that would allow Tivo to get these channels, see other threads about that.


----------



## ycrazyy

tw144 said:


> ycrazyy- when I placed the order for the cablecards for my new TivoHD the other day, the Cablevision rep asked me if I wanted the SA 4250 cablebox removed that I am currently using. I declined the offer. My thinking, based on past experience, is that if my TivoHD cablecard install goes south, at least I have a backup method to continue to watch TV in that particular room. I'll return the SA 4250 cablebox only AFTER I know the new TivoHD is working fine for a few days. If you really need TV over the weekend, get yourself a cablebox as a short term backup. (you won't be able to use the TivoHD with it, but you could hook it directly to your TV old style). Just my $0.02.


Yeah I thought about this approach as well. It won't _kill_ me if it doesn't work, just wouldn't make me too happy. But in reality I figure the guy probably has a few cable boxes sitting in his truck either way if I really need one. And if it comes down to it, my TVs do have tuners in them so I can at least get the networks which should hold me over...

Anyway, back to hooking these things up to update everything (if they need to be updated)


----------



## urwathrtz

OK the cable guy came and installed the Mcard. He was here 20 min and left. I just finished the guided setup again and.......EVERYTHING WORKS!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## tw144

urwathrtz said:


> OK the cable guy came and installed the Mcard. He was here 20 min and left. I just finished the guided setup again and.......EVERYTHING WORKS!!! YEAH!!!


me too. My Cablevision Mcard install in my TivoHD went pretty smooth and took about an hour. This would have been a real great cablecard install experience, except that an Scard I was having installed in my plasma TV on the same visit didn't work out so well (only got basic channels, no premium channels). Well, at least the Tivo is good....


----------



## urwathrtz

tw144 said:


> me too. My Cablevision Mcard install in my TivoHD went pretty smooth and took about an hour. This would have been a real great cablecard install experience, except that an Scard I was having installed in my plasma TV on the same visit didn't work out so well (only got basic channels, no premium channels). Well, at least the Tivo is good....


The kid said it was the easiest card install he had ever done. I was expecting several return visits to get it right.


----------



## jefny

I have the TIVO HD and live on Long Island. Early in Januray I had Cablevision install 2 S cards. Apparently I was the first for this tech. Everything seemed to work for two days and then we lost all channels 23 and above. A second visit resulted in a new set of cable cards and everything worked for a week or so and then we were having pixilation problems. This resulted in a third visit and a third set of cable cards and everything worked for a week or so and then the pixilation problems returned.

The bottom line, according to TIVO arte the NDS cards that Cablevision uses in our area. They are working on it. Until then several of my channels (USA, TNT and AMC) are almost useless because of loss of signal and pixilation.

Either I need a new TIVO HD box but this will cost me for an install visit ($50) with no guarantee of a solution.

John


----------



## saramj

jefny said:


> I have the TIVO HD and live on Long Island. Early in Januray I had Cablevision install 2 S cards. Apparently I was the first for this tech. Everything seemed to work for two days and then we lost all channels 23 and above. A second visit resulted in a new set of cable cards and everything worked for a week or so and then we were having pixilation problems. This resulted in a third visit and a third set of cable cards and everything worked for a week or so and then the pixilation problems returned.
> 
> The bottom line, according to TIVO arte the NDS cards that Cablevision uses in our area. They are working on it. Until then several of my channels (USA, TNT and AMC) are almost useless because of loss of signal and pixilation.
> 
> Either I need a new TIVO HD box but this will cost me for an install visit ($50) with no guarantee of a solution.
> 
> John


I use Cabelvision in NJ and have no problem at all with the NDS cards. The installer went through 6 cards before we got two to work but other than that everything is good. I really believe it doesnot matter what brand/type card you use there will always be issues with this technology.


----------



## beady

saramj said:


> I use Cabelvision in NJ and have no problem at all with the NDS cards. The installer went through 6 cards before we got two to work but other than that everything is good. I really believe it doesnot matter what brand/type card you use there will always be issues with this technology.


You can count yourself as lucky. CV and Tivo have acknowledged the issue with the cards and have said they are working with each other and NDS to fix it. Unfortunately they have been saying this for the last couple of months with no fix in sight.


----------



## lqaddict

My install last month went smoothly, but I got 2 S-cards instead of a single M-card requested for my Tivo HD.
[RANT] Here is the true cost of having 2 S-cards instead of 1 M-card in Tivo HD on the CV cable - $2/mo for each card + $5/mo for additional outlet for the second card = $9.00/mo vs $2/mo for a single M-card  . $46 "install" fee stays the same. [/RANT]
I will be contacting my local government and hopefully with enough complaints something could be done.


----------



## Meanee

Just got off the phone with Cable Card dept. Apparently, Cablevision has M cards available everywhere in their service area except some areas in NJ. And like previously mentioned, truck roll is required, at $46.99. And they have appointments available as close as 2 days away. Good news for NY subscribers, bad for some NJ subscribers I guess. And rent is still $2/mo. I made sure that I spoke with someone from CableCard dept, because 1st rep who picked up the phone, for whatever reason, decided that I want additional converter for my camcorder (wtf??)

lqaddict, maybe you can call em up and exchange it for M-Card, saving $7 a month, but knowing Cablevision, they will charge you for a truck roll.

Not sure what's the brand of cards they provide, forgot to ask.

One thing I am curious about, Tivo HD can support 1 M-Card for multistream viewing/recording, and S3 needs 2 S-cards or 2 M-cards, right?

Now move your ass, woot, ship me my damn box!


----------



## Lrscpa

Question:

After the cablecard install, if you need to power down the Tivo (say to move it), will you have to call Cablevision to have the cablecards re-installed??


----------



## VinceA

Nope, you should be fine


----------



## garath

going to be scheduling an appt shortly here in CT with Cablevision. $50 for a truck roll is ridiculous but it is what it is. $2 a month isn't too bad. I'm even going to keep my cable DVR for awhile till I'm sure the cablecard is doing the job. It's only $2 on top of the cable bill (after the $50 tech visit).

On a lighter note, my woot order shipped today so it should be sooner rather than later.


----------



## dbenrosen

Meanee said:


> lqaddict, maybe you can call em up and exchange it for M-Card, saving $7 a month, but knowing Cablevision, they will charge you for a truck roll.


When I set up my appointment when they were first rolling out M-cards, they originally scheduled me for two S-cards. I asked about M-cards, and they said they wouldn't charge me to come and replace the S-cards with an M-card. I was lucky that my tech specifically asked for an M-card and I didn't have to find out if what I was told is true, but you should ask, take a name, and fight not to pay for a second truck roll when the M-cards do come to your area.


----------



## ycrazyy

I was lucky and got 2 M-Cards for my 2 TiVoHD's (Westchester, NY Cablevision). The phone techs were trying to get the cablecard tech (who actually knew what he was doing and his job was ONLY to install CableCards) to put 2 M-Cards in each TiVo... even though the TiVo's put up a message saying it would disable the 2nd card because the first card was an M-Card. Took him about 2 hours to setup both cards but they seem to be working. Haven't officially moved in yet so I have not had a chance to try everything out, the TiVo's are sitting back in their boxes waiting for me.

The tech did say they just started getting M-Cards about a month ago up here. Oh and in case anyone was wondering, they are SA cards, not Motorola cards. Just be sure that the tech doesn't try and force 2 cards into your system when it is clearly not necessary.


----------



## Meanee

Got shipping update, will be getting my TivoHD on Thursday. Called Cablevision, they will come on Sunday between 2 and 5. I specifically requested m-card. Order was taken by their general sales dept, and girl on the phone was pretty knowledgeable. Asked how many cards do I want, asked the type of hardware, did not ******** with me when I said TivoHD, did not try to tell me that I will be losing VOD/PVP, and the "wonderful" Scientific Atlanta 8300HD *barf*. Also I requested that installer has some spare S and M cards with him, she said that they usually have it in a truck, but noted it on Service Order.


----------



## corners

Quick (dumb) question or two. I have a TiVO HD which is working just fine with my standard CV service (I have an analog family package). I receive all the "over the air" HD channels just fine, except for--of course--the program guide info for those channels. 

I know I need to add a CableCard to get the guide info for the HD channels. But can I add CableCard without subscribing to an iO package? All I want is the guide info for the network HD channels right now, I'm not interested in paying another $10+ for a digital package.

Second, once I have the CableCard installed (and assuming I'm not forced into an iO package) will the channels from my current package still come in as analog, or do they come in non-HD digital format?

Thanks!


----------



## dssxxxx

Cablevision install yesterday.

Cable guy checks signal strength and then goes to outside box (does a few things), checks strength again and then installs amp where cable comes into the house and is split. This takes about 45 minutes.

Guy takes out approximately 12 M cards. Inserts first card in THD and then goes to second THD and inserts card. Keeps checking back and forth between THD screens and then says he will call CV and pair the cards with the Tivo's at the same time.

He does this....we check HD channels and I put $20 in his hand for a job well done. He gives me this name and number and says any problems to call him because he has done "lot's of Tivo cablecards" and they are EZ. But, the cablecards for TV's are a pain.

Just another observation: We have 3 LCD's installed with cablecards and when comparing the picture from Tivo HD and then back to picture from cablecard directly, there is a markedly improved picture directly from cablecard. I checked various HD channels and this was apparent on all of them.


----------



## Lrscpa

To dssxxxx:

I live in NJ (Bergen County), and have my Cablecard install scheduled for Saturday.

I hope I get the same installer as you.

PS: I already have a Cablevision installed amplifier.


----------



## dssxxxx

Lrscpa said:


> To dssxxxx:
> 
> I live in NJ (Bergen County), and have my Cablecard install scheduled for Saturday.
> 
> I hope I get the same installer as you.
> 
> PS: I already have a Cablevision installed amplifier.


Completely painless........:up:

New Sammy 4065 arrived yesterday and disconnected component cables from my 32" Hitachi Director Series and connect HDMI cable from THD.

Excellent picture and again, painless transfer from one TV to another.

Also, DVR Expander done within minutes and reboot, etc. took all of about 15 minutes.

Thanks to everyone for there comments on this board.


----------



## rocko

dssxxxx said:


> Cablevision install yesterday.
> 
> Just another observation: We have 3 LCD's installed with cablecards and when comparing the picture from Tivo HD and then back to picture from cablecard directly, there is a markedly improved picture directly from cablecard. I checked various HD channels and this was apparent on all of them.


What are you using for a connection between the THD and the TV? I have an HDMI hookup 'tween my S3 and Panny 42" plasma and the picture is incredible (as in incredibly good ).


----------



## dssxxxx

rocko said:


> What are you using for a connection between the THD and the TV? I have an HDMI hookup 'tween my S3 and Panny 42" plasma and the picture is incredible (as in incredibly good ).


Originally connected with component and now HMDI on one set and conponent of the other.


----------



## UncleMonty

bizzy said:


> In that case you need two cards. S or M, doesn't matter.


Is this still correct? I'm having the CV guy come tomorrow and made a point of telling the person on the phone that I only wanted the M-card and only needed one.


----------



## rocko

UncleMonty said:


> Is this still correct? I'm having the CV guy come tomorrow and made a point of telling the person on the phone that I only wanted the M-card and only needed one.


TiVo HD will work with 1 "M" card. The S3 needs 2 cards - either "S" or "M" to enable dual-tuner functionality.


----------



## garath

Well I scheduled my cablecard install. One week from tomorrow. The person that took the order seemed to have a handle on what was going on. M-card confirmed, TivoHD confirmed. He took the model number of the TivoHD and didn't bat an eyelash (he even said the model number would start with TCD - which it does).

If it works ok, I'll be dropping off my 8300HD the following week. With the reduction of $16 from that service I'm net less a few dollars per month even with the tivo service. Good enough for me.


----------



## rocko

garath said:


> If it works ok, I'll be dropping off my 8300HD the following week. With the reduction of $16 from that service I'm net less a few dollars per month even with the tivo service. Good enough for me.


Equipment rental - $16. HD content - $10. Dumping your 8300HD and enjoying the experience that is TiVo - priceless.


----------



## UncleMonty

rocko said:


> TiVo HD will work with 1 "M" card. The S3 needs 2 cards - either "S" or "M" to enable dual-tuner functionality.


Okay, now I am a bit confused. This is the TiVo from the $179 Woot deal last week. It's a refurb, and I thought that it wasn't the S3 - but when I called CV to make the appt and asked what type of machine it was, I looked on the front and low and behold, S3! I thought the whole reason to go with M was their MultiStream ability, eliminating the need for 2 cards (most people in this thread tell tale of an error message when trying to insert 2 'M' cards...


----------



## Meanee

UncleMonty said:


> Okay, now I am a bit confused. This is the TiVo from the $179 Woot deal last week. It's a refurb, and I thought that it wasn't the S3 - but when I called CV to make the appt and asked what type of machine it was, I looked on the front and low and behold, S3! I thought the whole reason to go with M was their MultiStream ability, eliminating the need for 2 cards (most people in this thread tell tale of an error message when trying to insert 2 'M' cards...


I am pretty sure you did not get S3 from woot deal. I've received my box on Friday. I doubt you will get $600 (or whatever it is now) box for 180 bucks.

Anyway, back to CableVision. Appointment to pop in my card was on Sunday between 2 and 5pm. At 2 I got a call from CV who said that they don't have enough manpower to keep the appointment, rescheduled to today. Had to ask for time off from work. They wouldn't budge on truck roll fee or letting me pick up the damn thing at their office and install myself.

Well, 8 to 11am today, and it's 8:20. Hopefully he will be in early

Edit: Spoke with a chick from CV department, who said that all CableVision equipment, including CableCards (at least in my area, Brooklyn, NY) are Scientific Atlanta brand


----------



## Lrscpa

My M cablecard install for my TiVO HD went pretty well, other than the first card not working. I thought that the failure was due to the tech exiting from one of the cablecard setup screens during the firmware update.

The second card worked fine.

All well other than what appears to have been a spontaneous reboot of the TiVo several hours later.

Initially, I thought that the picture quality was slightly, but noticably worse with the TiVo, as compared to the 4250HD box I was using. That appears to have corrected itself.


----------



## mbhuff

As many Cablevision customers know now because of mailer sent out late last week, Cablevision is implementing SDV. They are moving all the VOOM & music channels to Switched Video soon. Given other cable companies history, it is safe to assume new channels will be SDV also. Since I have zero faith in the "tuning resolver", I ordered FIOS today. I strongly recommend everyone evaluates the same option, or at least look at Fios if you are thinking about ordering cablecards for Cablevision


----------



## dbenrosen

UncleMonty said:


> Okay, now I am a bit confused. This is the TiVo from the $179 Woot deal last week. It's a refurb, and I thought that it wasn't the S3 - but when I called CV to make the appt and asked what type of machine it was, I looked on the front and low and behold, S3! I thought the whole reason to go with M was their MultiStream ability, eliminating the need for 2 cards (most people in this thread tell tale of an error message when trying to insert 2 'M' cards...


If your display on the front has a clock, then it is a Series 3. No clock and you have a TivoHD. Going from memory of the one I have at home, the HD says Series3 on the front panel. This is probably what you are seeing.


----------



## garath

mbhuff said:


> As many Cablevision customers know now because of mailer sent out late last week, Cablevision is implementing SDV. They are moving all the VOOM & music channels to Switched Video soon. Given other cable companies history, it is safe to assume new channels will be SDV also. Since I have zero faith in the "tuning resolver", I ordered FIOS today. I strongly recommend everyone evaluates the same option, or at least look at Fios if you are thinking about ordering cablecards for Cablevision


If FIOS was available in my area I would have jumped on that already. I have a choice of satellite (no go for Tivo), AT&T Uverse (no go for Tivo plus only one HD 'stream') or Cablevision. If Tivo or any good dual tuner DVR for HD is desirable then Cablevision is it. Thankfully its only the music channels and Voom right now. I will miss the music channels for the days when I'm doing other things in the living room and want some background music but I can live without it.


----------



## Burdy

mbhuff said:


> As many Cablevision customers know now because of mailer sent out late last week, Cablevision is implementing SDV. They are moving all the VOOM & music channels to Switched Video soon. Given other cable companies history, it is safe to assume new channels will be SDV also. Since I have zero faith in the "tuning resolver", I ordered FIOS today. I strongly recommend everyone evaluates the same option, or at least look at Fios if you are thinking about ordering cablecards for Cablevision


I'm glad I got this mailer before committing to a year of Cablevision's Triple Play which they've been pushing here like crazy. I don't doubt they are starting to see FIOS as a threat as it turns up in nearby counties. I've been happy with the S3 and Cablevision+cablecards so far, and had no motivation to jump to Verizon since my setup was stable.

Short of starving me of content (which Cablevision's push to SDV will be doing) it would take a lot to get me to switch providers. Don't they realize that a properly installed Series 3 has their customer virutally locked-in to their service? Now I *will* be paying attention to the FIOS rollout in my area.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Burdy said:


> I'm glad I got this mailer before committing to a year of Cablevision's Triple Play which they've been pushing here like crazy. I don't doubt they are starting to see FIOS as a threat as it turns up in nearby counties. I've been happy with the S3 and Cablevision+cablecards so far, and had no motivation to jump to Verizon since my setup was stable.
> 
> Short of starving me of content (which Cablevision's push to SDV will be doing) it would take a lot to get me to switch providers. Don't they realize that a properly installed Series 3 has their customer virutally locked-in to their service? Now I *will* be paying attention to the FIOS rollout in my area.


I just received a mailing informing me that existing channels would be moving to SDV.

I have been very happy with Cablevision, so I was not going to switch to Verizon - even though my co-op signed an agreement to wire the building. The Verizon engineers have been working out the details, and installation is scheduled to start very soon. Installation is expected to take approximately 8 - 12 weeks.

With the official confirmation of SDV on Cablevision, I will be ordering FiOS as soon as it is installed.


----------



## tommy275

could someone further explain this SDV/Switched Video issue? I just ordered an S3 yesterday and considered switching to FIOS but I actually like the music channels and VOOM on Cablevision (plus, FIOS seemed just as expensive if not more).

Am I losing this content soon???

Thanks!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

tommy275 said:


> could someone further explain this SDV/Switched Video issue? I just ordered an S3 yesterday and considered switching to FIOS but I actually like the music channels and VOOM on Cablevision (plus, FIOS seemed just as expensive if not more).
> 
> Am I losing this content soon???
> 
> Thanks!


To sum it up quickly, until an external adaptor is released, any channel that is broadcast using SDV will not be viewable on the TiVo S3 or the TiVo HD.

I am in Westchester, and if I read the note correctly, I don't think the music channels were on the list. I will double check my letter, and post back later tonight with the exact channels that will be moving (in my area).

EDIT: Here is a link to one of the SDV threads. It is a long one, but the fist post gives a lot of information. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5294772#post5294772


----------



## tommy275

thanks DCIFRTHS. that helps a lot. 

i can understand the need to save bandwidth, and the technology certainly makes sense, but i can't help but want to move to FIOS now.


----------



## ekici

Talked to Cablevision today April 15h I will loose 15 channels on Tivo due to SDV:
Animania, Equator, family room, film fest, gallery, gameplay, hdnews, kung fu, monsters, rave rush, treasure, ultra, worldcinema, worldsports..

Grant not very intersting channels, but seriously considering FIOS now eventough they only have 24 HD channels. Or ... even DirectTV with 90HD channels is very appealing.


----------



## lqaddict

Meanee said:


> Just got off the phone with Cable Card dept. Apparently, Cablevision has M cards available everywhere in their service area except some areas in NJ. And like previously mentioned, truck roll is required, at $46.99. And they have appointments available as close as 2 days away. Good news for NY subscribers, bad for some NJ subscribers I guess. And rent is still $2/mo. I made sure that I spoke with someone from CableCard dept, because 1st rep who picked up the phone, for whatever reason, decided that I want additional converter for my camcorder (wtf??)
> 
> lqaddict, maybe you can call em up and exchange it for M-Card, saving $7 a month, but knowing Cablevision, they will charge you for a truck roll.
> 
> Not sure what's the brand of cards they provide, forgot to ask.
> 
> One thing I am curious about, Tivo HD can support 1 M-Card for multistream viewing/recording, and S3 needs 2 S-cards or 2 M-cards, right?
> 
> Now move your ass, woot, ship me my damn box!


They are coming up and swapping 2 S-Cards with a single M-Card, so far I had 2 appointments with 0 results. On 03/09/2008 the tech showed up late with a bunch of smart cards for the cable boxes  . Past weekend a tech showed with an M-Card, and it did not work - card failed after the firmware upgrade; granted to say, the tech had a single M-Card on him.
They are coming up on the 24th, if it is 3:0 I give up.
As for the install fee, I requested originally an M-Card, and the tech showed up with 2 S-Cards, and installed and they worked, and no additional premium outlet fee came up at the time, I was aware of the additional rental fee for the second card though. BTW, cards are Scientific Atlanta Power Key.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

ekici said:


> Talked to Cablevision today April 15h I will loose 15 channels on Tivo due to SDV:
> Animania, Equator, family room, film fest, gallery, gameplay, hdnews, kung fu, monsters, rave rush, treasure, ultra, worldcinema, worldsports..
> 
> Grant not very intersting channels, but seriously considering FIOS now eventough they only have 24 HD channels. Or ... even DirectTV with 90HD channels is very appealing.


I was going to post the channels, but you saved me the trouble


----------



## DCIFRTHS

tommy275 said:


> thanks DCIFRTHS. that helps a lot.
> 
> i can understand the need to save bandwidth, and the technology certainly makes sense, but i can't help but want to move to FIOS now.


No problem. I agree about switching to FiOS because my guess is that this is only the beginning of SDV on Cablevision... I'm so glad that I will have the option to switch in the very near future.


----------



## tommy275

well, it looks like the S3 will be delivered tomorrow, so I called Cablevision of Oakland NJ this morning and they actually had a Saturday morning slot open. I just hope the guy knows what he's doing! The guy on the phone was nice enough, but did offer a single M card instead of 2 cards. I explained that the S3 needs two cards, to which he replied "you really did your homework". If he only knew! 

I'll report back with my Saturday experiences.


----------



## ekici

tommy275 said:


> well, it looks like the S3 will be delivered tomorrow, so I called Cablevision of Oakland NJ this morning and they actually had a Saturday morning slot open. I just hope the guy knows what he's doing! The guy on the phone was nice enough, but did offer a single M card instead of 2 cards. I explained that the S3 needs two cards, to which he replied "you really did your homework". If he only knew!
> 
> I'll report back with my Saturday experiences.


S3 need only 1 m-card. The cable guy had no clue, had sent him back and he returned with the correct card. See my previous post about SDV and cable cards.


----------



## garath

ekici said:


> S3 need only 1 m-card. The cable guy had no clue, had sent him back and he returned with the correct card. See my previous post about SDV and cable cards.


err.. *TivoHD* only needs 1 m-card. The S3 currently needs 2 cards.


----------



## blacknoi

ekici said:


> S3 need only 1 m-card.


Prove it!


----------



## ekici

ekici said:


> S3 need only 1 m-card. The cable guy had no clue, had sent him back and he returned with the correct card. See my previous post about SDV and cable cards.


Make that THD.


----------



## leeclarke

I'm no booster of any service provider, but I've gotten quite a bit of help from this community before so I figured I should post my story. Luckily it's a short story. I decided to switch from Direct-tv because I like Tivo. Besides my wife said, "I don't want to learn a new interface." Carpe diem. I got an SD Tivo for free (some promotion Tivo had) and a Tivo HD for $250 (from Costco). I did all my research ahead of time and made the call to Optimum. I got the triple play deal: $30/month for each service for a year (I was already using their internet and voice service). I'm in central New Jersey. When I called to arrange the service the woman who took my order knew exactly what I was talking about (though I was ready to give her instructions). The installers came and switched out old cable, even replacing the longest run in the house because "there would be too much signal loss." They were here maybe 3 hours and did a very clean install (unlike D*TV installs over the years where they left garbage all over the place). Then the moment of truth: the Cablevision guy came to install the M-Card in my Tivo HD. I'd run through as much of the Tivo setup as I could, as is recommended by Tivo and by Cablevision (for instance, downloading the program guide). The installer stayed on my couch until he knew it was all working, even HBO, which is longer than I expected him to stay. The first card he brought worked just fine. All in all, I'm quite pleased. I note with annoyance the loss of a few HD channels recently but I don't watch those anyway. I'd rather have Tivo than more channels (or I would have stayed with Direct-tv). The only mistake was one I made. I should have bit the bullet and bought 2 Tivo-HD units. Even though the other TV in the house is an SD unit, I still have to pay the monthly fee for Tivo and for the cablebox. I was just trying to keep my initial outlay of cash low. Oh, did I mention, I don't think I did--there is no Cablecard installaton fee on my bill! Cheers to all...


----------



## tommy275

well, the cablevision guy from the Oakland office is here and didn't realize that the S3 needs two cards. I explained that to him but like many other people, he and/or Cablevision is confused with the TivoHD and Tivo Series3 naming convention. can't really blame them.

anyway he's putting in two m-cards. hopefully they will work, work quickly, and work for a while.


----------



## li33gwm

Just got my TiVo boxes and aftr being transferred a few times to different Cablevison reps, they seemed pretty knowledgable re: CableCards. First call was this Wed. and the M-Cards were not available on Long Island, 2nd call was Friday to schedule install of cards and now they are - I am hoping they work after reading all these threads.


----------



## bobbyv

I'm a Tivo SD and Series 2 owner. I just bought a TivoHD. I scheduled with Cablevision of Long Island, NY to install two S-cards (yes $46 charge). Contrary to several threads I've read, Cablevision of Long Island does not yet support M-cards.

I disconnected my cablebox and hooked the cable directly to the TivoHD. When I did this, my Tivo screen went blank, and I could not view any live TV channels, nor could I view any of the pre-recorded Tivo content that came on the drive. I unplugged the Tivo and plugged/powered it back on, and then everything seemed to work fine. I then proceeded thru Setup Guide prior to cable install, and everything was fine.

When I ordered the TivoHD, I asked the rep what I should expect from the Cablecard install. She said to make sure the installer doesn't pull it out of his pocket. Guess what, the first thing the Cablevision installer did was pull it out of his pocket. He also made a reference that Cablevision cablecard installs on a Tivo were a 50-50 crap-shoot. He also came into the house with only ONE S-Card to install. (Warning: Make sure to emphasize with your cable company that you need TWO S-cards installed.) Luckily, there was a supervisor in the area that supplied the additional card.

Other than that, the install went without a hitch, and we tested encrypted channels (above 100), as well as HD channels (even though I don't yet have an HD TV hooked up). We tested the dual tuner and recording capability. Everything went well. The cable installer was gone within 30 minutes, and I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Lrscpa

What's the deal with the tech pulling a card out of his/her pocket?

If it's a 50/50 crap shoot, then I guess I'm lucky that I'm one week into a working, glitch free setup.

On a related note, I was at the Cablevision walk in center where the person in front of me exchanged her cablecards for an HDDVR. What concerned me was that she said her cablecard install was fine for 6 months, but went south after that. After four service visits, she gave up.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Lrscpa said:


> ... On a related note, I was at the Cablevision walk in center where the person in front of me exchanged her cablecards for an HDDVR. What concerned me was that she said her cablecard install was fine for 6 months, but went south after that. After four service visits, she gave up.


On the other side of the coin, my CC installs have been running fine, and I have been using the S3 boxes since they were first released.


----------



## driverseven

I've had an occasional "channel not available" problem in the six months I've had TivoHD with cable cards in westchester.

But last night all of the over-the-air channels -- 702 up through 711 -- were out.

Fortunately, they're back this morning. I tried resetting the Tivo but it didn't help.

What's the cause of this? Is the signal low on these channels?


----------



## Brighton Line

Over a year and a half, four SA Single Stream Cablecards (1 HD/1S3), no issues.

Had an install issue that requried a 2nd visit but I chalk that up to only having the Mrs. home and not testing premium channels (HBO/YES). >G<


----------



## lqaddict

Just had my 2 S-Cards swapped for a single M-Card.
It did not want to cooperate at first - giving failed to load ///apps/*.htm messages on different cablecard diagnostics screens. But it came to its senses after a Tivo reboot.
CV hit the card, all channels pop up, and everything looks good.
I wonder if I could've accomplished that last weekend, when the same errors were popping up, but the tech refused to reboot Tivo as a last resort, and marked the card as bad.


----------



## pbug56

I'd love to have M cards in my 2 TIVO HD's. I don't, though. I had an appointment Saturday for all my CC2 problems in one of them. 8 to 11 came and went, I later got a call from a tech from the next shift. He came, told me he was dispatched to replace my 4200SD! Of course he had no cc's with him. He measured signal strength at the troublesome HD and said it was way too high and disconnected an amp I had. With the amp TIVO reported 90-100 on signal strength, without it about 45%. Which is the better number?

I'm rescheduled for another tech for this Saturday.


----------



## li33gwm

Having Cable install CableCards for 3 TiVo Units (one Series 3 and two TiVo HD). A few questions:

1) Do I really need to disconnect Cable Box and Hook Up TiVo unit before tech arrives?
2) What ammunition (or knowledge) should I have just in case...
3) Rep on phone said the tech will be bringing 6 M-Cards with him. 2 for the TiVo 3 and 1 each for the TiVo HD and 2 extra just in case I guess.

Thanks -


----------



## pbug56

You do need to set up your new TIVO before the cable tech arrives - it downloads local channel lineup and guide data, it probably downloads the latest firmware updates, and more. A tech who finds none of this done does not have time to hang around for it. Hook it up ahead (use a splitter ahead of the cable box if you have to keep the old box connected) - a few days ahead. Just before the arrival period, disconnect the old box and the splitter.

Ron


----------



## TVisitor

Hey all,

I'm considering dumping my SA8300HD and getting a TivoHD or a Series 3, not yet sure which. I've been leaning towards the TivoHD becuase it's cheaper and I can still use an expansion drive with it.

I see on the FAQ:

_Each of the Series 3 boxes supports recording two digital cable channels at once. The newer Tivo HD box currently supports MCards, so you will need one MCard or two SCards for full functionality.. Currently, the software in the original Series 3 box does not support the multistream capabilities of the MCard, so you will need two CableCARDs, either SCard or MCard, to have full support. Either Tivo will function with only one SCard, but may operate in single tuner mode._

The question is, can I use 2 M cards in the TivoHD and get 4 tuners? Or is 2 tuners the absolute max?


----------



## FuBo

Hello all,

New to the forum. Read up here for a while before I finally bought two Tivo 20 hour HD boxes. I live in the bronx and i am not fond of cablevision so I was nervous reading all the problems people are having on here. However, When I made the appointment to replace my cable boxes w the Mcards it was no problem and the guy did both boxes no problem in about 30 min. He said he did a single box that morning and the card was bad and it took forever. Guess I got lucky. Actually the guy also figured out someone was spliced into my cable downstairs from me to(sped up my internet nicely afterward)! Also its only been half a day but I still have the VOOM channels viewable (not that I really watch them but its something). Hope this helps some. very nice forum BTW


----------



## driverseven

TVisitor said:


> The question is, can I use 2 M cards in the TivoHD and get 4 tuners? Or is 2 tuners the absolute max?


No, you can only have 2 tuners. The reason to get the M card is to save a coupla bucks on the Cablevision fee -- ie, 1 card rental instead of 2.


----------



## driverseven

FuBo said:


> I still have the VOOM channels viewable (not that I really watch them but its something).


I'm wondering if we will all lose the VOOM channels -- I have read on the Yahoo CV group that people were receiving postcards saying the channels would go away in May. I haven't received such a card in Westchester.

Cablevision was patched together by buying up a number of cable TV systems that were built differently; sometimes what applies to one area doesn't apply to another.


----------



## TVisitor

driverseven said:


> No, you can only have 2 tuners. The reason to get the M card is to save a coupla bucks on the Cablevision fee -- ie, 1 card rental instead of 2.


Thanks driverseven. I'm always intersted in saving money - I can apply the $2 to a cablecard for another Tivo in the house, then!


----------



## outlawnyc

I've been using a Tivo for a couple months now -- and they've been charging me $2 per month per card and now additionally they are charging me $5 per month for having the 2nd card. so essentially they are charging me $9 per month to have these cheap ass cable cards. 

I own the Tivo Series 3 HD. am I Screwed..I totally love the tivo..but hate Cablevision and their tactics. What to do any suggestions? I love watching my T(i)V(o).... but i hate get screwed by my cable company. Any suggestions? Do I just sell my Tivo Series with Lifetime?


----------



## ycrazyy

Well you can sell your TiVo and leave Cablevision alltogether, that is certainly an option. I have one M-Card in each TiVoHD and they charge me $1.50/mo per card and that's it. Don't know what the extra $5/mo they are charging you is for. Have you tried calling them to resolve it? Probably a good first step before you toss TiVo and Cablevision to the side...


----------



## Brighton Line

ycrazyy said:


> Don't know what the extra $5/mo they are charging you is for.


The $5 a month is for having "Premium Channels" on a 2nd outlet. If you had two cable boxes and got HBO they will charge you $5 for having HBO on the second box.
Same with cable cards as they treat each card as an "outlet". So the $9 is actually more then what you would pay to rent a box without a DVR.
I have four single stream plus the $5, thank goodness they only charge the $5 one time.


----------



## btswims

First attempt today, tech brought one mcard after inserting and starting the setup all seemed okay. Called the office but the card was not in the system over there...

Next attempt tomorrow, my mistake for not requesting multiple card be brought with the tech.


----------



## TK-421

Just wanted to post my install experience went great. I was getting a new install because I was moving, so they only charged me the $15 promo installation fee. They sent a tech who had done multiple Tivo installations. He had brought multiple MCards with him, but the first one worked fine.

I was expected a long bad experience, but everything was great. Just going to wait for 9.3 to download, then going to go through the upgrade process next.


----------



## btswims

btswims said:


> First attempt today, tech brought one mcard after inserting and starting the setup all seemed okay. Called the office but the card was not in the system over there...
> 
> Next attempt tomorrow, my mistake for not requesting multiple card be brought with the tech.


Second Try Saturday failed... The tech arrive and only brought a single card, not a multi, after 20 minutes trying to contact his supervisor he waited outside for another tech to bring him a new card. After 1 hour, I could no longer wait and canceled the appointment for the day.

Cablevision is holding up my opinion of them so far.


----------



## Hallatauer

Just had Cablevision (Happaugue) installed. I all ready had iOvoice and Optonline.. and they offered iOtv service.. all three $90 a month for 2 years. Couldn't pass it up as I tired of the Directtv... their ads state they have the most HD. yeah.. right... no MSG, no SNY, no Versus, no YES.. none of them in HD.

Anyway, the tech left the cable with a splitter which I plugged into my series 2 Tivo. I ran setup and it worked fine. Only thing is the Tivo only recognizes the first 100 channels and nothing above that. Is this what all this cablecard crap is about? You need this to get the rest of the channels?


----------



## rocko

Hallatauer said:


> Just had Cablevision (Happaugue) installed. I all ready had iOvoice and Optonline.. and they offered iOtv service.. all three $90 a month for 2 years. Couldn't pass it up as I tired of the Directtv... their ads state they have the most HD. yeah.. right... no MSG, no SNY, no Versus, no YES.. none of them in HD.
> 
> Anyway, the tech left the cable with a splitter which I plugged into my series 2 Tivo. I ran setup and it worked fine. Only thing is the Tivo only recognizes the first 100 channels and nothing above that. Is this what all this cablecard crap is about? You need this to get the rest of the channels?


You didn't say which Series 2 model you have but a few comments:

Series 2 models don't handle HD or utilize cablecards.
If you connected the cable directly to you TiVo you are receiving the analog (under 100) channels. You'll need a cable box to receive encrypted digital channels.
If you have a series 2 DT you'll get the analog channels with the straight cable input and all channels with the cable box. Split the cable first and hook it up following the instructions.


----------



## mrdazzo7

> no MSG, no SNY, no Versus, no YES.. none of them in HD.


I have CV Hauppauge, here are the channels:

YESHD: 715
MSGHD: 716
MSGPLHD: 717 (not sure what the difference is)
SNYHD: 718

As the poster above me mentioned, if you're trying to watch these just through your Series *2*, it won't work. They're encrypted and can only be watched either through your cable box, or though a Series 3 or THD unit. If you have your S2 running through the box, it will tune to these channels, but they will not be in HD. I had that set up for a while but eventually got a series 3. Despite the occasional annoying cable card problems, I'm very happy with it... Once you watch stuff on HD all the time, there's not going back.


----------



## Hallatauer

mrdazzo7 said:


> I have CV Hauppauge, here are the channels:
> 
> YESHD: 715
> MSGHD: 716
> MSGPLHD: 717 (not sure what the difference is)
> SNYHD: 718
> 
> As the poster above me mentioned, if you're trying to watch these just through your Series *2*, it won't work. They're encrypted and can only be watched either through your cable box, or though a Series 3 or THD unit. If you have your S2 running through the box, it will tune to these channels, but they will not be in HD. I had that set up for a while but eventually got a series 3. Despite the occasional annoying cable card problems, I'm very happy with it... Once you watch stuff on HD all the time, there's not going back.


 My b!tch was Direct TV doesn't have these channels and you need them for NY sports in HD.. one of the reasons I changed. MSG Plus HD shows other programs than MSG HD. i.e. MSG Plus had the Devils broadcast of the playoff series as opposed to the Rangers broadcast side. (I hate the Rangers more than the Devils so I watched the MSG Plus)

Thanks for the info on the channel setup. I have to now decide whether to go cablebox or switch to the CV DVR setup... and yes, once you watch HD for a while, there is no going back... I'm all in!


----------



## rocko

Hallatauer said:


> Thanks for the info on the channel setup. I have to now decide whether to go cablebox or switch to the CV DVR setup... and yes, once you watch HD for a while, there is no going back... I'm all in!


Actually, for HD broadcasts, your choice is a TiVo S3/HD or the CV DVR. A cable box will not provide HD to your S2, as discussed above. Good luck.


----------



## Jackanapes

Our TiVo HD started experiencing the post-9.3 software freezing problem and TiVo has offered to exchange it for free. 
(See this thread: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=391305&page=4)

Since I'm frustrated enough by the problem, I went ahead and authorized it. The TiVo CSR said on the phone that all I need to do after set-up is call Cablevision and give them the new Host ID, since it's the same M-Card. But I'm just wondering if anyone's done this already and received a hard time from Cablevision about it. I'd hate it if a truck had to roll and they tried to charge me the $46.99 cablecard install fee again.


----------



## debtoine

Jackanapes said:


> Our TiVo HD started experiencing the post-9.3 software freezing problem and TiVo has offered to exchange it for free.
> (See this thread: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=391305&page=4)
> 
> Since I'm frustrated enough by the problem, I went ahead and authorized it. The TiVo CSR said on the phone that all I need to do after set-up is call Cablevision and give them the new Host ID, since it's the same M-Card. But I'm just wondering if anyone's done this already and received a hard time from Cablevision about it. I'd hate it if a truck had to roll and they tried to charge me the $46.99 cablecard install fee again.


We had to have our S3 swapped out last year. When the new one came, I just called up Cablevision tech support and told them we'd had a power failure. I said that I just needed the card rebound to our account. They asked me for the card ID, the Host ID and in about 5 minutes, I was all set. No truck roll necessary.

YMMV. Good luck.

deb


----------



## bremmma

I'm moving from Morris County into Hoboken (Cablevision at both locations). Right now, I have my TiVo S3 set up and I get all channels fine with my cablecards, and it's been working fine since I first got my S3 in Sept. 2006.

I just called Cablevision to set up my account for Hoboken. Ordered iO Silver package + 2 HD DVRs (bedrooms) + 2 cablecards for my TiVo. The rep said "just to let you know, our cablecards don't support the HD channels anymore." Since I'm a little bit up on this technology, I assume she's talking about the switched digital / old-Voom channels (http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/19/cablevision-optimum-coaxing-cablecard-users-back-to-hd-stb/) but I came here to try and find out for sure what the deal is.

Has anyone gotten a recent install lately? Does the cablecard work ok on the TiVo S3 for all HD channels? I assume that, since 100% of the HD channels work with my current cablecards in Morris County, the cablecards for the new Hoboken install should work the same. I'm looking to see if someone can confirm this.

Also, assuming I will get the HD channels with the cablecards (I hope) it would seem the sales reps are (intentionally?) misleading or confusing customers here in an effort to get them to revert back to their own DVRs. Is this the case?


----------



## Overdoze

i was told that i could pick it up at the comcast office and that they had M-stream cards in stock

when i got there they didnt have anything and i was told i had to make an appointment. I had the guy at the office call, so they made an appointment for the following day becasue i was annoyed. they tols me i was forced to take 2 single streams and get charged $1.80 monthly for the second one (comcast central NJ)

next day, no show, no call, rescheduled to a week later

next week the guy came an hour early 
he showed up with 2 mstream cards lol.....good thing becasue the first one was defective
it took him 3 hours to get it working right. I would not let him leave until every channel came in correctly on both tuners. (check your pay stations if you get computer looking messages they arent working, if it says programming will come in shortly its ok)


----------



## mrdazzo7

bremmma, I can let you know after tomorrow. After about 7 months of dealing with the Cablevision/NDS card problem (getting grey screen on all encrypted channels only solved by rebooting tivo daily), I'm finally getting new cards installed. I'll find out from the tech what the deal is with the channels, and I'll test out what I get. 

As of today, I still get all the VOOM channels, so I haven't seen any kind of outage related to SDV yet. Believe me, when I do, they're gonna hear about it. Has anyone using CV-Long Island experienced dropped channels yet?

Anyway, I'll post back after my install and let you know how it worked out, channel-wise.


----------



## chart

bremmma said:


> I just called Cablevision to set up my account for Hoboken.
> The rep said "just to let you know, our cablecards don't support the HD channels anymore." Since I'm a little bit up on this technology, I assume she's talking about the switched digital / old-Voom channels


I live on 14th street Hoboken and have all HD channels(still). I was watching voom(rush HD last night). Both my series 3 and Tivo-HD work. (currently).

I assumed I would lose these channels to SDV soon... but not yet.


----------



## bremmma

mrdazzo7 said:


> bremmma, I can let you know after tomorrow. After about 7 months of dealing with the Cablevision/NDS card problem (getting grey screen on all encrypted channels only solved by rebooting tivo daily), I'm finally getting new cards installed. I'll find out from the tech what the deal is with the channels, and I'll test out what I get.
> 
> As of today, I still get all the VOOM channels, so I haven't seen any kind of outage related to SDV yet. Believe me, when I do, they're gonna hear about it. Has anyone using CV-Long Island experienced dropped channels yet?
> 
> Anyway, I'll post back after my install and let you know how it worked out, channel-wise.


Thanks - I appreciate any info I can get. Please do let me know how it turns out.

Regardless of the outcome here, it's seriously troubling that the sales reps don't know the difference between losing a few VoomHD channels w/ the cable card vs. losing _*ALL *_HD channels. I still feel like I was misled. I'm glad I went with my instinct and said "that's fine, I'll still take the cablecards" when she told me I wouldn't get any HD channels.


----------



## danmasi

Just wondering; I'm on Cablevision in NJ with an S3 box, and on a power failure one of my NDS cablecards drops and I have to pull it and reseat it.

Still.

I know Tivo and Cablevision were working on this when I called several months ago. Anything yet???

-dan


----------



## mrdazzo7

danmasi said:


> I know Tivo and Cablevision were working on this when I called several months ago. Anything yet???


I finally got a hold of someone at CV who knew about the Tivo issue. He had me send an image of my diagnostic screen, and immediately said I need new cards. They came today and installed two new cards, and I verified that they're the updated s/w version/ code build, so now it's just a waiting game.

The first picture below is my original diagnostics info (constant dropped channels, had to reboot nearly every day), and the second pic shows the new card info. HOPEFULLY this resolves the issue, but time will tell. I'm on vacation next week and don't want to miss the Lost finale.

I would check your s/w versions and if they're the same as my old ones, I'd call CV about getting updated cards. You can check you s/w version by going: Settings > Account and System info > CableCard Decoders > [card #] > cablecard menu > Conditional Access.


----------



## guava

Just talked to CV and I am ENRAGED!!!!!!!!!!

No Voom without their box. Is this legal? Is there anything called consumer rights anymore? This is the last straw! Are other providers weaseling TiVo uses out too?

They gave me some mumbo Jumbo about the channels being analog... I guess they changed Voom to analog to make more space for more channels.

link:
http://optimum.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/optimum.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2289&p_created=1205422410&p_sid=I6Iv6F5j&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX3NvcnRfYnk9JnBfZ3JpZHNvcnQ9JnBfcm93X2NudD00JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXZvb20*&p_li=&p_topview=1

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/road-to-hell/500-hd-channels-on-cablevision-no-more-programming-until-cablecard-is-easy-271310.php

Hopes for a TIVO SDV box are a possible fix, I think?

BTW I am in Clifton, NJ.


----------



## Acerxz

I'm also in Clifton NJ. I lost all my VOOM channels a few weeks ago. I'm pissed.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

guava said:


> Just talked to CV and I am ENRAGED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No Voom without their box. Is this legal? Is there anything called consumer rights anymore? This is the last straw! Are other providers weaseling TiVo uses out too?
> 
> They gave me some mumbo Jumbo about the channels being analog... I guess they changed Voom to analog to make more space for more channels.
> 
> link:
> http://optimum.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/optimum.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=2289&p_created=1205422410&p_sid=I6Iv6F5j&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX3NvcnRfYnk9JnBfZ3JpZHNvcnQ9JnBfcm93X2NudD00JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXZvb20*&p_li=&p_topview=1
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/road-to-hell/500-hd-channels-on-cablevision-no-more-programming-until-cablecard-is-easy-271310.php
> 
> Hopes for a TIVO SDV box are a possible fix, I think?
> 
> BTW I am in Clifton, NJ.


They changed the Voom channels from digital to switched digital. The current generation of TiVos can not receive tune in switched digital channels.

If the channels were analog, the TiVo would have no no problem tuning them in.

More info on SDV here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Acerxz said:


> I'm also in Clifton NJ. I lost all my VOOM channels a few weeks ago. I'm pissed.


Mine are MIA too. I mostly miss the Monsters HD channel


----------



## guava

I miss Gallery, Equator, WorldSports for soccer, but the total is 15 channels gone and still paying for it. The good news is that TiVo is coming out with a box to help the HD units get switched digital Video.

I would hope this gets to the press. It's very unfortunate we live in a time with outright monopolies and the consumer has no advocacy.


----------



## RickNY

guava said:


> I miss Gallery, Equator, WorldSports for soccer, but the total is 15 channels gone and still paying for it.


You never were paying for it.. There are more customers without HD boxes that never had access to the channels to begin with in addition to the other HD channels that are paying the same amount you were and still are paying.


----------



## RickNY

danmasi said:


> Just wondering; I'm on Cablevision in NJ with an S3 box, and on a power failure one of my NDS cablecards drops and I have to pull it and reseat it.
> 
> Still.
> 
> I know Tivo and Cablevision were working on this when I called several months ago. Anything yet???
> 
> -dan


This problem should have been corrected in Version 9.3 of the Tivo software


----------



## beady

RickNY said:


> This problem should have been corrected in Version 9.3 of the Tivo software


Actually 9.3 does not have a fix for this. Cablevision has a new firmware for the NDS cards. See this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6303763#post6303763


----------



## JT Stryker

So the truck is rolling and about to get here, but the installer called and said, you know you won't get ANY HD channels? I said, no, just a few right? He said NONE!

He said because of SV...I tried to correct him and say SDV, but he ignored me. 

Is he right? Did I just pay $46.99 for a worthless service call and $229 for a crap TiVo box?

Thanks to anyone with information on Cablevision in Bergen County New Jersey...


----------



## bcronin

JT Stryker said:


> So the truck is rolling and about to get here, but the installer called and said, you know you won't get ANY HD channels? I said, no, just a few right? He said NONE!
> 
> He said because of SV...I tried to correct him and say SDV, but he ignored me.
> 
> Is he right? Did I just pay $46.99 for a worthless service call and $229 for a crap TiVo box?
> 
> Thanks to anyone with information on Cablevision in Bergen County New Jersey...


Can't say for Bergen County but in Dutchess County (NY) HD channels work fine with the TiVo HD aside from the ones recently moved to SDV. If I had to guess I'd say the installer is misinformed.


----------



## erick0305

You just won't get Voom. But thaat will ofcourse change soon. A lot of the tech are idiots. When I had my tech come to install one multi stream card, he came with a SA smart card and even wanted to try to put it in my Tivo. At least I had another tech come out that knew what he was doing and got a free intall due to the previous tech being an idiot.


----------



## RickNY

JT Stryker said:


> So the truck is rolling and about to get here, but the installer called and said, you know you won't get ANY HD channels? I said, no, just a few right? He said NONE!


Tech should be fired.. You'll get all the HD channels in the Basic + Family package plus whatever premiums you may subscribe too minus the 15 VOOM channels.

With someone that clueless, I hope he knew how to install the CableCARDS


----------



## crowfan

Weird - I still get some of the voom HD channels on my S3. They must not be switched everywhere yet.


----------



## drew2k

Cablevision will be adding new HD channels "by August 1st", but I haven't seen any yet. I wonder if they will be SDV or not ...

(Link)



> New HD Channels Coming Soon
> Cablevision plans to deliver 15 new free high-definition channels to iO TV customers by August 1, 2008. The new HD channels include:
> 
> Nickelodeon
> AMC
> Travel Channel
> FOX News Channel
> Hallmark Movie Channel
> 
> WE tv
> Animal Planet
> The Weather Channel
> Discovery Channel
> FX


----------



## RickNY

crowfan said:


> Weird - I still get some of the voom HD channels on my S3. They must not be switched everywhere yet.


They are still in the process of moving I think.. When they are done, the only systems (supposedly) that will not have VOOM on SDV will be Bronx, Brooklyn, Hudson, Newark, Elizabeth, and Paterson -- I thought Brookhaven would be spared, until they went dark about a month and a half ago.


----------



## JT Stryker

Thanks *bcronin*, *erick0305 *and *RickNY *for quick, reassuring, responses...

Story finishes by two guys coming over for the install, I guess I was lucky to get two techs </sarcasm>, and did the whole setup and tested out the channels and looks like I do in fact get most HD channels...they never mentioned their error.

I say "most", since I'm still trying to repeat the guided set-up, since when the installers, plural, went to do it, it said it could take up to one hour, and one tech said,* "Oh Hell No..."* and got up to leave.

The TiVo instructions say I can do the repeated guided setup while the techs are gone, so will give it a shot. Just stinks that I don't have programming data for the HD Channels yet, will update when finished.


----------



## RickNY

JT Stryker said:


> Just stinks that I don't have programming data for the HD Channels yet, will update when finished.


You absolutely must redo guided setup now that the cards are installed.. Once you do, it should at the completion of the setup pull down the complete lineup.. If it doesn't just kickoff a manual 'connect to tv' connection


----------



## erick0305

After guided set up you will be all set with the entire channel line-up.


----------



## JT Stryker

erick0305 said:


> After guided set up you will be all set with the entire channel line-up.


All seems to be well in the land of HD TiVo and Cablevision HD channels, although it seems to be a bit of a guessing game on what package/channels you receive and how they match up to channel numbers.

Thanks again for all the help, and any Cablevision subscribers thinking of getting the HD TiVo, don't let them intimidate you...


----------



## RickNY

JT Stryker said:


> it seems to be a bit of a guessing game on what package/channels you receive and how they match up to channel numbers.


Its not as bad as it seems.. Most of the setup involves logical blocks of channels -- for example, if only subscribe to Family plus iO, you can eliminate all of the channels from roughly 200-700, with the exception of Versus and Golf (408 & 410). If you subscribe to iO Silver, do the same with the exception of 301-309 (HBO), 340-345 (Starz), and 350-357 (Encore). If you subscribe to iO Gold do the same as the previous two, but dont remove 321-329 (Showtime), 371-378 (Cinemax), 380-382 (TMC).

Fill in the blanks for your local system for the channels between 2-199..

Once you do it once, you'll pretty much remember whats included and whats not.. Once youre done, flip through your channels.. If youve missed deleting any, youll know right away -- the CableCARDs prevent you from doing anything except hitting the 'exit' key on any channel thats blocked and not included in your package.


----------



## Brighton Line

Not all Cablevision Systems has VOOM on SDV, in New York City since we are 100&#37; digitial (no analog) I get the VOOM channels on my Tivo HD's and Series 3.
Rather have Sci-FI HD though >G<


----------



## Carlos_E

Brighton Line said:


> Not all Cablevision Systems has VOOM on SDV, in New York City since we are 100% digitial (no analog) I get the VOOM channels on my Tivo HD's and Series 3.
> Rather have Sci-FI HD though >G<


I received a message on my Tivo S3 for a channel change. HCHD on channel 139. The labeling seems as if it's hallmark channel HD??? Why is it on channel 139?

I was not able to view the channel on my Tivo so I assume it's a switch digital channel.


----------



## ycrazyy

So has anyone received the new HD channels yet? They were supposed to be in every market from July 28th to August 1st. Hoping someone can check to see if they ended up being SDV or not.


----------



## Storm28

I just got a TiVo HD. I;m in Morris County. Called Cablevision last Thursday night to set it up. The rep told me I would only need 1 M card. I thought great! That was easy.

The installer showed up Sunday with only S cards. He said they were just told about the M cards last week but they weren't giving them out yet. He asked dispatch during the setup about them and was told they hadn't heard about anyone setting them up yet in Morris County.

Well, the first card was fine. He had two others, neither of which worked. So I have a another appointment for Wed morning to try the second card again. He asked dispatch to add a note to specifically bring an M card if available. I'll update again after the Wed appointment.


----------



## blacknoi

Storm28 said:


> I just got a TiVo HD. I;m in Morris County. Called Cablevision last Thursday night to set it up. The rep told me I would only need 1 M card. I thought great! That was easy.
> 
> The installer showed up Sunday with only S cards. He said they were just told about the M cards last week but they weren't giving them out yet. He asked dispatch during the setup about them and was told they hadn't heard about anyone setting them up yet in Morris County.
> 
> Well, the first card was fine. He had two others, neither of which worked. So I have a another appointment for Wed morning to try the second card again. He asked dispatch to add a note to specifically bring an M card if available. I'll update again after the Wed appointment.


Let us know if you get the M cards working. I'm in Morris too, and currently rent 4 cards (for 2 tivos) and would love to save 4bux a month..... but only if they wont charge me for a truck roll to swap them out.


----------



## mlk

ycrazyy said:


> So has anyone received the new HD channels yet? They were supposed to be in every market from July 28th to August 1st. Hoping someone can check to see if they ended up being SDV or not.


I have Cablevision/Raritan Valley.

I had a channel lineup notice message today on my TivoHD, and it listed all the new HD channels.

However, I just get a gray screen when I select one of the new HD channels, just like I do with the VOOM channels (I didn't check them all, just a random sample).

So my guess is (unless I am missing something) that they are all SDV.

Does anyone have information on Cablevision/Raritan Valley offering the Tuning Adapter yet?


----------



## erick0305

The channels haven't fully launched yet. I am getting channel not available. The line up starts in my area tomorrow. I don't think they will be SDV.


----------



## debtoine

We got the notices on our S3 boxes today as well (Also Raritan Valley). Gray screen is all we see today too. Interestingly enough, one S3 box said "Channel not available," and the other was the gray screen with the message that said, "A CableCard is required to watch this channel, please contact your cable provider" (or something close to that).

I'll check again tomorrow and see what happens.

deb


----------



## drew2k

The new HD channels were turned on today for Cablevision of Hauppauge (Long Island). No idea if SDV, as I don't have the cablecard TiVo.


----------



## Burdy

Re: new HD channels, they apparently hit my system (Cablevision Dutchess County, NY) today. The channel lineup change message only mentioned Hallmark HD (oddly it was said to be on 198, not in the normal 7xx HD channel number range). But checking the live guide there are now a raft of new 7xx HD channels (AMC HD, SciFi HD, Science HD, TLC HD, Disc HD, TWC HD, FoxNews HD, a couple more MSG HD channels, and several more. However, none of them produced anything but a gray screen, so I'm assuming they're SDV. I had to uncheck them from 'channels I receive' since they apparently automatically got selected when the lineup change was detected.

More dissapointing, I *lost* three previously available HD channels (Mojo, HGTV HD and NatGeo HD) to SDV, as they too now just show 'channel not available'. When the rest of the Voom channels went away, they weren't on the 'going to SDV' list-- but now they're gone...


----------



## lqaddict

I am in allegedly digital only area - never lost VOOM channels on my TivoHD. I got new HD channels popup in my lineup, but as Burdy stated they produce nothing but blank image.
Will give a call to CV tomorrow to see what's up. I bet they are SDV now.
P.S. OMG, so many channels I craved for to get in HD 8), but none is available to my Tivo yet. BTW, optimum.com does not list the new channels in their HD lineup yet


----------



## lqaddict

Reports on dslreports.com state that at least in Brookhaven area the channels are not SDV


----------



## CallMeRich

It's all in the title


----------



## ycrazyy

Channels are up in Westchester County, NY and getting them all... No SDV! Thank you CV for doing something right!!! (now give us more!) Sorry, I'm greedy since I just moved from D*TV


----------



## doodles

In Dutchess County, NY. New HD channels show black screen with a message that Cablecard is needed etc... This is a different message than the one that appears when trying to view a SDV channel. Crossing fingers that Cablevision is just delayed in rolling the channels out.


----------



## doodles

UPDATE - Dutchess NY channels look like they were switched on this morning. The ones that had the cablecard message all now work. They are not SDV!


----------



## Burdy

At least in my part of Dutchess County, the new HD channels are still just gray screens form me, and NGC HD, Mojo, and HGTV HD are still gone. Most of the time I get no message when switching to the blank channels, although sometimes there's an immediate "Channel not available" (the same message that started appearing when Voom went away).

doodles, are you still getting NGC HD on 726 and Mojo on 701?


----------



## PeteEMT

Grey Screen in Orange County


----------



## shaown

They are all working in WP with my Series 3 (2 s-cards) and my Tivo HD (m-card).
I did some periodic breakup on FX HD, but it went away.
Note, the first time I tried to tune into a channel, it took 2+ minutes! After that, all of them are working fine.
-Shaown


----------



## jon01

working for me too. im in setauket, ny (brookhaven cablevision). i was enjoying watching no reservations on travelhd


----------



## Carlos_E

Anyone know when Brooklyn will get the new channels? The channels show up in my guide data but I get a black screen when I switch to them.


----------



## Burdy

This afternoon Mojo, HGTV HD, and NGC HD are 'back' in my area after disappearing for a day. The new HD channels which got added to the lineup yesterday still just show gray screens with 'channel not available'.


----------



## debtoine

Channels are in the lineup, but we're getting gray screens with no messages. My fingers are crossed they'll go live soon and not be SDV.

deb


----------



## bcronin

Burdy said:


> At least in my part of Dutchess County, the new HD channels are still just gray screens form me, and NGC HD, Mojo, and HGTV HD are still gone. Most of the time I get no message when switching to the blank channels, although sometimes there's an immediate "Channel not available" (the same message that started appearing when Voom went away).
> 
> doodles, are you still getting NGC HD on 726 and Mojo on 701?


Same here in Hyde Park, gray screen.


----------



## erick0305

I received the channels today on my Tivo HD. The quality sucks but at least thet are not SDV. Cablevision would have had some balls to put these channels on SDV without the tuning adapter being released yet.


----------



## Brighton Line

As of Wednesday Morning, they are on in Brooklyn, Cablevision of NYC.


----------



## bcronin

bcronin said:


> Same here in Hyde Park, gray screen.


New channels came on sometime overnight.


----------



## Burdy

Hey... they're coming in for me now too. AMC HD, Speed HD, TLC HD, DSC HD, FX HD, Science HD, Animal Planet, even the Weather Channel HD and more... Cablevision, if you think this kind of upgrade is going to keep me from switching to FIOS, you're RIGHT! 

Keeping fingers crossed that they don't get taken away....


----------



## lqaddict

Burdy said:


> Cablevision, if you think this kind of upgrade is going to keep me from switching to FIOS, you're RIGHT!


Really? If I had FiOS available in my area, I would've been all over it - from what I've seen in other people places and reports on line - the picture quality on FiOS is close to phenomenal unlike 3-4 channels squeezed into the same frequency on the CATV networks.


----------



## Burdy

I got the door to door sales call when FIOS went live in my area (broadband & phone; no TV yet). I was on the fence till I saw the hefty termination panel I'd have to have stuck on my garage wall; I've got enough junk there already 

I'm mostly OK with the HD on Cablevision; I suspect (but don't really know, since I've never done an A/B compare with FIOS HD) that most of the time the quality is source limited. For example, how much better is a non-HD source in glorious strech-o-vision on TNTHD, going to look on FIOS anyway?
Maybe I'll get more picky as time goes on (I never said I wasn't fickle).

As far as the broadband goes, I don't want to pay what Verizon wants to charge for 20Mbps downloads. Having come from 1.5M DSL, OOL at 8X faster rates I usually get is OK for me. 

Truth to tell I don't need to be married to Cablevision or Verizon; just count me glad I don't live in a Comcast-only area (like my brother-- they're trying to sell him a voice package for $35/month plus $3 to rent a voice modem).


----------



## debtoine

Still gray screens on the new channels today. If we get them, it probably won't be until the last possible moment.

deb


----------



## Briantierney77

Just ordered two cable cards, on the phone for 48 minutes for what should have been a three minute thing. Cablevision has to be the worst run company on the planet. Have called them before. Same deal. 

I think all of their people ate too much lead paint when they were kids. Very brain dead.


----------



## kvnobrien

After having half a cable card working with Cablevision for about a year, I am now a FIOS customer and had two cards installed correctly on the first day. So far so good after a month of use. Football never looked so good!


----------



## danschn

I have my Series 3 now for 10 months, with two CableCards installed. It connects to my 4 to 5 year old Panny 50" Plasma, also with a CableCard installed. There is no cable box, and of course, no dongle, so the channels that were switched to SDV two months ago are lost to me. 

Most of the time, all if the HD channels I receive are very strong signals to the TiVo, high 80s, low 90s. Recently, and I go back to the SDV switch for the Zoom channels as an approximation, about once a week certain HD channels will not tune in, and the TiVo will report a signal strength considerable lower. I've seen this with 719 (GOLFHD), and 739 (TBS-HD) among a few others. 

If I come across this, I change the TV's input to its own CableCard, and the same channel works fine each time. All my cable connections are very clean. 6 days out of 7, 13 out of 14, this is not a problem, but should I suspect that one of the TiVo's CableCards is flakey? 

I have rebooted the TiVo since this behavior began, but have not reseated the card(s). Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## radtechy

i have been reading up on this for the past week after already ordering TiVo and was scared about having an issue with my brand new TiVo HD that didn't even come in the mail yet 3 days prior to my install cablevision of long island NY guy was over to fix my modem and tells my wife that the cablecards are nothing but a headache and they never work right; so after tyalking to tivo and cablevision a few times each to get different feedback i started to feel better that it seems to be more issues with the TIVO SERIES 3 untis that retail for 800 bucks b/c they dont support the new "M" cards and the problem was when using the 2 S-cards so now i feel better. Now its my install day and the cable guy calls me before he comes to ask that i setup tivo so far i said yes and he warned me that the cable cards are nothing but a problem (but i agree these guys are not sharp) but he tells me that the NDS brand which i'm fearing b/c they had the most problems was the one he was bringing me but it was an "M" card and what i learned by seeing it is that this new card doesnt need a standard credit card sized card to go inside this one like the old ones so this card is ALL NEW to him JUST GREAT I GOT A ROOKIE!!! 

but now he gets here and swears he has to put the card in with the tivo unplgged and now once it reboots he is clicking away with my remote no knowing what he is doing cause he went to repeat the guided setup scree 3 times and didnt even call in the card numbers WHAT AN IDIOT but after it was all said and done and pinged it works now im getting my new program guide and everything RIGHT NOW IS FINE. 

i will put updates to see how it is cause im fearing it may work for awhile then crap out. but i asked like told me when they would put 2 S-cards 1 would die and all of his problems that he saw were with SERIES 3 boxes using 2- "S" cards as far as he remembers


----------



## johnner1999

So anyone in the Litchfield market have any issues with TiVo HD besides Voom? 



Thinking of switching back to CV from Dish = but don't want to miss any channels and dont want that poor excuse of a dvr they call the 8300 


also if I buy two of the lower end Tivo HD units - I should request just the M series cablecard correct? Also can you transfer now between the two - even HD content?


thanks 
John


----------



## dbenrosen

johnner1999 said:


> also if I buy two of the lower end Tivo HD units - I should request just the M series cablecard correct? Also can you transfer now between the two - even HD content?


Yes, you can transfer HD content. You should get the M cards.


----------



## driverseven

I have had my TivoHD with cablecards running fine since October.

In the first couple of months, I had to reboot the box a few times. Occasionally it would get out of synch. It was noticeable mainly on sports. But that went away a long time ago and did not re-appear.

The only problem is that lately, a channel will disappear from the lineup. Yesterday, it was ScienceHD. I suppose this means I need to reboot Tivo

Is it just me?


----------



## driverseven

driverseven said:


> lately, a channel will disappear from the lineup. Yesterday, it was ScienceHD. I suppose this means I need to reboot Tivo
> 
> Is it just me?


Turns out my problem is "just me" -- it was a loose cable connection. Channels stopped 'disappearing' once I fixed it.


----------



## dbtom

I just wanted to say that I got 2 cablecards installed in a TivoHD on Friday in the Bronx. The install took about an hour and was otherwise uneventful. Very good experience. I wish I had done this earlier. I'm thinking of buying another.


----------



## blacknoi

FYI: I had my TivoHDs HDMI port die, did an exchange with tivo and did NOT have to rebind my cablecards to the refurb tivo I got as a replacement.

I called cablevision and they also told me I wouldn't have to rebind... I guess they dont marry the cablecard to the device in my area? (Morris NJ system)


----------



## joedandrea

I've had my TiVo Series 3 HD installed for about a month now. I'm pleased to report that Cablevision's CableCARD install experience was smooth as glass. So far, no operational problems either (other than anxiously awaiting the SA/Cisco Tuning Adapter)!

The customer service rep was friendly and helpful. I had to wait about a week for someone to visit. When the technician arrived, he had two SA M-Cards, showed them to me (they were Ms) and set about installing them.

He wasn't aware that there might be an update in progress during install (and there was) but he didn't flinch. He just let it run its course, about 5-10 minutes for each card. When he called back to the office with all the numbers, they read them back and forth to each other. Twice.

The first card worked fine. The second card didn't, despite reconfirming all the numbers a third time. He apologized and promised he would come back later in the day with another card. He did ... and it worked! Then he left me all the numbers for both cards and advised which was which.

By way of comparison I have watched no less than five CableCARD installations across two TiVos at my in-law's house (not Cablevision). One of them involved - I kid you not - THREE techs collaborating on-site, exchanging quizzical glances. In three of those cases, the install failed. Each one was ultimately chalked up to a lack of communication or inability to type numbers correctly back at the office.

So, yes, I was worried the install would be a total bust, but it looks like Cablevision has this CableCARD/TiVo install down pat - at least definitely in Somerset County NJ. Yay!


----------



## bigpoppa75

Piscatway system you should have only one (M) SA card installed in you Tivo HD second card is not needed.


----------



## villager-li

joedandrea said:


> When the technician arrived, he had two SA M-Cards, showed them to me (they were Ms) and set about installing them.


I'm new here and, sorry if I am misunderstanding, but why would you need 2 M-Cards? Isn't the whole point of an M-card the fact that it can support the dual-tuner functionality in just 1 card? Thanks for any clarification you can provide.


----------



## rocko

villager-li said:


> I'm new here and, sorry if I am misunderstanding, but why would you need 2 M-Cards? Isn't the whole point of an M-card the fact that it can support the dual-tuner functionality in just 1 card? Thanks for any clarification you can provide.


The Series 3 TiVo requires 2 CableCARDS, either S or M. The TiVo HD can operate with a single M card or 2 S cards.


----------



## xirian

I had cablevision come to install a card a few weeks ago. I was unable to get channels above 100 except the HD channels, but I figured it was a signal problem. Today I had them here again because after moving it before the splitter it started telling me to call for activation. They tried rebinding the card, deleting it and readding it. Then we tried another card. Same problem. Channels above basic cable bring up the screen with the hostid and cablecard number and say call to activate. The guy left me with his boss' number and said he was sure it was something on their end and not on my end.


----------



## lordrainkm

xirian said:


> I had cablevision come to install a card a few weeks ago. I was unable to get channels above 100 except the HD channels, but I figured it was a signal problem. Today I had them here again because after moving it before the splitter it started telling me to call for activation. They tried rebinding the card, deleting it and readding it. Then we tried another card. Same problem. Channels above basic cable bring up the screen with the hostid and cablecard number and say call to activate. The guy left me with his boss' number and said he was sure it was something on their end and not on my end.


I've got a similar problem. I have Cablevision in Connecticut. I have had 3 tech visits so far trying to get the cablecard (1 M card) set up on my TivoHD. Last night I actually had 2 techs at once. I read the host id and cablecard ids to a cablecard rep over the phone myself, and he confirmed that they were right. I get all of the basic channels I've tried, including some encrypted ones that didn't work on QAM (26 & 27), I get most of the HD channels. I don't get most of the HBOs in the 300s(I subscribe to HBO) , but I do get one of 'em (304), and I do get HBOHD (750). I don't get 715 or 727 either (which I should). Every time I tune to one of these channels I get the gray screen with the host id and cable card number. They're coming for round 4 tomorrow, the tech last night said that my signal strength was poor (he hooked up some device to the jack and read -9dB, which he said was too low), and he said that they've had problems with the M cards, and that he was going to have the next guy try 2 S cards instead. I keep hoping that they'll fix it when they come, but who knows? When I lived in Brooklyn last year it took Time warner 9 visits to fix a problem.... and it wasn't even cablecard related.


----------



## FixItPete

For clarification the Series 3 is also called: TiVo HD XL

(Just because I didn't understand what a Series 3 was since I didn't see any on their site.)

(Sorry if I'm wrong, I'm new!)


----------



## crowfan

The Series 3 is *not* the TiVo HD XL. The Series 3 and TiVo HD are two different models (and the TiVo HD XL is just a TiVo HD with a bigger hard drive).


----------



## FixItPete

crowfan said:


> The Series 3 is *not* the TiVo HD XL. The Series 3 and TiVo HD are two different models (and the TiVo HD XL is just a TiVo HD with a bigger hard drive).


Ok, then. Where is the Series 3 on the Tivo site?

(Sorry, I'm new).


----------



## osborn4

FixItPete said:


> Ok, then. Where is the Series 3 on the Tivo site?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm new).


Gone. It is an ex-model.


----------



## FixItPete

osborn4 said:


> Gone. It is an ex-model.


Ah! Ok. Then where do people with this: the Tivo HD that they sell now post? I don't want to muck things up.


----------



## blacknoi

FixItPete said:


> Ah! Ok. Then where do people with this: the Tivo HD that they sell now post? I don't want to muck things up.


The TivoHD and the TivoHD XL devices from a "platform" perspective are the same as the Series 3.

They are all based on the Series 3 technologies (cable cards, HD support, dual tuners etc).

The Series 3 was first to come out and was a "Premium" model in that it had a glo remote, and a front OLED display.

The Series 3 is now discontinued, but the two successors, the Tivo HD and Tivo HD XL live on.

Most people call the first HD tivo to come out the "series 3." The other 2 are referred to as a TivoHD or a TivoHD XL.


----------



## sathead

lordrainkm said:


> ...the tech last night said... that they've had problems with the M cards, and that he was going to have the next guy try 2 S cards instead. I


Wow... that's the exact opposite of what a Cablevision (Brookhaven L.I.) Tech told me and also the opposite of what I've read here on the TiVo forum. Most TiVo users have reported better results with a single "M" card rather than two "S" cards. I had ongoing problems from day one with the two "S" cards in my TiVo-HD. I finally got Cablevision to give me a single "M" card and it's behaved perfectly from the day it was installed over a month ago. As a matter of fact- it's so reliable now... I no longer make duplicate recordings of programs on my HTPC as a backup.

PS: Additional interesting info- when I did a CC Diagnostic of the two problematic "S" cards in my TiVo-HD... they both had a firmware date of early 2005 on them! When I check the firmware on my new "M" card the firmware date is 6/2008. Maybe the 3+ year old firmware on my old "S" cards had something to do with their poor performance? Ya think....?


----------



## lordrainkm

sathead said:


> Wow... that's the exact opposite of what a Cablevision (Brookhaven L.I.) Tech told me and also the opposite of what I've read here on the TiVo forum. Most TiVo users have reported better results with a single "M" card rather than two "S" cards. I had ongoing problems from day one with the two "S" cards in my TiVo-HD. I finally got Cablevision to give me a single "M" card and it's behaved perfectly from the day it was installed over a month ago. As a matter of fact- it's so reliable now... I no longer make duplicate recordings of programs on my HTPC as a backup.
> 
> PS: Additional interesting info- when I did a CC Diagnostic of the two problematic "S" cards in my TiVo-HD... they both had a firmware date of early 2005 on them! When I check the firmware on my new "M" card the firmware date is 6/2008. Maybe the 3+ year old firmware on my old "S" cards had something to do with their poor performance? Ya think....?


The technician came this evening, and after spending 20 minutes trying to convince me that I wasn't supposed to get the channels I complained about missing, he went ahead and tried the 2 S cards. Apparently when he called the home office he finally got someone competent, and they were able to get both cards properly paired and authorized. I now get every channel I'm supposed to get. Prior to them fixing it, the CP info screen under the cablecard menu said "Waiting for CP Auth" and it had like 80 EMMs. Now both cablecards say Authorized, or something like that, and it one has 668 EMMs, the other has 667 or something like that. It's nice to finally have it up and running a month after my first install date.


----------



## FixItPete

I had the tech come to the house and install my card. When he got there he said there was trouble with the M Cards and he would have to do 2 single cards. I asked him nicely if he had an M Card and if he could please try it just once. (I had my newborn in my arms, so that helped. ) He said OK.

He got his "newest" card and called in the info to the central office and verified that it was an M card. He installed it and it acknowledged the card in about 5 minutes after the central office hung up.

All has been great since.

I'm a newbie, but from what I've learned is that if you don't have a 100&#37; perfect signal, you'll trouble with the M card.

Pete


----------



## jcondon

CallMeRich said:


> It's all in the title


So they finally got away from that multiplexing of channels or whatever? My GF loves the Monsters 777 channel but, sometimes it comes up as unavailable on the SciAtlantic 8300 HDVR. Reading this thread I am concerned that I would not be able to get it at ALL if I picked up a HD Tivo.

But, from reading the last two pages it seems like they fixed this issue in Westchester? I am in Croton on Hudson (one town up from their Ossining plant). Anyone know if I would get all the channels here or not? Yorktown I believe is out of the same plant but, not 100% sure.

Thanks....


----------



## LI-SVT

On Saturday I had Cablevision install the triple play with 2 NDS M cards in two TiVo HDs. The install went mostly smooth. There were no issues while the installer was there. Later I found one of the TiVos is having issues with the picture freezing. If the freezing happens during a recording the playback is garbled there for a few seconds. I have been in contact with TiVo and have a few things to try.

Other than the video freezing issue I am very happy. The internet is fast, the phone is clear, and the TV looks good for both SD and HD.


----------



## LI-SVT

Looks like both TiVo HDs are suffering from video freeze. TiVo support gave me some things to try and narrow the problem down.


----------



## Brighton Line

LI-SVT said:


> Looks like both TiVo HDs are suffering from video freeze. TiVo support gave me some things to try and narrow the problem down.


How long has the Tivo been on?
Has it updated to the latest software release?
Pervious releases that may have shipped on your Tivo's had freezing problems.


----------



## LI-SVT

Thanks for the input. One is at V9.4b, the other is V11.0. I had the account active and both units calling home for a week before the install. The above versions were the same since the cable guy hooked me up.

Will Cablevision send firmware updates to the cable cards?


----------



## dbenrosen

CV added new HD channels (USA HD, Bravo HD, Sci-Fi HD, etc.) in the past day or two. On my TiVo HD which has a single M-card in it, I am receiving the channels. On my S3 which has two S-cards, I am not. When I tune to the channel on the S3, it tells me the channel is unavailable and I may need a Cablecard to get it.

Anyone else seeing this behavior? I'm on CV of Rockland. Does anyone with S-cards on any system see the new channels?


----------



## leeherman

I had two CCs installed in my S3 11/2007. Aside from a problem with CC2 which was solved by replacing the card, all's been fine.

I bought a Tivo HD a few months ago with the intent of putting it in my bedroom when I put an HDTV in there. It spent a few months in my home office with analog cable as its signal source.

I called Cablevision last Friday, got an appointment for last Sunday to install CCs. The tech showed up promptly, had the Tivo up and running in less than a half hour, then checked out my external wiring. 

The tech ended up spending about 1.5 hours total at my house because he replaced the line coming from the pole as well as the lines and splitters outside my house feeding the upstairs televisions and my broadband/telecomm modem.

All in all I was very impressed with the tech, the Tivo is working without a glitch, and I feel less interest in considering FIOS. I expect to stick with CV for now.

LH


----------



## shaown

dbenrosen, did you trying rebooting your s3?


----------



## dbenrosen

shaown said:


> dbenrosen, did you trying rebooting your s3?


Yes, but that didn't bring them in. They did finally come in today, two days after my TiVo HD with the M-card. Very strange.


----------



## Carlos_E

dbenrosen said:


> Yes, but that didn't bring them in. They did finally come in today, two days after my TiVo HD with the M-card. Very strange.


They finished the new channel rollout today. I'm in Brooklyn and the new channels appeared for me yesterday but I could not tune them in until today. They probably sent the signal to your cable carbs today.


----------



## jlee2070

dbenrosen said:


> CV added new HD channels (USA HD, Bravo HD, Sci-Fi HD, etc.) in the past day or two. On my TiVo HD which has a single M-card in it, I am receiving the channels. On my S3 which has two S-cards, I am not. When I tune to the channel on the S3, it tells me the channel is unavailable and I may need a Cablecard to get it.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this behavior? I'm on CV of Rockland. Does anyone with S-cards on any system see the new channels?


Humm... I think I'm having the same problem... While I don't have the S3, I do have the TIVO-HD w/ an M-CC and I'm missing the same channels. I also have the Comcast Box and the channels do show up there... Not even sure who's issue this is (Comcast or Tivo)? These channels have been around on the Comcast Box for a couple weeks now...


----------



## jimpmc

Has anyone gotten Cablevision (of LI-Woodbury) to swap out 2 S-Cards for 1 M-Card? Did they charge you another truck roll fee? 

I realized I would save $3.50/mo if I went down to just a single M-Card. I'm paying an extra $2.00 for the 2nd Cablecard + $1.50 additional outlet fee.


----------



## dbenrosen

Carlos_E said:


> They finished the new channel rollout today. I'm in Brooklyn and the new channels appeared for me yesterday but I could not tune them in until today. They probably sent the signal to your cable carbs today.


The strange thing is my TiVo HD with the M-card got the channels 2 days before my S3 with 2 S-cards in the same house off the same feed from the pole. It is surprising that one of the boxes would get it before the other.


----------



## danschn

When my S3 with two S-cards tells me it's getting new channels I need to reboot it for the cable cards to see the channels. Once I do, all is well. I don't know if there's something less invasive than the reboot that would make them work, but it's pretty painless.


----------



## Carlos_E

danschn said:


> When my S3 with two S-cards tells me it's getting new channels I need to reboot it for the cable cards to see the channels. Once I do, all is well. I don't know if there's something less invasive than the reboot that would make them work, but it's pretty painless.


I have an S3 with 2 S cards and I don't have to reboot for the channels to show up.


----------



## applemasker

Does anyone have an info on when Cablevision will roll out the SDV adapters?


----------



## Brighton Line

applemasker said:


> Does anyone have an info on when Cablevision will roll out the SDV adapters?


On the Yahoo group it was stated they are currently testing and that was all the info available at the time.


----------



## dbenrosen

applemasker said:


> Does anyone have an info on when Cablevision will roll out the SDV adapters?


When I spoke with them regarding a separate issues a couple of weeks ago, the Cablecard tech (not the standard CSR) had no information about it. CV is usually late to the party with these things.


----------



## jglass38

I bet it's contained somewhere in this thread but I couldn't find it. I have 2 Tivo HDs with Cablevision Cable Cards. Taped shows on Bravo freeze, pixellate and skip. It only happens on recorded TV and only for the Bravo channel that I have noticed. A reboot doesn't help. Any ideas?

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## Burdy

After reading the forum I just found out that Bravo HD (and the others) was available. Strange, I rarely get lineup change messages on TiVo for channels that I actually can receive, but I frequently get them for channels that aren't included in my package. It seems to be fine for me live; I haven't tried recording anything on it yet. 

On my system Nat Geo HD and HGTV HD however, seem to show the same behavior you describe. Virtually ever show I record on those 2 channels has several frames of massive pixellation or skips. Thankfully they seem to be the only channels that regularly show that behavior; all the others are fine. Since I almost never watch live TV, I haven't noticed if the pixellation problems happen only on recordings. I wonder how that could happen-- isn't 'live' actually played from the buffer (which is a recording of the current stream)?


----------



## dbenrosen

jglass38 said:


> I bet it's contained somewhere in this thread but I couldn't find it. I have 2 Tivo HDs with Cablevision Cable Cards. Taped shows on Bravo freeze, pixellate and skip. It only happens on recorded TV and only for the Bravo channel that I have noticed. A reboot doesn't help. Any ideas?


I record a number of shows on Bravo (now on BravoHD) and haven't noticed it as a pattern. I did have some pixelation during last week's (12/3) episode of Top Chef, but it didn't happen during the 12/10 episode and doesn't normally occur. Both were recorded when I watched them. Have you ever seen it live or do you not watch live?


----------



## urwathrtz

Got my new (Actually I think it's a refurb)TiVoHD thru an RMA this Friday and started it up with no problems. Got the software updates and just like I did with the first one I got back in Fed of 2008. I waited a day before I did anything with the cable card. Of course the first time I had to call Cablevision to have them installed, this time I'm using the card that I removed from the bad TiVo. I insert the cable card in the TiVo wait a couple of seconds and the Cablecard menu comes up. Fantastic, I call Cablevision to activate the card. As I'm on hold the TiVo reboots itself. I wait and the "Almost there" screen comes up and then goes black, usually followed by the Welcome video, Nope, I get the "Powering up" screen. It keeps trying to reboot with the same result. I finally get thru to Cablevision and I tell the lady "I'll call you back." I unplug the TiVo and take out the Cablecard. The TiVo reboots normally. Just to make sure I'm not crazy I insert the Cablecard, and this time it didn't even get the Cablecard screen, it just rebooted itself. Any way I call TiVo and explain what is happening. They offer to send me out another TiVoHD, I say hold on I just got this on Friday and it's only Saturday. I ask if it's possible if a bad Cablecard could be the problem. He said maybe, no real definitive answer. So I call Cablevision and tell them I have a bad card and they need to come out and replace it. They will be doing this for free, on 12/24, between the hours of 11 and 2. Hopefully that's the fix. 
The part that could potentially suck is that I sent back a perfectly good TiVo, and spent $50. I only had 2 months left on the warranty, and the RMA unit they sent me is 30 days.


----------



## mack1951

Got my TIVO HD for Christmas hooked up and did all the updates to version 11. Had CV come today with M Card for my Tivo HD. Installed ok in TIVO no problem but when the Tech called in they could not hit the card to authorize it kept getting error. Tried another M card and same thing. Tech said booth cards no good because error they were getting indicated they were bad cards. Rescheduled a new truck roll for tomorrow. Hope new cards work. Hope they get this straightened out tomorrow bummer just having the unscrambled channels but the TIVO online and TIVO to go is great especially if you have a Netflix subscription.


----------



## urwathrtz

MACK1951 that blows. 

Here's an update :
- 12/24/08
Cablevision sent one of their lead techs out. He arrived with 2 multi-stream cards. As soon as he put the new card in the TiVo it rebooted itself. It continued to do this several times. He took out the card and the TiVo booted up normally. But as soon as he put the card in the TiVo rebooted...again. I came up with the idea of un-plugging the wireless adapter. The TiVo booted up OK. He put in the new card and it stayed on. The cable guy said, "I've put in a lot of cards in TiVo's and I have never seen this happen." Any way, he was having a problem getting the new card to work so he installed the original card, and everything worked OK. I tell him I'll play around with the wireless adapter at a later date. I set the TiVo HD up to use the phone line. Good thing I'm not paying for this visit from Cablevision. The cable guy was awesome, and very knowledgeable.

- 12/25/08
I plug in the wireless adapter, and guess what happened?. Yep, the TiVo rebooted. I unplug the adapter and it re-booted normally. I'm currently figuring out WTF the problem is now. I may hard wire it to the Ethernet but that will cost about $20 in cable and about 2 hours of my time running the wire though my crawlspace, and laundry room to the den. The good thing is at least I got HD channels in time for Football this Sunday.


----------



## stevec5375

> The good thing is at least I got HD channels in time for Football this Sunday.


Another brainwahsed American male. Pity!


----------



## urwathrtz

Your right football is stupid.


----------



## mack1951

Update: CV tech came today. First M card no good same problem as others. Second card bingo! Everything working great after a redo of guided setup. Looks like M cards are still a crap shoot at least from CV, they should give the techs about 10 of them every time they go out for an install. Would probably be cheaper then all the truck rolls.


----------



## bfwk122

:up:I had the same experience with M Card install yesterday... Tech came to house and had only 1 M card and it had a date of September 2007 which you know did not work, so he went to get some more and was only gone for 20. He returned with one that was dated October 2008 and worked great. In 30 minutes he was gone and everything works great so far...I will keep ypu updated if anything changes.


----------



## filmar

I've been reading a few posts here and I'm not finding a straight answer, plus the TIVO and cablevision reps seem to contradict each other when I call. I'm reaching out for some help... These may be totall Noob questions, but I couldn't find a straight answer.

I currently have Cablvision HD DVR service. I like the TIVO interface from what I've seen so far and I'm considering the change.

Cablevision tells me I need to setup an appointment for $40 to have a tech come to swap out my HD DVR box for another device, a cable card reader. When I was in a retail store, looking at the TIVOs the clerks were telling me this (the Tivo) is in the only device I need.

In 2009, what TIVO model do I need to purchase to eliminate the DVR box and cable card reader from cablevision?

Again, very noob questions - but generally speaking, I am an unhappy cablevision customer and I'd like to switch over to TIVO HD DVR, but want to make sure I'm taking the right steps. Thank you much!


----------



## Royster

You need a TiVo HD. Cablevision will charge you for a service call to insert the cable cards in your TiVo. You can either let the tech take away the CV box or drop it off at their storefronts.


----------



## filmar

Royster said:


> You need a TiVo HD. Cablevision will charge you for a service call to insert the cable cards in your TiVo. You can either let the tech take away the CV box or drop it off at their storefronts.


Which model allows me to do this? Can I buy refurbished?


----------



## Lrscpa

To clarify- if you have an Tivo Series 3, HD, or HD XL, *you need Cablecards *from your cable company. What the clerk told you in the retail store was wrong.


----------



## filmar

Lrscpa said:


> To clarify- if you have an Tivo Series 3, HD, or HD XL, *you need Cablecards *from your cable company. What the clerk told you in the retail store was wrong.


Thanks Lrscpa - So those physical cards would go into my series 3 HD Box and I wouldn't need another device between my coax cable and TIVO?

I've also heard rumors that you lose some channels by doing this? Can anyone comment on that from the Cablevision (Long Island) Nassau County region?


----------



## Royster

filmar said:


> Thanks Lrscpa - So those physical cards would go into my series 3 HD Box and I wouldn't need another device between my coax cable and TIVO?


Correct.



> I've also heard rumors that you lose some channels by doing this? Can anyone comment on that from the Cablevision (Long Island) Nassau County region?


I heard this too. A lot of the old voom channels were supposed to go to switched video which would mean they were lost until the fabled USB device appeared, but if I did lose channels, they weren't ones I watched.


----------



## mack1951

You also lose on demand stations since they require 2 way communication and the cable card is a one way device.


----------



## DAccardi

To compensate for Cablevision VOD loss, look into Netflix on demand and Amazon Video on demand. My opininion is those make up for the loss of channel 500.


----------



## blacknoi

mack1951 said:


> You also lose on demand stations since they require 2 way communication and the cable card is a one way device.


In its present form, getting the SDV adapter will still not bring back on-demand stations... only SDV. This is as far as I know.


----------



## hendzen

Is the Comedy Central HD channel (I think channel 768) working for anyone else? All I get is a grey screen and a message from the Tivo saying that the cablecard couldn't decode the channel.


----------



## Rolento76

hendzen said:


> Is the Comedy Central HD channel (I think channel 768) working for anyone else? All I get is a grey screen and a message from the Tivo saying that the cablecard couldn't decode the channel.


The rollout will take a few days. According to the press release, you may begin receiving the new channel anywhere between 1/13 - 1/15.


----------



## urwathrtz

Rolento76 said:


> The rollout will take a few days. According to the press release, you may begin receiving the new channel anywhere between 1/13 - 1/15.


OK cool, I figured that was the issue.

Oh, This may be old news, I'm way to lazy to search for it. When the Cablevision lead tech was at the house on 12/24, I asked about the tuner adapter and he said he doesn't see it coming anytime soon. He also told me that the VOOM channels will be going away.


----------



## dreamseason

My brother got his Cablevision bill and there's a note on his statement that says that all VOOM channels are ending by 1/20 if I remember correctly.


----------



## slycon

I'm having a problem receiving all of the HBO and Cinemax HD channels. They are greyed out with the cable card error appearing. Sometimes the picture will show for a second before the grey screen pops up. I have two single stream cards.

The tech came today and seemed kind of dopey, so I wanted to ask for a second opinion here. After an hour, he calls up somebody who tells him that even though I subscribe to HBO/MAX, I can't receive the HD version of these movie channels with just cable cards. I'd have to purchase a box. Is this true? They couldn't tell me this on the phone?


----------



## mack1951

slycon said:


> I'm having a problem receiving all of the HBO and Cinemax HD channels. They are greyed out with the cable card error appearing. Sometimes the picture will show for a second before the grey screen pops up. I have two single stream cards.
> 
> The tech came today and seemed kind of dopey, so I wanted to ask for a second opinion here. After an hour, he calls up somebody who tells him that even though I subscribe to HBO/MAX, I can't receive the HD version of these movie channels with just cable cards. I'd have to purchase a box. Is this true? They couldn't tell me this on the phone?


Those channels are SDV and can not be accessed with a cable card device. They require a SDV adapter which Cablevision does not yet support. You are out of luck with a Tivo until then.


----------



## BobQ

slycon said:


> I'm having a problem receiving all of the HBO and Cinemax HD channels. They are greyed out with the cable card error appearing. Sometimes the picture will show for a second before the grey screen pops up. I have two single stream cards.
> 
> The tech came today and seemed kind of dopey, so I wanted to ask for a second opinion here. After an hour, he calls up somebody who tells him that even though I subscribe to HBO/MAX, I can't receive the HD version of these movie channels with just cable cards. I'd have to purchase a box. Is this true? They couldn't tell me this on the phone?


I'm watching HBO HD (750) right now with a Series 3 with Cablecards. Works fine on Cablevision Mid-Hudson NY.

The new HBO HD channels (775-779) are supposed to be Switched Digital Video (SDV) so we'll need a tuning adapter to receive them with Cablecard.

May depend on what Cablevision system you're on. Where are you located?? Something's funny if the picture shows for a second, and then cuts out...


----------



## slycon

thanks, guys


----------



## urwathrtz

Cablevision coming by on Thursday. I stopped getting about 12 different channels last week. I called them and they sent out an update to the Mcard. I rebooted a couple of times, still no luck. I don't give a flying fudge about the other channels all I want back is my YESHD.


----------



## loontoons

Had my cable card installed about 10 days ago. Tech called my cell and asked if he could come about an hour early. He showed up with his cell on speaker with music playing. He installed one Mcard and went thru the setup then said that holding on the phone for the auth was the longest part. He called before he knocked on my door and kept them on speaker! 

The whole install was about 20 minutes! 

So now I noticed the SDV channels arent comming in. So im waiting for the TA.


BUT now im getting audio dropouts and last night while watching Dirty Jobs, the video froze for about 15 seconds. So either the audio drops for about 15 seconds or now the video!
Should I get a new card? or 2 S cards?


----------



## LI-SVT

loontoons said:


> Had my cable card installed about 10 days ago. Tech called my cell and asked if he could come about an hour early. He showed up with his cell on speaker with music playing. He installed one Mcard and went thru the setup then said that holding on the phone for the auth was the longest part. He called before he knocked on my door and kept them on speaker!
> 
> The whole install was about 20 minutes!
> 
> So now I noticed the SDV channels arent comming in. So im waiting for the TA.
> 
> BUT now im getting audio dropouts and last night while watching Dirty Jobs, the video froze for about 15 seconds. So either the audio drops for about 15 seconds or now the video!
> Should I get a new card? or 2 S cards?


I have the exact same problem. I have been working with TiVo and Cablevision for a few months on this issue. Bottom line is the m card stops decrypting the channels causing the issue you have. Try this, watch programming on a non-encrypted channel like 702. You will find no audio or video issues. Then try programming on encrypted digitals, SD or HD. You will have issues about once every 1 1/2 to 2 hrs.


----------



## loontoons

Well So far ive gotten this on disney, discovery, Travel, Bravo, and and the one that pissed me off the most. Last night on MSG+ I was watching the Islander-Ranger game and a fight starts and the video freezes!!!!!!! it came back on right after the fight ended. This was the first time I really got pissed.


LI-SVT What are they telling you? are they blaming each other?


----------



## LouB

I am seeing this also.. I have had my setup for 2 weeks. I do a quick channel change and back and it seems to fix it. Not that that will work with recording......


----------



## LI-SVT

loontoons said:


> Well So far ive gotten this on disney, discovery, Travel, Bravo, and and the one that pissed me off the most. Last night on MSG+ I was watching the Islander-Ranger game and a fight starts and the video freezes!!!!!!! it came back on right after the fight ended. This was the first time I really got pissed.
> 
> LI-SVT What are they telling you? are they blaming each other?


No one is pointing fingers, so far all involved have been helpful. The cause of the problem was discovered earlier this week. No resolution has been proposed yet.


----------



## urwathrtz

Had the cable guy come by today because I was missing channels. Looks like the Mcard wasn't activated properly. He corrected the problem in 15 min. I asked about the tuner adapter and he said no, probably not happening.


----------



## LouB

LI-SVT said:


> No one is pointing fingers, so far all involved have been helpful. The cause of the problem was discovered earlier this week. No resolution has been proposed yet.


What is causing it ??


----------



## LI-SVT

The way I understand it the cable card stops decrypting the channel. After about 15 seconds it starts working again.


----------



## LouB

The makes sense... that's why a channel change/back fixes it.

Question is should we all report it to CV or are they now working on a firmware fix


----------



## LI-SVT

I heard from Cablevision yesterday, they are working on it. My guess is NDS needs to fix the software in the M card.


----------



## mangocat1

Had my cableCARD installed by Cablevision today. Installer arrived with a M-card and had everything up and running within 15 minutes. He said that these installs usually take much longer. 

Everything seems to be working as it should. Hopefully a SDV adapter arrives soon... I already miss the NHL Network


----------



## shakes67

I have a Tivo HD with cablevision I/o two cards installed. Everything was working fine and was receiving all channels that come with the silver package on Long island. At the end of Jan.09 we lost the voom channels and when they added channels I lost the few premium channels in hd. I called and the tech reponded,did some test then was told the the HD channels in the high700's were streaming video and cannot work with the cablecards. I asked about the adapter with no response. So now I'm switching to Verizon Fios because there setup works with the tivo hd players.


----------



## dbenrosen

The newly added premium HD channels are Switched Digital Video (SDV) and not accessible with cablecards until the tuning adapter comes out. They are in late beta testing (according to info on Yahoo! newsgroup posted earlier this week from informed source) so hopefully it should be out soon.

The CSRs know nothing about it, as usual. Even if they did, they wouldn't be able to tell you when it would be available.


----------



## Blahman

dbenrosen said:


> The newly added premium HD channels are Switched Digital Video (SDV) and not accessible with cablecards until the tuning adapter comes out. They are in late beta testing (according to info on Yahoo! newsgroup posted earlier this week from informed source) so hopefully it should be out soon.
> 
> The CSRs know nothing about it, as usual. Even if they did, they wouldn't be able to tell you when it would be available.


Yahoo newsgroup info contradicts their reply to an FCC complaint in regards to missing channels and depreciation of services by removing previously accessible linear programming. Compatible Headend deployments are beginning and expected to complete by July 2009. Testing will then be required to ensure compatibility with networks. Channels complained about are no longer a part of anyone's package and are no longer available.

So either Corporate is wrong, or Wilt.

I'd ask Wilt on the newsgroup myself, but my membership has been waiting approval for a while now even though it is an optonline address.


----------



## dbenrosen

Blahman said:


> So either Corporate is wrong, or Wilt.


I would believe Wilt. I have had good experiences dealing with him and other Cablevision employees who have posted on that newsgroup. I think the quote you have is Cablevision corporate responding formally (re: CYA) to a specific complaint filed with the FCC about the now defunct VOOM channels.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dbenrosen said:


> I would believe Wilt. I have had good experiences dealing with him and other Cablevision employees who have posted on that newsgroup. I think the quote you have is Cablevision corporate responding formally (re: CYA) to a specific complaint filed with the FCC about the now defunct VOOM channels.


Wilt is a great guy. IMO, he *is* Cablevision. He has done things for Cablevision subscribers, myself included, that no one else was able to. After he iintervened on my behalf, I was finally able to keep my modem synced for months at a time without any disconnects.

With that said, the 15(?) Voom channels were removed from all Cablevision packages. Premium channels - 15 of them - were added to the lineup,. They are broadcast using SDV, and can not be viewed with CableCARDs. As of this writing, a Cablevision DVR or STB is required to view the channels.


----------



## loontoons

Im not sure where to post this. I am a cablevision LI customer and a pretty new Tivo HD owner, long time Tivo user.

Tonight watching LOST I noticed that I dont get that "holy cow" that is crisp feel with the tivoHD as I get with the cablevision HD box. Am I doing somthing wrong? Is the Tivo not as crisp as the HD box?


If I posted in the wrong thread I am sorry.


Seth


----------



## Babybull

LI-SVT said:


> I heard from Cablevision yesterday, they are working on it. My guess is NDS needs to fix the software in the M card.


Was this fixed for you yet? I am having the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## LI-SVT

Babybull said:


> Was this fixed for you yet? I am having the same problem. Thanks.


Unfortunately, no. Cablevision has contacted me this week to assure me it is being worked on.


----------



## LI-SVT

About a week ago I had my M-Cards changed to S-Cards. I no longer have droped audio or freezing video.


----------



## Blahman

Well, I am in shock. I can't believe I have Tuning Adapters here and working. Finally.


----------



## shaown

How did you get a TA? Just call in?
-Shaown


----------



## urwathrtz

shaown said:


> How did you get a TA? Just call in?
> -Shaown


Go to your local Optimum store and they will give your one (unless you live in Parsipanny, NJ) or call them and they will install one for $34.95. P/U mine yesterday afternoon.

http://optimum.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...GV4dD10dW5pbmcgYWRhcHRlcg**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## shaown

Got one!  Now I just need a second TA for my HD upstairs.


----------



## loontoons

LI-SVT said:


> About a week ago I had my M-Cards changed to S-Cards. I no longer have droped audio or freezing video.


Did you have a TA? I had some freezing/ audio drops prior to the TA, but haning the TA for a bit now the Drops and freezing are much more frequent.


----------



## Royster

I picked up a TA today, but I don't think it's doing anything for me. I'mm supposed to get extra channels, like the Voom channels that went away. But after authorizing it, I get "No channels available" when I do the diagnostics on CC1 and CC2. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## LI-SVT

loontoons said:


> Did you have a TA? I had some freezing/ audio drops prior to the TA, but haning the TA for a bit now the Drops and freezing are much more frequent.


No TA, just a swap to S-Cards.


----------



## urwathrtz

Been getting a lot of micro blocking on channel CBS HD recently. I may P/U an attenuator (Spelling?).


----------



## Lrscpa

urwathrtz said:


> Been getting a lot of micro blocking on channel CBS HD recently. I may P/U an attenuator (Spelling?).


To the contrary, the macroblocking may be caused by a low signal. Check the cablecard diagnostics signal strength s/b between -8dBmV to +8dBmV.


----------



## Bwangster12

I am a bit confused. I just bought a Tivo at my local Sears, on clearance for $49.99.

I was under the impression that I could use 1 M card or 2 S cards. I have yet to call Cablevision to schedule a setup, but what is all that I am reading about people using 2 M cards?


----------



## Lrscpa

Bwangster12 said:


> I am a bit confused. I just bought a Tivo at my local Sears, on clearance for $49.99.
> 
> I was under the impression that I could use 1 M card or 2 S cards. I have yet to call Cablevision to schedule a setup, but what is all that I am reading about people using 2 M cards?


Assuming that you purchased a TiVoHD, TiVoHD XL, or TiVo Series 3, your initial impression is correct. 1M, or 2S cards. Go with the former.


----------



## Bwangster12

I bought the Tivo HD and am getting ready to call and have a tech come out.

Did Cablevision just start using M cards? Were all these problems I've read due to the fact that the cards had just come out? Should I notice problems with the tech installing 1 M card for me?


----------



## RickNY

$49.99 for a TivoHD? Was it a floor model or something? That is insanely cheap. Sounds more like the price of a Series 2 on clearance.


----------



## pdonoghu

Lrscpa said:


> Assuming that you purchased a TiVoHD, TiVoHD XL, or TiVo Series 3, your initial impression is correct. 1M, or 2S cards. Go with the former.


Not exactly. The HD and XL can use either 1 M or 2 S cards. The original Series 3 models require 2 cards. They can be S or M.

I have a Tivo HD using 2 S cards with Cablevision (NJ). They did not have M cards when I installed my HD. M cards are now available. One card will save you a few $ every month.


----------



## Bwangster12

Oh a whim I stopped by Sears and they had "a floor model" on the clearance rack for $49.99. I asked the guy what that exactly meant and if it was returned and he said no, it was a display model that was never used. You can tell its brand new based on the looks. He said I have 30 days to return it, and I called Tivo and they said I get a year warrantly from when I activate it.

I'm new to Tivo, and haven't scheduled a Cablecard hookup yet or activated the Tivo, but I did plug it into a TV and the welcome screen came on. Looks like it works.

It is 100&#37; the Tivo HD unit.


----------



## pdonoghu

Before you have Cablevision come out, you should hookup the HD to a phone line or your network and let it connect several times to download the latest software. Once it has done this, the status will show as "pending restart" on the Phone & network screen, you can manually reboot it, or it will reboot at 2:00 AM. If you subscribe to premium channels like HSO, ask Cablevision to bring out a tuning adapter or pickup one at the local Cablevision center so you can receive the switched digital video (SDV) channels.


----------



## Bwangster12

Before I connected the Tivo to my main TV and call for a CableCard installation I planned to hook up the Tivo to the TV in my bedroom, that does not have a cable box. I figure I'd try the Tivo (activated of course) on basic cable, hooking it up properly for like a week and see how it goes. That'll allow it to download the appropriate updates right? Is this a good idea?

I do not subscribe to premium channels, we just have the family package.... so I don't think I need the tuning adapter.

When I am ready to schedule my appoint for the Cablecards, lets say its on a Saturday... a few days before I should disconnect my Cablevision cable box, connect the coax to the Tivo and HDMI to the TV and leave it like that? I will only have basic cable on this TV until the tech comes right?


----------



## pdonoghu

It is a good idea to connect the Tivo to the cable line and do guided setup. You will receive the analog channels. You will need to connect to either a phone line or network to get the updates and guide data. I assume this is possible in the bedroom?

By default, you will not receive any digital channels without cable cards. You can do a scan after you setup, and the Tivo will search for any in the clear digital channels that Cablevision transmits. You will not get guide data nor will the channels map to the published channel listing, but you can manually tune them.

It would be best to have the Tivo in the place where you will be using it when the cable installer comes to install the cable cards. Once the installer is done, you will need to rerun guided setup to recognize the cards, and map the channels. Make sure the installer hangs around for this so that you can test that you are getting all the digital channels you are supposed to. Again, you will need a phone or network connection to operate the Tivo in its permanent place.

You should have received an set of instructions to give the cable card installer in the box with your Tivo.


----------



## LI-SVT

Bwangster12 said:


> I am a bit confused. I just bought a Tivo at my local Sears, on clearance for $49.99.
> 
> I was under the impression that I could use 1 M card or 2 S cards. I have yet to call Cablevision to schedule a setup, but what is all that I am reading about people using 2 M cards?


Please see my above posts about M-Cards. They don't work well on Cablevisions system.

Two S-Cards work fine.

Two M-Cards would be for an older Series 3 Model. The older model can use M-Cards, but in single stream mode only.


----------



## Bwangster12

The M-cards still don't work well with CableVision?

I bought the Tivo HD from Sears off clearance. I did not come with remote, cables, instructions or nething... just the box. I bought the appropriate cables I didn't have.

If I hook up the Tivo to my main TV, I have to obviously unhook the Cablevision box right? Once I do that I won't have digital channels until the Cablevision tech comes. So... should I do this like the day before the tech comes? If so, in the mean time I was thinking I'd connect the Tivo to a TV in my bedroom that does not have a box (basic cable + access to ethernet cable) and just use it there until the cablecard installation date gets closer.


----------



## LI-SVT

That is a good plan. Having the Tivo activated and connected to a network will allow the software to update to the latest version. It will work with the analoug channels in the mean time. When they install the CCs the Tivo will re-run the setup to add the digital channels.


----------



## Bwangster12

I have two cable boxes, one in my living room and one in a den I have. The bedroom TV is where I will "test" the Tivo for about a week with just basic cable.

The idea is that I will schedule the CableCard hookup for my living room TV, have him come, return the cable box and keep the cable box in my den. Do I have to bring the cable box back to CableVision or will he take it when he comes to hookup my Cablecard?


----------



## LI-SVT

I don't know. When my CCs were installed Cablevision was new to my house. I didn't have cable boxes to swap out.


----------



## pdonoghu

They may take the cable box back for you. Just make sure to get a receipt in case it still shows on your bill. If it were me, I'd drop it off a a Cablevision office and watch them update the account, and get a receipt


----------



## dbenrosen

LI-SVT said:


> Please see my above posts about M-Cards. They don't work well on Cablevisions system.


The M-Card I had in my TiVo HD worked fine. I used it for over a year. I recently switched to FIOS because of problems with SDV, but that wasn't caused by the M-Card.


----------



## LI-SVT

dbenrosen said:


> The M-Card I had in my TiVo HD worked fine. I used it for over a year. I recently switched to FIOS because of problems with SDV, but that wasn't caused by the M-Card.


Cablevisions issues with M-Cards are confirmed by their engineering as well as TiVos engineering. According to TiVo the M-Cards lose the ability to tune sometimes. This causes audio and/or video loss. The issues are only with encrypted channels. Clear QAM and analoug channels are unaffected by this anomily.

I am on Long Island, perhaps there are differences in the systems and M-Cards work in your neck of the woods.


----------



## LouB

Well I am getting dropouts on TNT (Rescue Me) and USA (Royal Pains) both HD with M cards on CV LI.. Audio and Video freezes it very fustrating. I think I wll have them switch them toS cards and see if that helps


----------



## mad6c

I have been getting alot of studdering and breakups as well. I notice it mostly on 715(YESHD) and 705(FOXHD)

I am using a Series3 TiVo with 2 S-Cards on the Hauppauge system


----------



## Bwangster12

Just to recap my experience.

I had a Cablevision tech come Friday morning to install an M-Card in my Tivo HD. He said he had done thousands of these, but had trouble initially finding the door to show the cablecard slots. I opened it for him and he popped the M-Card in. First thing he said to me was that "did they tell you that you will lose a bunch of HD channels with this?" I said no, cause I was confused. He said that because this was a one-way card that channels like Nat Geo, and things like that wouldn't work. I was confused and just sorta let him keep going. 

He took down all the info, called Cablevision and that was it. We kept getting a screen that said "This screen is for your cable provider" that kept popping up and he said that it would go away once I did guided setup. It didn't. It also said the "Waiting for CP Auth" but me not knowing what that meant, I let him leave. Later in the day I called and explained what was going on and they were able to fix it. So since Thursday afternoon everything has been fantastic.

I think the guy didn't know what he was talking about. I am getting all the HD channels I had. I do not subscribe to a premium plan... we just have the family package. Was he thinking of me needing a Tuning Adapter for all those other channels?


----------



## bcronin

Bwangster12 said:


> Just to recap my experience.
> Was he thinking of me needing a Tuning Adapter for all those other channels?


Very likely.


----------



## pbug56

Some months back I had a problem with one of my TIVO HD's. At the time it had 2 S cards. The TIVO would not output to HDMI if the cablecards were inserted. Component video worked normally. Changing to an M card did not solve the problem. Other CP items (and HD DVD player and a BluRay player) work normally via HDMI. The copy protection screens on the TIVO do show an error. Top techs from Cablevision could never figure out what was wrong.

So I still use component video. My other TIVO HD works normally.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Royster

Sounds like you should call TiVo tech support on that one.


----------



## joe1515

Is anyone else having any issues receiving the new HD channels? I am unable to receive the channells from approx 771 through 780 and none of the channels in the 800's. I have the best package from cablevision and I did go into the Tivo and check to receive all of these channels.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## bcronin

They're switched digital video channels. You need a tuning adapter. Contact CableVision and they'll give you one for each HD TiVo box you have (no extra charge, near as I can tell). Hook the coax from the wall to the adapter, and the coax from the adapter to the TiVo. Plug in the USB cable from the adapter to the TiVo. Reboot your TiVo. Should "just work". For when it doesn't, check out the numerous threads here talking about all the things that can go wrong ;-)


----------



## witchmd72

Got my M card yesterday morning, On first attempt, tech came out and the first words out of his mouth were "these things suck" plants the seeds of confidence there!! got everything hooked up, called his dispatch, and low and behold a black screen!! he stated that it was a server issue @ Cablevision, and that it would resolve itself in a few hours, After a few hrs, still nothing. Called Customer service, and a tech was at my door within 15 min!!!! yah, no joke!! had the problem solved in 20 min. receiving all the digital channels. I don't know why I didn't buy one of these sooner!!!

TiVo HD expanded to 150hrs HD
Samsung 1080P 56" DLP
Bose Lifestyle 28
X-Box 360
PS3


----------



## joe1515

bcronin said:


> They're switched digital video channels. You need a tuning adapter. Contact CableVision and they'll give you one for each HD TiVo box you have (no extra charge, near as I can tell). Hook the coax from the wall to the adapter, and the coax from the adapter to the TiVo. Plug in the USB cable from the adapter to the TiVo. Reboot your TiVo. Should "just work". For when it doesn't, check out the numerous threads here talking about all the things that can go wrong ;-)


They said that certain areas do not need SDV because they have enough bandwith and therefore I would not the tuning adapter. Is this true?

Joe


----------



## dbtom

You do not need a tuning adapter in the Bronx except for some international channels. I assume this is because we are an all digital system. The downside is that you need a cable box or cable card to watch anything.


----------



## joe1515

dbtom said:


> You do not need a tuning adapter in the Bronx except for some international channels. I assume this is because we are an all digital system. The downside is that you need a cable box or cable card to watch anything.


Ok thanks. I live in Bayport does anyone know if I need an adapter?


----------



## witchmd72

joe1515 said:


> Ok thanks. I live in Bayport does anyone know if I need an adapter?


Cablevision told me yesterday that you only need an adapter if you have any of the Premium Channels (HBO, Starz, ect)


----------



## joe1515

witchmd72 said:


> Cablevision told me yesterday that you only need an adapter if you have any of the Premium Channels (HBO, Starz, ect)


I have all of the premium channels and Cablevision told me I might not need one. It is amazing how clueless cablevision is. You would think cablevision would now what areas need to do SDV.

I also called Tivo customer service and the tech told me that cablevision was not even doing SDV yet. I can not wait until Directv comes out with tivo boxes again.


----------



## Royster

Can you get all of the HBO HD alternate channels? I think they are 776,777,...


----------



## joe1515

No I can not get any of them. I spoke with Cablevision and they re shot my cards I will check when I get home to see if that worked.

Joe


----------



## mrdazzo7

I needed a tuning adapter for the Premium Channel Alternate HD's... Once I hooked it up all channels came in. Granted I had wretched pixelation/stuttering issues so I disconnected it after two days, but whatev. 740, 750, 760, and 770 should all be viewable without an adapter though. However if you're having a problem SPECIFICALLY with HBO being blocked even though you subscribe, that could be related to an issue a lot of others are having.

See this this thread for more info... hope it helps. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7395766#post7395766


----------



## Royster

joe1515 said:


> No I can not get any of them. I spoke with Cablevision and they re shot my cards I will check when I get home to see if that worked.


I suspect you'll need a TA. I don't know why anyone would hesitate. They are free and you can pick them up at the Cablevision store. I've never seen the stuttering problems that people complain about.


----------



## joe1515

mrdazzo7 said:


> I needed a tuning adapter for the Premium Channel Alternate HD's... Once I hooked it up all channels came in. Granted I had wretched pixelation/stuttering issues so I disconnected it after two days, but whatev. 740, 750, 760, and 770 should all be viewable without an adapter though. However if you're having a problem SPECIFICALLY with HBO being blocked even though you subscribe, that could be related to an issue a lot of others are having.
> 
> See this this thread for more info... hope it helps.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7395766#post7395766


I do receive all of those channels. I am not receiving the new HD movie channels cablevision added a few months back. Re shooting my cards did not work and I am going to pick up the tuning adapter. Has there been a lot problems with the adapters?


----------



## witchmd72

joe1515 said:


> I have all of the premium channels and Cablevision told me I might not need one. It is amazing how clueless cablevision is. You would think cablevision would now what areas need to do SDV.
> 
> I also called Tivo customer service and the tech told me that cablevision was not even doing SDV yet. I can not wait until Directv comes out with tivo boxes again.


That's crap, Just go to your local Cablevision store, and they'll give you the tuning adapter for free!! Don't worry, I'm not a fan of Cablevision either!!


----------



## Spacer

LI-SVT said:


> " Bottom line is the m card stops decrypting the channels causing the issue you have. Try this, watch programming on a non-encrypted channel like 702. You will find no audio or video issues. Then try programming on encrypted digitals, SD or HD. You will have issues about once every 1 1/2 to 2 hrs."
> 
> No one is pointing fingers, so far all involved have been helpful. The cause of the problem was discovered earlier this week. No resolution has been proposed yet.


Does anyone have an update on this? Looks like this was due for resolution in February, but as a new TiVo owner, I'm still getting the 15 sec. A/V freeze on Cablevision encrypted channels.


----------



## LI-SVT

Spacer said:


> Does anyone have an update on this? Looks like this was due for resolution in February, but as a new TiVo owner, I'm still getting the 15 sec. A/V freeze on Cablevision encrypted channels.


According to my contacts there is no change in respect to this issue. I am still using S-Cards and not experiencing the freeze.


----------



## LouB

And I moved to S cards based upon LI-SVT's experience and I am no longer gettign drop outs. I am having problems where the cards in the bedrooms don't tune anything over broadcast.. it seems to resolve it self after a while but I need to look into that as the new season is starting and I need the extra tuners online.

Livingroom has been solid as a rock.


----------



## daveak

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=182232&site=cdn&f_src=lightreading_gnews


----------



## bclerman

Looking for some advice from Cablevision customers in NJ/NY. How are cablecards currently working out? I'm considering purchasing a Tivo HD but wanted to get some input on how its working out for people first. Does cablevision require a technician to install the cards. What kind of cost have you experienced and most importantly does it work? Appreciate any input.


----------



## Royster

They do send a technician to install them. I can't say that I've had anything other than occasional problems with the cable cards in my Series 3. I don;t remember that the truck roll had an install charge. Other than the monthly fee, I've no other expenses associated with them.


----------



## Lrscpa

My CV Cablecards have been rock solid for almost two years. It's the Tuning Adapters that are a frequent source of frustration.


----------



## bclerman

Thanks, appreciate the input. What are the tuning adapters for?


----------



## LouB

Well I can't believe I am going to say this but I am very happy with cablevision at the present time.. I have their triple play with Optonline Boost and 2 Single stream cable cards with TivoHDs.

I don't have a tuning adapter because I don't subscribe to premium channels.

There was a chage for initial installation but they wavied it since I was coming from D-TV.

FIOS is now cutting upi my street but they missed their chance.. I see where we are in 2 yrs.


----------



## Royster

bclerman said:


> Thanks, appreciate the input. What are the tuning adapters for?


Tuning adapters let you get stations that are on switched video instead of having dedicated bandwith to each home. I have a tuning adapter, but I don;t have any issues with mine. It generally works as advertised with only an infrequent reboot.


----------



## driverseven

I was pretty satisfied until recently.

I have 2 Tivo HD's in the house and there was never a problem with the cable cards for over a year. They were installed by a technician without any problems.

However, as Cablevision added more HD channels in the premium package, I did not receive some of them (I guess there are about 16 HD movie channels on the silver package and I get about 12). 

I picked up a tuning adapter and it made no difference. I scheduled service and after 2 hours checking out my system, he says the problem is the distance and number of splits that these 2 TVs are from the main entry point. (I was able to see with the Tivo troubleshooting menu that these channels have a lower signal, and he saw the same thing.)

He added a booster and it wasn't enough. He offered to re-write the system so that the TV I use the most would get a more direct line and so it would have a stronger signal. But that would require cables running along the baseboard in a nicely furnished room, and I declined.

I suppose I may figure out a way to re-wire so I can get a stronger signal without having wires along the floor. But for now, I get everything except 3 HBO's and 2 of the Starz channels in HD.

I have 5 TVs (2 with Tivo HD) and the Internet in a big house so I recognize this is not the typical installation.


----------



## lopinc1

So I have a S3 with 2 Single Channel cards that had been working well for over a year now. However a couple weeks ago, 723 (MSNBC HD) started showing 1 second of video, freezing, then showing black. All other channels and functions worked fine. I thought it might fix itself, then it happened to 723, 730, and now 61 as well. Ok, time to call CV

- The first tech they sent out didn't work with cablecards, fun. Checked all the wiring (all good) then setup a new appointment for today.

- The tech who knows CC's came today, replaced both of them. Those 4 channels started comming in ok, however about 5 min later they all exhibited the same problem again, on both cards. The only difference was that in those 5 min where the channels worked, the Copy Protection wasn't turned on yet from the head end "CP: NOT READY". However, once that was turned on, the 4 channels went away. Ok, now I we have something to work from.

- Also, and this was a problem long before, 703 can't be tuned in (says Channel Not Available) and it appears to be that 703 just isn't in the channel map.

So instead of actually trying to fix the problems, the guy gets up, packs up his gear, informs me that I have to call Tivo because it's clearly not a CV problem and walks out my door as I'm still talking to him and trying to troubleshoot. 

I said we're not done here as the problems still persist, his response "I'm done", and slams the door behind him. The funny part is that he didn't give me anything to sign so if CV thinks I'm paying for the visit their dreaming.

Now I have to call Tivo to hear the expected "it's not the Tivo" answer then call back CV and go thru this again.

Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## driverseven

Did you look at signal strength? If you go into the Tivo menu and look for the troubleshooting section, you can turn on a "signal strength" meter and compare the problem channels with others. That gives you a sense of whether the problem is with the signal coming into the system.


----------



## lopinc1

The same: ~95 Called Tivo, everything checks out but they reccomend a low-pass filter as everytime they've seen that issue it's been a signal problem.

Also, now it seems to be coming in and out, where it will show the video for 30 seconds then go back to black.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Actually i've had the exact same problem for months, I just keep forgetting to do anything about it. I'm currently unable to watch 703, 723, 730, 732, 758, and 61 (same as you). I tried to reset the cards through the phone, and I was troubleshooting with a CV person who wanted to send a tech out to replace them, I just never got around to it. It's very frustrating though because I like ch.61 for traffic and I love TruTV. 

We''re all having the same problem with the same providers (Tivo and CV) so how do we conclude who's at fault? BTW the two techs I've had in the past were both cool--I don't know how I'd react to a **** like the one you got.


----------



## lopinc1

Yup 758 is down as well, don't watch it so I didn't see it. Well it clearly means it's not our boxes, cable cards, or wiring. The only thing in common is the signal. What to the diagnostics say about the SNR and Signal values?

Also, which system are you on? I'm on CV of Hauppauge


----------



## LouB

I have the same problem.. It all began after I called them to ping one of cards on the upstairs tivo. Tech was out for 6 hours, got 1 tivo up and running with new S cards.. still getting some freezing (HGTV was one, funny how the current programming is fine).

Upstairs Mcard totally messed up.. No CP Auth.

I think they have the wrong CC info as the tech was reading the card #s not the CC numbers the Tivo reported.

I have to block out a couple of hours to call them...

Lou


----------



## lopinc1

Yup sounds like your M-card problem is the wrong card/host numbers.

Can you check to see if all the other channels mention freeze as well? What CV system are you located on? Please call and report it as well so they know, I suspect they recently juiced up the signal and now it's screwing everything up


----------



## LouB

CV of Hauppauge... I'll check the working tivo tonight. I know MSNGC and the channel right (toon I think) were freezing. As was HGTV.. not that that is an issue right now.


----------



## lopinc1

LouB said:


> CV of Hauppauge... I'll check the working tivo tonight. I know MSNGC and the channel right (toon I think) were freezing. As was HGTV.. not that that is an issue right now.


Thanks Lou. Yes please check 723, 730, 732, 758 and 61. Also can you tune in 703 on the working tivo with the S cards? Also, if those channels fail to come in, do you have a regular CV box in the house you could try them on (I don't have one)?

I ask because another tech just left (#3) and said that the signal in my house was fine, not too strong , not too noisy, etc. Even tried a 6db attenuator, nothing (he didn't have a low-pass filter). However, he went outside and he picked up signal leakage from the outside street tap. Someone from outside plant is supposed to now come by in the next day or so to see where that leak is coming from. Hopefully that's it, because if it's not, I'm going to have to buy a low pass filter and cross my fingers.


----------



## LouB

Will do.. I know 703 (ION) is not working on the S cards in my LR but is working on the M card upstairs which is a split from the LR line.

No CV boxes in the house... Will check those channels later for you.


----------



## mrdazzo7

lopinc1 said:


> Thanks Lou. Yes please check 723, 730, 732, 758 and 61. Also can you tune in 703 on the working tivo with the S cards? Also, if those channels fail to come in, do you have a regular CV box in the house you could try them on (I don't have one)?
> 
> I ask because another tech just left (#3) and said that the signal in my house was fine, not too strong , not too noisy, etc. Even tried a 6db attenuator, nothing (he didn't have a low-pass filter). However, he went outside and he picked up signal leakage from the outside street tap. Someone from outside plant is supposed to now come by in the next day or so to see where that leak is coming from. Hopefully that's it, because if it's not, I'm going to have to buy a low pass filter and cross my fingers.


I know absolutely nothing about cable, but why would a "stronger signal" impede only those specific channels on ALL of our boxes? I've had this problem since June/July so I don't think it's something new they did. I do know it's annoying though!


----------



## lopinc1

mrdazzo7 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about cable, but why would a "stronger signal" impede only those specific channels on ALL of our boxes? I've had this problem since June/July so I don't think it's something new they did. I do know it's annoying though!


Because if a signal is boosted too much it can get noisy and those particular channels may be on frequencies that the TiVo tunner is sensitive to noise on. The same way if you turn up the volume on music too high it sounds distorted.

More importantly, how do we get CV to fix this considering this is clearly not an isolated incident. Was CV able to help you with this problem when you let them know? What did they do or reccomend? Do you have any regular boxes in the house with problems on the same channels? Are you in CV of Hauppauge?

Also, I'm getting the idea that 703 will only tune on Tivos that have M cards and not S cards, can anyone back that up?


----------



## pdonoghu

LouB said:


> Will do.. I know 703 (ION) is not working on the S cards in my LR but is working on the M card upstairs which is a split from the LR line.
> 
> No CV boxes in the house... Will check those channels later for you.


I am a able to receive 703 which is ION out of the Oakland, NJ head end on an HD with 2 S cards. I also have a tuning adapter, if that makes any difference. I also get all of the other channels listed, not sure if they match up the same here in NJ. 730 was HGTV but is now showing the BS message from Cablevision about Scripps pulling the plug.


----------



## lopinc1

I wonder if a tunning adapter will help. Anyone who can't tune 723, 730, 732, 61, etc have a tunning adapter?


----------



## LI-SVT

I too am having issues with ch 61 freezing. No others that I have checked are doing this. I have two Tivo HDs both with two S cards and no tuning adapters.


----------



## lopinc1

LI-SVT said:


> I too am having issues with ch 61 freezing. No others that I have checked are doing this. I have two Tivo HDs both with two S cards and no tuning adapters.


Amazing. What head end are you on? What is the signal strength and the SNR reported (for both the tuner and card) in the diagnostics?


----------



## LouB

Sorry I got tied up the past two days... Wish I could even trouble shoot this but things seem to keep changing !!

723 is fine... used to hang. Let it run for 5 min and NP
730 Hangs it ws scrolling the CV HGTV msg fine 2 nights ago
732 is fine like 732 it was hanging now it's not
758 works fine
61 hangs
and now 703 is tuning in where a few days ago it was not.

I'm so confused !


----------



## lopinc1

LouB said:


> Sorry I got tied up the past two days... Wish I could even trouble shoot this but things seem to keep changing !!
> 
> 723 is fine... used to hang. Let it run for 5 min and NP
> 730 Hangs it ws scrolling the CV HGTV msg fine 2 nights ago
> 732 is fine like 732 it was hanging now it's not
> 758 works fine
> 61 hangs
> and now 703 is tuning in where a few days ago it was not.
> 
> I'm so confused !


You and me both. I'm going to take my Tivo and hook it up at a friends house who lives locally. He has a HD without any tuning problems, so that will prove whether it's the signal or the Tivo box.


----------



## LI-SVT

lopinc1 said:


> Amazing. What head end are you on? What is the signal strength and the SNR reported (for both the tuner and card) in the diagnostics?


I live in Centereach, town of Brookhaven. No issue with signal strength or SNR. Signal is always above 95 and SNR at around 36.


----------



## lopinc1

So I ran an experiement where I took my Tivo and brought it to a friends house who lives about 10 min away (same head end). I plugged it in and turned it on and low and behold 3 of the 5 frozen channels started working again (723, 732, 753, 51 and 730 still have problems) AND 703 tuned in for the first time ever. 

Ok, So that means a) it's not the Tivo and B) there is something wrong with the signal at my house or the cable cards aren't being programed right there. So I brought it back home, fully expecting it not to work again when I plugged it back in here, however it did! Not only did those 3 channels now work, but I could still tune 703. 

Clearly since nothing else changed, there is a problem where the cable cards aren't being properly programmed in certain sub sections of the service area. Can anyone else try the same experiment?


----------



## Lrscpa

lopinc1 said:


> So I ran an experiement where I took my Tivo and brought it to a friends house who lives about 10 min away (same head end). I plugged it in and turned it on and low and behold 3 of the 5 frozen channels started working again (723, 732, 753, 51 and 730 still have problems) AND 703 tuned in for the first time ever.
> 
> Ok, So that means a) it's not the Tivo and B) there is something wrong with the signal at my house or the cable cards aren't being programed right there. So I brought it back home, fully expecting it not to work again when I plugged it back in here, however it did! Not only did those 3 channels now work, but I could still tune 703.
> 
> Clearly since nothing else changed, there is a problem where the cable cards aren't being properly programmed in certain sub sections of the service area. Can anyone else try the same experiment?


Call Cablevision and ask for the 'HD' department. Also post in the DSL Reports Optimum Online Direct forum (http://www.dslreports.com/forum/ooldirect). Explain that you moved the Tivo/cablecards to another location with some success. They should be able to help.


----------



## mrdazzo7

lopinc1 said:


> So I ran an experiement where I took my Tivo and brought it to a friends house who lives about 10 min away (same head end). I plugged it in and turned it on and low and behold 3 of the 5 frozen channels started working again (723, 732, 753, 51 and 730 still have problems) AND 703 tuned in for the first time ever.
> 
> Ok, So that means a) it's not the Tivo and B) there is something wrong with the signal at my house or the cable cards aren't being programed right there. So I brought it back home, fully expecting it not to work again when I plugged it back in here, however it did! Not only did those 3 channels now work, but I could still tune 703.
> 
> Clearly since nothing else changed, there is a problem where the cable cards aren't being properly programmed in certain sub sections of the service area. Can anyone else try the same experiment?


Not to upset your experiment but I've been able to watch 723, 732, and 758 for the past two days, when they haven't worked in months. Ch. 61 is still not working though.

Maybe they fixed something? I did recently re-connect my SDV adapter, so maybe that has something to do with it (although the channels didn't work immediately).


----------



## lopinc1

mrdazzo7 said:


> Not to upset your experiment but I've been able to watch 723, 732, and 758 for the past two days, when they haven't worked in months. Ch. 61 is still not working though.
> 
> Maybe they fixed something? I did recently re-connect my SDV adapter, so maybe that has something to do with it (although the channels didn't work immediately).


What about 730? 730 & 61 still don't work for me. Also I'm not using a SDV adapter.


----------



## pdonoghu

lopinc1 said:


> What about 730? 730 & 61 still don't work for me. Also I'm not using a SDV adapter.


730 was HGTV-HD here in northern NJ, its been removed due to Cablevision and Scripts battle over the Food Network and HGTV, along with 29, 30, and 729.


----------



## lopinc1

pdonoghu said:


> 730 was HGTV-HD here in northern NJ, its been removed due to Cablevision and Scripts battle over the Food Network and HGTV, along with 29, 30, and 729.


They haven't been removed. If you go into the Channel Lineup settings in the Tivo you can turn those channels back on and see the repeating video/audio loop of CV propaganda.


----------



## mrdazzo7

lopinc1 said:


> They haven't been removed. If you go into the Channel Lineup settings in the Tivo you can turn those channels back on and see the repeating video/audio loop of CV propaganda.


This. I still get Food Network showing the CV message (I laugh every time I head that Scripps is "holding viewers hostage"--its a tv channel not a terrorist cell). When I tune to 730 I just get a grey screen.

It's werid that 723 and 758 *seem* to be working fine for me. I made it through about 20 minutes on each channel, whereas before I'd get maybe 15-30 seconds before it froze. I will schedule some full recordings later to see if it holds. Still no channel 61... watching traffic online is getting annoying (although I'm glad it's there as a back up)


----------



## TVisitor

Just out of curiosity - I see all manner of reboots mentioned with the SDV adapters and cablevision (seen 'em myself) but one of my family told me that they could not tune channels one day. I took a look and cycled power to the tuning adapter - got channels right away (the non SDV ones), but the TA sat there blinking for a *long* time. I left and went to work, got home that night and it was solid.

It's a bit scary that the TA locked up (apparently) and nothing tuned. Not happy about that. 

From what I understand, the TA tells cablevision upstream to tune a particular channel on a particular frequency. If I were to take a splitter and split the cable one to the TA in, one to the Tivo CABLE IN, would that work? That way if the TA ever locks up in the same fashion, at least the non switched channels would still work. I suppose I could try it...

(Of course - leaving the USB connected... I probably didn't need to mention that, but I didn't want someone to think I'd remove it. I realize it's needed.)


----------



## lopinc1

mrdazzo7 said:


> It's werid that 723 and 758 *seem* to be working fine for me. I made it through about 20 minutes on each channel, whereas before I'd get maybe 15-30 seconds before it froze. I will schedule some full recordings later to see if it holds. Still no channel 61... watching traffic online is getting annoying (although I'm glad it's there as a back up)


Are 723, 732, and 758 still working for you? Because they were for me, up until tonight, now none of them are working anymore.

Also, I found out that if I power cycle my tivo, then all 5 of those channels will work as long as I stay tuned to them after the reboot. Once I start changing channels, it looses it's ability to tune to those 5 channels. So does that mean it's my tivo? Can any of you replicate the same behavior?


----------



## MookieNJ

My TiVo HD was pretty solid for the last year or so, until the power blinked yesterday morning. After restarting, my TiVo has a blank screen on just about all of the iO channels. In the past, restarting the TiVo usually has some success, but I'm on to my 4th or 5th restart without any success. Fortunately most of the shows I watch are on the basic cable and HD channels that are coming in fine ... but still quite frustrating. Damn you cable cards!


----------



## ZFAM14

I have one question: Can the TIVO HD be used without the cable cards; like the regular setup with the cable going directly to the TIVO? There seems to be a lot of cable card problems. I will be getting the HD TIVO soon. I have Cablevision as a carrier.


----------



## pdonoghu

ZFAM14 said:


> I have one question: Can the TIVO HD be used without the cable cards; like the regular setup with the cable going directly to the TIVO? There seems to be a lot of cable card problems. I will be getting the HD TIVO soon. I have Cablevision as a carrier.


A Tivo HD can be used without cable cards. You will get guide data for the analog channels. You can do a manual scan to receive any in the clear digital (QAM) channels that Cablevison transmits. You will not receive any premium channels like HBO without cable cards.

Without cable cards, you will not get guide data for any of the digital channels, nor will they show up on the published channel numbers. No season passes, etc. For example, WNBC HD's published channel is 704. Without cable cards, you will find it on 4-1. Kind of defeats the purpose of having a Tivo HD if you can't get guide data and utilize season passes and wish lists.

Keep in mind that people generally only come here to post if they have a problem, and that cable card issues have decreased significantly as the cable companies have learned how to properly authorize them. I've had cable cards from Cablevision for several years without any problems.


----------



## ZFAM14

Thank you. I will go with the cable cards. If you can also help me in my confusion as to which to use: 2 S's or 2 M's or 1 M.


----------



## pdonoghu

ZFAM14 said:


> Thank you. I will go with the cable cards. If you can also help me in my confusion as to which to use: 2 S's or 2 M's or 1 M.


The original Series 3 requires 2 cable cards, either S or M.

The Tivo HD and HD XL will work with 1 M card (cheaper) or 2 S cards.


----------



## ZFAM14

Thanks again. 1 M card for me.


----------



## mrdazzo7

lopinc1 said:


> Are 723, 732, and 758 still working for you? Because they were for me, up until tonight, now none of them are working anymore.
> 
> Also, I found out that if I power cycle my tivo, then all 5 of those channels will work as long as I stay tuned to them after the reboot. Once I start changing channels, it looses it's ability to tune to those 5 channels. So does that mean it's my tivo? Can any of you replicate the same behavior?


Just an update, these channels are still working for me. The only ones that don't work now seem to be 730 and 61, Traffic and Weather, which is still extremely annoying. I'm even more confused now that some of the ones that were originally out are back, but two aren't.

Has anyone with this problem been successful in getting channel 61 to work?


----------



## lopinc1

mrdazzo7 said:


> Just an update, these channels are still working for me. The only ones that don't work now seem to be 730 and 61, Traffic and Weather, which is still extremely annoying. I'm even more confused now that some of the ones that were originally out are back, but two aren't.
> 
> Has anyone with this problem been successful in getting channel 61 to work?


Same here, just 730 and 61 are out. But I have found out something new. If I reboot the Tivo, those channels work again, and if they are the first you tune to after the restart, they'll work fine. However once you tune away from them a few times, they'll stop working. A reboot again fixes it temporarily. Is this a Tivo issue then?


----------



## LouB

730 is out on main tivo but works on upstairs (which is a split from the main tivo site) so I give up.. If it something the wife wants to record I do it upstairs and transfer it.

Never look at 61...


----------



## lopinc1

LouB said:


> 730 is out on main tivo but works on upstairs (which is a split from the main tivo site) so I give up.. If it something the wife wants to record I do it upstairs and transfer it.
> 
> Never look at 61...


- Are the 2 tivos the same type?
- are they using the same type of cards?
- what happens if you restart the main tivo, does 730 work then?


----------



## LouB

Yup - Tivo HD, 2-S cards in each.

New wrinkle.. looked at 730 last night on upstair and it was hung... 
Main Tivo automagically rebooted Sunday afternoon and 730 still hung.

Seems to be very intermittent. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

Sigh.... I liked when everything just worked...


----------



## MaryT

I lost all my non broadcast basic channels between Sat night & Sunday morning.

I called technical support and was told they sent a firmware update and sometimes the package level information is lost.


----------



## jaj2276

I have Cablevision in Morris County, NJ. I rebooted my two Tivo HDs today and both of them updated the Cablecard firmware to 3.92.10 (dated Nov 9 2009). They were on a May 2008 revision.

Does anyone know if these upgrades fix/resolve any issues? I had Cablevision out in Long Island and had no issues (those were two S cards). Here I have one M card and in 80% of my recordings, there will be 6-8 seconds of audio dropout.


----------



## Lrscpa

jaj2276 said:


> I have Cablevision in Morris County, NJ. I rebooted my two Tivo HDs today and both of them updated the Cablecard firmware to 3.92.10 (dated Nov 9 2009). They were on a May 2008 revision...


Curious - where do you see this data?


----------



## jaj2276

Well I *think* it's different depending on which Cablecards you have. I say that because the Tivo screens (if I remember correctly) were different when I had the S cards.

Anyways, I find this info at:

Tivo->Messages & Settings->Settings->Remote, CableCARD, & Devices->CableCARD Decoder->Congiure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream)->CableCARD Menu->Conditional Access

From this screen, it shows:

NDS M-Card for Cablevision
NDS s/w version:
3.92.10 Nov 09 2009 20:21:01


----------



## Lrscpa

jaj2276 said:


> NDS M-Card for Cablevision
> NDS s/w version:
> 3.92.10 Nov 09 2009 20:21:01


I have a Cisco Cablecard, which is why I don't see anything like those version numbers.


----------



## LI-SVT

jaj2276 said:


> I have Cablevision in Morris County, NJ. I rebooted my two Tivo HDs today and both of them updated the Cablecard firmware to 3.92.10 (dated Nov 9 2009). They were on a May 2008 revision.
> 
> Does anyone know if these upgrades fix/resolve any issues? I had Cablevision out in Long Island and had no issues (those were two S cards). Here I have one M card and in 80% of my recordings, there will be 6-8 seconds of audio dropout.


The new software is Cablevisions attempt at fixing the conditional lock problem for the NDS M-Cards. The conditional lock problem causes audio and video dropouts for many customers.

How is it working for you?


----------



## jaj2276

That's good to know that this update is supposed to fix the issue I was having!

We've only had the update for two days so I can't say for sure it's been fixed. I haven't encountered it at all tonight so that's a good sign. I've got the GF on the lookout for these things (she was annoyed by it more than I was) so will respond back in a few days.


----------



## jaj2276

I'm happy to confirm that audio dropouts were fixed with the recent cablecard firmware upgrade for NDS Mcards (from version 3.92.08 to 3.92.10).


----------



## bcronin

If I buy a new TiVo, can I simply move the CableCard from my old one to the new one and have it work, of do I have to call CV to come out and do it?


----------



## pdonoghu

bcronin said:


> If I buy a new TiVo, can I simply move the CableCard from my old one to the new one and have it work, of do I have to call CV to come out and do it?


The cable card needs to be paired with the host ID of the Tivo. New Tivo, new host ID. You can try calling Cablevision customer support, tell them you have a cable card issue (without giving them the details) and ask for the hi def department. The hi def department are who deal with cable card and tuning adapter issues. If you ask nicely, you may get them to repair the cable card to the new Tivo without a truck roll.


----------



## jimpmc

Question on truck rolls for cablecards...I have a TiVoHD with 2 S-Cards from Cablevision (Nassau County) that has been working for several years. I want to get a new Premiere and give the HD to my folks who also are Cablevision subscribers, but in Suffolk County.

So, what are my options with the Cablecards? Do I really need 2 truck rolls or can I avoid one by moving the HD as is and having them transfer the cablecards to another account?


----------



## pdonoghu

jimpmc said:


> Question on truck rolls for cablecards...I have a TiVoHD with 2 S-Cards from Cablevision (Nassau County) that has been working for several years. I want to get a new Premiere and give the HD to my folks who also are Cablevision subscribers, but in Suffolk County.
> 
> So, what are my options with the Cablecards? Do I really need 2 truck rolls or can I avoid one by moving the HD as is and having them transfer the cablecards to another account?


Only Cablevision customer support can answer that one. At a minimum, the existing Tivos 2 S cards wouild have to be put on your folks account. If you are off the same head end, it should be fairly straight forward. You will need a truck roll for your new HD, even though you probably know more than the Cablevision installer does about cable cards.

I would move the Tivo HD to your parents house, and connect it up. See if all the channels you (not your folks) subscribe to come in. If they do, try calling customer support, ask for the hi def department to get a CSR familiar with cable cards. Plead your case nicely to move the cards to the folks account. If they won't do it, and require a truck roll, at least you can get one M card, and your folks can save a few bucks per month.


----------



## sb1975

Hey guys, I'm having trouble with 2 of my TiVo HD's both have two single streams (I think) and for the past few weeks ch. 759 has no audio and ch. 765 will play for a second then the audio and video will freeze.

Seeing how its happening to both my TiVo's I think its a Cablevision problem. Is there anything I can do or just call Cablevision CS?


----------



## RickNY

sb1975 said:


> ch. 765 will play for a second then the audio and video will freeze


I had this issue several months back with one of the Encore channels.. The only solution that worked was the tech swapping out the singlestream cards for a multistream.


----------



## headless chicken

Just got a Series3 Tivo so I'm a little late to the game. My provider is Cablevision of Woodbury (Long Island) and these techs seem to know nothing about the S3. They insist I only need one M-card although I know otherwise.

Anyway, after the installation of two multistream NDS cards, I've been experiencing intermittent error messages saying This message is on behalf of your cable provider (or something to that effect): (04) This service is blocked. 

Anyone else have this issue and if so, how did you solve it?
Are single stream cards better for the Series3 or should I just try and get SA or Motorola cablecards from Cablevision if available?


----------



## RickNY

Two multistream cards should work fine in the S3.

The message you are receiving is shown when you tune a channel that you don't subscribe to. If you are supposed to receive it, call customer service.

If you are not supposed to receive it, uncheck it from your channel list -- it gets annoying to get out of when you inadvertently tune to one of those channels.


----------



## headless chicken

RickNY said:


> The message you are receiving is shown when you tune a channel that you don't subscribe to. If you are supposed to receive it, call customer service.


It happened when I tuned into NBCHD the other day...called Tivo, who did a 3-way call with Cablevision. They sent a software/firmware upgrade but that hasn't taken care of the issue. Apparently the first four digits of the CA status on the Conditional Access (Cablecard) menu should read 0001 if everything is functioning as it should, but mine was 0000.


----------



## pdonoghu

headless chicken said:


> It happened when I tuned into NBCHD the other day...called Tivo, who did a 3-way call with Cablevision. They sent a software/firmware upgrade but that hasn't taken care of the issue. Apparently the first four digits of the CA status on the Conditional Access (Cablecard) menu should read 0001 if everything is functioning as it should, but mine was 0000.


Call Cablevision customer support and ask for the Hi Def department. That will get you routed to a higher level customer support group that understands cable cards and tuning adapters.


----------



## saramj

headless chicken said:


> Just got a Series3 Tivo so I'm a little late to the game. My provider is Cablevision of Woodbury (Long Island) and these techs seem to know nothing about the S3. They insist I only need one M-card although I know otherwise.


Your Cablevision tech. is correct, you only need one "M" card. The Multi-Stream card will run both tuners. I just replaced the two "S" cards I had on my TiVo HD with one "M" card and everything looks great especially with the tuning adapter. Why pay for an additional card when you do not need to?
Cablevision only uses NDS cards.


----------



## lopinc1

saramj said:


> Your Cablevision tech. is correct, you only need one "M" card. The Multi-Stream card will run both tuners. I just replaced the two "S" cards I had on my TiVo HD with one "M" card and everything looks great especially with the tuning adapter. Why pay for an additional card when you do not need to?
> Cablevision only uses NDS cards.


He's not using a HD, he's using a S3, that requires 2 cards.


----------



## saramj

lopinc1 said:


> He's not using a HD, he's using a S3, that requires 2 cards.


Yes a Series 3 is very similar to the HD it will still take one "M" card to handle both tuners.


----------



## mad6c

The Series 3 requires 2 CableCARDs regardless of type.


----------



## lopinc1

saramj said:


> Yes a Series 3 is very similar to the HD it will still take one "M" card to handle both tuners.


RTFM

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/144/kw/M-Card Support by DVR model/r_id/100041

"Series3 HD DVRs support M-Cards in single-stream mode only, which means that you must install two (2) CableCARDs for the DVR to run in dual-tuner mode."


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

In more recent times, Cablevision in Central NJ has been putting channels (mostly premium) up in the 1300's. I am paying for the Gold package, which includes all premium channels. In the HD, I have two cablecards, and the Cisco TA. I cannot tune to those channels. I get a message that says that it's not provided by my setup. On a lark, I tried redoing the channel lineup, and now, I get the message 

"This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press select to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information"

Are we supposed to have access to those channels on an HD? I have an S2 with a Cablevision-supplied box, and I am able to get to those channels on it.


----------



## Brighton Line

Hold on, we have Series 3 and Tivo HD, both are sometimes refered to as Series 3 as in the brand so lets use the MODEL Number:
TiVo Series 3 HD DVR TCD648250B supports multistream cards in SINGLE stream mode only. You need two cards multistream or single stream.
TiVo HD DVR TCD652160 does support multi-stream cards and you can use a single multi-stream card for both tunners. 
Now just to confuse some more there is also the TiVo HD XL DVR TCD658000 which I don't know anything about >G<.


----------



## dturturro

I've had an S3 for a few years now. I just added a Premeire XL and 2 HD XLs to get rid of the other cable boxes. CV is installing the M-cards on Saturday. When they 1st installed the S3 they did a Clear and Delete All (or Master Reset as the tech called it). My problem is I have already started using the boxes and I don't want to lose everything. Are they still doing this or have they figured out how to install the cards without screwing up the TiVos?


----------



## pdonoghu

dturturro said:


> I've had an S3 for a few years now. I just added a Premeire XL and 2 HD XLs to get rid of the other cable boxes. CV is installing the M-cards on Saturday. When they 1st installed the S3 they did a Clear and Delete All (or Master Reset as the tech called it). My problem is I have already started using the boxes and I don't want to lose everything. Are they still doing this or have they figured out how to install the cards without screwing up the TiVos?


There is absolutely no reason or need to do a clear and delete all. Don't let them do that. Have them follow the instruction sheet for installing and configuring cable cards.


----------



## dturturro

headless chicken said:


> It happened when I tuned into NBCHD the other day...called Tivo, who did a 3-way call with Cablevision. They sent a software/firmware upgrade but that hasn't taken care of the issue. Apparently the first four digits of the CA status on the Conditional Access (Cablecard) menu should read 0001 if everything is functioning as it should, but mine was 0000.


I'm getting this exact problem on a newly installed HD XL with 1M-Card. It was working for about an hour while the tech was installing additional devices then this. How did you find that info about the card?


----------



## nn2g2bT

I forced all 3 of my new TiVoHD's to update to Software Version 11.0g prior to my $35 appointment to install the Cablevision Cablecards and Tuning Adapters, but ...

The installer claims that because I didn't leave the TiVoHD's connected to Cablevision's RF signal for 24-48 hours, the units haven't yet received the info needed to install the Cablecards, and I will have to reschedule.

Really?


----------



## pdonoghu

nn2g2bT said:


> I forced all 3 of my new TiVoHD's to update to Software Version 11.0g prior to my $35 appointment to install the Cablevision Cablecards and Tuning Adapters, but ...
> 
> The installer claims that because I didn't leave the TiVoHD's connected to Cablevision's RF signal for 24-48 hours, the units haven't yet received the info needed to install the Cablecards, and I will have to reschedule.
> 
> Really?


Total BS. They install the card, give the Tivo number and card number to the head end, then the head end sends a hit to the card to authorize it. Then it should all work.


----------



## nn2g2bT

pdonoghu said:


> Total BS. They install the card, give the Tivo number and card number to the head end, then the head end sends a hit to the card to authorize it. Then it should all work.


Thanks for the quick reply, pdonoghu --

To "prove" his point, he showed me an error page in my TiVo's On-Screen Cablecard Installation Wizard that said something like "Your cable provider has not provided any information about the Cablecard in Slot 1."

He warned me that my 3 TivoHD's probably would NOT receive the necessary Cablecard info from Cablevision unless I connect each unit *to it's own separate cable outlet* for the full 24-48 hours, and...

He also said that using splitters (to feed all 3 from the same outlet for 24-48 hours, or even to just maintain our current rented-box service alongside them) might degrade the signal too much for the 2-way RF connection to function properly.

And BTW, he said that Cablevision can't _possibly_ be blamed for these TiVo problems, because they don't sell them.

What a runaround!

.


----------



## Brighton Line

nn2g2bT said:


> He also said that using splitters might degrade the signal too much for the 2-way RF connection to function properly.QUOTE]
> 
> No,
> I have a Series 3 and HD behind 3 splitters without issue. And no they weren't plugged into coax for 24/48 hours before but I did have them updated to the latest software.
> The Tivo can't talk to the cableservices, that is why you need the cablecard. What could be coming over the coax to a Tivo without a cable card??
> Nothing.
> Well you could have watched any unencrypted QAM channel but no information from the head end. Just another uninformed tech who refused to RTFM I think.


----------



## nn2g2bT

Brighton Line said:


> nn2g2bT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also said that using splitters might degrade the signal too much for the 2-way RF connection to function properly.
> 
> 
> 
> No,
> I have a Series 3 and HD behind 3 splitters without issue. And no they weren't plugged into coax for 24/48 hours before but I did have them updated to the latest software.
> The Tivo can't talk to the cableservices, that is why you need the cablecard. What could be coming over the coax to a Tivo without a cable card??
> Nothing.
> Well you could have watched any unencrypted QAM channel but no information from the head end. Just another uninformed tech who refused to RTFM I think.
Click to expand...

After a good night's sleep, I'm thinking that the installer probably mis-spoke about there being any real 2-way RF connection before the Cablecards are installed, and that he was probably being overly cautious about the splitter warnings, but...

Since it does take quite a while for the TiVoHD to scan Cablevision's 500 channels, there's probably _some_ validity to the claim that the units should be hooked up to the RF cable for a day or two prior to the Cablecard installation.

Am I giving the installer too much benefit of the doubt? (Maybe he just wanted to see the end of the World Cup Finals or something --)


----------



## pdonoghu

nn2g2bT said:


> After a good night's sleep, I'm thinking that the installer probably mis-spoke about there being any real 2-way RF connection before the Cablecards are installed, and that he was probably being overly cautious about the splitter warnings, but...
> 
> Since it does take quite a while for the TiVoHD to scan Cablevision's 500 channels, there's probably _some_ validity to the claim that the units should be hooked up to the RF cable for a day or two prior to the Cablecard installation.
> 
> Am I giving the installer too much benefit of the doubt? (Maybe he just wanted to see the end of the World Cup Finals or something --)


Keep in mind that the purpose of the cable card is to provide the channel map to the Tivo, so it does not have to scan all the possible combinations of channels for signal. Each time a Tivo boots up with a cable card, it goes to the cable card and checks the channel list. This takes a few seconds. There really is not much (if any) 2 way communication. The Tivo is not 2 way capable. The cable card downloads the authorized channel map. If there were a cable card firmware update needed, that should only take a few minutes, not days.


----------



## Grumock

nn2g2bT said:


> After a good night's sleep, I'm thinking that the installer probably mis-spoke about there being any real 2-way RF connection before the Cablecards are installed, and that he was probably being overly cautious about the splitter warnings, but...
> 
> Since it does take quite a while for the TiVoHD to scan Cablevision's 500 channels, there's probably _some_ validity to the claim that the units should be hooked up to the RF cable for a day or two prior to the Cablecard installation.
> 
> Am I giving the installer too much benefit of the doubt? (Maybe he just wanted to see the end of the World Cup Finals or something --)


It is always recommended that you have at least the guided setup run on regular cable b4 the tech gets there. Not to mention that you want to have the software updated in the TIVo prior to install. These things will make install go smoother.


----------



## nn2g2bT

Grumock said:


> It is always recommended that you have at least the guided setup run on regular cable b4 the tech gets there. Not to mention that you want to have the software updated in the TIVo prior to install. These things will make install go smoother.


I did force the software updates, and did all 3 of the guided setups, but I didn't connect to Cablevision RF until about 45 minutes before the 1st Tech arrived (and I had not yet activated the TiVo Service at that time), so...

My bad, for not understanding that the RF connection made a significant difference -- 

*NOW my issue is that the first 2 Tuning Adapters I'm trying to install keep cycling on-and-off (mostly off):*

_*Every time I plug in* (what I assume to be) *the properly wired Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapters,*_ 
the indicator light stays on steady for maybe 6-8 seconds,
there are 4 quick flashes, then
there are 10 slow flashes, then
the light goes out for several minutes, and then
the cycle eventually repeats on it's own, if left plugged in.

A TiVo tech told me that these adapters need to be running at least Version 0.0801 of the firmware, and that he thinks the current version is probably above 0.09 by now, but...

They won't even power up long enough for me to find out what version firmware is running -- AFAIK, they've never even registered on the TiVo Tuning Adapter Diagnostic Page.

An installer is due again tomorrow, between 8 -11am, so please stay tuned...

[edit]On 11/6/09, dlfl wrote:


> The following applies to the Cisco STA1520 TA used by many providers, not sure about yours:
> 
> You normally don't have to reboot your TiVo. Unplug the usb cable, then unplug the TA power for 30 secs. Plug the TA back in and wait until the green light is either solid or repeating a 6-blink-pause sequence. This wait can be several minutes. Then reconnect the USB cable. The TiVo should give a message that you have connected it, and go from there.
> 
> If you don't get either solid or the 6-blink sequence, but instead get a sequence of 8 blinks-then-pause, that usually means your TA needs to be "reprovisioned" (or "hit") by the cable co. office. Call support and tell them it's blinking 8-then-pause and you want them to hit it.


I guess what I'm calling OFF might be a long pause, but I've consistently counted 10 slow flashes before the light goes out for several minutes -- definitely not just 6 or 8 blinks.

(But thanks to dlfl, I'm off right now to try the suggested procedure!)
[/edit]

To Be Continued --
.


----------



## nworich

wanted to watch the mlb free preview on the hd tivo box i have. I got a grey screen. Can these channels be watched if i have the cablecards?


----------



## nn2g2bT

After a fruitless 90 minute plus visit from an installer, we concluded that all 3 of my STA1520 TAs should be swapped out, but [of course] he had none on his truck, so I ended up swapping them myself, at the Cablevision Store.

2 of the 3 replacements worked fine, but the 3rd had the exact same power-recycling problem that my first batch had, so...

One more visit from an installer on Friday finally solved the issue, by swapping out the bad TA again.

Overall, 4 out of 7 brand new STA1520s were apparently defective out-of-the-box, so I'm surprised that this power recycling problem hasn't been reported here before --

BTW, all of the working TAs report the following info in the Software Versions section of my TiVo's "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics" Page:

STA1.0.0_1520_BDSG.LR_F.1101​
.


----------



## rcliff

I added Sports package today to get TennisHD and customer service told me they were having system problems and it took two hours to finally get the SA boxes working but they could not get my Tivo/cablecard/tuning adapter to add the channels. Otherwise, the Tivo, cablecard and TA work fine. The people I spoke to @ CV seemed really clueless and insist on dispatching a tech now. Seems ridiculous. Anyone have any suggestions? I did power cycle both the TA and Tivo to no avail.

Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## Lrscpa

rcliff said:


> I added Sports package today to get TennisHD and customer service told me they were having system problems and it took two hours to finally get the SA boxes working but they could not get my Tivo/cablecard/tuning adapter to add the channels. Otherwise, the Tivo, cablecard and TA work fine. The people I spoke to @ CV seemed really clueless and insist on dispatching a tech now. Seems ridiculous. Anyone have any suggestions? I did power cycle both the TA and Tivo to no avail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cliff


You need to call customer service and ask for Cablevision's HiDef department.


----------



## rcliff

Lrscpa said:


> You need to call customer service and ask for Cablevision's HiDef department.


They were the ones who told me I needed a truck roll. Anyway, I just turned it on and the missing channels now working today so I'm all good. CVs support was just awful though.


----------



## njdtivo

Finally!

Picked mine up this past Saturday and installed it in my new Premier, worked like a charm.

Here's the link to the information on Cablevision's website:

http://optimum.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/optimum.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=651&p_sid=Ho*APjbk&p_lva=2119&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MywzJnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1TRFY%2A&p_li=


----------



## blacknoi

That is great news. I wish I could get my prior two install fees ($48 and then $35) refunded though.


----------



## Brighton Line

blacknoi said:


> That is great news. I wish I could get my prior two install fees ($48 and then $35) refunded though.


Haha, just like my first Modem from Cablevision, had to pay $90 and pick it up from The Wiz!! Never got that back 

Maybe I should trade in my two single stream for a MS and save $2 a month now that we can pick them up for my Tivo HD.


----------



## blacknoi

Brighton Line said:


> Maybe I should trade in my two single stream for a MS and save $2 a month now that we can pick them up for my Tivo HD.


Thats a great idea actually.

I used to have 2 S-Cards in my TivoHD before my area got M Cards. I got a tech to swap them for an M card during an unrelated service call (not my issue so I didnt pay for that one) and have had less cablecard flakeouts since the Mcard was installed.

Give it a go. Why pay more when you don't have to.


----------



## LI-SVT

Shortly before Thanksgiving I decided to swap out my working single stream cards for multi stream cards. I have two Tivo HDs each had two of the four total single stream cards. Picking up the M-Cards went smoothly at the Cablevision center.

When the cards were installed I followed the directions and tried to get them activated. The phone rep was not able to complete this task. She told me someone from "digital services" would call me back in an hour. No such phone call happened.

Some time passed and I called again to try and get the cards activated. Again it did not happen. The phone rep said they were getting an error on Cablevisions end and suggested a tech visit or swap the cards myself.

I decided to swap the cards myself but did call in one more time to see if they could be activated. It didn't work so I planned a visit to the walk in center.

Yesterday I picked up two new M-Cards and took them home. After inserting them and letting the software update I called. This time I was told the system was not accepting the numbers. A tech is coming Thursday.

So much for self installed cable cards


----------



## Lrscpa

Call Cablevision back and ask for the "Hi-Def" department. Let us know what happens.


----------



## LI-SVT

Lrscpa said:


> Call Cablevision back and ask for the "Hi-Def" department. Let us know what happens.


Went that rout the first three times. Yesterday after the front line CSR couldn't get it to work I gave in and let her schedule a tech.


----------



## LI-SVT

LI-SVT said:


> Shortly before Thanksgiving I decided to swap out my working single stream cards for multi stream cards. I have two Tivo HDs each had two of the four total single stream cards. Picking up the M-Cards went smoothly at the Cablevision center.
> 
> When the cards were installed I followed the directions and tried to get them activated. The phone rep was not able to complete this task. She told me someone from "digital services" would call me back in an hour. No such phone call happened.
> 
> Some time passed and I called again to try and get the cards activated. Again it did not happen. The phone rep said they were getting an error on Cablevisions end and suggested a tech visit or swap the cards myself.
> 
> I decided to swap the cards myself but did call in one more time to see if they could be activated. It didn't work so I planned a visit to the walk in center.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up two new M-Cards and took them home. After inserting them and letting the software update I called. This time I was told the system was not accepting the numbers. A tech is coming Thursday.
> 
> So much for self installed cable cards


Tech came yesterday. Nice guy, smart guy, and he wanted it fixed right. As soon as he walked in he showed me his paperwork and confirmed I had no cable boxes, just cable cards. He pointed out his paperwork showed the cable cards were entered in to the system as cable boxes. he spent quite a bit of time on the phone getting that worked out.

Once that problem was solved the cards were activated but some channels still did not work. A second long phone call ensured my account had the correct packages. He then used his equipment to rule out any signal issues. The signal was fine.

A third phone call and another long wait and it turned out no one had done the binding. Once the binding was done everything was back to working.


----------



## LouB

Good to hear.. I have been wanting to update my S-Cards to an M but have not wanted the hassles now that everything is working. My HGTV started working a few weeks ago...

My 2 year promotion in up and my rates are going up for my 3 services and I wonder if I should look at FIOS since they are lighting up my area in suffolk.


----------



## LI-SVT

If FIOS was available to me I would sign up.


----------



## LouB

Yeah... Just need sometime to look at the switch.


----------



## Alvysyngr

I called cv to order a cable card for my new/used series 3 and they totally insisted on the $35 installation even though I said I have no problem installing one (how hard can it be?) anyway, after 10 min they lowered the price to $20 and I agreed. Just found the thread saying I can just pick one up from the cv store, called them to confirm and cancelled the appt. The guy was cool about it and now I'll grab one tomorrow and have an hdtivo in the bedroom! Thanks to you guys and this forum!


----------



## blacknoi

Went to the local walk-in center over the weekend to pick up a cablecard for my premier.

They told me since this was my 5th cablecard, any more and they REQUIRE a truck roll.

I told them that 3 of my 5 cabecards are on one outlet (tv with cablecard, then a tivo S3 with 2 s-cards).

They said it didn't matter. If you have 5 cablecards, if you want any more its a mandatory truck roll.

I'm sure they'll spin it as they need to check signal levels but I'm more than capable of doing that myself.


----------



## Loquitur

I did a self install Cablevision M Card on Friday and it went pretty well.
When I picked it up at the store, they couldn't get the computer to
send the info to the electronic box that the customer signs. They kept
saying it was showing up on my account but the computer wouldn't finish its
process so they had me sign a paper receipt that I received it instead
of signing on the electronic box. 

This is my 5th cable card so I'm familiar with them. I had already
completed the guided set up. I put the card in the Premiere and let
it update and then called for activation. I asked for the HD dept but the
rep insisted she could help me. I then told her that before we got
started, I needed to be sure the cable card was properly bound to my
account since the computer process at the Cablevision store never 
completed. Then she told me she would switch me to the ASD Dept.
When I got this rep on the phone, she definitely knew about cable cards.
She put me on hold a number of times coming back now and then to
tell me my account was "locked", not for any reason attributable to me,
and that she and her manager were working on it. Once that was
straightened out, which took about 10 minutes, she told me it would
take two minutes for the channels to come in and that was about right.
It was really fast once they got my account "unlocked".

I don't know what the ASD dept is but I did notice an ASD screen
in the Cable Card Menu diagnostics. So if you are having trouble getting your
card activated and asking for the HD dept doesn't help, try asking for
the ASD dept. I believe the name of the rep that helped me was Dierdre
and she was very good.


----------



## LI-SVT

Are all areas of Cablevision using NDS M cards?


----------



## cwolfey

Looking to also upgrade my 2 single stream cablevision cards to multi stream cards since I have to get a new M-Card for the premier 4 I am ordering
Question: Do I need to still get 2 of the M-cards for the series 3?


----------



## RickNY

cwolfey said:


> Question: Do I need to still get 2 of the M-cards for the series 3?


For Series 3, YES. For TivoHD, no. Series 3 can use multistream cards, but only in single-stream mode - so you need two. TivoHD can use multistream card in multistream mode.


----------



## cwolfey

RickNY said:


> For Series 3, YES. For TivoHD, no. Series 3 can use multistream cards, but only in single-stream mode - so you need two. TivoHD can use multistream card in multistream mode.


OK figured that, does it benefit me to swap the single stream cards to new multi stream ones?


----------



## Blahman

Ok, had 2 Series 3 TiVo units going with 2 S-card cablecards for years now.
Added 2 more S3 OLED TiVo units.
Go to Cablevision, say I need 4 cablecards and 2 tuning adapters for an older S3 TiVo slots in the back. Lady at the counter knew right away what I was talking about. Got the cards, tuning adapters, and bring it all home.
Well, somehow in adding the new cards and tuning adapters to the account she messed up the pairing on the very first card on the account as the S3 that has been working for years suddenly gets nothing but the in the clear channels on one tuner.
After lots of checking and verifying it is definitely just that one card that is missing channels.
That was Tuesday night. Come Saturday ready to get everything going and get the last 2 cable boxes out of the house. Everything all hooked up, cable boxes returned. All is good. Call to have all the new cards paired to their hosts and have another hit on the one card that somehow got messed up by adding equipment to the account.
At that point everything is working except CC-1 on S3-1. Although it is now getting some but not all the channels it should.
Give it about an hour. Call back on the one card not working. Guy hits the card and does a few other things.
About 30 min later I now have 3 working TiVos with 6 working cards and the very first TiVo on the account now has both cards giving only the non-encrypted channels.
4th time is a charm as this last time I get someone who really knew what they were doing and this person managed to activate and pair both cards from the main S3 and get all my cards on all systems working.

So, clearly they don't know quite what they are doing still over at Cablevision but with enough tries you can find people who have a clue.


----------

